# متابعة أحداث مليونية "الإنذار الأخير" !!!!



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ننشر خريطة مسيرات مليونية الإنذار الأخير والزحف لقصر الرئاسة*


*ينطلق عدد من الأحزاب والحركات السياسية، فى مسيرات إلى قصر الاتحادية اليوم، الثلاثاء، فى إطار فعاليات مليونية "الإنذار الأخير" لرفض إصداره للإعلان الدستور وعرض مشروع الدستور للاستفتاء رغم الاعتراضات عليه.

 وتنظم القوى الثورية مسيرات، عصر اليوم الثلاثاء، تنطلق من مسجد رابعة العدوية من مدينة نصر ومن ميدان المطرية ومن مسجد النور بالعباسية، ومن أمام جامعة عين شمس فى تمام الساعة الرابعة، إلى جانب مسيرة حركة 6 إبريل التى ستنطلق من أمام محطة مترو سراى القبة فى تمام الساعة الخامسة والنصف، لتلتقى جميعا فى الطريق وصولا لقصر الرئاسة.

 ومن جانبه قال محمود عفيفى، المتحدث الرسمى لحركة شباب 6 إبريل، إن الحركة ستنظم مسيرة حاشدة تنطلق من محطة مترو سراى القبة إلى قصر الاتحادية فى تمام الساعة الخامسة والنصف اليوم الثلاثاء، إلى جانب مسيرتين تنطلقان من مسجد النور فى العباسية وميدان المطرية ورابعة العدوية الساعة الرابعة والنصف، حتى قصر الاتحادية، للإعلان عن رفض الإعلان الدستورى، وعرض مشروع الدستور للاستفتاء يوم 15 ديسمبر الجارى، دون التوافق على مواده.

 وقال باسم كامل، المتحدث باسم الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، إنه سوف يتم تنظيم ثلاث مسيرات تنطلق من رابعة العدوية وجامعة عين شمس باتجاه قصر الاتحادية، مؤكدا أنه لن يتم اختراق الأسلاك الشائكة أمام القصر، معتبرا المسيرات وسيلة سلمية للتعبير عن الرأى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة بالصفافير للحركات الطلابية من مسجد النور لـ"الاتحادية"

ينظم عدد من الحركات والقوى الطلابية بالجامعات اليوم الثلاثاء، مسيرة تنطلق من أمام مسجد النور بالعباسية إلى قصر الاتحادية فى الساعة 4 عصراً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*حذرت الجماعة الإسلامية وحزبها "البناء والتنمية" القوى السياسية الداعية للتظاهر غدًا الثلاثاء تحت مسمى "الإنذار الأخير" من توظيف تلك المظاهرات فى إحداث حالةٍ من الفوضى والبلطجة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*"عليا الحرية والعدالة" تدعو الكتاتنى لاجتماع لبحث مسيرات الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

_*علق الدكتور عصام دربالة رئيس مجلس شورى الجماعة الإسلامية على دعوة بعض المعارضين للدستور والإعلان الدستورى للذهاب إلى قصر الاتحادية لاقتحامه وإسقاط الرئيس المنتخب بأنها ديكتاتورية ومراهقة سياسية
*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوى مدنية بالتحرير: لن نستخدم العصيان المدنى بمليونية الإنذار الأخير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكدت الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، أنه بات من الفرض على المصريين جميعا أن يواصلوا الاعتصام فى التحرير وكافة الميادين المصرية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* قال الدكتور محمد غنيم، المنسق العام لتحالف الوطنية المصرية، خلال تواجده بميدان التحرير استعداداً لمليونية الإنذار الأخير"، إن الدستور به الكثير من "العوار" ولا يمثل المصريين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمل محمود عفيفى، المتحدث باسم حركة شباب 6 أبريل، الرئيس محمد مرسى وحكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل، مسئولية حماية المشاركين فى التظاهرات أمام قصر الاتحادية اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*قامت قوات الأمن المتواجدة فى محيط قصر الاتحادية فى الساعات الأولى من فجر اليوم الثلاثاء، بإغلاق جميع الطرق المؤدية إلى مقر القصر، ما عدا شارع الميرغنى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللجان الشعبية بالتحرير تطرد الباعة لتأمين مليونية "الإنذار"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* قال النائب البرلمانى السابق مصطفى الجندى، العضو المؤسس لحزب الدستور وعضو لجنة التنسيق مع لجبهة إنقاذ مصر من التحرير: حل الأزمة بسحب الإعلان الدستورى وعدم الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ينظم 18 حزبا وحركة سياسية وثورية من المعتصمين بميدان التحرير، مسيرات سلمية إلى قصر الاتحادية لإعلان رفض الإعلان الدستورى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*قامت قوات الجيش بوضع أسلاك شائكة صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، وذلك ببداية شارع الميرغنى أعلى نفق العروبة حتى شارع الشيخ إبراهيم اللقانى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال المحامى خالد أبو بكر، عضو الاتحاد الدولى للمحامين : الشعب المصرى سيخرج بدون أوامر للتظاهر اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*شن عصام سلطان، نائب رئيس حزب الوسط، هجومًا حادًا ولاذعًا على النخبة السياسية المعارضة، متهمًا إياها بالسعى للاستقواء بالخارج بعد فشل جهودها سياسيًا فى الحشد داخليا.*


----------



## gorgefaezi1111 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الله معكم ياشعي مصر العظيم

كله للحير

ربنا موجود

مسيرها تنتهى


----------



## aymonded (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال اللواء محمد عبد القادر جاب الله رئيس هيئة موانئ البحر الأحمر، إن موانئ السويس تسير بشكل طبيعى ولم تتأثر بالمليونيات التى تمت الدعوة إليها تحت مسمى "الإنذار الأخير" وإن الحركة الملاحية جيدة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الحرية والعدالة"يحمل البرادعى وصباحى مسئولية العنف أمام الاتحادية*


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"الحرية والعدالة"يحمل البرادعى وصباحى مسئولية العنف أمام الاتحادية*


*عندهم بعبع اسمه البرادعى وحمدين 
هو فين العنف ده 
انتو ناويين تضربوا المتظاهرين وتعاودوا الظهور باسم الطرف التالت  مرة اخرى علشان كدة بتحملوهم المسئولية 
*​


----------



## aymonded (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه عنف قدام الاتحادية هما لسه راحوا مش قالوا الساعة 4 مساء، وفين العنف ده، والا هما متوقعين العنف وبيتنبأوا والا طبخين شوية عنف على الماشي كده !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ثوار السويس يشاركون فى مليونية «الإنذار الأخير» في التحرير*
* 2012-12-04 09:44:31​*​
* 




*
* غادر عدد كبير من شباب الثورة بمحافظة السويس، صباح اليوم  الثلاثاء، إلى القاهرة للانضمام للمتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير، والمسيرات  التي تنطلق إلى قصر الاتحادية، فى مليونية "الإنذار الأخير"، للتأكيد على  رفض الإعلان الدستوري للرئيس محمد مرسي، ورفض الاستفتاء على الدستور. وتجمع  عدد كبير من النشطاء بميدان الأربعين، ثم غادروا إلى القاهرة رافعين أعلام  محافظة السويس، مؤكدين أنه من الطبيعي أن يكونوا في مقدمة صفوف المتظاهرين  بالقاهرة، لأنهم أصحاب الشرارة الأولى في ثورة 25 يناير. وأكد محمد عبد  الرازق، القيادي بالحزب الناصري، أنهم قرروا المشاركة فى مليونية اليوم،  لتوصيل رسالة هامة، تتمثل في رفض القوى الوطنية بالسويس، للإعلان الدستوري  المعيب، والاعتداء على حقوق القضاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو موسى للأناضول: لا نسعى لإسقاط الرئيس مرسى

أكد عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر وعضو الجبهة الوطنية للإنقاذ والمرشح السابق لانتخابات الرئاسة، أن المعارضة لا تسعى لإسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسى.*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*صورة للتحرير اليوم*
* 2012-12-04 12:16:36 *


* 



*​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرر حزب الدستور  تعديل مسار المظاهرات والمسيرات الاحتجاجية، التي دعا له  أعضاءه، في  مليونية الإنذار الآخير، اليوم، لتتجه إلى ميدان التحرير، بدلاً  من  الاتجاه إلى قصر الاتحادية كما أعلنت العديد من القوى والحركات  الشبابية.   	   	وعلمت "الوطن" أن الدكتور محمد البرادعي، رئيس حزب الدستور، ومنسق  جبهة  الإنقاذ الوطني، طالب بإرجاء التظاهر أو الاعتصام أمام قصر  الاتحادية، على  أن تكون تلك الخطوة هي آخر خطوات التصعيد ضد الرئيس محمد  مرسي والإعلان  الدستوري الذي أصدره، ورفضًا لمشروع الدستور الذي أعدته  اللجنة التأسيسية  للدستور.*​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو التحرير: "مش هانمشي..هو يمشي"*



*   		الثلاثاء, 04 ديسمبر 2012 12:18     *
* 



 *


*          كتبت: ياسمين محمد وميادة أشرف وفاطمة عمارة     *
*  	بدأت منصة ميدان التحرير الآن بترديد الهتافات ضد  الإعلان الدستوري  والنظام الحاكم, مرددين " بيع بيع بيع ..الثورة يا  بديع", "مش هنمشي هو  يمشي".. " سامع أم شهيد بتنادي مين هيجبلي حق ولادي".*
*  	كما شارك بالهتافات المئات من المشاركين بالتظاهرات  ضد الدستور, وأعلنوا  من داخل المنصة بأن المسيرات سوف تنطلق من مسجد رابعة  العدوية ومسجد النور,  ومن داخل المنصة أيضًا صرح بعض الشباب بأن الرئيس  محمد مرسي محاصر من بعض  شباب القطامية الآن.*
* 	ومن الجانب الآخر شارك والد الشهيد مصطفى عمر شهيد جمعة الغضب, يوم 28/1 بالهتافات ضد الدستور, والإعلان الدستوري.*
* 	وصرح لموقع الدستور الإلكتروني بأنه سيصوت ب "لا " في استفتاء الدستور   الجديد, حتى لا يضيع حق الشهيد مصطفى وكل الشهداء, وانه يعتبر الإعلان   الدستوري, والدستور الجديد باطلين.*​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*خلا محيط قصر الاتحادية من أى تواجد لأى  من التيارات الإسلامية والتى أعلن  بعض منهم عن تنظمهم لدروع بشرية بتأمين  قصر الاتحادية فى مليونية "الإنذار  الآخير" التى دعا لها 15 حزب وحركة  سياسية لرفض الإعلان الدستورى ودعوة  الرئيس محمد مرسي للاستفتاء على  الدستور.
 	وعلى جانب آخر شددت قوات الجيش والشرطة من إجراءات  دخول المارة الى قصر  الاتحادية حيث تقوم بالكشف عن هوية الوافدين على  المنطقة والذين معظمهم من  سكانها.

	كما قامت قوات الجيش بوضع أسلاك شائكة على الشوارع الجانبية المحيطة بقصر   الاتحادية ومنع مرور اى شخص منعها كما انها تمنع التجمعات بين الأفراد فى   محيط القصر. 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*قامت المدارس المحيطة بقصر الاتحادية بصرف التلاميذ مبكرا تحسبا لاندلاع مظاهرات أمام قصر الرئاسة عصر اليوم الثلاثاء، حيث تم صرف الطلاب فى الـ11 ظهراً.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قال اللواء محمد عبد القادر جاب الله رئيس هيئة موانئ البحر الأحمر، إن موانئ السويس تسير بشكل طبيعى ولم تتأثر بالمليونيات التى تمت الدعوة إليها تحت مسمى "الإنذار الأخير" وإن الحركة الملاحية جيدة.*


*هو أية علاقة البحر الأحمر والسويس بمصر الجديدة ؟*
*يكونش مترو الميرغنى بيعدى من هناك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ثوار التحرير يحاصرون منزل الرئيس ويطالبونه  "بالرحيل" 

*​*12/4/2012   11:55 AM​*​*



*​*
عمرو رشدى


 	هلل ثوار ميدان التحرير عندما سمعوا نبأ قيام شباب القطامية بمحاصرة منزل الدكتور محمد مرسى منذ قليل .

 	حيث أكد ثوار التحرير  أنهم مجموعة من الشباب المصرى  الثائر والمشارك أيضا فى تظاهرات اليوم  قاموا بالذهاب الى منزل الدكتور  محمد مرسى وقاموا بمحاصرته مما كان له أبلغ  الأثر فى فرح المعتصمين  والمتظاهرين فى ميدان التحرير.



الفجر*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*تأجيل طعون الإعلان الدستورى والاستفتاء للغد لاتخاذ إجراء رد المحكمة

	قررت الدائرة الأولى بمحكمة القضاء الإدارى، تأجيل الطعون التى تطالب   بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الصادر من الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية،   والطعون التى تطالب ببطلان دعوة الناخبين للاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد فى   15 ديسمبر الجارى، لجلسة غد الأربعاء، لاتخاذ إجراءات رد المحكمة، وألزمت   المحكمة محامى الإخوان الذين طلبوا ردها الانتهاء من إجراءات الرد ودفع   المصاريف قبل الساعة الثانية عشر من ظهر غد الأربعاء. 

	واعترض المحامون المطالبون برد المحكمة على قرارها، وطلبوا بأجل أطول، إلا أن المحكمة رفضت وتمسكت بقرارها، وتم رفع الجلسة. 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

_*"الصحة" تدفع بـ50 سيارة إسعاف تحسبا لأى إصابات فى مظاهرات اليوم*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالبت منصة القوى الثورية الموجودة بميدان التحرير المعتصمين بالميدان بعدم مغادرة ميدان التحرير أو التوجه فى أى مسيرات إلى قصر الاتحادية لرفض الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن يغلق جميع الطرق المؤدية للاتحادية وتواجد مكثف للشرطة العسكرية

أغلقت قوات الأمن والجيش جميع الطرق والمداخل المؤدية إلى قصر الاتحادية ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء، بالأسلاك الشائكة والحواجز الحديدية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*واصلت اللجان الشعبية إغلاق جميع مداخل الميدان وتفتيش المواطنين عبر إظهار الرقم القومى "البطاقة" للتأكد من إنهم لا ينتمون إلى أى جهات أمنية.*


----------



## AdmanTios (4 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=swzD8yzysOc#!

*الصحوة مستمرة*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *    واعترض المحامون المطالبون برد المحكمة على قرارها، وطلبوا بأجل أطول، إلا أن المحكمة رفضت وتمسكت بقرارها، وتم رفع الجلسة. *


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*قاضى صايع *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*توافد العشرات من المتظاهرين إلى قصر الاتحادية الجمهورى، ضمن فعاليات مليونية "الإنذار الأخير"، التى دعت لها مختلف القوى السياسية والثورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال شادى طه نائب رئيس حزب "غد الثورة" إن القوى الوطنية سوف تتخذ إجراءاتٍ تصعيدية حال إصرار الرئيس محمد مرسى على عدم الاستجابة لمطالبها، مؤكدا على ضرورة المشاركة فى المسيرات المتجهة لقصر الرئاسة اليوم، قائلا "ندفع فاتورة النضال بالكامل اليوم حتى لا نورث أبناءنا وأحفادنا ديون الاستبداد والدساتير المعيبة"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهد محيط مبنى وزارة الدفاع حالة استنفار أمنى، وانتشرت قوات الشرطة العسكرية بشكل مكثف تحسباً لتطور الأحداث اليوم الثلاثاء، ضمن فعاليات مليونية "الإنذار الأخير".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصادر: الجيش لن يدفع بأى تشكيلات لتأمين "الاتحادية" اليوم

علم "اليوم السابع" أن القوات المسلحة لن تدفع بأى تشكيلات ناحية قصر الاتحادية لتأمين مظاهرات اليوم الثلاثاء*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 ديسمبر 2012)

انا خايف النهاردة على ابناء ؤشعب مصر من الاحتكاك بينهم ويضيع شباب كتير ربنا يسلم


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*نظم عدد من العاملين والموظفين فى عدد من الفنادق والشركات السياحية مسيرة طافت أرجاء ميدان التحرير، للمطالبة برفض الدستور الحالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحفيون يتظاهرون أمام نقابتهم لرفض الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون فى أول هتاف لهم أمام الاتحادية: يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد

بدأ المتظاهرون أول هتاف لهم أمام قصر الاتحادية منذ صباح اليوم بدعاء "ربنا يشتت شملهم، ويخلى قراراته كلها فاشلة"، مرددين هتافات "تحيا مصر تحيا مصر، يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشادات بين سائق إسعاف والأمن أمام "الاتحادية" لمنع مرور حالة حرجة

وقعت مشادات كلامية بين سائق سيارة إسعاف يحمل حالة حرجة متوجها بها إلى المستشفى وبين قوات الأمن نتيجة لإصرارهم لعدم فتح الطريق للحالات الإنسانية والحرجة ومنعه من المرور.*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*شاركت  نقابة العاطلين عن العمل، تحت التأسيس، في مليونية الإنذار الأخير  بميدان  التحرير وأمام قصر الاتحادية؛ حيث أعدت أتوبيسات، وتم نقل أعضائها  من  أمام نادي السكة الحديد، بميدان الممر، إلى القاهرة.

	كان أسامة سند رئيس مجلس إدارة النقابة قد أكد أنه في حال عدم الاستجابة   لمطالب المشاركين في المليونية بإسقاط الإعلان الدستوري وحل اللجنة   التأسيسية، ومن ثم إلغاء مسودة الدستور والاستفتاء عليها، والإصرار على   سريانهما، ستبحث النقابة مع المشاركين سبل التصعيد. 

	وأشار إلى أن مسودة الدستور لا تمثل كافة الأطياف، متوقعا التصعيد بتنظيم مسيرات ليلية للزحف على قصر الاتحادية. 

	وأكد تامر الجندي المنسق الإعلامي للنقابة، أن مصر بصدد ثورة جديدة بميدان   التحرير، أو بميادين الحرية بالمحافظات، ودعا جميع القوى الوطنية  والشعبية  والسياسية، الحريصين على "حب تراب هذا البلد" إلى استعادة روح ٢٥  يناير. 

	وسجل الجندى اعتراض النقابة على محاصرة المحكمة الدستورية، في الوقت الذي   دعا فيه للتصويت على المسودة بـ"لا" لأنها لا تشمل بين طياتها أي نص يلزم   الدولة بتوفير فرص عمل للخريجين، ولم تستجب للمقترحات المقدمة للنقابة،   والتي تسلمها الدكتور محمد البلتاجي وأهمها خصم 1% من العاملين بالقطاع   الخاص، أو العام، لصالح صندوق المجلس الأعلى للعاطلين عن العمل، لإقامة   مشروعات لهم. 

	وحذر الجندي من "سلق الدستور"، وهدد بالتصعيد بالعصيان المدني، مطالبا   القضاة ومنظمات المجتمع المدني والمجالس الحقوقية المحلية والدولية بعدم   الاشتراك في هذه الجريمة. 
*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*
قال الناشط القبطى شريف رمزى إن ملايين الأقباط فى مصر يتشاركون مع إخوانهم  المُسلمين حُلم الحرية والخلاص من القهر والعبودية للحاكم المُستبد  وجماعته.

وتابع "رمزى" في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الاهرام": لن نُفرط فى حقنا  كمواطنين أُصلاء فى الحرية والمُساواة، وفى دستور حقيقى يخدم مصلحة الوطن  وليس الجماعة.

وأكد "رمزى" مُشاركة الأقباط فى كل ميادين مصر جنباً إلى جنب مع إخوانهم  المُسلمين المُعتدلين من كل الأطياف والانتماءات السياسية فى الثورة ضد  الطُغيان والاستبداد باسم الدين.

وأضاف: "نُشارك ثوار مصر الأحرار فى الزحف نحو الاتحادية، وفى كل الإجراءات  التصعيدية التى تتسم بالنهج السِلمى بدءاً من التظاهر والاعتصام إلى  الإضراب والعصيان المدنى".
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*يواصل المتظاهرون توافدهم على ميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فى مليونية "الإنذار الأخير"، للتأكيد على رفض الإعلان الدستورى، ودعوة الرئيس للاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد للبلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلق العشرات من الصحفيين فى مسيرة إلى ميدان التحرير، للمشاركة فى مليونية "الإنذار الأخير"، للتأكيد على رفض الإعلان الدستورى، ودعوة الرئيس للاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*سكان مصر الجديدة يحتجون على إغلاق الطرق أمام الاتحادية 

وقعت مشادات كلامية بين عدد من سكان مصر الجديدة وبين قوات الأمن المتواجدة خلف الأسلاك الشائكة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصطفى النجار لـ"مرسى": احترم الشعب وأجل الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن معتز صلاح الدين، المستشار الإعلامى لقنوات الحياة فى بيان صحفى اليوم الثلاثاء، أن قناتى الحياة 1 والحياة 2 سوف يتم تسويد شاشتيهما بدءا من الساعة 6 مساء الأربعاء 5 ديسمبر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*6 أبريل يهتفون "باطل.. وارحل.. يعنى امشى" أمام الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*المذيعة هالة فهمى من التحرير: مسيرات المصريين تهدم عرش أمريكا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصل إلى ميدان التحرير مسيرة قادمة من نقابة الصحفيين تضم صحفيين ومواطنين إلى ميدان التحرير لرفض الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*توافد المتظاهرون أمام رابعة العدوية للمشاركة فى مليونية الإنذار الأخير

نظم المئات من المتظاهرين وقفة احتجاجية أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة نصر، اعتراضا على الإعلان الدستورى ورفض التصويت على مشروع الدستور الجديد*


----------



## AdmanTios (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

اشتباكات بين طلاب الإخوان والمتظاهرين بكلية تجارة عين شمس

أغلق طلاب الإخوان بجامعة عين شمس بوابة كلية تجارة، لمنع المتظاهرين من الدخول، وقاموا بالبصق عليهم، وهو ما جعل المتظاهرين يرددون هتافات "افتح افتح"
"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام"، "يسقط يسقط كل إخوانى جبان"، فيما دارت اشتباكات طفيفة بين طلاب الإخوان والطلاب المتظاهرين.

 ودفع طلاب الإخوان أحد الطلاب الذى حاول تسلق البوابة، فيما تدخل الأمن المدنى للفض بين الطلاب، وحاول طلاب اتحاد كلية تجارة فتح البوابة لمشاركة الطلاب مسيرتهم، إلا أن طلاب الإخوان حالوا بين الطلاب المتظاهرين وبين الطلاب الموجودين بالحرم.


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحشود تزحف للاتحادية بشارعى بغداد والميرغنى بمليونية الإنذار الأخير

تزايدت أعداد المتظاهرين فى محيط قصر الاتحادية، حيث تتوافد الحشود حاملة الإعلام بشارع بغداد، والميرغنى ناحية روكسى ونفق العروبة، نظرا لوجود الأسلاك الشائكة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلاق مسيرة حاشدة من الوفد بمشاركة "البدوى" وطاهر أبوزيد

انطلقت مسيرة حاشدة من شباب حزب الوفد متجهة إلى التحرير، ثم إلى قصر الاتحادية، للتعبير عن رفضهم الإعلان الدستورى، ورفض مشروع الدستور الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*انضم الإعلامى حسين عبد الغنى إلى مسيرة رابعة العدوية، والتى نظمها عدد من شباب التيارات والأحزاب المختلفة لرفض الإعلان الدستورى ورفض التصويت على مشروع مسودة الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدير أمن القاهرة تفقد محيط "الاتحادية" قبل مليونية "الإنذار الأخير"

تفقد اللواء أسامة الصغير، مساعد الوزير مدير أمن القاهرة ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء، محيط قصر الاتحادية، لمتابعة الحالة الأمنية، التى تشهدها المنطقة، وللإشراف على الخدمات الأمنية المعينة بالشوارع القريبة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*يردد المتظاهرون هتافات منها: "إعلان دستورى باطل"، و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، و"مش هنخاف مش هنطاطى إحنا كرهنا الصوت الواطى"، و"يا مرسى قول الحق.. سرقت الكرسى ولا لأ".*


----------



## AdmanTios (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ألقى المتظاهرون المتواجدون أمام قصر الاتحادية من ناحية نفق العروبة، القبض على شاب ينتمى إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ومعه شنطة سوداء بها منشورات يقوم بتوزيعها على المارة والمتواجدين، مكتوب عليها الشعب يؤيد قرار الرئيس، مما أدى إلى غضب المتظاهرين، وقاموا بمصادرة الشنطة وتمزيق المنشورات ودهسها على الأرض بالأقدام بعد أن طروده.

ورددوا هتافات منها "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" و"مش هنخاف مش هنطاطى إحنا كرهنا الصوت الواطى" و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و" ارحل ارحل يا مرسى".

اليوم السابع
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلقت مسيرة تضم المئات من طلاب جامعة عين شمس، للانضمام لطلاب جامعتى القاهرة وحلوان، أمام مسجد النور، استعدادًا لانطلاق مسيرة الطلاب للمشاركة فى مليونية "الإنذار الأخير"*


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شيلنا مبارك اب وابن جالنا المرشد والاستبن


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*قبطيات يتشحن بالسواد فى مسيرة شبرا احتجاجاً على الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*أزمة مرورية برابعة العدوية بسبب حشود المتظاهرين

يشهد الطريق أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية ازدحاما مروريا شديدا بسبب ازدياد أعداد المتظاهرين المشاركين فى مسيرة مسجد رابعة العدوية الرافضة للإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*أزمة مرورية برابعة العدوية بسبب حشود المتظاهرين

يشهد الطريق أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية ازدحاما مروريا شديدا بسبب ازدياد أعداد المتظاهرين المشاركين فى مسيرة مسجد رابعة العدوية الرافضة للإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلقت مسيرة تضم الآلاف من أمام مسجد النور ثم تتجه إلى قصر الاتحادية لرفضهم الإعلان الدستورى، ورفضهم أيضا الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد الذى أصدرها رئيس الجمهورية يوم 22 نوفمبر والمشاركة بمليونية الإنذار الأخير.

ويقود المسيرة عدد من القوى الثورية والسياسية فى مقدمتها حزب التيار الشعبى وحزب الدستور وحزب التحالف الشعبى وحزب الاشتراكيين الثوريين وحزب العدالة والمساواة.

ورفعوا أعلام مصر وأعلام التيار الشعبى والاشتراكيون الثوريون وشباب من أجل العدالة والمساواة وحزب التحالف الاشتراكى.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات منها: "الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام" و"على القصر رايحين، يا مصرى ثور ثور، ونرفض الدستور" و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع".

كما انضمت إليهم مسيرة عين شمس وحركة شباب 6 أبريل للجبهة الديمقراطية خلال مرورها من أمام الجامعة متجهة إلى قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشاهد المسيرات والهتافات اروع واكبر من أن تُوصف بكلمات
يااااا رب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*وجه الدكتور ضياء رشوان، مدير مركز الأهرام للدراسات السياسية والاستراتيجية، كلمة إلى الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية قائلا:" هداك الله على شعبك"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة طلعت حرب تهتف: "الثوار بيقولوا لمرسى الزنزانة بعد الكرسى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*سيدة تقتحم الأسلاك الشائكة وتصل لقصر الاتحادية ولم تتعرض لها قوات الامن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*نشبت مشادات كلامية بين عدد من المتظاهرين وعدد من أفراد الأمن المركزى المكلفين بحماية القصر.*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*معتز عمر    	طافت مسيرة تضم عشرات النساء، أنحاء ميدان التحرير، رددن هتافات ضد   الدستور الجديد، وانطلقت نحو الشوارع المحيطة بالميدان.  	   	وتنظم القوى  المعارضة للرئيس محمد مرسي مظاهرات حاشدة تحت اسم «مليونية  الإنذار  الأخير»؛ للمطالبة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري، ورفض إجراء الاستفتاء  على  الدستور الجديد، والمطالبة برحيل الرئيس محمد مرسي.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*شرطة عسكرية تحمى "الدفاع" أثناء مرور مسيرة لمتظاهرى "الاتحادية"

اصطف عدد قليل من جنود الشرطة العسكرية، بالإضافة إلى مدرعتين أمام وزارة الدفاع*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	مصطفى  أمير   	وصلت مسيرة تضم المئات، انطلقت من «الكوربة»، إلى قصر الاتحادية  على  دُفعتين، لتصل الأعداد أمام قصر الاتحادية إلى الآلاف، وسط تشديدات  أمنية  غير مسبوقة.  	   	وتعالت أصوات الهتافات ضد الرئيس مُرسي، ومنها:  «ارحل»، و«الشعب يريد  إسقاط النظام»، و«يسقط يسقط حُكم المُرشد».

*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*حاول بعض  المتظاهرين إزالة الأسلاك الشائكة بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، مساء  اليوم  الثلاثاء، حيث اقتحمت إحدى المشاركات فى التظاهرات الأسلاك ولم تتعرض  لها  قوات الأمن.

	وعلى جانب آخر، نشبت مشادات كلامية بين عدد من المتظاهرين وعدد من أفراد الأمن المركزى المكلفين بحماية القصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهتاف الان : شارع واسع...حارة مزنوقه ...ليلة المرشد ليله سوده*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرتا العباسية وعين شمس تنضمان في «الخليفة المأمون» في الطريق للاتحادية
 والهتاف والله زمان وبعودة ليلة ابوكو ليلة سودا*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفى عقيد أركان حرب "أحمد محمد على"  -المتحدث العسكرى الرسمى للقوات  المسلحة- ما يتم تداوله على بعض المواقع  الإلكترونية عن قيام عناصر من  "القوات المسلحة" بإقامة أسلاك شائكة حول  قصر الاتحادية.
    	وأكد على الصفحة الرسمية للقوات المسلحة على "فيس بوك"  أنه لا توجد جنود  تابعة للقوات المسلحة مُنتشرة بكثافة حول مقر قصر  الاتحادية، قائلا: "فى  هذا الصدد تؤكد القوات المسلحة أنه لم يتم الدفع  بأى قوات عسكرية تابعة لها  لتأمين محيط قصر الاتحادية اليوم، وأن تلك  المهمة ليست من اختصاص القوات  المسلحة، وتتولاها العديد من الجهات  الأخرى".
​*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة جامعة عين شمس اليوم فى طريقها الى قصر الاتحادية #ENN*

*




*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*قطع جزئى فى الاسلاك الشائكه ومحاولة لمرور البعض وتصدى قوات الامن لهم 
وما زال هناك اصرار من المتظاهرين على المرور والاعداد تتزايد جدااااااا عند الاتحاديه *


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

خلونا نتابعكم بالصور يا ريت .. اللي معاه صور (( حقيقية )) عن المسيرات و المظاهرات يبعت على طول و انا اتفرج . :t25:


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*البث المباشر لمظاهرات ميدان التحرير ومسيرة مسجد النور وأمام قصر الإتحادية الآن من اللينك دا

http://masrbook.net/2/?p=2082
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام
يااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت إلى ميدان التحرير مسيرة تضم آلاف المتظاهرين الذين يرتدون الملابس السوداء، رافعين أعلام مصر فقط وعلى جباههم شارات سوداء مكتوب عليها " لا للدستور"،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت المسيرة التى خرجت من أمام مسجد النور بالعباسية إلى مقر قصر الاتحادية، وذلك بعد أن تزايد أعداد المشاركين وانضم إليهم أعداد كبيرة من أهالى العباسية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلقت مسيرة شعبية تضم آلاف من أهالى شبرا متجهة من دوران شبرا إلى ميدان التحرير، ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات تطالب بإسقاط الإخوان المسلمين وإسقاط محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عشرات الالاف يقتربون من القصر الجمهورى والمسيرات تملأ كل الشوارع المؤدية للقصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاجل

تم تحطيم الاسلاك الشائكه امام قصر الاتحاديه

المصدر قناة سى بى سى بث مباشر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*رجوع كل الامن لوراااااااااااااا والاعداد بتزيد 
ياااااااااااااااارب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عشرات الالاف يقتربون من القصر الجمهورى والمسيرات تملأ كل الشوارع المؤدية للقصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة سراي القبة تتحرك الان الى الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*دى ثوررررررررررررررررره​*


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مفيش صور*
*او اخبار عن المرسي وخرفانه *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*احد المتظاهرين: الامن المركزي فتحلنا الطريق
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*احد المتظاهرين: الامن المركزي فتحلنا الطريق
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ع الفيس بوك بيقولوا ان الأمن المركزي انسحب ... حد عنده توثيق للخبر ده*​


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل - الأمن ينسحب أمام المتظاهرين بقصر الاتحادية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأ الأحتكاكات بين الامن المركزى وبدأ إطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع *


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الثوار بيقولوا لمرسي .. الزنزانة بعد الكرسي

يا رب تولع .. يارب تولع .. يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تولع .. ياااااااااااااااااااااريتني كنت هنااااااااااااااك
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *ع الفيس بوك بيقولوا ان الأمن المركزي انسحب ... حد عنده توثيق للخبر ده*​



*هذا تم فى شارع المرغنى حسب قول مراسل اون تى فى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*هجوم على مقرات الاخوان فى المنيا*


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*من امام القصر الان أقسم بالله طاير من الفرحه والأمن المركزي فتحلنا الطريق تماما وبقينا أدام القصر وضباط الأمن المركزي علي الإعناق

شاهد عيان من هناك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*فعلا حصل تراجع من الامن والمشهد بيقول انها اوامر جاتلهم لان التراجع كان منظم وسريع وجماعى *


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااااااااااااااجل :

الداخلية نتسحب نهائيا وترفض ضرب المتظاهرين بعد القاء عليهم اكتر من 15 قنبله غاز متواصل*


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ما ممكن يكون فخ ... والمليشيات الأخوانية تدك الثوار فجأة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ميدان التحرير يحذر الرئيس من التعرض لمسيرات "الاتحادية"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*هروب محمد مرسى من قصر الرئاسة بعد حصار المتظاهرين للإتحادية
 المصدر
 ( جريده التحرير )*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الداخلية نتسحب نهائيا وترفض ضرب المتظاهرين بعد القاء عليهم اكتر من 15 قنبله غاز متواصل

والطريق الان مفتوووووووووووح امام الاتحادية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فعلا حصل تراجع من الامن والمشهد بيقول انها اوامر جاتلهم لان التراجع كان منظم وسريع وجماعى *



*شيئ غير مطمئن .......*


----------



## grges monir (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الاندفاع العشوائى  سىء جدا
اكيد هما مستنين يحصل تكسير وهجوم على الاتحادية عشان يحصل مبرر للضرب واكيد الاخوان مجهزين نفسهم
الغباء هنا سىء ولابد من الحكمة
هل يوجد قيادة لهذة الجموع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هنا السؤال المهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*احد المتظاهرين: انا بكلمكم من امام قصر الاتحاديه وفي حاﻻت اختنااااق كتيرة جدا وانسحب الامن تماما من امام القصر وبعض المتظاهرين بيحاولو اقتحام القصر 
ادعولى وادعولنا كلنا نرجع مصر من المغتصبين ادعولناااااااا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مش فاهمه ايه اللى بيحصل
هدوء غرررررررريب ومقلق !!*


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مراسل القناة الثانية للتليفزيون الإيطالي Rai : ما أراة بعيني اليوم في القاهرة , يعيدني لأجواء يوم تنحي مبارك يوم 11 فيراير 2011.. و ربما يكون أعظم و أشد !!*


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصادر من وزاره الدفاع الان .. ظباط الجيش فى حالة تمرد تام لان السيسى امر بدفع قوات تنزل عند القصر لتأمين مرسى*


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*قناه الحياه 2 | خروج محمد مرسى من الباب الخلفى لقصر الاتحاديه من نصف ساعه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااااااااااااااجل  || الداخلية نتسحب نهائيا وترفض ضرب المتظاهرين بعد القاء عليهم اكتر من  15 قنبله غاز متواصل والطريق الان مفتوووووووووووح امام الاتحادية  يااااااااااااااارب*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت مسيرات من المحلة ودمياط لميدن التحرير للمشاركة فى مليونية الإنذار الأخير وسط هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم الإخوان".

وأكد كمال أبو عيطة رئيس الاتحاد المصري للنقابات المستقلة من أعلى منصة التحرير "أن الإخوان كانت محظورة من قبل الهيئات والنظام السابق والآن أصبحت محظورة من الشعب".*


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الصورة من داخل قصر الأتحادية للحرس الجمهوري​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل

انسحاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

قواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات


الحرس الجمهووووووووووووووورى


*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*جهات أمنيه تقطع الإتصالات الهاتفيه بمحيط القصر الجمهورى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل .. قناة سكاي نيوز عربية : المتظاهرين يصلون إلى أبواب القصر الجمهوري*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*من أحد المتظاهرين

ثورة الغضب المصرية الثالثة

هاااااااااااااااام : من أمام الإتحادية و شييييييييييير من فضلكم

ياريت تنشروا دعوة تطالبوا الناس الى فى محيط منطقة قصر الإتحادية يسيبوا شبكة الوايرليس من غير باسورد ضرورى لشان مفيش ا شبكة هناك .


و يا ريت من يستطيع النزول أن ينزل فوراً من أجل إسترجاع الثورة و الأعداد لله الحمد كبييير و فى تزايد مستمر

و من لا يستطيع النزول نسألكم الدعاء*


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*احساسي انه هيبقي في مجزرة ... ربنا يستر*
*الخرفان مش بالغباء ده انهم يسيبوا المرسي ويهربوا ... حاس ان في مصيبة بعد دقايق هتحصل*​


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل : انقطاع شبكات المحمول الثلاث بالكامل في محيط قصر الاتحادية.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*معقوله هيتخلع بالسهوله دى !!​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*حزب الدستور - امانة شمال القاهرة

تشويش على شبكات المحمول في محيط الاتحادية 
المجد للشهداء ... اليأس للجبناء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*انسحاب كافه قوات الشرطه من عند قصر الاتحاديه ووصول المتظاهريين الى باب القصر مباشره .........*


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مش هيتخلع يا جدعان 
الفكرة كلها لو انسحب الحرس الجمهورى يبقى فيه حاجة غلط
يمكن انقلاب عسكرى 
يمكن فخ للناس علشان تدخل القصر وبالتالى يبقى متاح ليهم التعامل معاهم بالرصاص الحى 
الاخوان مش بالسذاجة دى


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> مش هيتخلع يا جدعان
> الفكرة كلها لو انسحب الحرس الجمهورى يبقى فيه حاجة غلط
> يمكن انقلاب عسكرى
> يمكن فخ للناس علشان تدخل القصر وبالتالى يبقى متاح ليهم التعامل معاهم بالرصاص الحى
> الاخوان مش بالسذاجة دى



*ما انا بستغرب من الموقف
حتى محصلش مقاومه كبيره وكأن الانسحاب كان خطه مرسومه ونفذوها فى الوقت المحدد
وقطع الاتصالات ده كمان شىء ميطمنش
ربنا يستررررر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصول مسيرة رابعة العدوية و مسيرة مسجد النور إلى قصر الاتحادية, وتحرك مسيره مصطفى محمود الان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مراسل العربية: الأعداد ما زالت تتوافد على قصر رئاسة الجمهورية، والمتظاهرون يزيلون الحواجز من أمام القصر ويُحاصرون كافة مداخله، وقوات الأمن تنسحب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*خالد على يقود التظاهرات أمام قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* هتافات الان "يسقط يسقط مرسى"، واحتضن المتظاهرون رجال الشرطة بعد تأكيدهم على عدم الاشتباك معهم. 

 فيما قسم المتظاهرون أنفسهم لمجموعات محاصرين أبواب قصر الاتحادية مرددين هتافات "يسقط النظام، والشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*معتصمو "التحرير" يحتفلون بوصول المتظاهرين لـ"الاتحادية"

سادت حالة من البهجة بين المتظاهرين المعتصمين بميدان التحرير، بعد علمهم أن المتظاهرين المتوجهين إلى الاتحادية، تمكنوا من الوصول إلى مقر رئاسة الجمهورية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*نشبت اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن المركزى وعدد من المتظاهرين بعد أن حاول المتظاهرون إزالة الأسلاك الشائكة وأطلق الأمن القنابل المسيلة للدموع، سادت حالة من الكر والفر.*


----------



## DODY2010 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*
      السادة المقيمين فى محيط منطقة قصر الاتحادية برجاء فتح شبكات 
الوايرليس لانه لا توجد شبكة هناك لمساعدة الثوار فى نقل الاخبار على شبكة النت وسهولة التواصل ...شير من فضلكوا
      Share​*


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت مصادر بالرئاسة لوكالة رويترز، إن الرئيس مرسى غادر قصر الاتحادية بعد نشوب اشتباكات بين الشرطة والمتظاهرين*


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااااجل:مجلس إدارة نادى مجلس الدولة يرفض بالاجماع الإشراف علي الإستفتاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*جنود الامن المركزى يرفضون الاوامر بالاشتباك مع المتظاهرين وينسحبوا وهذه صورة لجندى يخلع الزى العسكرى رافضا اى اشتباك مع الشعب*



​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*                             اشتباكات وقنابل غاز بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين أمام مقر «الجماعة» بالمنيا*






                                                      صورة ارشيفية                         

                                                                            - محمد الزهراوى                                               
                                              نشر:                         4/12/2012 6:57 م                          – تحديث                         4/12/2012 7:01 م                      
                                              شهدت منطقة وسط مدينة المنيا وقوع اشتباكات  عنيفة قوات الامن وعددا من المتظاهرين الذين حاولوا اقتحام مبنى جماعة  الاخوان المسلمين، وتدخلت اجهزة الامن للرد على المتظاهرين بالقاء القنابل  المسيلة للدموع.
 الاشتباكات كانت اشبه بحرب الشوارع جاءت عقب مسيره حاشده قد طافت شوارع  مدينة المنيا واتجهت ألي مقر جماعة الأخوان وردد المشاركون هتافات جوه جامع  جوه كنيسة يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد، يسقط يسقط مرسي مبارك، يا أخوان ياعره  الثورة مستمرة.
 وأثناء ذلك بدأ جنود الأمن المركزي يتوافدون حول المقر لحمايته وتأمينه من أي اعتداءات محتمله.
 وعقب وصول المتظاهريت بالقرب من مقر الاخوان ارتفعت هتافاتهم  ضد  الأخوان وبدأت المناوشات بين الطرفين وقام المتظاهرين بمهاجمة قوات الامن  بالقاء الطوب والحجارة مما دفع قوات الامن الى ارد عليهم بالقاء القنابل  المسيلة للدموع لتفرقتهم خاصة بعد اسفرت القاء الطوب عن تلفيات بنوافذ بنك  مصر الملاصق لمقر الاخوان وبعض المحلات التجارية .
 وعقب انتهاء الاشتباكات كثفت اجهزة  الأمن من تواجدها حول المنطقة وفرض كردونا امنيا بالشوارع المحيطة التي أغلقت بشكل تام.


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *جنود الامن المركزى يرفضون الاوامر بالاشتباك مع المتظاهرين وينسحبوا وهذه صورة لجندى يخلع الزى العسكرى رافضا اى اشتباك مع الشعب*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*عاااااااااش يا شباب 
هما دووووووووول ولاد مصر *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ظباط الجيش الان يرفعون الاعلام المصرية من فوق المدرعااااااااااااات ويهتفون مع الشعب المصرى

عاااااااااشت مصر حرة مستقلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*حرق مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة فى المنيا ومظاهرات حاشدة ضد مرسى فى سوهاج*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الان | من امام الاتحادية..ظباط الحرس الجمهوري يرفعوم اعلام مصر و يرددون عاشت مصر حرة مستقلة و يقذفون بعض الفاكهة للمتظاهرين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*القيادات الأمنية تؤكد وصول مرسى لبيته في التجمع الخامس الآن
 المصدر : *التحرير


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

اشتباكات بين قوات الأمن والمتظاهرين أمام مقر «الإخوان» بالمنيا​المصرى اليوم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحد المتظاهرين


انا قدام قصر الاتحادية الان
 مصر حرة 
مصر رجعت لينا يا مصريين
 الشرطة والمدرعات والامن المركزى كله معانا
 يارب تممها على خير

 متوجهين دلوقتى حالا لبوابة القصر وهندخل*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ONtveg*​متظاهرون يعتلون مدرعة للشرطة رافعين علم مصر​






​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقعت حالات اختناق نتيجة الغاز المسيل للدموع، فضلاً عن وجود حالات كسور بين صفوف المتظاهرين نتيجة التدافع، وهذا ما أكده أحد المصادر الطبية بالإسعاف.*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*AlMasryAlYoum*​​ ممدوح حمزة يطالب وزير الدفاع بسحب «الجيش» من شوارع القاهرة والاتحادية​​​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* نشطاء يطالبون المتظاهرين بالتجمع الخامس بالتوجه لمحاصرة منزل الرئيس مرسى 
المصدر التحرير 

*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ONtveg*​مراسل أون تي في: أنباء عن مسيرة للقضاة في طريقها لقصر الإتحادية​

​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتحدث السابق باسم حزب النور محمد يسرى سلامة عبر حسابه الشخصى على تويتر : أقولها بصراحة؛ لم أشارك في أية مظاهرات حتى الآن حتى لا أضطر إلى أن أهتف بسقوط الرئيس
الذي انتخبته قبل شهور. وهذا سينتهي اليوم مع الأسف. 

وسيرى السلفيون الذين هم أشرس المدافعين عن سياسيات مرسي اليوم كيف سيأكلهم الإخوان غدا ويحصدونهم حصدا، والأيام بيننا.
ما لا يفهمه الإخوان والسلفيون هو أنهم لم يصيروا أغلبية، كانوا كذلك قبل الانتخابات البرلمانية وانتهى الأمر، لكنهم مع الأسف يستقوون بالدولة
*




​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* مسيرة تضم عشرات الألاف تتحرك من دوران شبرا تجاه قصر الاتحادية
*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

نشوى مصطفى فى حسابها على تويتر
الاعداد تسد عين الشمس من غير اتوبيسات شحن انفار ----ولسه توافد مسيرات​​​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عساكر الأمن ماشيين فى مجموعات قليله منفصله فى صلاح سالم و بيقلعوا الميرى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيره حاشده الآن تتجه إلى ماسبيرو لحصاره .... ياااااااااااااااااااارب*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​​سى بى سى:وزارة الصحة:18 إصابة باشتباكات محيط قصر ​​​ا*لاتحادية* ​​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مسيره حاشده الآن تتجه إلى ماسبيرو لحصاره .... ياااااااااااااااااااارب*


*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب *​


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*والله وعمار يا منتدي *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة والسكان ارتفاع عدد المصابين فى الاشتباكات التى وقعت اليوم فى محيط قصر الاتحادية إلى 18 مصابا حتى الآن. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الوطن | الشرطة تغادر "الاتحادية" في حراسة "المتظاهرين"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ناشد المستشار محمود مكى نائب رئيس الجمهورية رموز القوى السياسية التى دعت للتظاهر أمام قصر الاتحادية المحافظة على سلمية التظاهر وتحمل المسئولية*


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شارع ابو قير بالاسكندرية  الان


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - جبهة الإنقاذ تجتمع الآن بالمقطم لبحث تطورات الأحداث الجارية​​​اون تى فى​​​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*                             عطل فى خطوط مترو الجيزة وشبرا.. والركاب يتهمون الإدارة بالتعمد فى تعطيلها*






                                                      عطل فى خطوط مترو الجيزة وشبرا                         

                                                                            - منى عطا - أحمد صبحى                                              
                                              نشر:                         4/12/2012 8:03 م                          – تحديث                         4/12/2012 8:03 م                      
                                              أدى توافد المتظاهرين إلى ميدان التحرير وقصر  الإتحادية إلى حدوث عطل فى خط مترو الأنفاق اتجاه الجيزة وشبرا منذ نصف  ساعة ولازال العطل حتى الأن.
 وآدى ذلك إلى تكدس المواطنيين داخل محطات المترو، وحدوث حالات إغماء  لسيدتان، فيما ترددت أقاويل من ركاب المترو أن إدراة المترو متعمدة تعطيل  الخطوط حتى لا يستطيع المتظاهرون التنقل ما بين قصر الإتحادية وميدان  التحرير


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> شارع ابو قير بالاسكندرية  الان


 

متسخناش يا عم الحج الواحد ماسك نفسة بالعافية 

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*تنويه للمتظاهرين : نادي هيليوبليس فتح الوايرلس بتاعه للمتظاهرين من غير باسورد ... ياريت شير و اكبر عدد يعرف الناس هناك لو عايز تدخل على الانترنت دور على شبكة نادي هيليوبلس المفتوحة*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*امال مين فى التحرير يا جدعان   - الوطن*



​​











​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

التلفزيون المصرى 
مسيرة حاشدة من التحرير لماسبيرو لتطهير الاعلام وعزل الوزير الاخوانجى


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​​سى بى سى:الصحة:تزايد اقبال المتظاهرين على التبرع بالدم لدى سيارات الاسعاف..ولا صحة لوجود حالات إصابة بالرصاص ​​​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​​متظاهرون يحاصرون مصفحة شرطة أمام «الاتحادية» لحمايتها من المحتجين ​​​مصراوى​​​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور.. جنود الامن المركزي يخلعون ملابسهم وينضموا للمتظاهرين امام الاتحادية 

*​*12/4/2012   7:46 PM​*​*




*​*
 	قام عدد كبير جدا من جنود الامن المركزي, بخلع ملابسهم "الميري", ثم انضموا لصفوف المتظاهرين امام قصر الاتحادية.


 	كان الامن المركزي قد  انسحب بالكامل من امام االقصر بعد تزايد اعداد  المتظاهرين, الا ان عدد من  الضباط فضل البقاء والانضمام للمتظاهرين.

 













*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*معتصمو التحرير يؤمنون الميدان بـ"المتاريس" الخشبية والأكياس الرملية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مظاهرة حاشدة تحاصر ماسبيرو للمطالبة بإسقاط وزير الإعلام*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عشرات الالاف فى اسيوط الان ضد النظام.......... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مظاهرات في ميدان جهينه ب 6 اكتوبر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*شاهد عيان لـ"اليوم السابع": متظاهرون أسقطوا دراجة بخارية بموكب مرسى*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا طارق أحمد مراسل سي بي سي من محيط قصر الاتحادية: المشهد سلمي تماما وأعداد كيرة من المتظاهرين تمليء شارع الميرغني والشوارع المحيطة​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عبد الحليم قنديل للإبراشي : الرئيس لا يجرؤ أن يخطب في المتظاهرين أمام الاتحادية كما خطب أمام أهله وعشيرته​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الانقاذ الوطنى تجتمع الات لتشكيل المجلس الرئاسى
*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا أحمد البرماوي صحفي بجريدة التحرير: المشهد الأن غير متككر وتوافد عدد كثيف أمام قصر الاتحادية​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عبد الحليم قنديل للإبراشي : الجماعة لن تستوعب المشهد أمام الاتحادية وستورط شبابها​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*نقلا عن النيل للاخبار انباء عن اعداد مسيرات اخوانيه للتحرير والاتحاديه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*استر يا رب​*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

أحمد البرماوي صحفي بجريدة التحرير: مصادر مسئولية بوزارة الاتصالات أن الأعداد بمحيط قصر الاتحادية تصل إلى أكثر من 700 ألف مما أسقط الاتصالات​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *نقلا عن النيل للاخبار انباء عن اعداد مسيرات اخوانيه للتحرير والاتحاديه *


جبنااااء ولن يستطيعوا 
لان وببساطة امريكا لن تقرر​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *  صورة مهيبة من اعلى نقطة الان أمام قصر الاتحادية الان بعد وصول مسيرات من مصطفي_محمود*
* 2012-12-04 20:25:57​*​
*​ 



   [COLOR=black ! important]   	



​*
*​*
*​*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا محمود حسين أحد المتظاهرين أمام الاتحادية: استطعنا أن نصل ونقول كلمتنا ويتواجد الأن عائلات وشباب وأطفال ونحن عدد غير مأجور وسلميين​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا محمد صلاح مراسل سي بي سي من ميدان التحرير: زيادة أعداد المتظاهرين منذ قليل​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*  صورة خاصة لــ عساكر الأمن المركزى بعد رفضهم التصدى لمتظاهرى الاتحاديه*​* 2012-12-04 20:34:41 ​ 




  



​*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل سي بي سي أمام ماسبيرو: الهتافات الأن تطالب باسقاط النظام​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]n2fVIeotE-g[/YOUTUBE]​
*مصر شالت فوق طاقتها يرضي مين 
فين شبابها وفين ولادها المخلصين 
يا مصريييين إيه جارلنا 
إيه إمتى هانفوق كلنا 
م اللي إحنا فيه 
بلدنا بتضيع مننا نستني إيه 
إيه ف حياتنا اهم منها نخاف عليه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يرفعون صور شهداء الثورة على جانبى شارع الخليفة المأمون*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيره من القضاه للاتحاديه واعلان الاعتصام مع الثوار للغد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمريكا تحث متظاهرى "الاتحادية" على "سلمية التظاهر" ضد مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الشيخ سمير العركى أحد قيادات الجماعة الإسلامية، أن الجماعة تراقب بقلق بالغ الاشتباكات الدائرة أمام قصر الاتحادية وتحريض بعض القوى السياسية على اقتحامه،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*حرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررريق ضخم بمقر الاخوان بالمنيا
*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:متظاهرون بقصر ​الاتحادية يبدأون فى رسم جرافيتى عن الثورة وضد مشروع الدستور على أسوار القصر الرئاسى​​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا يونس درويش مراسل سي بي سي بأسيوط: المتظاهرين يرددون هتافات مصر للجميع وزيادة التظاهرات المعارضة للرئيس اليوم والأمن يؤمن المظاهرات​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مظاهره ببورسعيد تخرج من الجامع العباسى وتسير فى الثلاثينى ثم محمد على فى اتجاه شارع النصر ويقومون بتمزيق صور مرسي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* أكد رفيق حبيب مستشار رئيس الجمهورية، : أن التظاهر لابد أن يكون للتعبير عن الرأى، أما العنف فهو محاولة لفرض الرأى. الرافضون للدستور يدركون أنهم لن يقنعوا الأغلبية برأيهم 
*


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

المنياااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*  عاجل وشاهد ماذا فعل متظاهرين بموكب مرسى*​* 2012-12-04 20:24:35 ​ 



    	شاهد عيان لـ"اليوم السابع": متظاهرون أسقطوا دراجة بخارية بموكب مرسى
	   	علم "اليوم السابع" أن الدراجة البخارية الأخيرة ضمن موكب د. محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية تعرضت للاعتداء من قبل المتظاهرين.

	وروى شاهد عيان لـ "اليوم السابع" تفاصيل ملاحقة المتظاهرين لموكب الرئيس   محمد مرسى، وهى أن المتظاهرين لاحقوا موكب الرئيس لدرجة أن أحد المتظاهرين   اشتبك مع فرد الأمن الذى يتولى قيادة الدراجة البخارية الأخيرة فى الموكب   وأسقط المتظاهرون فرد الأمن وحصلوا على الدراجة البخارية وحطموها بينما   أسرع فرد الأمن بالهروب". 
​*


----------



## DODY2010 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

كرم الشاعر القيادى الاخوانى يصرح الآن للحياة اليوم ان مرسى لن يلغى الاعلان الدستورى مهما حدث ...... مفيش حل غير اسقاط شرعية الطرطور اللى هرب من الاتحادية


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *  عاجل وشاهد ماذا فعل متظاهرين بموكب مرسى*
> 
> ​*2012-12-04 20:24:35​*
> 
> ...




 ومستشارى الرئيس الكذابيين بيقولك ان الرئيس ترك القصر قبل المتظاهرين قبل ما يجوا​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

لميس الحديدي: وزير الاتصالات يؤكد أنه لن يتم قطع خدمة الانترنت أو الاتصالات والأعداد الغفيرة أمام الاتحادية هو ما أدى لانقطاع خدمات المحمول​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل سي بي سي من السويس: انطلاق مسيرة من شارع الشهداء منذ قليل​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

سي بي سي: حمدي قنديل:رغم ازالة الحواجز وانسحاب الشرطة من امام الاتحادية لم يحاول المتظاهرون اختراق اسوار القصر الجمهورى..مظهر حضارى رائع​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*واحد من الحريه والعداله على النيل للاخبار بيقول دليل ان الرئيس ديمقراطى أنه أهو سايب الشعب بيلعب فى الشارع هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في: المتظاهرون يحيطون بقصر الإتحادية من كل الجهات بأعداد ضخمة​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *واحد من الحريه والعداله على النيل للاخبار بيقول دليل ان الرئيس ديمقراطى أنه أهو سايب الشعب بيلعب فى الشارع هههههههههههههههههه*


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس يا ابنى انت وهو اللعبوا مع بعض


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا خالد الأمير مراسل سي بي سي بالاسكندرية: مظاهرات بالالاف تضم عائلات وشباب وأطفال ومواطنين عاديون بميدان سيدي جابر​مراسل سي بي سي بالاسكندرية: الهتافات تطالب بسقوط جماعة الاخوان المسلمين والرئيس نفسه وتشكيل جبهة انقاذ وطني​​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

اضحك مع الحرية والعدالة
لميس الحديدي: أهم خبر على بوابة الحرية والعدالة هو تعرض السيدة عزة الجرف للسرقة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عضو بالهيئة الشرعية: متظاهرو الاتحادية خرجوا عن سلمية التظاهر

رفض د.أحمد يسرى عضو الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، الأحداث الدائرة أمام قصر الاتحادية مقر رئاسة الجمهورية، مؤكداً أنه لا يرفض التظاهر السلمى*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رئيس هيئة الإسعاف: تم نقل 19 مصاباً الي عدد من المستشفيات​اون تى فى​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا هيثم محمد مراسل الوفد بالشرقية: قوات الأمن تحمي منزل الرئيس مرسي بالشرقية وتظاهر نحو 500 مواطن أمام منزله​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* نيويورك تايمز: تظاهرات الإتحادية اليوم ضربة قوية لشرعية الدستور الجديد http://ow.ly/fOWS2
*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هالة فهمي: مسيرة تتجه الأن من ميدان التحرير الي محيط ماسبيرو​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

لمس الحديدي: انسحاب الشرطة شيء محترم جدا وايجابي جدا وعدم رغبتها في الصدام مع الشباب شيء محترم ويشكرون عليه​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

واحد طلع من الجحر​العريان على الفيس:الذين احتقروا الشعب والثورة بمحاوﻻت فرض مجلس رئاسي أو رئيس حكومة أو ثلاثة زعماء متشاكسون عليهم النزول فى انتخابات حرة​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهتاف الان في المنيا "اوعي يا مرسي تعيش الدور ... انت حيالله رئيس طرطور".*






عاجل  : ماسبيرو الان : الاف الثوار يهتفون باقالة وزير الاعلام وتطهير الاعلام  الرسمي المباركي سابقا الاخوانى حاليا الكاذب دائما.....


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

العريان على الفيس:المشاركون بالتأسيسية جميعا شاركوا فى صياغة مشروع الدستور بتوافق وتوقيعاتهم مسجلة لم يتم العدول عن ما تم اﻻتفاق عليه​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ألقى كمال أبو عيطة، رئيس اتحاد العمال للنقابات المستقلة، كلمة من فوق منصة ميدان التحرير.. قال فيها "إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين جماعة محظورة منذ 80 سنة من قبل الحكومة والآن هى محظورة من قبل الشعب"*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

نيويورك تايمز : تجمعات مصر صفعة قوية لمرسي​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مفيش داخلية والجيش قليل جدا جدا ومفيش حاجة اتخربت ولا اتكسرت ومفيش تحرش .. حد يقول للبلتاجى يبعت الطرف التالت عشان وحشنى ‏​منفول​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

سيدى جابر اسكندرية 





اخبار الحرقان الاخوانى ايه


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*اجل شاهد ماذا حدث للمترو
**2012-12-04 20:53:35*​* 





انقطاع التيار الكهربائى عن المترو شهد خط مترو أنفاق "شبرا  ـ الجيزة"  انقطاع التيار الكهربائي مما أدي لتوقف حركة القطارات وحدوث  حالة من  الاستياء وإغماءات بين الركاب، لاستمرار توقف القطارات لاكثر من  نصف ساعة.  وقال أحد الركاب إن إدارة المترو طالبت الركاب عبر مكبرات الصوت  بكسر  الابواب والخروج بعد ازدياد حالات الذعر والإغماءات بين الركاب بسبب  سوء  التهوية وانقطاع  تكييفات المترو.
وتسود حالة من الارتباك داخل محطات المترو وتكدس المئات من  الركاب  بالمحطات، ولجأ البعض إلى الخروج من المحطات لنقل المصابين  للمستشفيات  القريبة. 
الوفد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*وجه الناشط السياسى ممدوح حمزة تحيته إلى وزارة الداخلية قائلاً: "تحية للداخلية على احترامها لرغبة الشعب وإفساح الطريق أمام المتظاهرين".*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*صمت رئاسي.. ياسر على يغلق هاتفه.. ومستشار مرسى: لا معلومات عندى.. وأشاهد الأحداث فى التليفزيون​ 

رغم التهاب الأحداث أمام قصر الاتحادية ومحاصرة المتظاهرين  له منذ قرابة 3  ساعات، فإن مؤسسة الرئاسة التزمت الصمت تجاه ما يحدث، وقد  أغلق الدكتور  ياسر علي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم الرئاسة هاتفه، وكذلك جميع  المختصين بالرد  على تساؤلات الصحفيين أيضا أغلقوا هواتفهم، كما أن الصفحات  الرسمية الخاصة  بالرئيس محمد مرسي وبمتحدث الرئاسة على مواقع التواصل  الاجتماعي لم تنشر  عليها أية كلمة بشأن ما يحدث.

وفي هذا الوقت، تضاربت أنباء كثيرة، كان آخرها أن الرئيس  سيعلن تجميد  الإعلان الدستوري غدًا، وقد اتصلت "بوابة الأهرام" بالدكتور  محمد عصمت سيف  الدولة، مستشار الرئيس للشئون السياسية، لمعرفة مدى دقة  الخبر فكان رده  بأنه "لا يعلم أي شيء، ومؤسسة الرئاسة لم تتواصل معه في أي  شيء، وأنه مثله  مثل أي شخص عادي يشاهد الأحداث عبر التليفزيون".
*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

_الصفحة الرسمية لحزب الحرية والعدالة:محمود غزلان عضو الجمعية التأسيسية:مظاهرات الاتحادية لن تؤثر على نتيجة الاستفتاء_​


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## DODY2010 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخوان لا دين لهم في حمايه كبيرة عند مقر الاخوان في المقطم حاليا محتاجين رجالة كتير عشان نخلص منهم ياااريت شيرر يا رجالة ونطلب الدعممم هناك بسررعه متبقاش حاجه خلاص هانت .شيرررررررررررررر


----------



## oesi no (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* جمال عيد: منك لله يا مرسي ، فشلت في نظافة أو تنظيم البلد طول 100 يوم ، ونجحت في شقها وقسمها في أقل من أسبوعين
*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عمرو حمزاوى على أون تي في: شرعية الرئيس مرسي علي المحك ..ولن نرضي علي ان تكون مصر لفصيل واحد وسنضغط سلميا علي الرئاسة مصر​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في - الصعيد: المظاهرات بجميع محافظات الصعيد مستمرة حتى الأن​


----------



## چاكس (4 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> _الصفحة الرسمية لحزب الحرية والعدالة:محمود غزلان عضو الجمعية التأسيسية:مظاهرات الاتحادية لن تؤثر على نتيجة الاستفتاء_​



التعبان ده مش بس غبى .. لأ و حمار مبيشوفش اللى بيحصل


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

_«الخارجية الأمريكية»: لا يوجد ما نعلنه حاليًا عن زيارة مرسي لواشنطن_​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في - الصعيد: اشتباكات في محيط مقر الإخوان بالمنيا .. وهتافات ضد المرشد​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأسوانى: إذا لم يتراجع مرسى عن إعلانه فإن الثورة قادرة على خلعه*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في - الصعيد: مسيرات للعاملين بالسياحة في الغردقة ضد الدستور​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

انسحاب قوات الشرطة المختصة بتأمين أبواب قصر الاتحادية​يا ولاد اللعيبة الشعب هبنام فى القصر انهارده​كويس هنشوف القصر كلة من جوه كله هيتصور جوه​هههههههههههههه​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

_مراسل أون تي في - الصعيد: مسيرة الأن تجوب شوارع الأقصر .. وأخرى بأسوان_​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*البحيرة تهتف الآن: شدى حيلك يا بلد..الأخوان باعوا البلد*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في - الغربية: أعداد المتظاهرين في تزايد مستمر خاصة في طنطا والمحلة​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عشرات الآلاف يحاصرون «الاتحادية» وسط اشتباكات بين الأمن والمتظاهرين ​ده المصرى اليوم​معرفش اخبارة بايتة ولا ايه​​​هههههه​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهد ميدان التحرير بوسط القاهرة تحركاً مساء اليوم لنقل بعض خيام المعتصمين هناك إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية الذى يشهد الآن مظاهرة حاشدة للاحتجاج.*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عمرو حمزاوي على اون تي في: لن نتنازل كقوى سياسية عن إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى، وهناك بيان خلال ساعة فيها مطالب الجبهة الوطنية للإنقاذ مصر​


----------



## DODY2010 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عااااااااااااااااااااجل

أنباء عن ظهور السيدة العذراء في ملوي بالمنيا

الخبر صحيح وكل اهالي ملوي بيشوفوا حمام
...

نورااااااااااااااني في السماء وفي كل مكاااااااااااااان


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جورج إسحاق: يجب أن يثبت مرسي أنه رئيساً لكل المصريين​هو لسه هيثبت​ما سبت خلاص​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الإنقاذ تدعو للإعتصام أمام الإتحادية حتي اسقاط الإعلان والغاء الإستفتاء​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> عااااااااااااااااااااجل
> 
> أنباء عن ظهور السيدة العذراء في ملوي بالمنيا
> 
> ...


 منوره مصر يا امى


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

ناصر أمين: إن لم يسقط الرئيس الدستور سيكون المطلب محاكمته على الفور​ناصر أمين: النظام الحالي غالباً سيكون مصيره مصير نظام مبارك​​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*معتز بالله عبدالفتاح*

​​​محاولة أخرى فاشلة للتوافق: القضية الآن لم تعد "نعم" أو "لا" القضية الآن هو كيف سيدير مرسي البلد بعد كل هذا الانقسام الذي ساهم في إحداثه.​​​​​​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

«العريان» داعيًا القوى السياسية للحوار: تعيينات مجلس الشورى قادمة​المصرى اليوم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*البلتاجى على قناة النهار​*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مرسى وهو بيهرب​[YOUTUBE]S4O5tafMzE0[/YOUTUBE]
اى خدمة
اهوووووورووووووووووووب
ههههههه​​​​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جمال فهمي: ليس كل من نزل ميدان التحرير ثوري وهؤلاء العصبة التي تحكم مصر حاليا تكره الحريات وتكره حقوق الانسان​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## DODY2010 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> جمال فهمي: ليس كل من نزل ميدان التحرير ثوري وهؤلاء العصبة التي تحكم مصر حاليا تكره الحريات وتكره حقوق الانسان​



هو مين الاخ  دا


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*"ضباط 8 إبريل": الثوار لم ولن يقتحموا القصر الرئاسى لأنه ملك للشعب*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مجدي الجلاد: المشهد الحالي يطرح حقيقية جديدة في مصر أن هؤلاء المصريين يستطيعوا الحشد وليسوا في أتوبيسات غير أخرين​الجلاد: مصر لا يمكن اختطافها من تيار واحد على الاطلاق​​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

«مصلحة السجون»: لا صحة لما تردد عن سماع دوي إطلاق نار بمحيط «طرة»​المصرى اليوم​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> هو مين الاخ  دا


​ 
 صحيح مين جمال فهمى ده؟
هههههههه​

​​

​

​ 


 جمال فهمي عضو مجلس نقابة​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

د. محمد غنيم: قد تتم الدعوة لإضراب عام إذا لم يتم الإستجابة لمطالب الشعب​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

طارق أحمد مراسل سي بي سي أمام الاتحادية: المتظاهرون هنا مصمم على الاعتصام والحفاظ على سلمية المليونية وتحركات لنقل العديد من الخيام​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*جمال فهمى ده صحفى راااائع ويكفى موقفه الاخير من نقيب الصحفيين *


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

من صفحة عمرو حمزاوى






​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين: بيان جبهة الانقاذ يصر على سقوط الاعلان الدستوري والغاء الاستفتاء وضرورة تشكيل لجنة صياغة دستور جديدة​

عاشور: ندعو للاحتشاد حتى يوم الجمعة بكافة الميادين حتى تحقيق كل المطالب ودعوة للاعتصام بكل الميادين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى مظاهرات عفوية انطلق أهالى المعادى فى مسيرات حاشدة تجوب ضواحى حى المعادى للمطالبة بإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدرعات الشرطة تحمى مئات الآلاف من متظاهرى الإسكندرية بسيدى جابر

اصطفت 4 مدرعات وعدد من سيارات الأمن المركزى بشارع المشير المؤدى إلى ميدان سيدى جابر المحطة بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعثت الإعلامية والناشطة السياسية جميلة إسماعيل بـ3 رسائل من منصة التحرير، الأولى قالت فيها إنه "على متظاهرى التحرير أن يبقوا فى التحرير ولا يتحركوا منه".*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مدرعات الشرطة تحمى مئات الآلاف من متظاهرى الإسكندرية بسيدى جابر*
> 
> *اصطفت 4 مدرعات وعدد من سيارات الأمن المركزى بشارع المشير المؤدى إلى ميدان سيدى جابر المحطة بالإسكندرية*


 على فكرة الامن فعلاا متعاطف جدااا مع المتظاهرين فى الاسكندرية


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الجلاد: المادة 215 في الدستور كارثة حقيقية وتهدم حرية الصحافة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> على فكرة الامن فعلاا متعاطف جدااا مع المتظاهرين فى الاسكندرية



*واضح انه متعاطف معاه فى كل مكان عالاقل الى الان ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإنقاذ" تقرر الاعتصام حتى إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى وإلغاء الاستفتاء

أعلن سامح عاشور، عضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، أن المجتمعين توصلوا إلى تأييد موقف شباب مصر، الذين ذهبوا إلى قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​​​نبيل الحلفاوى​​​​​​​​​الأمريكان تلاقيهم كفروا...كل يوم يقطعوا الورق ويكتبوا من أول وجديد.​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبد الماجد: المتظاهرون أمام الاتحادية قلة ومنهم فلول

قال المهندس عاصم عبد الماجد، إن المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية، هم عبارة عن مجموعات مترصدة لحكم الإخوان.*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

متظاهرو الاتحادية يحمون قوات الأمن خلف نادي ''هليوبليس''​مصراوى​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عبد الماجد: المتظاهرون أمام الاتحادية قلة ومنهم فلول*
> 
> 
> 
> *قال المهندس عاصم عبد الماجد، إن المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية، هم عبارة عن مجموعات مترصدة لحكم الإخوان.*



 معندهوش تى فى​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جهة الانقاذ الوطني: متمسكون بطلب الغاء الإعلان الدستوري​العربية​


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

CNN: Egypt is doing it again.Egypt is unpredictable!​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> معندهوش تى فى​



*لا معندهوش مخ ههههههههههه*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

د.محمد سليم العوا: فضلت عدم التحدث خلال الفترة الماضية بسبب أنها مليئة بالانقسام والعاقل لا يتحدث خلال الفتنة
#*العوا*: ما يحدث الأن فتنة .. والتعصب هو ما قسم الوطن​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى: الشعب حقق انتصاراً كبيراً على مرسى اليوم*


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الإنقاذ تعلن الإعتصام في التحرير والاتحادية

و

إعلان الاعتصام في سيدي جابر...


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد البرادعي

الاخوان بيقولك انها ثوره الاقباط .. و الله لو عدد الاقباط كده يبقي من 
الانصاف الكنيسه تكتب الدستور و ممكن تاخد معاها ( شرفيا ) ممثل عن الازهر


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الهتاف فى شارع شبرا... بيهز البيوت...* ارحل ارحل ارحل...*


----------



## SALVATION (4 ديسمبر 2012)

بلدنا بالمصري: مسيرات بالأسكندرية ومطالبات بمجلس رئاسي​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الشعب المصرى يرفض دعوه الرئيس مرسى لوجبه الدستور المسلوق... ويهتف بقوه.*..."مش هناكله... هو ياكله"....*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى: الشعب حقق انتصاراً كبيراً على مرسى اليوم*



أهنأ كل جموع الشعب المصرى البطل الشجاع 

على ذلك الإنتصار العظيم على الرئيس مرسى 

مما أدى إلى السلام والرخاء والإزدهار

إلى الأمام ...​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل* طرد *قناة الجزيرة من محيط قصر الاتحادية


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عــــــــااااااجـــــــل : انضمام* ضباط شرطة* فى مليونية الإنذار الأخير وتزايد إعداد المتظاهرين


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

لاول مره فى تاريخ مصر يفر رئيس مصر من الباب الخلفى امام زحف شعبه الرافض امام مظاهرين سلميين غير سبابين خواضين فى الاعراض فى مظاهرتهم

ابراهيم عيسى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ايه اخر الاخبار 
حد يديني تقرير بسرعه 
*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

رويترز: وصول اعداد المتظاهرين ضد الدستور و الاعلان الدستورى الى ما يقرب من 25 مليون مصرى فى جميع انحاء جمهوريه مصر العربيه
و جمع الهتافات تطالب بإسقاط الدستور و رحيل النظام الحاكم


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل / نقلا عن شبكة رصد " الاخوانية": انسحاب قوات الأمن إلى داخل القصر الرئاسي ومحاصرة المتظاهرين للقصر بالكامل والهتافات تتعالى " هو يمشي مش هنمشي "


----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: الاتحادية :إنضمام عساكر الامن المركزي والضباط للمتظاهرين....


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*




    أمريكا تحث متظاهرى "الاتحادية" على "سلمية التظاهر" ضد مرسى

    دعت الخارجية الأمريكية اليوم، الثلاثاء، القوى المعارضة للرئيس المصرى  محمد مرسى إلى الحفاظ على "سلمية التظاهر"، بعد أن اقتربت المسيرة  الاحتجاجية من قصر الرئاسة فى القاهرة.

    وقال المتحدث باسم الوزارة مارك تونر: "نحث فقط المحتجين على التعبير عن آرائهم بشكل سلمى، حيث يوجد توتر كبير حاليا فى القاهرة".

    اليوم السابع  ​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]S4O5tafMzE0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## النهيسى (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل من برنامج عمر أديب*
أجتماع الأخوان والسلفيين لعمل مليونيه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*



 
اجتماع مغلق بين"الشاطر" والقيادات الإسلامية لبحث مظاهرات الاتحادية 

	كشف قيادى إسلامى بارز، أن المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام لجماعة   الإخوان المسلمين يعقد اجتماعا مغلقا بدأ مساء اليوم، مع عدد من قيادات   البارزة بالتيار الإسلامى من الدعوة السلفية والجماعة الإسلامية وحزب النور   ومجلس أمناء الثورة والهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح. 

	وأكد القيادى الإسلامى البارز الذى يشارك فى الاجتماع، أنه تم الاتفاق على   أن التيار الإسلامى لن يرد على التظاهرات التى تنظمها الأحزاب المدنية   الرافضة للإعلان الدستورى، ومسودة الدستور، موضحاً أن تم الاتفاق أن تنتظر   التيارات الإسلامية الكبرى وهى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والدعوة السلفية   والجماعة الإسلامية وحزب النور ومجلس أمناء الثورة والهيئة الشرعية للحقوق   والإصلاح الموقف النهائى الذى ستسفر عنه مظاهرات اليوم الثلاثاء،  والمعروفة  إعلامياً بمليونية الزحف الأخير. 




 *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو..إخوان المنيا يتسلحون بالسنج





أحمد حمدى:الثلاثاء , 04 ديسمبر 2012 22:05
*​*يتسلح   العشرات من شباب الإخوان المسلمين بالمنيا  بالشوم والعصى والسنج التى   جلبوها بسيارة مملوكة لأحد القيادات الإخوانية التى حجبت بوابة الوفد اسمه   إلى مقر جماعة الإخوان وذلك بعد حصار المتظاهرين لمبنى مقر الجماعة .​
وعلى   الرغم من أن قوات الأمن المركزى قد أغلقت مدخل الشارع المتواجد به مقر   الجماعة الآن أنها سمحت لسيارات الإخوان بالمرور وإخراج الأسلحة من   سياراتهم على مرأى من قوات الأمن التي التزمت الصمت تجاه شباب الإخوان.​
وكانت قوات الأمن قد أطلقت الغازات المسيلة للدموع بعد محاصرة المتظاهرين لمقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.​*​*
شاهد الفيديو

[YOUTUBE]zbQNuzZLnNk[/YOUTUBE]​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعليق من الفيس بوك عجبني *
​*علي  فكره أنا اقر واعترف باحترامي التام لفكر ونظام جماعه الإخوان فهم يتركوا  الناس تفرح وتتظاهر في كل الأنحاء بينما هم في حاله تركيز تام لحشد  الناخبين للتصويت بنعم وفي النهايه تكون مقوله موتوا بغيظكم قد تحققت  تماماً .*

​


----------



## apostle.paul (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*منغير اتوبيسات الشعب قالها بالعالى احنا احرار ولن نستعبد لا لمرشد ولا لغيره 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو الان || عاجل عاجل جدااااااا من  ميدان التحرير وشوفوا ماذا قرروا ان يفعلوا المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير  وشوفوا ما اسم الجمعه القادمه  ومليونيات تهز ارض مصر







*[YOUTUBE]OdIzWsHzj2U#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## DODY2010 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*
طرد وائل غنيم من قصر الاتحادية ويصرخ فيهم قائلا يافلووووووول
كلمة فلول بقت كلمة ماسخة ولبانه دايبه

* الناس اللى عند الاتحاديه هو شعب مصر بجميع طوائفه ، هو الشعب المصرى ولن يستطيع احد تفريقه .
عميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيل *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* امام قصر الاتحادية منذ قليل ...

 الشرطة تهتف مع الثوار
*

*



***************
هو ضحك علي الدقون علشان حسوا ان الثوره هتنجح 
بس ده فال كويس حصل كده قبل خلع مبارك 
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* انت فين أريس
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*علمت "بوابة الأهرام" من مصدر برئاسة الجمهورية، أن المستشار محمود مكي،  نائب الرئيس، لا يزال في قصر الاتحادية حتى الآن، رغم مغادرة الرئيس محمد  مرسي في السادسة والنصف مساء اليوم الثلاثاء، عقب محاصرة المتظاهرين للقصر.

	وأوضح المصدر أن نائب الرئيس يجتمع الآن مع عدد من مسئولي مؤسسة الرئاسة  وبينهم الدكتور ياسر على، المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، الذى مازال  في قصر الرئاسة هو الآخر حتى الآن.* *

	وأشار المصدر إلى أنه يتم إبلاغ الرئيس بتطورات الوضع أمام القصر لحظة  بلحظة، مشيرا إلى التجهيز لإصدار بيان مهم للشعب من الرئاسة خلال ساعات،  وأوضح أن هذا البيان قد يكون في شكل كلمة أو خطاب يوجهه الرئيس مرسي للأمة،  أو قد يتم الاكتفاء بأن يلقيه متحدث الرئاسة، وأن هذا البيان سيتضمن  قرارات مهمة تنهي الأزمة.* *

	الاهرام  * ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*
صورة مهيبة من  مسيرات أسيوط الان



​**

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*



    عاجل ... شرم الشيخ تنادى بإسقاط حكم المرشد

             شهدت مدينة شرم الشيخ منذ قليل مظاهرة تنادى بإسقاط حكم المرشد وبسقوط  الإعلان الدستورى الذى أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسى حيث احتشد العشرات من الشباب  والنساء والأطفال من الحركات الثورية والقوى السياسية والاحزاب امام ادارة  البحث الجنائى على هضبة أم السيد بشرم الشيخ وهتفوا بسقوط حكم المرشد  والغاء الاعلان الدستورى ورددو هتافات يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد ويا اتحادية يا  اتحادية مصر مش تكية وكذابين كذابين الإخوان كذابين.                             وجابت المظاهرة التى شارك فيها العديد من الناشطين من حوب الدستور و  الوفد و المصريين الاحرار شوارع المركاتو بشرم الشيخ و بعض المناطق فى هضبة  ام السيد.                             ولم تحدث اى مناوشات او ردود افعال من قبل الحرية و العدالة او جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين .




​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*



 صمت رئاسي.. ياسر على يغلق هاتفه.. ومستشار مرسى: لا معلومات عندى.. وأشاهد الأحداث فى التليفزيون 

    رغم التهاب الأحداث أمام قصر الاتحادية ومحاصرة المتظاهرين له منذ قرابة 3  ساعات، فإن مؤسسة الرئاسة التزمت الصمت تجاه ما يحدث، وقد أغلق الدكتور  ياسر علي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم الرئاسة هاتفه، وكذلك جميع المختصين بالرد  على تساؤلات الصحفيين أيضا أغلقوا هواتفهم، كما أن الصفحات الرسمية الخاصة  بالرئيس محمد مرسي وبمتحدث الرئاسة على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي لم تنشر  عليها أية كلمة بشأن ما يحدث.

    وفي هذا الوقت، تضاربت أنباء كثيرة، كان آخرها أن الرئيس سيعلن تجميد  الإعلان الدستوري غدًا، وقد اتصلت "بوابة الأهرام" بالدكتور محمد عصمت سيف  الدولة، مستشار الرئيس للشئون السياسية، لمعرفة مدى دقة الخبر فكان رده  بأنه "لا يعلم أي شيء، ومؤسسة الرئاسة لم تتواصل معه في أي شيء، وأنه مثله  مثل أي شخص عادي يشاهد الأحداث عبر التليفزيون".




​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*"جاكت الميدان" و"قصر الاتحادية" يؤكدان: مـــرسي لا يتحدث إلا في وجود أهله وعشيرته 

*​*12/4/2012   11:06 PM​*​*



*​*
 	في الوقت الذي تتصاعد فيه الاحداث في ميدان التحرير وامام قصر الاتحادية, وبات الجميع في انتظار كلمة الرئيس, خرج مرسي ولم يعد.

 	كل الميادين والفضائيات ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي تصرخ   في وجهه حتي يتكلم  معلنا تراجعه عن الاعلان الدستوري واستفتاء 15 ديسمبر   حتي تنطفئ النار  المشتعلة دون جدوي, متي يتكلم الرئيس؟.

 	مرسي الذي كان أول كلماته حينما اصبح رئيسا "أهلي   وعشيرتي", اثبت ان فمه  لا ينطق الا في وجودهم وبين احضانهم, هكذا تسير   الامور دون مبالغة.

 	فلنتذكر معا, مشهد الرئيس وهو يقف في ميدان التحرير   "فاتحا صدره" اثناء  اداء اليمين الدستورية امام "أهله وعشيرته" في ميدان   التحرير, وبالعودة  للخلف لعشرة أيام سنتذكر مرسي حينما خرج ليلقي خطبة   عصماء امام أهله  وعشيرته اللذين تظاهروا لدعمه امام قصر الاتحادية.

 	متناسيا ان هناك الالاف ايضا يقفون في ميدان التحرير ينتظرون كلمته التي ستلبي مطالبهم, دون جدوي.

 	وحينما ملوا البقاء في الميدان قرروا ان يتوجهوا الي قصر   الاتحادية, ربما  يخرج لهم كما خرج لغيرهم, الا انه قرر الهرب من الابواب   الخلفية, فهؤلاء  ليسوا "أهله وعشيرته" فلن يتمكن من فتح صدره امامهم او   إلقاء احدي خطبه  الطويلة دون مقاطعة.

الفجر 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللواء اشرف عبدالله مدير الامن المركزى بالقاهره مع المتظاهرين امام الإتحادية #ENN
*




​


----------



## DODY2010 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*   نداء عاجل من الثوار
      عايزين سيارات متطوعة لتوصيل كراتين مياه و أكل و خيام لإعتصام الإتحادية يا شعب عشان مفيش محلات قريبة من هناك - أنشررررر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*#الاخوان بيعملوا ايه في #مصر
 #الانذار_الاخير
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*القوى الإسلامية تصدر بياناً حول اجتماعهم الطارئ
    2012-12-04 23:24:35        





     رفض ائتلاف القوى الإسلامية، ما يجرى أمام قصر الاتحادية بكل قوة، واصفًا  إياها بـ"ممارسات مشينة"، مضيفاً: "نعلن لكل الشعب المصرى أن التجاوز فى  التعبير عن الرأى وعدم سلميته لهو إساءة لمصر كلها".

    وقال الائتلاف الذى انتهى اجتماعه منذ قليل وضم المهندس خيرت الشاطر  وقيادات التيار الإسلامى، إن التعبير عن الرأى لا يكون باستخدام العنف أو  التخريب، مؤكداً أن جموع الشعب المصرى الواعية قادرة على الدفاع عن الشرعية  والمحافظة على مكتسبات ثورتها المجيدة، رافضاً ما سماه بـ"محاولة البعض  فرض آرائه" بهذه الصورة السيئة ليحمل رموز المعارضين نتيجة الأحداث.

    وشدد ائتلاف القوى الإسلامية، على أن الفصل فى الخلافات بين التيارات  السياسية مرجعه إلى ما تفرزه الصناديق لا إلى ما تنتجه محاولات التخريب  والتى لا تؤدى إلا إلى تشويه صورة مصر أمام العالم والإضرار باقتصادها  ومصالحها، مؤكداً أنه يعلن استمرار تأييده للرئيس الشرعى المنتخب ليطالب  بوضع حد لهذه التجاوزات حتى نحفظ على البلاد مكتسباتها وتكمل مسيرتها نحو  الاستقرار والأمان.

    وقع على البيان كل من الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، الدعوة السلفية،  الجماعة الإسلامية، الإخوان المسلمون، رابطة علماء أهل السنة، مجلس أمناء  الثورة، حزب النور، حزب الحرية والعدالة، حزب البناء والتنمية، حزب  الأصالة.




​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*   						حمزاوى للإسلاميين: "مصر ضاقت بكم" 



*
* 



 عمرو حمزاوي​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتبت - منة الله جمال: 			 	   		 الثلاثاء , 04 ديسمبر 2012 23:04 		 
 	أكد  الدكتور عمرو حمزاوي، أستاذ العلوم السياسية  بجامعة القاهرة، أنه لا  تنازل عن إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري الأخير وإلغاء  الاستفتاء على الدستور  وإعادة تشكيل التأسيسية بعد حوار وطني حقيقي يشارك  به الجميع.
 	وقال حمزاوى عبر تغريدة علي حسابه الخاص بموقع التواصل  الاجتماعي توتير  مساء اليوم الثلاثاء:" إلي رئيس الجمهورية وجماعته  ومبرري الاستبداد، مصر  لن تحتكر لفصيل واحد ولن تبنى بها ديكتاتورية جديدة  ولن يصبح الدستور وثيقة  لإلغاء الحريات".
 	وتابع "هذا إذا أراد الرئيس إنقاذ شرعيته الشعبية  والسياسية والقانونية  وتجنيب مصر خطر استمرار حالة الانقسام المجتمعي  والاحتقان السياسي  الراهنة".
 	وقال:"للجماعة وغيرها من تيارات الإسلام السياسي وحشودهم  وقنواتهم الفاشية  مروجة الكراهية والأكاذيب، مصر ضاقت بكم ولن تقبل  استعلائكم بعد الآن".
 	وأشار إلي أنه إما احترام الديمقراطية والحرية والتنوع،  وإما مقاومة لكم  بكل الأدوات السلمية والتي لن تهدأ، موضحاً أن مصر ستظل  للجميع ، المرأة  قبل الرجل والمسيحي قبل المسلم.
 	ولفت إلي أن طائفة مبرري الاستبداد والسائرين في ركب  الإخوان الذين دافعوا  عن إعلان الاستبداد واشتركوا في جريمة الدستور، لن  يفيدهم بهلوانيتهم  اليوم.
 	وشدد علي أن الرئاسة والحكومة والأجهزة الأمنية تتحمل  مسئولية تأمين  المتظاهرين والمعتصمين أمام الاتحادية وفي كافة الميادين،  مؤكداً أن حق  التظاهر والاعتصام مكفول.

​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*
 متظاهرون أمام الإتحادية: جينا نقول لمرسي اتلم.. مش عايزين دستور الدم
  يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد، هكذا رددها مئات الآلاف في محيط قصر الاتحادية،  اليوم الثلاثاء،  بعد وصول مسيرات حاشدة من مساجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة  نصر، والنور بالعباسية، وسراي القبة.

 وتجمعت المسيرات في تمام  السابعة مساء أمس، وكانت آخر مسيرة وصلت إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية، مسيرة  حركة 6 ابريل التي خرجت من سراي القبة صوب القصر.

 وانسحب الأمن  المركزي من محيط قصر الاتحادية والذي كان مكلفا بحماية القصر ورفع بعض جنود  الامن المركزي أعلام مصر ولوحوا بها، وانسحبوا من الشوارع الخلفية لقصر  الاتحادية،وخلعوا ستراتهم الواقية.


*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ تمهل الرئيس مرسي 48 للتراجع على الإعلان الدستوري ووقف الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور*
​


----------



## DODY2010 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات بالرصاص الحي وحرب شوارع بين المتظاهرين والاخوان بمحيط مقر الجماعة بالمنيا
الطرف التالت وصل *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عادل حمودة : جماعة الإخوان " فاشية " ..والطرف الثالث يظهر فقط في مظاهرات القوى الوطنية 

*​*12/4/2012   11:23 PM​*​*





​
*​*هيثم السايس

 	 أكد  الكاتب الصحفي  ،عادل حمودة ، رئيس تحرير جريدة الفجر ، أن جماعة  الإخوان  المسلمين "  جماعة فاشية " وذلك من خلال تاريخها الطويل ، مشيرا الي  أن  جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين تصف  الإعلام بالمضلل  وانها مثل بيوت الدعارة   متساءلا " لماذا  يدخلوها اذن ؟" .​    	وقال حمودة خلال برنامج القاهرة اليوم ، علي قناة اوربت ، أن هناك مخدر    فيما يبدو في كرسي الرئاسة في مصر مما يجعل تباطؤ في إتخاذ القرارات    الحاسمة ، مشيرا الي أن بطء الرئيس مرسي ليس في صالح الدولة ككل .​    	وأضاف حمودة ان الإعلام  بالغ في حجم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ، وبالغوا   في  قوتها ، مشيرا الي أن الإخوان كانوا يدربوا الناس في ميدان التحرير   اثناء  الثورة علي ضرب الملوتوف والتظاهر ، مشيرا الي ان الطرف الثالث لا   يظهر الا  في مظاهرات القوى الوطنية .​    	واكد حمودة ، أن ما يخطط له في مصر وسيناء مهم جدا للإدارة الامريكية  وان   اسرائيل لمصر شرائط تسجيل بالصوت والصورة لأحداث هامة في سيناء من  ضمنها   حادث رفح المأساوى ، مشيرا الي ان سيناء والأمن القومي المصرى فيها  في خطر   حقيقي .

​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة : ارتفاع أعداد المصابين أمام قصر الاتحادية وبعض المحافظات إلى 31 مصاباً حتى الآن*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو || عاجل الان من امام مبنى ماسبيرو وشاهد ما يحدث هناك ومحاوله لاقتحامه وماذا فعل الثوار الحقيقيين*


[YOUTUBE]pAbaLbtaOt8#![/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## DODY2010 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*
 يا جماعة قولوا للى فى التحرير انهم يدخلوا ماسبيرو حالا لو مدخلوش ماسبيرو يبقى مفيش اى امل بسررررررررررعة
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسخرة يامرسى *




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*


DODY2010 قال:



  يا جماعة قولوا للى فى التحرير انهم يدخلوا ماسبيرو حالا لو مدخلوش ماسبيرو يبقى مفيش اى امل بسررررررررررعة

أنقر للتوسيع...


 يا جماعه بلاش ننقل تعليقات ناس منعرفش ايه نوياها 
الغرض من الكلام ده ان الميدان يبقي فيه اقل عدد ممكن 
وان اللي موجودين في ماسبيروا سهل جدا محاصرتهم 

*​


----------



## DODY2010 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

فى عجز فى الخيم عند الاتحاديه والناس مش لاقيه خيم ولا بطاطين
اللى يقدر يساعد ويبعت ليهم بطاطين وخيم يبعت بسرعه

واللى ميقدرش يقدر يتصل باى حد يساعد وهكذا

كلنا هنحاول نساعد

لازم حد يبعت للناس حاجات يا جماعه احنا معندناش ممولين كلنا بندفع من جيوبنا عشان مصر

ياريت الكل يساعد
انشرو الكلام ده


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*بوابة ''الحرية والعدالة'' تنشر صورة أرشيفية لبلطجية في أخبارها عن أحداث ''الاتحادية'' 




Share* *






* *                 بوابة الحرية والعدالة    


 تجاهلت بوابة ''الحرية والعدالة'' الإخبارية مطالب  المتظاهرين أمام  قصر  الاتحادية، التي خرجت اليوم الثلاثاء، للتعبير عن  رفض قوى سياسية ومدنية  للإعلان الدستوري الأخير، ومشروع الدستور الذي دعا  الرئيس محمد مرسي،  للاستفتاء عليه منتصف الشهر الجاري.* *
فيما استخدمت البوابة الإخبارية  التابعة لحزب الحرية  والعدالة، الذراع السياسي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  صورة أرشيفية لبلطجية  مأجورة في انتخابات الرئاسية عام 2010، في خبر حول  انتقال بعض معتصمي  ميدان التحرير إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية، منتقدة استمرار  المظاهرات وعدم  انتهائها في التاسعة مساء.* *




* *


مصراوي
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*
الراجل ده عايز يتعدم في ميدان التحرير " رمياً بالتفافه " لحد ما يموت من القرف ههههه




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*جانب  من مظاهرات أسيوط اليوم والمستمرة حتى الآن الساعه 11:30 مساءاً ضد  الإعلان الدستوري الباطل والمطالبة بإعادة تشكيل التأسيسية بشكل متوازن

 تصوير : إسماعيل الدابي
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الداخلية: إصابة مدير الأمن المركزي بالقاهرة ونائب مدير المباحث في أحداث "الاتحادية"

مصدر أمني: لن نتعرض للمتظاهرين وندعوهم لتحمل مسؤوليتهم* * 







                     وزارة الداخلية* * 
صرح مصدر أمني بوزارة الداخلية، أنه "فيما يتعلق  بالمظاهرات  التى تمت مساء اليوم بمحيط قصر الاتحادية ورغم الحرص الكامل  للقوات على عدم  استخدام العنف فى التعامل مع المظاهرات باعتبارها مظاهرات  سلمية، إلا أن  القوات تعرضت للاعتداء من قبل بعض المتظاهرين نتج عنها  إصابة اللواء مدير  الإدارة العامة للأمن المركزى بمنطقة القاهرة واللواء  نائب مدير مباحث  القاهرة وضابط وأمين شرطة و4 مجندين بإصابات مختلفة". * *
وتابع المصدر "وبالرغم من أنه قد سبق للوزارة وأن أكدت على  الداعين  والمشاركين فى المظاهرات عدم الاعتداء على القوات أو المنشآت  والتعبير عن  الرأى بصورة سلمية، فإن الوزارة تؤكد على سياساتها بعدم  التعرض للمظاهرات  السلمية وتدعو المسؤولين عن تلك المظاهرات إلى تحمل  مسؤولياتهم فى تلك  الظروف لصالح أمن المواطنين والمنشآت".* *


الوطن
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو.. عبد الله بدر سيتم سحل ابراهيم عيسى قريبا !!*
*





*[YOUTUBE]T5EO2WK2jhw#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر|  مرسي يعلن غدا تجميد الإعلان الدستورى.. ويؤجل الاستفتاء أسبوعين حتى يتم  تمريره.. ثم يتفرغ الإخوان للانتقام من معارضيهم  *


*كشفت مصادر داخل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أن الخطة التى اعتمدها نائب  المرشد العام والرجل القوى فى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لعبور أزمة الثورة  الشعبية ضد الإعلان الدستورى الديكتاتورى، وضد الدستور الإخوانى، وضد حكم  الرئيس مرسي تعتمد على إعلان رئاسي غدا تعلن فيه رئاسة الجمهورية تجميد  العمل بالإعلان الدستورى المكمل، وتأجيل الاستفتاء على الدستور لمدة  أسبوعين حتى يأخذ الشعب فرصة كافية لمناقشته دون إلغائه. *
*وحسب المصادر فإن الإخوان والرئيس بالطبع لن يتراجعوا عن استفتاء الشعب  على الدستور المعيب الذى أعدوه، لكنهم بهذه الخطوة كما قالت المصادر يمكن  شق صفوف الشعب، من ناحية وإحداث شرخ عميق فى صفوف القضاة حيث أن مطلبهم  الأول هو إلغاء الإعلان الدستورى الديكتاتورى الذى سلب القضاء صلاحياته. *
*المصادر قالت أيضا أن الهدف من هذه الخطة هو تمرير الدستور ثم التفرغ  بعد ذلك للمعارضين والتعامل معهم بكل حسم خاصة وأنه لدى الإخوان ملفات  كاملة عن كل المعارضين لمرسي، ومن المنتظر أن يتم التعامل معهم عن طريق  بلاغات ترفع للنائب العام الذى عينه الرئيس تتنوع فيها الاتهامات بين  التأمر لقلب نظام الحكم، وإهانة الرئيس*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخوان يعلنون الحرب على الشعب المصرى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*قطع طريق أبو قير بالأسكندرية تنديدا بالإعلان الدستورى                           



 *
* 



​ *
* 


     قطع الآلاف من القوى الثورية والنشطاء السياسين  والأحزاب والحركات   والتيارات المعارضة، طريق أبو قير المؤدي لسيدى جابر  تنديدا بدعوة الرئيس    محمد مرسى للاستفتاء علي الدستور الجديد. 
     وشلت الحركة المرورية أكثر من ثلاث ساعات مساء اليوم  الثلاثاء  بعد أن   تجمعت مسيرات من أمام محكمة الحقنية ومنطقة فيكتوريا و  محطة الرمل منددين   بالإعلان الدستورى والاستفتاء على الدستور يوم 15  ديسمبر القادم. 
     وردد المتظاهرون :"ارحل يامرسى, واحد اثنين هما الإخوان فين, ويسقط يسقط حكم المرشد , ارحيل يا عياط , عيش حرية عدالة اجتماعية". 
     ورفع المتظاهرون صور الشهداء وأعلام مصر مطالبين بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى وحل التأسيسية. 
 

بوابه الوفد​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* حزب "الدستور" يقرر الاعتصام أمام قصر "الاتحادية"

 ذكرت الصفحة الرسمية لحزب الدستور بأن الحزب قرر الاعتصام 
 أمام قصر الاتحادية حتى يوم الجمعة المقبل، وتنظيم مسيرات حاشدة إلى القصر نفسه، على مدار الثلاثة أيام المقبلة.
 مع استمرار الاعتصام بالتحرير.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*مظاهرة الانذار الاخير من الدقهلية*

[YOUTUBE]CzQBzFO30ws[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

«معز مسعود» للرئيس: ادعوك للاهتمام بالمعارضين كما تهتم بالمؤيدين











  أرسل الباحث والداعية معز مسعود رسالة إلى الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس   الجمهورية، قال فيها إن الحكمة تقتضي أن يكون اهتمامك بالمخالفين مساوياً   لاهتمامك بالمؤيدين، إن لم يكن أكثر.

  وأضاف "لا أظنك تقصد أو تحب أبدا أن تُضّيق الخيارات أمام من يختلفون  معك،  ولا أن تُشعر مواطنا مصرياً واحداً بأنه في حالة الاختيار بين السيء   والأسوأ من وجهة نظره، ولكنّ إصرارك على أن يُستفتى الشعب المصري بعد أقل   من أسبوعين على دستور لا توافق عليه فئة معتبرة من الشعب - في ظل موجة   كبيرة من الرفض للإعلان الدستوري - جعلك بالفعل تضع من يختلف معك في   الاختيار بين السيء والأسوأ".

 وتابع أن إن نبرة تعميم الاتهام  للمعارضين السياسيين بأنهم متآمرون  وخائنون للوطن، أو أنهم من فلول النظام  السابق، باتت غير مجدية في فضّ  النزاع.

 وتنشر الشروق نص رسالة مسعود إلى الرئيس مرسي.



 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


 رسالة إلى السيد الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي، من المواطن المصري معز مسعود:


 سيادة الرئيس، تنطلق رسالتي هذه إلى سعادتك من واقع يقيني بحرصك الشديد   على بلدنا العزيز مصر، ومن ظني بأنك تسعى جاهدا لتحقيق الاستقرار للبلاد،   ومن تصوري أنك تدرك أن هذا الاستقرار لا يتم إلا من خلال حصول التوافق بين   مختلف شرائح هذا الشعب الكريم.


 أشعر أثناء متباعتي للأحداث  الراهنة اليوم أنه بوسعك أن تتخذ قراراً  حكيماً يُحقق بالفعل الاستقرار  والتوافق لمصر، فأحببت أن أذكر سعادتك بعدة  نقاط، فإن الذكرى تنفع  المؤمنين:


 سيادة الرئيس، لا أظنك تقصد أو تحب أبدا أن تُضّيق  الخيارات أمام من  يختلفون معك، ولا أن تُشعر مواطنا مصرياً واحداً بأنه في  حالة الاختيار  بين السيء والأسوأ من وجهة نظره، ولكنّ إصرارك على أن  يُستفتى الشعب  المصري بعد أقل من أسبوعين على دستور لا توافق عليه فئة  معتبرة من الشعب -  في ظل موجة كبيرة من الرفض للإعلان الدستوري - جعلك  بالفعل تضع من يختلف  معك في الاختيار بين السيء والأسوأ.


  سيادة الرئيس أنت تمثل مصر كلها، وليس طرفاً واحداً من الطرفين   المتنازعَيْن اليوم، حتى وإن وجدت بينك وبين أحد الطرفين صلة قوية أو قواسم   مشتركة تجعلهم يؤيدونك، فأنت تعلم أن الحكمة تقتضي أن يكون اهتمامك   بالمخالفين مساوياً لاهتمامك بالمؤيدين، إن لم يكن أكثر، وذلك لتحقيق توافق   حقيقي بين المصريين، كما أن استقرار مصر ونهضتها يكونان بالعمل على زيادة   المقتنعين بالمسار، لا بفقدان شرائح من المؤيدين كما يحدث الآن.


 إن نبرة تعميم الاتهام للمعارضين السياسيين بأنهم متآمرون وخائنون للوطن،   أو أنهم من فلول النظام السابق، باتت غير مجدية في فضّ النزاع الحالي   وتحقيق التوافق المنشود، بل وأصبحت تستدعي مقارنة بين عهدك وعهد النظام   السابق، وهذا ما لا نحب أن يستقر في النفوس، هذا مع التأكيد على رفضنا   جميعا لاستخدام العنف وللتجوازات التي تصدر من بعضهم.


 إن  مجيء سيادتك من خلفية يسعى أصحابها إلى تطبيق شرع الله وخدمة دينه،  وكونك  قد وُفّقت إلى حفظ كتاب الله، يجعلنا نتوقع منك ألا تغض الطرف عن  توظيف  الدين في ميدان التنافس السياسي، فلا تقبل أن تُقحم الشريعة في خلاف  لم تكن  الشريعة جزءا منه، بل كنا نتوقع أن تكون أول الناهين عن الهتافات  الصاخبة  المرتفعة بالتكفير والسب والقذف للإعلاميين والمعارضين السياسيين،  غيرةً  منك على الخطاب الإسلامي من أن يُدنّس ثوبُه النقي.


 سيادة  الرئيس، إنني متأكد أنك تحب أن تكون فترة ولايتك سبباً لجعل الناس  أكثر  قرباً من الله وثقةً بدينه، ولكنّ ما يجري الآن بدأ يُفضي بأعداد  كبيرة من  الشباب إلى النفور من تدنّي مستوى الخطاب الديني المطروح، ومن  تصرفات  خطبائه ومتصدريه، وأخشى أن يتطور هذا إلى فقدان الثقة لدى الشباب  بأهمية  تفعيل الدين في الحياة، كما حدث في أوروبا نتيجةً للتسلط الديني في  العصور  الوسطى، لذلك فإنني لا أراك إلا متفقاً معي في أن إيمان الأجيال  المقبلة  ورسوخ ثقتها بدينها مقدمٌّ في فقه الأولويات على تحكيم الشريعة  التي لا  يختلف أي من الطرفين المتنازعَيْن على مرجعيّتها، ولأن "الدين  النصيحة"  فإنني أقدم لسيادتك هذه النصيحة وأنا مقدرٌ لحجم التحديات  الداخلية  والخارجية التي تواجهك وتواجه بلدنا الحبيب مصر.


 وختاماً وفي  هذه اللحظة الحرجة التي نتألم فيها جميعا لسقوط قتلى مصريين  من الطرفين في  هذا النزاع السياسي، أُذكرّك بقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وآله وسلم:  "لزوال الدنيا جميعا أهون على الله من دمٍ يُسفك بغير حق".


  وأسأل الله تعالى أن يُلهمك من التوفيق والحكمة ما يعينك به على الوصول   بالبلاد إلى بر الأمان، على نحوٍ يحقق العدالة المرجوّة، ويكفل رغد العيش   للمواطن المصري، ويضمن له حريته.


 والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

بوابه الشروق 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*حاصرت مجموعة من المتظاهرين منزل الرئيس محمد مرسي بالتجمع الخامس .      وهتف المتظاهرون الذين تعدى عددهم 1000 شخص ضد الرئيس مرسي والإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره .




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*
*صورة للخمسه سته سبعه تلاته اربعه مجتمعين في الحارة المزنوقة *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*












​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*المئات من شباب «الإخوان» يتظاهرون أمام «الإرشاد» تأييدًا لمرسي









* * طارق وجيه 













تظاهر المئات من أعضاء  جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين وأنصارها بجوار مكتب الإرشاد، مساء الثلاثاء،  تأييدًا لقرارات  الرئيس محمد مرسي، وتحسبا لوصول أي مظاهرات احتجاجية أمام  مكتب الإرشاد.* *
وردد المتظاهرون هتافات «الشعب  يريد تطهير القضاء»،  و«الشعب يريد تطهير الإعلام»، و«الشعب يريد تطبيق شرع  الله»، و«عيش حرية..  بنحي التأسيسية»، فيما قام عشرات من شباب الجماعة بعمل  كردون بشري لتنظيم  المرور، لتسيير حركة المواطنين.* *
وطالب المتظاهرون الرئيس محمد  مرسي بـ«الضرب بيد من حديد  على الفساد الموجود بمؤسسات الدولة»، داعين  المواطنين إلى التصويت بـ«نعم  على الدستور».* *
وتنظم عدد من القوى السياسية  مسيرات حاشدة، الثلاثاء، إلى  قصر الاتحادية، في إطار ما أطلقوا عليه  «مليونية الإنذار الأخير»، لرفض  الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره مؤخرًا الرئيس  محمد مرسي، وكذا لرفض  الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد المزمع طرحه  للاستفتاء في 15 ديسمبر  الجاري.* *
ويواصل مئات المتظاهرين والمعتصمين تواجدهم بميدان التحرير للمشاركة في فعاليات المليونية دون الخروج في مسيرات إلى القصر الجمهوري.* *


المصري اليوم*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*عااااااجل, الامن المركزى للمتظاهرين انتوا صح واحنا معاكم*


[YOUTUBE]TCqLKiM2y98[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*ظهوووووووووور العدراء بالمنيا
 ياترى يا ام النور بتطمنينا ولا بتعزينا على حاجه هتحصل
 شفاعتك يا ام النور*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ظهوووووووووور العدراء بالمنيا
> ياترى يا ام النور بتطمنينا ولا بتعزينا على حاجه هتحصل
> شفاعتك يا ام النور*
> ​



اكيد رساله منها لينا انها معانا 

وربنا مش هيتخلى عن مصر 

شفاعتك يا امى 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*حذَّر الدكتور عصام العريان، نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة،  "المتآمرين  على مصر من خارج الحدود من الأقربين، بأنهم سيندمون حين لا  ينفع الندم".

 وقال العريان، اليوم عبر صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي   "فيسبوك": "أؤكد لكل المتآمرين على مصر من خارج الحدود من اﻷقربين: مصر درع   لكم، وسند قوي، وشقيق وجار، بيننا نسب ومصاهرة، وتاريخ وعقيدة، ومصالح   مشتركة، قوة مصر قوة لكم، وضعف مصر إضعاف لكم، ستندمون حين ﻻ ينفع الندم".  

 وتابع مستشهدًا ببيت من الشعر وجهه لمن يتصور أنه سيقف فى مواجهة شعب مصر   ويهزم إرادته الحرة من أبناء مصر: "زعم الفرزدق أن سيقتل مربعًا.. أبشر   بطول سلامة يا مربع".  

 الاهــرام       *
​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*هددت المنصة الرئيسية  بميدان التحرير بطرد جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى من اعتصام  ميدان التحرير، إن لم  تعلن صراحة أنها معتصمة من أجل إسقاط النظام الحالى،  وعلى رأسه الدكتور  محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.

	وقال محمد مختار من أعلى المنصة سنمهل جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى حتى الساعة   الثانية عشر، فإن لم تعلن خلال ذلك صراحة أنها معتصمة لإسقاط النظام   سنطردهم من الميدان، ولا مكان لهم بيننا بالتحرير. 

	جاء ذلك فى حضور حسين عبد الغنى عضو التيار الشعبى والجبهة الإنقاذ والذى تلا البيان الخامس للجبهة على المتظاهرين. 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر وعضو الجبهة الوطنية للإنقاذ والمرشح   السابق لانتخابات الرئاسة، أن المعارضة لا تسعى لإسقاط الرئيس محمد مرسى،   ولكن هدفهم الرئيسى هو إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى، وبدون تحقيقه لا يمكنهم   قبول أى دعوة للحوار مع الرئيس.  

 وأضاف "موسى" فى تصريحات لوكالة أنباء "الأناضول"، أن الرئيس عندما يغير   من قراره استجابة لمطالب شعبية، هذا يضيف له ولا يخصم منه، مضيفاً أن قوى   المعارضة لا تسعى لإسقاط النظام، وإن كان بعض الشباب يرفع هذا الشعار   بالميدان.  

 ونفى "موسى" الأنباء التى تقول إنه اقترح إجراء انتخابات رئاسية بعد   التصويت على الدستور، مؤكداً أنه عبر عن موقفه بصراحة، وهو أن البلد لا   تتحمل إجراء انتخابات مرة أخرى، مضيفا أنه من أنصار بقاء الرئيس الحالى حتى   يكمل فترته.  

 وتابع أن الدعوة للاستفتاء على الدستور يوم 15 ديسمبر الجارى، تثير تساؤلا   حول أسباب إصدار الإعلان الدستورى، والذى كلف مصر تكاليف سياسية باهظة  لما  سببه من انقسام فى الشارع المصرى، معتبرا أن ذلك يكشف عن "خلل ما فى  إدارة  الحكم".  

 وشدد رئيس حزب المؤتمر على رفض العنف كحل للأزمة، مشيرا إلى أن "مليونية   الإنذار الأخير" التى تنظمها اليوم الثلاثاء عدة قوى سياسية هدفها سلمى   لتوصيل رسالة للرئيس، مضيفا أنه يتوقع أن تؤثر الأزمة الحالية فى مصر على   التيارات الإسلامية فى الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة.  

 وقال "موسى" إنه على الرئيس مرسى أن يتحمل مسئولية لم الشمل، وهذا الأمر   لن يتحقق إلا بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى، وإعادة النظر فى مسودة الدستور التى   تم "سلقها" بالتصويت عليها فى يوم واحد.  

 وحول الإعلان الدستورى قال موسى إنه لم يكن هناك داع لإصدار إعلان دستورى   حتى نضطر لسلق الدستور من أجل علاج الأزمة التى سببها، مضيفا أن الإعلان   تسبب فى تكاليف سياسية باهظة، وأدى إلى حالة من الفرقة والانقسام الحاد فى   الشارع السياسى المصرى.  

 وقال موسى رداً على سؤال وجه إليه حول تخوف رجل الشارع البسيط من حدوث عنف   متبادل بين المؤيدين والمعارضين فى مليونية اليوم، إن العنف ليس فى مصلحة   أحد، حيث تقتضى المصلحة باستماع الرئيس للرأى الآخر، مؤكدا أن مليونية   اليوم تهدف إلى نزع فتيل الأزمة وليس إشعالها.  

 اليوم الســابع*
​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

​ ​ ​ *  عاجل من السى بى سى عن القوات المسلحة على تويتر الان *
* 2012-12-05 00:22:34  Tweet​*​
*​ 







​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوات الجيش تحذر من الاقتراب من" الدفاع" 



* *



*​ *قامت  قوات الشرطة العسكرية والقوات الخاصة بعمل سياج حول وزارة الدفاع  وقامت  بتحذير المتظاهرين من الاقتراب من وزارة الدفاع أو المؤسسات السيادية  وإلا  سيتم التعامل معهم.
 	وكان الآلاف من المتظاهرين غادروا قصر الاتحادية  باتجاه التحرير مرورا  بشارع الخليفة المأمون بجوار وزارة الدفاع مما دعى  قوات الشرطة العسكرية  لفرض سياج أمني لمنع المتظاهرين من الاقتراب من  الوزارة أو الهتاف بجوارها  وتحذير المتظاهرين من الاقتراب*​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*  منصة التحرير تعلن عن مليونية الكارت الأحمر شاهد متى 
2012-12-05 00:27:49 





 

 أعلنت المنصة أن نصف المتظاهرين المتواجدين أمام قصر الاتحادية،  سيعودون  فى مسيرات إلى ميدان التحرير، وأن النصف الآخر سيعتصم رمزيا هناك.

	وقال المتحدث من أعلى المنصة، منذ قليل ستنظم يوم الجمعة القادم "مليونية   الكارت الأحمر"، وسنعتصم أمام الاتحادية لإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى ووقف   الاستفتاء على الدستورى. 

	فى حين أقام عدد من أعضاء حزب الدستور شاشات العرض لمتابعة القنوات   الفضائية وبرامج الـ"توك شو"، وما يجرى من تظاهرات، وأنشأ أعضاء حزب العربى   الناصرى شاشة أخرى تعرض أحداث الثورة منذ بدايتها، فى حين تبث الأغانى   الوطنية عبر المكبرات. 
*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإخوان" ترفع حالة الطوارئ.. والشاطر يتفق مع ممثلي التيارات الإسلامية على 3 سيناريوهات لحل الأزمة*

* 	 		رفعت جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين" حالة الطوارئ، وتم استدعاء 150 أخا من   أكتوبر و100 أخ من القاهرة، لتأمين المقر العام لمكتب لإرشاد بمنطقة   المقطم، بالتزامن مع المظاهرات المعارضة للرئيس محمد مرسي، المطالبة بإلغاء   الإعلان الدستوري. *

* 		وعقد إخوان أكتوبر والقاهرة اجتماعا بمقر مكتب الإرشاد بحضور علي بطيخ   ورمضان عمر نائبى الشعب السابقين عن دائرة حلوان، والدكتورة هدى غنية، وبعد   انتهاء الاجتماع الذي استمر نحو 3 ساعات خرج الإخوان للتظاهر أمام مقر   الإرشاد العام بشارع 10 بالمقطم، مطالبين مرسي بعدم التراجع عن قراراته،   إلى جانب دعوة المواطنين بـ"نعم" على الدستور. *

* 		وعلمت "بوابة الأهرام" أن اتصالا جرى مساء أمس الثلاثاء، بين خيرت الشاطر   النائب الأول لمرشد الإخوان وممثلين عن التيارات الإسلامية، بينهم أحزاب   النور والوسط والحضارة، لتدارس الوضع وسبل الخروج من الأزمة. *

* 		وعرض الشاطر والقوى الإسلامية، 3 سيناريوهات من المقرر أن ينفذوا أحدها   أو كليهما معا، وهى: تنظيم مليونية أخرى لتأييد قرارات الرئيس ودعمه، خلال   الأسبوع المقبل، أو تشكيل لجنة لبدء حوار مع مرشحي الرئاسة الذين خرجوا من   السباق الرئاسي، في إشارة إلى حمدين صباحي وخالد علي وعمرو موسي، وثالثا   تشكيل تكتل إسلامي من الجماعات الإسلامية والإخوان لخوض الانتخابات   البرلمانية في مواجهة التحالف الليبرالي. *​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

نجحت المظاهرات التى شهدها ميدان التحرير أمس الثلاثاء بميدان التحرير   وأمام قصر الإتحادية فى الضغط على مؤسسة الرئاسة للتدخل بتحقيق بعض الرغبات   المطلوبة من الثوار وذلك بعد الإجتماعات التى حدثت فى الساعات الأخيرة  بين  القيادات وبعض القوى المدنية .​   	وعلمت بوابة "الفجر" أن هناك إتجاه قوى بمؤسسة الرئاسة لعقد جلسة جديدة   خلال الساعات القادمة لإصدار عدد من القرارات للرد على مطالب المتظاهرين .​  	وتتمثل الحلول السحرية التى سيلجأ لها المسئولون خلال الساعات القادمة وفقاً لمصادر "الفجر" من داخل الرئاسة كالتالى :-​  	- تعديل ببعض المناصب التى تم الكشف عنها مؤخراً .​  	- تغييرات جذرية بالإعلان الدستورى .​  	- مد الفترة المتاحة للجمعية التأسيسة وإعادة تشكيلها .​


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس محمد مرسي    


أكد مصدر برئاسة الجمهورية، أن بيان هام سيصدر  عن  الرئيس محمد مرسي، خلال  ساعات، حول تطورات الأحداث أمام قصر الاتحادية،   بعد المظاهرات الرافضة  لمشروع الدستور الجديد، والمطالبة بإلغاء الإعلان   الدستوري الأخير.       
وأوضح المصدر أن البيان قد يكون في شكل خطاب يوجهه  الرئيس  مرسي للأمة أو  بيان مكتوب يلقيه الدكتور ياسر علي، المتحدث الرسمي  لرئاسة  الجمهورية. 

*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

*فضيحة .. فرمان رئاسي بتعطيل المترو لمنع توصيل الثوار
 


          الثلاثاء, 04 ديسمبر 2012 21:53     





 
المترو 


         كتبت: جهاد جادالمولى      





صرح   مصدر مسئول بإدارة  مترو الأنفاق، إن الإدارة تلقت أوامر بتعطيل المترو؛   لمنع ثوار التحرير من التوجه للاتحادية، وتم تعطيله أكثر من نصف ساعة.
     وبررت إدارة المترو للمواطنين سبب تأخر المترو بوجود عطل فني.
     وقد أدى تأخر القطارات إلى تكدس المواطنين بمحطات  المترو، وشهدت المحطات  زحام شديد ومشادات بين الرجال والسيدات بالعربات  المخصصة للسيدات، نتيجة  تواجد الرجال بها؛ نظرا للتزاحم الشديد.
*
* 



*​* 







​*


----------



## candy shop (4 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## DODY2010 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تعليق من الفيس بوك عجبني *
> ​*علي  فكره أنا اقر واعترف باحترامي التام لفكر ونظام جماعه الإخوان فهم يتركوا  الناس تفرح وتتظاهر في كل الأنحاء بينما هم في حاله تركيز تام لحشد  الناخبين للتصويت بنعم وفي النهايه تكون مقوله موتوا بغيظكم قد تحققت  تماماً .*
> 
> ​


*
وابطل حسدهم وسعيهم وجنونهم وشرهم ونميمتهم التى يصنعوها عنا وابطل مشورتهم يا الله الذى ابطل مشوره اخى توفل
*


----------



## AdmanTios (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*للذكري و التاريخ

أجمل ما كان بالأمس الموافق الثلاثاء 5 ديسمبر 
هو حشود العائلات بمختلف الأعمار السنية بمنتهي
التحضُر بدافع الخوف من القلب علي بلادنا الغالية .

مشهد بالحقيقة نسف إفتراءات المُغيبيين الذين تطاولوا
باللفظ أو تأمروا علي الدافع الوطني لجميع هؤلاء ممن
يحبون و يعشقون أرض مصرنا الغالية .

كم أنت عظيم يا شعبُنا الغالي من أظهر لأعداء الخير
أنه علي درجة من الوعي و الحضارة تجعلنا لن نُستعبد بعد اليوم
*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*البابا تواضروس الثانى *
* قال المقر البابوى للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية إنه لا صحة   لما نُسب  للبابا تواضروس الثانى، على بعض مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، من   دعوته للأقباط  بالعصيان المدنى، والمشاركة فى المظاهرات المناهضة للإعلان   الدستورى  والجمعية التأسيسية للدستور ومسودته النهائية، وطالبت الكنيسة   بتوخى الحذر  فى نشر أى أخبار تخص الكنيسة فى ظروف البلاد الصعبة. وصرح   مصدر كنسى بأن  الكنائس «الأرثوذكسية والإنجيلية والكاثوليكية»، اتفقت على   تبنيها قرار  القوى المدنية المنسحبة من الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، حول   طريقة رفض مشروع  الدستور الصادر عن الجمعية سواء بالمقاطعة أو المشاركة فى   الاستفتاء عليه  والتصويت بـ«لا»، وإن الكنيسة لن توجه الأقباط إلى أسلوب   تعاملهم بشأن رفض  الدستور، ولكن سيجرى التنويه عن أسباب رفض الكنائس   لمشروع الدستور الصادر  عن الجمعية التأسيسية، وسيتركون الحرية للأقباط فى   أسلوب التعامل حسب  تقديرهم للموقف. *
* وأضاف المصدر أن الكنائس أعلنت رسمياً مقاطعتها للمؤتمر   الصحفى الذى  عقدته القوى السياسية المنسحبة من «التأسيسية»، الذى أقيم ظهر   أمس بمركز  إعداد القادة، حتى لا يجرى اتهام الكنيسة بممارسة السياسة.*


* الوطن*​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس محمد مرسي 
حذرت الجماعة الإسلامية وحزبها «البناء والتنمية»   من محاولات  جرّ البلاد إلى موجة من العنف والاضطراب عبر تنظيم عدد من   القوى مسيرات  غاضبة لقصر الاتحادية والدخول فى مواجهات مع قوات الشرطة أو   الحرس  الجمهورى. وشددت قيادات الجماعة على أنهم لن يسمحوا لأحد بمحاصرة   الرئيس. 
قال الدكتور عصام دربالة، رئيس مجلس شورى الجماعة   الإسلامية، فى  بيان: «دعوات بعض المعارضين للدستور والإعلان الدستورى   للذهاب إلى قصر  الاتحادية لاقتحامه وإسقاط الرئيس المنتخب تعبر عن   ديكتاتورية، ويسعون  لإكراه الشعب على الانصياع لآرائهم بشأن الدستور   وإسقاط الإرادة الشعبية  الحرة». 
وحذر «دربالة» القوى الداعيةَ لمحاصرة «الاتحادية» من غضب 6   ملايين  إسلامى، قائلاً: «لديهم اعتقاد أنهم سيسقطون الرئيس المنتخب  بمجرد  محاصرة  أحد القصور الرئاسية، ويظنون أن الشعب سيسمح لهم بذلك،  وبفرض أن  قوات  الشرطة والحرس الجمهورى لم تنجح فى الحيلولة بينهم وبين  اقتحام القصر   الجمهورى، هل يتصور هؤلاء أن الملايين الـ6 التى خرجت فى  مليونية الشرعية   والشريعة، ستسمح بذلك؟، وإذا قُدّر أن يكون رئيس  الجمهورية فى غير مأمن  فلن  يكون المنقلبون أو المحرضون فى مأمن حتى لو  كانوا بالهند». 

*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (5 ديسمبر 2012)

إتفاقاً  لمشاركة رقم 388#

تتداول المواقع القبطية والليبرالية   مقطع يوتيوب  للداعية الاسلامى الشيخ عبدالله بدر 
يحذر  النصارى ومن خلفهم  امريكا وابو امريكا وام امريكا 

ولو يكون اخر يوم فى عمره]]  على حد تعبيره - وعلى قدر عقليته.!!!
إذن نحن بصدد حالة تمترس  لمرسي فى ديكتاتوريته  وتهديد القوى الراديكيالية الاسلامية- مما يجعل سيناريو تغليب مرسي على شفيق ابان الانتخابات الرئاسية قبل 5شهور اكثر قبولا-
فماذا انتى فاعلة يا  مصر؟؟؟  !!


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس يصل الاتحادية بعد مظاهرات أمس وسط هتاف المعتصمين"ارحل ارحل"

الأربعاء، 5 ديسمبر 2012 - 10:54

*
*



مظاهرات أمس أمام الاتحادية - صورة أرشيفية​*​*كتب رامى سعيد
وصل  الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى قصر الاتحادية، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، وسط كتيبة من  الأمن المركزى، ودخل من بوابة رقم 4، وسط هتافات المتظاهرين "ارحل ارحل".

فيما شهد اليوم الأول من الاعتصام المفتوح للمتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية  وجود 17 خيمة للأحزاب والقوى المختلفة، وكتب المتظاهرون على الجدران "  الإخوان كاذبون، الإخوان والسلفيون تجار دين، قوتنا فى وحدتنا، أصل الثورة  هلال وصليب، ارحل"، فيما تم فتح الطرق المؤدية إلى القصر الجمهورى أمام  السيارات. *


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*حذر  أحمد خيرى، المتحدث باسم حزب المصريين الأحرار، الإخوان والرئيس من أية  محاولة لحشد أنصارهم أمام الاتحادية، وأضاف فى تغريدة له على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعى (تويتر) فى رسالة إلى الاخوان والرئيس: "أى محاولات لحشد أنصاركم  أمام الاتحادية ستكون عواقبها وخيمة، وعليكم تحمل كامل المسئولية على دم  يراق أمام الشعب والعالم".
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*دومة من الاتحادية: تجاهل الرئاسة لمطالب الثوار سيقابله انفجار الشعب

شدد الناشط السياسى أحمد دومة على ضرورة الحفاظ على سلامة المعتصمين المتواجدين فى محيط قصر الاتحادية وميدان التحرير، لأنه وجب على السلطة الحاكمة أن تدرك أن الثوار أكبر من الهتافات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*طلاب حقوق القاهرة يوزعون "اعرف دستورك" بالتحرير لرفض الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت إلى ميدان التحرير فجر اليوم الأربعاء، مسيرة تضم مئات المتظاهرين قادمة من قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*معتصمو قصر الاتحادية يوزعون بيانا لرفض الدستور الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن تأجيل زيارة مرسى لواشنطن إلى شهر فبراير القادم*


*قال الكاتب الصحفى الأمريكى بصحيفة "واشنطن بوست" جاكسون ديل عبر تغريدة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر": إن "السلطات الأمريكية أبلغت عصام الحداد مساعد رئيس الجمهورية، بتأجيل زيارة الرئيس محمد مرسى التى من المقرر لها يوم 17 ديسمبر الجارى للعاصمة الأمريكية واشنطن إلى فبراير من العام المقبل".

 فى سياق متصل قال الإعلامى عبد اللطيف المناوى، رئيس قطاع الأخبار الأسبق، عبر تعليق له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك": إن زيارة الرئيس محمد مرسى إلى واشنطن ستتأجل إلى شهر فبراير أو مارس المقبل.

 كان المتحدث باسم الخارجية الأمريكية، مارك تونر، قال فى وقت سابق، إنه لا يستطيع أن يؤكد ما إذا كان الرئيس محمد مرسى سيزور العاصمة الأمريكية واشنطن فى 17 ديسمبر الجارى.*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مش متفائله خالص


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*معتصمو الاتحادية يلجأون للخيام وقوات الأمن تعود لشباك ديوان المظالم

فى الوقت الذى لجأ المعتصمون أمام قصر الاتحادية إلى خيامهم لتفادى برودة الجو، افترش البعض الآخر الحدائق المحيطة بالقصر مرددين العديد من الأغانى الوطنية والثورية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش متفائله خالص


*مش مهم يا حبيبتى انك تتفائلى أو اى حد فينا يكون متفائل أهم حاجه ان سيدنا الكتاتنى يكون متفائل :blush2:
الكتاتنى لـ رويترز: أنا متفائل.. والموافقة على الدستور ستنهى الأزمة:bomb:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت 7 حركات ثورية رفضها لممارسات الرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعة اﻹخوان المسلمين، والتى قالت إنها أدت إلى تقسيم البلاد، وهو ما يهدد البلاد بحرب أهلية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*استمرار اعتصام الاتحادية فى 24 خيمة.. وقوات الأمن تغيب عن المشهد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدوء بالتحرير بعد مليونية "الإنذار الأخير".. وفض مشاجرة بين البائعين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد مختار نوح، المحامى والقيادى السابق فى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن الدستور الجديد ديكتاتورى، ولا يحقق أهداف ثورة يناير، ولا يتكلم عن العيش ولا عن الحرية ولا عن العدالة الاجتماعية، مشيرا إلى أن المتظاهرين الذين خرجوا لتأييد الإعلان الدستورى ومشروع الدستور وهم يرفعون لافتات تدعو لتطبيق الشريعة حجتهم واهية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهد ميدان التحرير، صباح اليوم الأربعاء، مشاجرات بالأسلحة البيضاء وزجاجات المولوتوف بين اللجان الشعبية المسئولة عن تأمين الميدان والباعه الجائلين 
ويواصل أعضاء اللجان المسئولة عن تأمين ميدان التحرير صباح اليوم الأربعاء، ملاحقة الباعة الجائلين لطردهم خارج الميدان، وذلك بعدما اعتدى أحدهم على أحد أعضاء اللجنة الشعبية بسلاح أبيض فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم، خلال محاولته إقناع البائع بالتواجد على أطراف الميدان عقب انتهاء فعاليات مليونية الإنذار الأخير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*علم "اليوم السابع" من مصادر بالرئاسة، أن الرئيس محمد مرسى أصدر تعليمات مباشرة للواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية، بعدم التعامل أو الاشتباك مع المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*العشرات يطوفون حول الاتحادية.. وهتافات ضد الإخوان والنظام

نظم العشرات من المتظاهرين المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية مسيرة، صباح اليوم، حول قصر الاتحادية تنديدا بالإعلان الدستورى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصادر إخوانية: تعليمات بالنزول لـ"الاتحادية" اليوم.. والاعتصام وارد

أكدت مصادر بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن الجماعة أصدرت تعليمات للأعضاء بالنزول لقصر الاتحادية، عصر اليوم الأربعاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اختراق حساب خيرت الشاطر على "تويتر"*
*نجح هاكرز مصرى فى القيام باختراق الحساب الشخصى الخاص بالنائب الأول لمرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، خيرت الشاطر على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى تويتر. 

 وقام الهاكرز، بإعلان ذلك عبر الصفحة نفسها ونشر رقم الهاتف المحمول الخاص بالشاطر أيضا، وقال إنه من قام من قبل بسرقة صفحة إخوان ويب. 

 ووضع المخترق صورة الشهيد "جيكا" بدلا من صورة الشاطر عليه كصورة شخصية، وطالب كل من يشعر بالضيق من فعلته أن يبلغ عنه المخابرات الأمريكية لتقبض عليه.*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مُتظاهرو "الاتحادية" يهتفون: "اضرب نار اضرب حي.. بكرة يا مرسي دورك جي"




 الأربعاء 05.12.2012 - 12:23 م​*​* 
 



المتظاهرين الرافضين للاعلان الدستوري​كتب علي محمد علي​تزايدت   أعداد المتظاهرين الرافضين للاعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره الدكتور محمد   مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية بشارع الميرغني بمحيط قصر الاتحادية بمصر الجديدة   صباح اليوم.

 وردّد المتظاهرون هتافات: "اضرب نار اضرب حي.. بكرة يا مرسي دورك جي" و"الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام".

  كما رفع المتظاهرون لافتات مكتوبا عليها: "مش ماشيين مش ماشيين، إلا واحنا   منتصرين" و "يا مرسي مصر أكبر من الاخوان"و "من تاني الشعب يريد إسقاط   النظام" و"افعل ما شئت سترحل كما جئت". *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت، اليوم، وزارة الصحة والسكان، أن إجمالى المصابين فى مظاهرات محيط قصر الاتحادية والمحافظات المختلفة أمس بلغت 37 مصابا من بينهم 35 من الاتحادية ومصاب واحد بكل من محافظة المنيا والإسكندرية.*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*





*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل: الرئاسة تستدعي مندوبي الصحف الساعة الواحدة والنصف ظهرا بمقر الرئاسة في اشارة الى بيان سيصدر عنها
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"حمزاوى" لـ"الإخوان": مصر ضاقت بكم ولن تقبل استعلاء

وجه الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى رئيس حزب مصر الحرية رسالة قائلا فيها: "إلى رئيس الجمهورية وجماعته ومبررى الاستبداد، مصر لن تحتكر لفصيل واحد ولن تبنى بها ديكتاتورية جديدة ولن يصبح الدستور وثيقة لإلغاء الحريات".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تطالب الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير جموع المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية بالحرص على الالتزام بسلمية التظاهر، مع توخى الحذر فى ظل تواتر تقارير عن حشود من المحافظات، تستعد لما يسمى بالتيار الإسلامى، للدفع بها إلى محيط القصر الرئاسى، للاشتباك مع المتظاهرين من شباب الثورة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو عيطة: إعلان الإخوان "النفير" سيؤدى لرفع سقف مطالبنا
أكد كمال أبو عيطة رئيس الاتحاد المصرى للنقابات المستقلة، أن مليونية أمس " الإنذار الأخير " كانت مجرد رسالة للنظام الحاكم، ولكن جاء الرد عليها بأنباء تؤكد أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ستقوم بإعلان حالة الجهاد و"النفير العام" والنزول للشوارع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عالاون تى فى الان بث لمشاهد  الاشتباكات الدائره حاليا بين الباعه الجائلين والمعتصمين بالتحرير *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الأديب والروائى علاء الأسوانى، وصلنى الآن خبرا مؤكدا يشير إلى أن الإخوان يجهزون للاعتداء على المعتصمين أمام الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد د.مصطفى غنيمة رئيس إدارة العمليات والتشغيل بهيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن مشاجرة وقعت صباح اليوم الأربعاء، بين عدد من الباعة الجائلين بميدان التحرير أسفرت عن وقوع 5 مصابين، تم نقل أحدهم للمستشفى، فى حبن تم علاج باقى المصابين بسيارات الإسعاف المتمركزة بالميدان.*


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل.. "الإخوان" تدعو قوى إسلامية لأداء صلاة عصر اليوم أمام "الاتحادية" لدعم وتأييد مرسي
             شيماء عبد الهادي 


5-12-2012 | 12:34 









6





4477













صورة ارشيفية لتأيد محمد مرسي​
             علمت  "بوابة الأهرام" أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وجهت الدعوة إلى عدد من  الأحزاب الممثلة للقوي الإسلامية لمشاركتها صلاة العصر أمام قصر الاتحادية  لتأييد الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية عقب مظاهرات "الإنذار الأخير". 

وصرح مصدر مسئول بالجماعات الإسلامية: إن الدعوة وجهت إلى أحزاب الحرية  والعدالة، الجناح السياسي للإخوان المسلمين، والنور الجناح السياسي للدعوة  السلفية والبناء والتنمية، الجناح السياسي للجماعة الإسلامية. 

يذكر، أن مؤيدي مرسي، في طريقهم الآن للحشد أمام قصر الإتحادية تحت  شعار "دعما للشرعية ورئيسها المنتخب ورافضا لدكتاتورية الأقلية فليصل العصر  أمام قصر الاتحادية اليوم ..... والله غالب علي أمره".


الاهراااااااااااااام


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## DODY2010 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *حذر  أحمد خيرى، المتحدث باسم حزب المصريين الأحرار، الإخوان والرئيس من أية  محاولة لحشد أنصارهم أمام الاتحادية، وأضاف فى تغريدة له على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعى (تويتر) فى رسالة إلى الاخوان والرئيس: "أى محاولات لحشد أنصاركم  أمام الاتحادية ستكون عواقبها وخيمة، وعليكم تحمل كامل المسئولية على دم  يراق أمام الشعب والعالم".
> *



عاجل - المتحدث باسم الإخوان : الإخوان والقوى الشعبية سيتظاهرون اليوم أمام"الاتحادية" حماية للشرعية
حد يبلغ الأمن .....حد يبلغ الجيش... الحقو الناااس

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد حافظ أبو سعدة، رئيس المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان، أن تهديد البعض باستخدام العنف ضد المتظاهرين سلميا لا يجب أن يمر دون حساب، فهذا سيناريو جهنم الذى سيقضى على الأخضر واليابس، ولن ينجوا منه هم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإخوان" تدعو للتظاهر أمام "الاتحادية" عصر اليوم لحماية الشرعية

صرح الدكتور محمود غزلان، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بأن الإخوان والقوى الشعبية تدعو للتظاهر أمام مقر الاتحادية، عصر اليوم الأربعاء. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"التجمع" لـ"مرسى": الرد سيكون قاسياً على أى نقطة دم

حمل حزب التجمع فى بيان له اليوم الأربعاء، الرئيس محمد مرسى، مسئولية حماية المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير وأمام قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يلصقون لافتات "ارحل" على السيارات

قام عدد من المتظاهرين المتواجدين أمام قصر الاتحادية برفع العديد من اللافتات المكتوب عليها "ارحل"، وسط ترحاب وتأييد قائدى السيارات المارة بشارع الميرغنى، مما دعاهم للصق لافتات "ارحل" على السيارات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الكتاتنى: الحرية والعدالة مشارك فى تظاهرات اليوم

صرح الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتنى رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، بأن الحزب مشارك فى التظاهرة التى تنظمها القوى الشعبية اليوم الأربعاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجددت الاشتباكات مرة أخرى ظهر اليوم الأربعاء، بميدان التحرير، بين المعتصمين بميدان التحرير والعشرات من الباعة الجائلين بالأسلحة البيضاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*15 حركة وحزباً تجتمع للرد على دعوة الإخوان بالتظاهر أمام "الاتحادية"*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*توافد عشرات المتظاهرين من أعضاء جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين إلى مقر قصر  الاتحادية الرئاسي بمصر الجديدة، وجلسوا  أمام مسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز،  انتظاراً لزملائهم لبدء فعاليات تظاهرة  "الدفاع عن الشرعية".
 	وعلى الجانب الآخر، استمر المعتصمون من المحتجين على  الإعلان الدستوري  للرئيس مرسي، وطرح الأخير مواد الدستور للاستفتاء، فى  تظاهرهم، الذى بدأ  مساء أمس، ورددوا هتافات تطالب برحيل مرسي، وإسقاط  النظام، وحكم المرشد.

*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*




جانب من الاعتصام فى محيط الاتحادية​*​*كتبت رحاب عبداللاه
حملت  حركة شباب 6 إبريل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مسئولية أى أحداث عنف تحدث فى  محيط قصر الاتحادية، وذلك بعد دعوة أنصارهم إلى التوجه لقصر الرئاسة للحفاظ  على ما وصفوه بـ"الشرعية"، مؤكدين أن أى نقطة دم ستسيل فى محيط الاتحادية  ستهدد بسقوط شرعية الرئيس محمد مرسى.

من جانبه، أوضح محمود عفيفى المتحدث الرسمى لحركة شباب 6 إبريل أن أى أحداث  عنف تؤدى لسقوط شرعية مرسى لأنها مسئولية المعتدين الذين تظاهروا فى نفس  المكان الذى تتظاهر فيه المعارضين لهم عبر اعتصام سلمى لم يستخدم خلاله  العنف.

وأضاف عفيفى فى تصريحلـ "اليوم السابع": "ليس من حق الإخوان جر البلاد  للعنف وليس معنى الشرعية أن تنكر السلطة على المعارضة حق التظاهر السلمى.  واصفا دعوة الإخوان لاحتشاد أنصارهم أمام الاتحادية بأنه نوع من أنواع فرض  العضلات وليس فى مصلحة مصر أن يتم حشد مؤيديهم إلا أن مصلحة الحزب والجماعة  فوق مصلحة والإخوان المسلمين بذلك يدخلون مصر إلى حافة الهاوية .
*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*نجاة عطية الجبالي 
وجه الدكتور  ممدوح حمزة نداءً عاجلاً لجميع الفضائيات التي قررت الاحتجاب اليوم وتسويد  شاشاتها بأن تعاود البثّ فوراً لتصور المجزرة التي تنوي جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين ارتكابها اليوم في الظلام وخلسةً في غياب شاشات الإعلام -بحسب  قوله-.

وحذر حمزة من  مجزرة سترتكبها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين اليوم، وقال: سيذهبون إلى التحرير  وسيذهبون إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية ويقتلون الشباب المعتصمين وجميع  المعتصمين، مناشداً الجهات المعنية أن تقوم بعمل اللازم لحماية المعتصمين  من المجزرة التي سيتم ارتكابها اليوم.

وكانت جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين قد دعت للاحتشاد أمام قصر الاتحادية عصر اليوم الأربعاء  لمواجهة ما وصفته في بيانها بـ"الاعتداءات الغاشمة" من المعتصمين هناك أمس.*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مراسلتنا: اشتباكات بين أنصار ومعارضي مرسي في محيط قصر الاتحادية






سنة ابوكم زرقا لو مصرى واحد مات
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"6 إبريل": أى نقطة دم أمام "الاتحادية" تهدد شرعية "مرسى"

حملت حركة شباب 6 إبريل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين مسئولية أى أحداث عنف تحدث فى محيط قصر الاتحادية،*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشتبك عشرات المتظاهرين من القوى الثورية المعتصمين أمام  قصر  الاتحادية مع عدد من الشباب لمنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين أمام  مسجد عمر  بن عبدالعزيز المواجه للقصر، بسبب بعض المشادات الكلامية. 
وسبق أن أعلنت الجماعة نيتها التظاهر أمام القصر بعد صلاة  العصر،  وحاول بعض المتظاهرين تهدأة الموقف والانسحاب إلى مسجد عمر بن  عبدالعزيز. * *

وكان عشرات من المتظاهرين احتشدوا أمام المسجد، فيما بدأ  عدد من  الأفراد المنتمين للإخوان في مسح الكتابات ورسوم الجرافيتي  المناهضة للرئيس  محمد مرسي التي كتبها المتظاهرون أمس على أسوار القصر، ما  أدى لحدوث  مشادات كلامية مع المتظاهرين الذين رفضوا طمس الشعارات التي  تعبر عن موقفهم  السياسي. * *
وتساءل أحد الثوار متعجبا: "لماذا يمسحون كلمة باطل؟ هل هي كلمة بذيئة؟".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية بمحافظة الجيزة، جموع الشباب السلفى، بالاحتشاد أمام قصر الاتحادية لما سموه "حماية للشرعية ومؤسسات الدولة المنتخبة"،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*حزب الدستور: دعوات "إعلان النفير" للاتحادية دعوة للاقتتال*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*نشبت اشتباكات بين المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية، وعدد من المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بعد محاولة الإخوان الصلاة أمام بوابة 4 المتواجد أمامها المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو الاتحادية يحاصرون الإخوان بمسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإخوان يخرجون من الباب الخلفى لمسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز بعد حصارهم

خرج أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين من الباب الجانبى لمسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز، فيما هتف المتظاهرون "سلمية سلمية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*العريان: الشعب سيتدفق فى الميادين والاتحادية لحماية الشرعية 

قال الدكتور عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، إن "الشعب الذى يتحدث الجميع باسمه، ويحتقر البعض ثقافته المتواضعة-من وجهة نظرهم ﻷنهم هم النخبة  ويريد البعض إقصاءه عن المشهد، سيكون اﻵن وإلى أن يتم اﻻستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الذى يحمى حقوقه وحرياته، ويحفظ مقوماته اﻻقتصادية واﻻجتماعية والدينية، هذا الشعب سيتدفق لحماية الشرعية إلى كل الميادين وفى كل المحافظات، خاصة أمام اﻻتحادية".

 وأضاف العريان فى مدونة له عبر حسابه على "الفيس بوك" : " على المغامرين الذين يريدون القفز على السلطة، وﻻ يريدون اﻻحتكام إلى صناديق اﻻستفتاء أو اﻻقتراع، عليهم أن يراجعوا أنفسهم قبل فوات الأوان"، مؤكدا أنه "لن يسمح الشعب هذه المرة ﻷى طرف ثالث أو رابع أو طابور خامس أن يحدث فتنة بالبلاد، أو يتسبب فى سفك الدماء، دم المصرى حرام على كل وطنى شريف".

 وأكد القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة ومستشار الرئيس أنه " لن يتراجع الرئيس، وإذا كانت أجهزة الدولة ضعيفة ومثخنة بجراح الفترة السابقة، فالشعب يقدر على فرض إرادته وحماية الشرعية". مشيرا إلى أن أعضاء الحزب سيكونون فى مقدمة الصفوف إن شاء الله.




*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*
 	وجَّه حزب التجمع فى بيان له اليوم الأربعاء، رسالة إلى  الرئيس "محمد مرسى"، محمِّلًا إياه مسئولية حماية المتظاهرين بميدان  التحرير وأمام قصر الإتحادية، قائلاً : "أى نقطة دم ستهدر سيكون لها رداً  قاسياً، وسيكون الرد فى جميع أنحاء مصر وليس ميدان المعركة فقط". 

 	جاء ذلك بعدما أكدت مصادر إخوانية، إعتزام الجماعة النزول إلى محيط قصر الإتحادية، عصر اليوم.

 	وأضاف حزب التجمع  فى بيانه : "على الرئيس التدخل وتنفيذ  مطالب المعتصمين فوراً وإلا سيجر  معه البلاد إلى حرب أهلية تنهى ما تبقى  له من أمل فى حكم مصر".
*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​ 




*توقعات بمجازر فى التحرير وأمام الإتحادية بعد دعوى نزول الإخوان* 
​ 

*توقعات بمجازر فى التحرير وأمام الإتحادية بعد دعوى نزول الإخوان 

*​*12/5/2012   3:30 PM​*​*




​*​*   	تحركَّت مجموعات هائلة من الأتوبيسات فى العديد من المحافظات والتى تحمل  المتظاهرين, بأوامر من الإخوان وأنصارهم وحلفاؤهم, حيث مقرر وصولهم إلى  ميدان التحرير وقصر الإتحادية, وذلك للدخول فيما سُمِّى بـ"الجهاد لدعم  مرسى", وتطهير مصر من "المشركين", بحسب وصفهم, وهذا ما يعنى وجود توقعات  بمجازر دامية فى هذه الأماكن .​   	وفى إشارة إلى قرار بعض القنوات بحجب ظهورها مساء اليوم, فإن ذلك لا يعنى   أنها ستحتجب عن تصوير هذه المشاهد الدامية المتوقعة, حتى لا يتم إتهامها   بالتخاذل عن أداء جزء من رسالتها وواجبها .
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*موسى يطالب بعدم التعرض للشباب ويؤكد: الصدام مع المتظاهرين يشعل الموقف*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإخوان المسلمين 
قالت مصادر  بجماعة الإخاون المسلمين، لـ"الوطن" إن تعليمات صدرت لأعضائها المتظاهرين  أمام قصر الاتحادية، بإحضار ملابس ثقيلة معهم، تحسبا لاحتمالية المبيت  والاعتصام أمام القصر لتأييد الرئيس محمد مرسى.
*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مؤيدى قرارات مرسي
دعت الدعوة السلفية بالجيزة، الشباب السلفي للاحتشاد أمام قصر الاتحادية حمايةً للشرعية ومؤسسات الدولة المنتخبة. 
وقالت الدعوة  السلفية في بيان لها، إن الشعب الذى تهاون فى حق ممثليه (أعضاء مجلس الشعب)  حتى تم إسقاطهم، لن يتهاون فى حق رئيسه ولن يسمح بسقوطه أو سقوط أي مؤسسة  منتخبة من الشعب المصري. 
وخاطب البيان  أبناء مصر المخلصين الوطنيين من الليبراليين قائلا: "اتقوا الله فى مصر  وشعبها، فنحن نرفض تخوينكم أو الإساءة إليكم، وأنتم فصيل من شعب مصر، نتفق  أو نختلف لكن فى النهاية نحن متفقون على مصلحة مصرنا الحبيبة، لا تستجيبوا  لإلى مثيرى الفتن مؤججى الشغب والفوضى، نطالبكم كما نطالب أنفسنا بالتصدى  لمخطط إحراق البلد، فمصر لنا جميعا إذا أصابها الخير نعمنا به جميعا ولا  قدر الله إذا أصابها السوء فسنشقى به جميعا وسنعانى منه جميعا". 
وطالب بيان  الدعوة السلفية الإعلاميين بنقل الحقيقة للشعب وإظهار الرأي والرأي الآخر.  كما انتقد البيان من وصفهم بـ"الذين طلبوا الديمقراطية وحين أتت بما لا  يريدون رفضوها، ودعوا إلى احترام رأى الشعب فلما قال كلمته لم يحترموه".

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تزايد أعداد المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين أمام قصر الاتحادية، عصر اليوم الأربعاء، مرددين "الله أكبر الله أكبر، الشعب يؤيد قرار الرئيس، بنحبك يا مرسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*يشهد شارع الميرغنى شللا مروريا نظرا لتزايد الأعداد على جانبى الطريق.*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل: مسيرات من حدائق القبة والعباسية وميدان الحجاز تتجه لمساندة الثوار بقصرالاتحادية

المصدر : التحرير*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*بلادنا امانة فى ايدك يا يارب يسوع مخلصى الصالح 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"التحالف الشعبى" يطالب الشعب المصرى بالتوجه للاتحادية بعد تصريحات غزلان

أكد حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى عن قلقه البالغ من تصريحات المتحدث الإعلامى باسم "الإخوان المسلمين" دكتور محمود غزلان، التى تناقلتها وسائل الإعلام ونشرت على موقع جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين"، بشأن تنظيم "الإخوان" لمظاهرة أمام قصر الاتحادية عصر اليوم الأربع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الاشتراكيون الثوريون" تتجه لـ"الاتحادية" لدعم المعتصمين أمام الإخوان

أعلن هيثم محمدين، المتحدث باسم حركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين، أن الحركة و16 حزباً وائتلافاً سيتوجهون إلى قصر الاتحادية الجمهورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"التغيير السلمى": نحمل "مرسى" المسئولية عن التعدى على معتصمى الاتحادية

حملت الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، وحكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل، المسئولية السياسية والجنائية عن أى تعدى من قبل جماعة الإخوان على المعتصمين السلميين أمام قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب سترك 
اتحنن علينااا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

يا رب--- حسى إنها هتقوم حرب بينهم-- يا رب مش عايزين دم


----------



## zezza (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سترك يا رب 
كأننأ بنحشد لحرب اهليه


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*هيجى عليك يوم يا مرسى تتحاكم كمجرم حرب وهيذكرلك التاريخ عمل واحد بس انك قسمت الشعب نصين ونزلته يحارب بعض وانت قاعد بتتفرج وكله بما لا يخالف شرعك وشريعتك
ربنا موجود*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشارف حرب اهلية بدأها جماعية ارهابية قذرة ضد شعب مصر 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجماعة أصدرت تعليمات لأعضائها بمحافظتى القاهرة والجيزة بالاعتصام أمام قصر الاتحاديه*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرات حزب الدستور لمن يريد المشاركة 

**تمت اضافه مسيره اخرى لدعم معتصمي الاتحاديه في تمام الرابعه و الربع و التجمع امام محطه سرايا القبه و للتواصل
 01115886609  احمد الجندى
 و ذلك بالاضافه للمسيرات التى اعلن عنها صباحا 

 1- مترو الثورة : 
**  التجمع الساعة 5 مساءا امام كنتاكي التحرير ثم التحرك في الخامسة و النصف  من محطة مترو السادات الي محطة مترو سراي القبة و منها مسيرة الي قصر  الاتحادية.
 مسئول الفاعلية :
 محمد حازم 01222600164
 احمد مبارك 01009982708

 2- مترو الثورة: 
 تكرر الفاعلية بنفس خط السير الساعة الثامنة مرة اخري
 مسئول الفاعلية:
 حمدي قشطة 01002149005

 3-مسيرة من مسجد رابعة العدوية الساعة 5 مساءا الي قصر الاتحادية لدعم المعتصمين هناك 
 مسئول المسيرة: علي عبد الجواد 01285457877

 4-مسيرة من ميدان الحجاز الساعة 5 مساءا الي قصر الاتحادية لدعم المعتصمين هناك.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*النجار محذرا الإخوان: احذروا غضبة الشعب فهى لن تبقى ولن تذر

قال الدكتور مصطفى النجار، إن الإخوان سيقودون مصر إلى حرب أهلية دامية إذا قرروا مواجهة الحشود المعارضة بحشود أخرى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*إغلاق شارع الميرغنى بعد تجدد الاشتباكات بين الإخوان والمتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجددت الاشتباكات بين الإخوان المسلمين والمتظاهرين المتواجدين أمام قصر الاتحادية، وذلك بعد أن هتف الإخوان "قوة عزيمة إيمان ..مرسى بيضرب فى المليان "، " الشعب يؤيد قرارات الرئيس" .

 ورد عليهم المتظاهرون " باطل باطل "ويرحل" إلى أن تطور الأمر بينهم إلى اشتباكات بالأيدى، ثم وضع المتظاهرون حواجز أمنية تفصل بين الإخوان والمتظاهرين، مما تسبب فى إغلاق شارع الميرغنى بالكامل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإخوان يحاصرون المتظاهرين أمام الاتحادية وسط اشتباكات قوية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تمكن الإخوان بعد دخول هذه المسيرة من خلف شارع الميرغنى من محاصرة المكان أمام قصر الاتحادية بالكامل .*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الان يتعرض معتصمى الاتحادية لحشد من الاخوان الذى امرهم  المرشد بالنزول ونقرر للرأى العام وللعالم كله مسئولية المرشد العام الذى  يريد موقعة جمل اخرى نحذر من حدوث مصادمات بسبب نزول الاخوان والمرشد مسئول  مسئولية كاملة عن جريمة التحريض واراقة الدماء كما نحمل مسئولية اى  مصادمات للرئيس مرسى ولوزير الداخلية لغياب الامن المتعمد فالثوار يتعرضون  الان لمؤامرة كبرى *


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*نهايتكم هتبقى سودا يا كلاب حسن البنا نقطة دم مصرى واحد اشرف من انجس انجاسكم يا احفاد كفار قريش 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*حزب الجبهة الديمقراطية:الاعتصام مستمر أمام "الاتحادية" وفى "التحرير"*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاخوان المسلمين يعتدون بالطوب والاسلحه البيضاء على المعتصمين امام الاتحادية*








*موقعة الخرفان *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة حاشدة لشباب الإخوان تنطلق من مسجد المصطفى للاتحادية

تحركت الآن مسيرة حاشدة لمؤيدة الرئيس مرسى والإعلان الدستورى، تضم عددا كبيرا من شباب الإخوان المسلمين، وحزب الحرية والعدالة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحكومة: من حق أى تيار الاعتراض أو الموافقة على الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإخوان يطردون المتظاهرين من أمام الاتحادية وسط هتافات مؤيدة لـ"مرسى" 

قام المتظاهرون التابعون لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بطرد كافة المتظاهرين المعتصمين من القوى السياسية أمام قصر الاتحادية، بعد محاصرتهم والاشتباك معهم،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تراجع المتظاهرون إلى شارع المرغنى.

 كما اعتدى متظاهرو "الإخوان" على الناشطة السياسية نوارة نجم وقاموا بطرد القوى السياسية المتواجدة أمام قصر الرئاسة بعد محاصرتهم واحتلوا المكان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الان يهتف الإخوان "الشعب يؤيد قرارات الرئيس".​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الصحة": 4 مصابين فى التحرير وأمام الاتحادية اليوم

أكد الدكتور أحمد عمر، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الصحة والسكان، أن إجمالى عدد الإصابات التى تم تسجيلها منذ صباح اليوم الأربعاء، وحتى الساعة الثانية ظهرا، بلغ أربع إصابات، بميدان التحرير وأمام قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإنقاذ" تدعو "مرسى" لمنع الهجوم على معتصمى الاتحادية ونزع فتيل الأزمة

دعت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى الرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين وكافة العقلاء فى مصر لإيقاف التحركات التى تنظمها وترعاها جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لاستهداف المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية والهجوم على المعتصمين فى التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإخوان: التظاهر أمام الاتحادية "قفز على اختيار الشعب"*


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاخوان اللى قدام الاتحاديه هيطحنوا كمان شوية 
*


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*سلفيو كوستا: ضرب المعتصمين "أثناء" إلقاء بيان رئاسي بيفكرنا بمشهد ضرب المعتصمين "بعد" إلقاء بيان رئاسي ... إبداع !!*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل..الأولتراس يعلن نزوله للاتحاديه بشعار "على جثتنا"*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجمع للألتراس والثوار الآن بروكسي .. أرجو النشر بسرعة *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالبت منصة القوى الثورية المتواجدة فى ميدان التحرير، عدم مغادرة الميدان أو التوجه فى مسيرات إلى قصر الاتحادية، بعد الاشتباكات التى نشبت بين مؤيدى الرئيس محمد مرسى والمعتصمين أمام القصر الجمهورى.*


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* عاجل : الاولتراس يعلن نزوله الاتحاديه بشعار " علي جثتنا"
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عـــــــــــــاجل : ON TV
 ==============

نظرا للاحداث الراهنة تقرر تاجيل احتجاب القنوات الفضائية احتجاجا على تقييد الحريات الى موعد محدد لاحقا*


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

في المؤتمر الصحفي لرئاسة الجمهورية :

 الصحفي : يا فندم سعر الانابيب غليت ,, والامن بقي غير موجود ,, والكهرباء  زادت 35 % من غير سبب ,, المواصلات اصبحت اكتر من الاول ,, فين سعادتك  الوعود ,, وفين المواطن البسيط من اللي بيحصل داا ؟؟

 الرد : تخيل  انا مبسوط انك فكرتني بالموضوع داا ,, احنا فعلا كنا نسينا الملف دا  بنشغالنا بالخلافات السياسية القائمة ,, بس انا سعيد انك
 فكرتني .

دى مش نكته 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
ودى مش ضحكة


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*انشرواااااااااااا نداء الي سكان العمارات بمصر الجديدة ومحيط الإتحادية بفتح شبكات الوايرليس للمتظاهرين وإلغاء الباسوورد حالاااااا
 النت مقطوع عن الموبايلات ولكن الارض شغال*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تمنع ميلشيات الإخوان تواجد اي قنوات او مراسلين صحفيين في محيط الإتحادية ومحاولات للتشويش على اون تي في لايف*


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عــــــــــاجل ::: ON TV
 ==============
 الاخوان يتعدون بالضرب على الصحفيين والاعلاميين فى محيط قصر الاتحادية ويمنعوهم من التصوير*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعوة للمشاركة: بدء التجمع الأن أمام سينما روكسى للتوجه فى مسيرة إلى قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تشويش متعمد على قناة ON TV LIVE  وتحاول القناة اضافة تردد جديد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالب الدكتور محمد البرادعى الرئيس محمد مرسى، بحماية المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية، قائلاً: "يجب أن يحمى الرئيس المتظاهرين إذا أراد الحفاظ على ما تبقى له من شرعية".*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*يناقش  مجموعة من المتظاهرين امام الاتحادية الان تنظيم مسيرة حاشدة وضخمة لمقر  الاخوان المسلمين الرئيسي بالمقطم للرد على اقتحام اعتصام الاتحادية من قبل  شباب الاخوان.*

 *وقال  عبد الرحمن الهوارى، عضو حزب الدستور وأحد شهود المشاركين في التظاهرات  أمام قصر الاتحادية ، إن قوات الأمن المركزى تقف فى شارع جانبي خلف القصر  الرئاسي بعيدا عن الاشتباكات، متخلية عن تأمين الاعتصام وحماية المعتصمين،  على حد قوله. *

 *ولفت  الهوارى إلى أن المؤيدين للرئيس من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمون تدافعوا  باتجاه الاعتصام وتخطوا الحاجز وهاجموا المعتصمين ودمروا الخيام، مشيرا إلى  أن أعدادهم تتراوح مابين 3000 آلاف و 4000 آلاف متظاهر أعمارهم تتعدى 27  عاما ويرددون هتاف موحد "قوة ..عزيمة.. إيمان .. مرسي بيضرب فى المليان". *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام المتظاهرون الذين طردوا من أمام قصر الاتحادية عصر اليوم الأربعاء، على يد الإخوان المسلمين بتجميع أنفسهم والعودة فى مسيرة عند طريق شارع إبراهيم اللقانى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام عدد من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بإزالة الرسوم المسيئة للرئيس محمد مرسى التى رسمت أمس، من قبل المتظاهرين على جدران القصر الجمهورى*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*ردا علي هجوم الاتحادية تتجه مسيرات ضخمة الي مقر الاخوان بالمقطم وتجمع اعداد كثيرة من شباب المقطم لمساندتهم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتمنى سيادة الرئيس يكون مبسوط وضميره مرتاح *


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اتمنى سيادة الرئيس يكون مبسوط وضميره مرتاح *



ربنا ياخده وريح البشريه منه 

هو وعصابته 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد التشويش المتعمد من الاخوان على قناة ON TV وغلقها يتم الان التشويش على قناة CBC ومحاولة لغلقها*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*هذا الشئ القذر طرطور مكتب الارشاد معنوش ضمير باع بلده وخان شعبه ونهايته هتكون ماسوية


*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الفجر - صباحى: مشهد الاتحادية يطعن في شرعية "مرسى".. والشعب سينتصر في النهاية​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مؤيدون لمرسي يعتدون على كل الاعلاميين أمام قصر الاتحادية*



*عربجية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصطفى النجار 

الى الرئيس ونائبه ومؤسسة الرئاسة بعد أداءكم المخجل فى ادارة هذه الأزمة كلمة واحدة : نحن لا نثق بكم وأنتم لستم مؤتمنون على ادارة الوطن*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عبد الحليم قنديل: "مرسي واخد شهادة دكتوراه في العند زي مبارك بالضبط"​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن - صباحي: لم أكن أنتوي التوجه إلى "الاتحادية".. وأتمنى خروج الرئيس لمخاطبة المتظاهرين​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الفجر - قنديل : شعبية الإخوان انخفضت ..وسيخسرون نصف مقاعدهم في أي انتخابات مقبلة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]MCPY7GzPE5g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*‏مـــــ ـــصـــ ـــــر ا مـــــ للــ ـجــ ـمـــ ـيــــ ــع‏*

*هاااااااام***
**********
رساله من ثوار الاتحاديه...
--------------------------------
اللي هيجيلنا لاتحادية دلوقتى يدخل من ناحية الخليفة المأمون
و روكسي مش من ناحية صلاح سالم ..

مصر محتاجلكم بجد الوقت ده ... إنزلو ااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*



من الفيس​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أقر مكتب الإرشاد  عقب إجتماعه صباح اليوم بمقر جماعة الاخوان المسلمين في  المقطم مجموعة من  القرارات لمواجهة القوى المعتصمة أمام قصر الإتحادية.​   	  حيث أقر المكتب دعوة جميع أعضاء الجماعة للحشد بعد عصر اليوم أمام قصر   الاتحادية لتنظيم تظاهرة تأييدا للرئيس محمد مرسي ،  والثاني المبيت أمام   القصر حتى بعد غد الجمعة، والتنسيق مع كل القوى المدنية والإسلامية لتنظيم   مليونية حاشدة الجمعة أمام الاتحادية لتأييد الرئيس محمد مرسي والإعلان   الدستوري، والدعوة للاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد في 15 ديسمبر   الجاري.​  	 وثالثاً بدء  حالة استنفار في صفوف الجماعة لحماية مقراتها على مستوي  الجمهورية خلال  الفترة المقبلة، لحين الانتهاء من الاسفتاء علي الدستور  الجديد.​ 
​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاسكندرية  تنتفض ضد اعتداء همجية الاخوان علي المعتصمين السلميين .. تجمع الآن  بسموحة لثوار اسكندرية الأحرار .. الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام .

*


----------



## Critic (5 ديسمبر 2012)

امتى نخلص من الخرفان بقا


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

‏​احنا كمان بنهزر يا سلفيين‏​​​​ألتراس الزمالك فى طريقه للإتحادية ، ليلتكم طين يا خرفان !​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مصدر أمني: أسرة الرئيس مازالت في منزله.. و''زوجته'' سافرت للشرقية​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*التراس الاهلاوى فى طريق كمان للاتحادية بشعار على جثتنا 

الثوار بيرتبوا نفسهم والطحن هيشتغل 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*جيش الالتراس يتحرك 
*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*احد المتوجدين فى الاتحادية

اللى هيقولى بلاش عنف وتخريب لأن دوول إخواتنا هعمل معاه الصح وياريت يطلع بره الصفحة بدل ما أطرده أنا ،،، خالتك سلمية ماتت 

إحنا إتخادنا على خوانة وعددنا كان قليل ، والنساء اللى كانت موجود إنضربت ، والحاجة الشخصية بتاعنا سرقوها ،، من النهارده مفيش سلمية ، وإن شاء الله أما الثوار ييجوا هنتفق على اللى هيتعمل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*محمد ابو حامد للثوار::


إلي الثوار / لا يوجد أمامنا الأن سوى الإتحاد لمواجهة الجماعة المحظورة فأرجوا أن تقبلوا إعتذاري عن أي شيئ إجتهدت فيه وأغضبكم ولنعمل سويا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن الاعلامي يسري فودة قيام فضائية  "أون تي في" بكسر قرار الاحتجاب الذي  أعلنته عدد من القنوات الفضائية  اليوم؛ احتجاجا علي الاعلان الدستوري وحجب  حريات الإعلام والصحافة بمسودة  الدستور .
 	وقال فودة عبر حسابه الشخصي علي موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي" تويتر" إنه سيظهر  الليلة علي "اون تي في" فى تغطية خاصة مع  الاعلامية ريم ماجد للتعليق علي  الاحداث امام قصر الاتحادية ، معلنا  التزامه واحترامه لمن لا يزال ملتزما  بقرار تسويد الشاشات.
 	كما أعلنت قنوات الحياة ودريم عن تراجعها في قرار الإحتجاب نظرا للظروف الراهنة التى تمر بها البلاد،

	وكان عدد من القنوات الفضائية أعلنت اليوم الأربعاء تسويد شاشاتها   بالتزامن مع قرار حجب الصحف أمس الثلاثاء، ومن بين القنوات "سي بي سي،   النهار، أون تي في ، الحياة"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل: شباب السويس يحاصرون مقر الإخوان الان والتهديد بحرقه بمن فيه
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااااااااجل:"التيار الشعبي يعلن عن مسيرات من حدائق القبة والعباسية وميدان الحجاز تتجه لمساندة الثوار بقصرالاتحادية الشعب يريد اسقاط مرسي والاخوان*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الأمن يرفع حالة الاستعداد أمام مقر الإخوان بالمنيا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*خرج الرئيس محمد مرسى من قصر الاتحادية فى تمام الساعة الخامسة والنصف وسط مؤيديه الذين اصطفوا على الجانبين ورددوا هتافات بنحبك يا مرسى،*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاجل: شباب السويس يحاصرون مقر الإخوان الان والتهديد بحرقه بمن فيه*



 انتوا لسة هتهددوا ؟
احرقوا يا معلميين ريحة الضأن هتوصلنا
ههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجمع عشرات المتظاهرين من المعارضين لقرارات الرئيس في مدخل شارع الميرغني وأغلقوا مدخل الشارع حاملين أحزمة وعصي.

وفي السياق نفسه يقوم آخرين بتحضير زجاجات مولوتوف بعد أن قام الإخوان   بالسيطرة علي محيط قصر الاتحاديةوإبعاد المتظاهرين المعترضين علي قرارات   مرسي والذين كانوا ضمن مسيرات بالأمس أمام الاتحادية ودخلوا فياعتصام مفتوح   من اليوم. 

يذكر أن شباب الإخوان سيطرو اليوم على محيط قصر الاتحادية واستطاعوا إبعاد   معارضي الرئيس بعد اعتصامهم منذ الأمس احتجاجا على الإعلان الدستوري   والدعوة إلى الاستفتاء عليه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أدى عدد كبير من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، صلاة المغرب، أمام بوابة 3 بقصر الاتحادية، وقاموا بالدعاء للخروج من الأزمة الحالية*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور محمد  البرادعي، وكيل مؤسسى حزب الدستور، اليوم، إن الرئيس  محمد مرسي، يجب أن  يحمي المتظاهرين المتجمعين عند قصره الرئاسي "إذا أراد  الحفاظ على ما تبقى  له من شرعية".  	وبعد اندلاع مصادمات بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه خارج القصر  في القاهرة، كتب  البرادعي في حسابه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر":  "في ضوء ما يحدث  الآن أمام قصر الاتحادية أحمل الدكتور مرسي، مسؤولية  حماية التظاهرات  السلمية أينما كانت إذا ما أراد الحفاظ على ما تبقى له من  شرعية".*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:عبدالحليم قنديل:مسيرة من الزاوية الحمراء والوايلي في طريقها لدعم المعتصمين السلميين أمام الاتحادية ​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*سحلوا وضربوا وسرقوا وحرقوا ورايحين يصلوا لالههم

هى دى الشريعة يا كفار قريش اللى عايزين تتطبقوها شريعة الغاب والبلطجة 

*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​مواجهات بالحجارة بين أنصار ​#*مرسي* ومعارضيه أمام قصر الاتحادية​العربية​شكلها اخبار بايتة من العربية اظاهر​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:عبدالحليم قنديل:تجمعات ثورية أمام الاتحادية من ناحية شارع صلاح سالم​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

_وصول مسيرتين مؤيدتين للرئيس إلى «الاتحادية» وإزالة شعارات معارضة من سور القصر_​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - جبهة الإنقاذ تدعو رئيس الجمهورية مجدداً إلى نزع فتيل الأزمة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري​مفيهاااااااااش خلاص ​بقى البقاء للاقوى زى ما قالها مكى​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

انتهت شرعية مرسي اليوم لانه تحول من رئيس منتخب الى ديكتاتور يرسل بلطجية لقمع معارضيه .موقعة الجمل أسقطت مبارك واعتداءات اليوم سوف تسقط مرسي​علاء الاسوانى​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - بيان جماعة الإخوان: هناك محاولات من جانب البعض لعدم إستقرار الأوضاع بالبلاد​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

فى سرايا القبه من نص ساعه طلعوا مجموعه كبيره من  انصار مرسى من المترو بهتافات " الله أكبر" و معاهم نزلوا ضرب جامد و اشتباك مع  معارضين مرسى و طلعوا فوق عربيات الناس الى واقفا


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أوضح  الدكتور مدحت العدل الكاتب والمؤلف المصري أن الدكتور  محمد مرسي رئيس  الجمهورية فقد شرعيته، وأن الله سوف ينتقم منه على ما فعله  بالمصريين.

وكتب في تدوينة على موقع «تويتر»:«يا مرسي انت باطل ولاتتق الله وسوف ينتقم منك شر إنتقام والأيام بيننا».

وجدير بالذكر أن مصادمات وقعت بين مجموعة من مؤيدي الرئيس  محمد مرسي  والمعتصمين منذ ليلة أمس أمام قصر الاتحادية، قام على أثرها  المؤيدون  بإزالة الخيام الموجودة أمام القصر والاعتداء على المعتصمين  السلميين.*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*حركة شباب 6 ابريل تعلن الآن رسميا خريطة المسيرات العاجلة
 .
 نقاط التجمع للمسيرات السلمية الداعمة لمعتصمي قصر #الإتحادية لمعارضين للديكتاتور محمد مرسي | شير

 1- ميدان روكسي
 2- المرغنى كلية البنات بجوار كنتاكى
 3- المرغنى الخليفه المأمون بجوار موبيل
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

نصلى يا جماعة
لان الوضع صعب جدا هتبقى اشبه بحرب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن تجمع عدد من متظاهرى الألتراس فى روكسى للتوجه إلى الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*سادت حالة من الهرج بين المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية من التيارات الإسلامية بعد ورود أنباء عن وصول مجهولين إلى القصر لمهاجمتهم.*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*صح يا استاذة دونا
التجمع عند روكسى  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللى نازل يروح عند اشارة روكسى التجمع هناك امشى فى تجمعات*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

علاء الاسوانى :السلطة امتحان لكل صاحب رأى.احمد ومحمود مكي والغرياني فشلوا في اختبار السلطة .تحولوا من مدافعين عن استقلال القضاء الى ما نراه الان . ياخسارة​


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مسيرة من ميدان النافورة بالمقطم باتجاه مقر حزب الاخوان الرئيسى


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عبد الحليم قنديل: مؤتمر نائب الرئيس جزء من مخطط ''البلطجة''​​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أ ش أ:الصحة: ارتفاع عدد المصابين فى التحرير و"الاتحادية" إلى 6 أشخاص.. ولا إصابات بالمحافظات ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> عبد الحليم قنديل: مؤتمر نائب الرئيس جزء من مخطط ''البلطجة''​​



*صححح جدااااااااا للاسف .*


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | إطلاق أعيرة نارية بشارع الأهرام بمحيط الاتحادية​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *صححح جدااااااااا للاسف .*


 
مهوا قال البقاء للاقوى انا اخدت بالى منها


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

نوارة نجم: ​/ الاخوان اعتدوا علي انا وزوجي أمام ''الاتحادية''​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الرئيس مرسى أمام الاتحاديه الان *


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدات الحرب الاهلية يا مرسى الكلب يا لاحس جزم الامريكان ملعون ابوك وابو جماعتك  
*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - الاخوان يتجمعون امام القائد ابراهيم للتوجه الى ميدان فيكتور بسموحة التى يتواجد فيه الكثير من معارضى الرئيس​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WvOTcPbvHxI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | #*الإخوان*
يهتفون أمام ​
*الاتحادية*​: يا ليبرالي صبرك صبرك.. الإسلامي حيحفر قبرك​
​​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*لابد أن يتدخل الجيش ....... للأسف​*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأشتباكات على أشدها .... نفسى اعرف كيف يميزون بين بعضهم البعض*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل العربية: استخدام قنابل مولوتوف في تجدد الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه قرب الاتحادية بالقاهرة​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

القنوات الفضائية تتراجع عن تسويد الشاشات.. و«الإبراشي»: لفضح «الإخوان»​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل مجزار تحدث الان بشارع المرغنى*


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

حرب شوارع بين المتظاهرين ومليشيات الإخوان بالقرب من الإتحادية


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

ميليشيات بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معاني وجاهزين تماماً وبيحدفوا مولوتوف دلوقتي​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - حـزب '' الدستور '' يناشد جميع اعضـائة بالنزول الفـورى إلى الإتحادية .
ويناشد جميع القوى السياسية والمدنية ايضا بالنزول لمساندة المتظاهرين المعتصمين منذ امس من الأعتداء الوحـشى الذى تمـارسة جماعة '' الإخوان


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

في اشتبكات عنيفة قدام محطة البزين #اتحادية


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: شباب السويس يحاصرون مقر الإخوان الان والتهديد بحرقه بمن فيه


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

#عــاجل : مسيرة من أمام #جامعة_عين_شمس فى طريقها الى #قصر_الاتحادية .. وشهود عيان يصفونها بـ"الحاشدة"


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*جيش الالتراس فى طريقه للاتحادية 
*


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل:قناة الحياة إعلان وفاة ميرنا عماد اول شهيدة فى مسيرة اليوم امام الاتحادية على يد احد المؤيدين لقررات الرئيس من الاخوان *


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - جبهة الإنقاذ تجتمع الآن لبحث تداعيات الأحداث الجارية


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

ﻣﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﺍﻃﺒﺎﺀ ﻓﻰ ﻣﺤﻴﻂ ﻗﺼﺮ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩﻳﺔ ﻭﺷﺎﺵ ﻭﻗﻄﻦ ﻭﺍﺩﻭﺍﺕ ﻃﺒﻴﺔ ﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻏﺮﺯ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻓﺘﺢ ﻭﻛﺴﻮﺭ بالرأس...


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

البرادعى 
محمد مرسى المسؤل عن حمايه المتظاهرين


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الاخوان يتعدون بالضرب على الصحفيين والاعلاميين فى محيط قصر الاتحادية ويمنعوهم من التصوير
عاجل جدااااااااا ... حركة كفاية : ألتراس الأهلى والزمالك وأهالي الزاوية وبولاق يتجهون إلى 'الاتحادية' لحماية المتظاهرين !


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*المنظر مخييييييييف جدااااااااااا وواضح ان فى اصابات كتيير 
يرضى مين بس اللى بيحصل ده يا ناس 
يا ريت كل واحد مننا يصلى بسرعه لمصر وللناس اللى  هناك*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*قناة الحياة إعلان وفاة ميرنا عماد اول شهيدة فى مسيرة اليوم امام الاتحادية على يد احد المؤيدين لقررات الرئيس من الاخوان*


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

ردا علي هجوم الأتحاديه مسيرات لمقر الأخوان بالمقطم شباب المقطم انزل انزل انزل


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الكنيسة الانجيلية بمصر الجديدة فتحت ابوابها لعلاج من اصيبوا 
العنوان: 18 ش كليوباترا
 الكوربة , مصر الجديدة, القاهرة 
ومحتاجين اطباء متطوعون ...شيرررررررر معايا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجهولون يطلقون "خرطوش" فى الهواء​*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*هاجم مؤيدو الرئيس محمد مرسي معارضيه في محيط قصر الاتحادية بقنابل المولوتوف.

*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:المتحدث العسكرى للقوات المسلحة:الفريق صدقى صبحى رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة يلتقى رئيس هيئة الأركان العامة البريطانية​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل:قناة الحياة إعلان وفاة ميرنا عماد اول شهيدة فى مسيرة اليوم امام الاتحادية على يد احد المؤيدين لقررات الرئيس من الاخوان ...


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجموعة من عربات الأمن المركزي تحركت من طريق السويس تمر الآن بشارع الثورة في طريقهم لمنطقة الاشتباكات بالاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*لازم الجيش ينزل لاززززززززززم وفى اقرب وقت​*


----------



## چاكس (5 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *قناة الحياة إعلان وفاة ميرنا عماد اول شهيدة فى مسيرة اليوم امام الاتحادية على يد احد المؤيدين لقررات الرئيس من الاخوان*



خبر ضايقنى جدا جدا ... 
قلبى مع اهلها


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*شاهد عيان من داخل مستشفى الجنذورى 
اغلاق باب المستشفى واطلاق الرصاص *


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات وهجوم عنيف من الاخوان على الثوار الان وسط تسخين وتحريض من الشيوخ فى الميكروفونات بضرورة الجهاد ضد اعداء الدين
 والهتاف من الاخوان : الله اكبر الله اكبر*


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل| مؤيدو الرئيس يهاجمون المتظاهرين بالمولوتوف.


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تشهد الشوارع الخلفية لقصر الاتحادية حرب شوارع بين  المتظاهرين وعناصر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين باستخدام الحجارة والزجاجات  الفارغة وطلقات الخرطوش وزجاجات المولوتوف. وأطلق أنصار الإخوان طلقات  الخرطوش لتخويف المتظاهرين وتفريقهم، بعدما حاولت مجموعة من المتظاهرين  الوصول بمسيرة معارضة إلى قصر الرئاسة ومنعهم شباب الإخوان من المرور من  ناحية شارع الأهرام، ووقعت الاشتباكات بين الطرفين ولاتزال مستمرة حتى  الآن. واضطرت معظم المحال بمحيط الاتحادية إلى إغلاق أبوابها، وتم تكسير  زجاج معظم السيارات المتواجدة بالشارع، وأصيب السكان في المنطقة المحيطة  بالرعب. ونظَّم المتظاهرين من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والسلفيين دروعا  بشرية وصدادات لمنع المتظاهرين المعارضين من الوصول إلى بوابات القصر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*ضرب نار حى دلوقتى تجاه المتظاهرين واطلاق قنابل مسيلة للدموع*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*ضرب الملوتوف و مكبرات صوت الاخوان .. كتب علينا الجهاد

 اضرب يا مؤمن...افرح يا مرسى*


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

افواج اخوان بتيجي من ناحية صلاح سالم وتوصل للاتحادية من ورا . من شارع الثورة.. شكلهم بيقول انهم اهل ارياف


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عمرو موسى: الصدام مع المتظاهرين يهدد بإشعال الموقف​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مطلوب اطباء فى محيط قصر الاتحادية وشاش وقطن وادوات طبية لعمل غرز نتيجة فتح وكسور بالراس


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أتوبيس محمل بمسلحين يتجه للميرغني.. والمتظاهرون يرشقونه بالحجارة*


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد عاصم مات وهو في طريقه للمستشفى.


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*هناك مدنيين يطلقون قنابل مسيلة للدموع .....*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

نشوى مصطفى / واحد حمار ماسك ميكرفون بيحرض وعمال يقول وااسلاماه --الله يخرب بيتك ياجاهل بتولع الجهلة اللي زيك -بتحرضهم علي مصريين زيهم -دول مش اسرائيل​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجهولون يشعلون النار بمقر الحرية والعدالة بالزقازيق.. واحتراق 5 سيارات بالشارع
*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مراسل قناة اون تى فى: اصابات بالعشرات بالرأس والعين بشارع المرغنى واستمرار تراشق الحجارة بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الرئيس مرسى
*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في: سماع أصوات خرطوش بكثافة​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سماع دوي إطلاق نار بالقرب من الاتحادية


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: الآلاف من معارضي مرسي يتجمعون بالشوارع المحيطة بالاتحادية للانطلاق في مسيرات نحو القصر​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*محتاجين دكاتره في الكنيسه الإنجيلية ١٨ ش كليوباترا عامله مستشفي ميداني شير لو سمحتم*



*انا هتصل باصحابى لو حد عارف حد ينزل *


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مصادر للعربية: جبهة الانقاذ ترفض أي تفاوض وتصر على إلغاء الاعلان الدستوري​


----------



## Critic (5 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> مصادر للعربية: جبهة الانقاذ ترفض أي تفاوض وتصر على إلغاء الاعلان الدستوري​


تصر على الغاء الاعلان , كنت فاكرهم هيقولوا اسقاط النظام المتخلف
اما جبهة جبانة وضعيفة !


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعلان دستورى ايه يا متخلفين بعد اللى شوفناه من الميلشيات والقرف الراجل الزبالة دا لازم يترمى فى مزبلة التاريخ هو وجماعته الوسخة 
*


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

نواره نجم ........... الرئيس مختل عقليا
فى قناه أوتى فى


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

خبير عسكرى : اذا استمر الوضع بهذا الشكل سوف يتحرك الجيش بدون اوامر الرئيس لان حماية ابناء الوطن من مسئوليات القوات المسلحة​الفجر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنها معركة سقيفة أخرى ........*


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

نواره نجم... بيطلقوا علينا خرطوش ورصاص حى ومطاطى علينا واحنا مفيش فى ايدينا حاجه...


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل – مارسل أون تي في: سيارات الإسعاف لا تستطيع الدخول إلي منطقة الإشتباكات​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*بيضربوا الستات ...  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أصيب أحد المؤيدين للرئيس مرسى، أمام قصر الاتحادية، بطلق نارى فى البطن، بعد هجوم عدد من المجهولين على المؤيدين للرئيس بالأسلحة النارية والخرطوش.*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شباب الوفد: فض إعتصام الإتحادية بالقوة بداية لموجة من العنف غير المبرر ​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني: نُحمل مرسي وحكومته مسؤولية ما يحدث من عنف الآن​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عدد الوفيات حتى الان 3 حالات واكثر من 23 اصابة خطيرة فى الرأس والعين وتهتك فى الجمجمة ولم يتم نقلهم الى اى مستشفى وتم احتجازهم من قبل الاخوان فى مكان مجهول*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد د.محمد سلطان رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن سيارات الإسعاف نقلت حتى الآن 11 مصاباً بالاشتباكات الدائرة حالياً أمام قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:مترو محطة السادات يشهد اقبالا كبيرا من المتظاهرين للمشاركة بمسيرات قصر​#*الاتحادية*​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنباء مؤكدة عن توجه أعداد كبيرة إلى ميدان التحرير من القوى الاسلامية والوطنية المؤيدة للرئيس مرسي الان*


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*علاء الأسوانى
أنتهت شرعيه مرسى اليوم
من رئيس منتخب الى ديكتاتور
يرسل بلطجيه لقمع معارضيه
موقعه الجمل أسقطت مبارك
وأعتداءات اليوم تسقط مرسى*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - وزارة الداخلية: الأمن يحاول إقامة كردون أمني بين المتظاهرين أمام قصر الإتحادية​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

هما الاتنين أول الشهدا: الفاشية مابتفرقش بين ولد وبنت أو مسلم ومسيحي
الشهيدة " ميرنا عماد " أول شهيدة و: اول شهيد محمد عاصم


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*هل هذه تصرفات شخص عاقل ؟؟
هل تم الكشف على قواه العقليه قبل تعيينه رئيساً مسؤوولاً عن شعب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

قطع أذن أحد المتظاهرين أمام الإتحادية​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو حمزاوى: شرعية الرئيس تسقط الآن وعنف الإخوان يوجه للمعتصمين أمام الاتحادية، يتحمل الرئيس المسئولية السياسية والجنائية بالكامل*


----------



## V mary (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عرفتوا دل وقتي مين اللي قتل المتظاهرين 
وموقعة الجمل 
تحمل توقيع مين​*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: البرادعي: نحن مستمرين لتحسين مسار الثورة التي أجهضت​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنباء مؤكدة عن توجه أعداد كبيرة إلى ميدان التحرير من القوى الاسلامية والوطنية المؤيدة للرئيس مرسي الان*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

حازم منير: كيف نضمن نزاهة الإستفتاء على الدستور ؟​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الكنيسة الإنجيلية 
بمصر الجديدة ١٨ شارع كليوباترا
 فاتحة مستشفي ميداني
 لو حد محتاج إسعاف "​*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عمرو حمزاوي لن نتنازل عن الديموقراطية في مصر​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: البرادعي: أطالب الرئيس مرسي بالظهور اليوم للحديث وفتح باب للحوار​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الأخوان بيضربوا ... والكنئس بتداوى الجرحى


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أحد مؤيدي قرارات الرئيس يهتف: ووااسلاماه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

_*"الداخلية": القوات تشكل كردوناً للفصل بين الطرفين أمام الاتحادية*_


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

البرادعى 
صباحى
امهلتوه 48 ساعه ليجيش المليشيات لقتلنا ؟! 
التاريخ لن يرحمكم


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*هما الاسلاميين زى البغال مبيجوش غير بالضرب الجامد 
لما فتحنا عليهم الرشاشات فى امبابه جريوا زى الخرفان 
وراحوا ولعوا فى الكنيسة الى محدش واقف عندها 
هكذا يكون التعامل مع خرفان الاسلاميين 
*​


----------



## +febronia+ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* علاء الأسواني: موقعة الجمل أسقطت مبارك.. واعتداءات اليوم سوف تسقط مرسي ...
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الحرية والعدالة" يؤكد استشهاد أحد أعضائه فى الاشتباكات أمام الاتحادية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد حزب الحرية والعدالة، وفاة أحد أعضائه، فى الاشتباكات الدائرة فى محيط قصر الاتحادية، الآن.*


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*


لكل طاغيه هاويه*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

البرادعي يحمل الرئيس مرسي المسؤولية الكاملة عن العنف في مصر​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

اصابه الناشط "ضياء سمير" منسق حركة ٦ ابريل وعضو فى حزب الدستور بطلق خرطوش فى عينه اليمنى .


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: عمرو موسي: تحية لشهيدة اشتباكات اليوم​


----------



## Critic (5 ديسمبر 2012)

البرادعى انتهى سياسيا !
الناس بتموت وده يقولك فتح باب الحوار !
انت عبيط أبرادعى !!


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني: سنعمل بكل الوسائل المشروعة لإسقاط مشروع الدستور ​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*سقوط أول ضحايا الإشتباكات الآن أمام الإتحادية ، "كرم جرجيوس" فى ذمة الله .
 ثالث حالة وفاة*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني: ندعو الرئيس لمراجعة نفسه وحكومته وجماعته​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*دستور ايه وزفت ايه المصريين بيتقتلوا 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتشرت منذ قليل تشكيلات من قوات الأمن المركزى فى محاولة للفصل بين مؤيدين ومعارضين الرئيس محمد مرسى أمام قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسلة العربية: الداخلية المصرية تناشد الطرفين بوقف الاشتباكات​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة الألتراس إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية، قادمة من روكسى، حاملين الأعلام ومرددين الهتافات للانضمام إلى معارضى الإعلان الدستورى.*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الثوار : الوهابية بيقتلونا وهم بيهتفوا واسلاماه !! ويضربونا بالقنابل والرصاص وبيهتفوا حى على الجهاد !!*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل | أحد حضور المؤتمر يقاطع عمرو موسى ويتهمه بأنه أحد فلول نظام السابق​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

وائل الإبراشي :تم قطع أذن فضال سيد أحمد.. أحد المعتصمين في الإتحادية..


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني: الدم عند قصر الإتحادية يقفد الرئيس شرعيته​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت منذ قليل مسيرة الألتراس إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية، قادمة من روكسى، حاملين الأعلام ومرددين الهتافات للانضمام إلى معارضى الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

حمدين صباحي: سفك الدم امام قصر الرئاسة يعني فقدان مرسي لشرعيته​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عــــــــــــــــاجــل::::::
لكل الى فى محيط الاتحادية ولكل مصابى الاحداث الكنيسة المصرية بكل طوائفها وكل امكانتها تساند الشعب والمصابين من كلا الطرفين واليكم المستشفيات الميدانية المقدمة اليكم

فى عيادة كنيسة مارمرقس كليوباترا ممكن اى مصاب يروح وهتلاقو دكاترة العيادة فى العمارة اللى جنب مستشفى كليوباترا
وكمان فى عيادة مدرسة الدليفراند فى تقاطع شارع بيروت مع دمشق
...


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*انضم عدد من سكان منطقة مصر الجديدة لصفوف معارضى الرئيس *


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:مسيرة ​#*للاخوان* تنطلق من محطة مترو سراى القبة فى طريقها ​#*للاتحادية*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اقتحم، منذ قليل، العشرات من المتظاهرين، والمعارضين لقرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، مقر وحدة المساكن التعاونية لحزب الحرية العدالة، بالزقازيق بالشرقية.*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني: الملايين التي توجهت الي الإتحادية أمس لا تتبع أحزاباً​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: أبو الغار: سنقف معًا جميعًا لإسقاط فاشية مرسي​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

حمدين صباحي : الجبهة ستناضل تحت قيادة البرادعي لاسترداد حق الشعب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*المولتوف تسبب فى حرق أحد المحال التجارية، وعدد من السيارات المتوقفة بالشوارع الجانبية بمحيط الاتحادية.*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني: نتهم جماعة الإخوان بإستخدام ميليشيات لفرض حكمها​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني: وصلتنا أخبار بسقوط قتيلين في الإشتباكات​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

المعارضة المصرية مستعدة للحوار شرط الغاء الاعلان الدستوري والاستفتاء​العربية​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> سى بى سى:مسيرة ​
> 
> #*للاخوان*تنطلق من محطة مترو سراى القبة فى طريقها ​​
> #*للاتحادية*​


المسيره دى من 3 ساعات طلعوا عدد مهول من المترو-- بالاحزام و السنج و المطاوى و بيرددو" الله و اكبر" و قتلو واحد من المعارضين امام اعين الناس و السيارات و رموه تحت الكبرى كانه كيس زباله-- و اشتباكات و ضرب و عدو من فوق العربيات - عدوا كلهم و معرفوش يوقفوهم


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني: إذا كانت هناك مبادرة جادة يجب أن تكون من رئيس الجمهورية​


----------



## jajageorge (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* الصحة: ارتفاع عدد المصابين بالاتحادية لـ13.. ولم نبلغ بوقوع وفيات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*ميرنا عماد اول شهيدة فى مسيرة اليوم 



​*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني: الجبهة في حالة إنعقاد دائم ونبحث كل الوسائل السلمية مع الموقف​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شاب رجاله اتربطت في حبل عربية مطافي، سواق العربية مرضيش يقف، الشاب اتسحل بطول طريق روكسي..مشهد لا يصدق!!


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الاتحادية|| المستشفى الميدانى فى حاجه الى: شاش, قطن, بلاستر, مقص, بيتادين, ديتول, إبر جراحة, خيوط جراحه، بنج ومواد اعاشة وبطاطين​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

حمدين صباحى الآن:

مرسى يفقد اخلاقيا اى شرعية لقيادة هذا البلد
الدم الذى يسيل الآن فى الاتحادية .. الرئيس يتخلى عن مسئوليته .. الرئيس متهم فى دم الشهداء


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"اليوم السابع"  :تم نقل المصابين إلى مستشفيات هليوبوليس ومنشية البكرى، فى حين شهد ميدان التحرير وقوع 5 إصابات خلال اليوم.*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

المعارضة المصرية ستلجأ لكافة الوسائل بما فيها الاضراب العام حتى اسقاط اعلان مرسي​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

المستشفى الميداني بالكنيسةالإنجيليةمصرالجديدةشارع كليوباترابجوار مارمرقص برجاءإحضارمطهرات،بلاستشاش،خيط جراحةسبراي مضادحيوي،بيتادين​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*المحلة : بدا تجمع المتظاهرين بميدان الشون، وغضب شديد من المتظاهرين ضدد الاخوان واشتباكات الاتحادية*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مش فاهمه انا  يعنى موسى والبرادعى وحمدين مقضينها مؤتمرات وبيانات واستنكارات وسايبين الشباب بتتقتل فى الشوارع !!!!!!!!
خلاص حوار ايه ما فات الاوان والدم هو اللى بيتكلم دلوقتى ..افهموا بقى *


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*بثينه كامل ...بأمر أخواني النت ح يقطع النهاردة بالليل .. من مصدر بـ تي أي داتا."..*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أهالي سراي القبة يعترضون مسيرات «الإخوان».. و«الداخلية» تدعو لـ«السلمية»​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*

عاجل اول صورة للشهيدة ميرنا عماد فى مسيرة اليوم امام الاتحادية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصول قوات الشرطه الان لشارع الخليفه المأمون
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأ ظهور الأمن المركزى ...... أخيرا صحيوا من النوم ...*


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*كرم جرجيوس .*.. الشهيد التالت على ارض الاتحاديه... دمك رخيص يا مصرى...


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *بثينه كامل ...بأمر أخواني النت ح يقطع النهاردة بالليل .. من مصدر بـ تي أي داتا."..*


 ولينك؟؟؟
هههههههههه


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​أمير سالم: ​#*الإخوان* مدربون ويتحركون أمام الاتحادية كالميليشيات​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

تعزيزات من الأمن المركزي لفض الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي مرسي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاشتباكات تمتد لشارع الكربه بمصر الجديده​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الشهيد محمد عاصم 



*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الأسواني: انتهت شرعية ​*مرسي*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: سيف عبد الفتاح مستشار الرئيس يعلن استقالته من هيئة المستشارين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصول مسيرة الألتراس إلى "الاتحادية" للانضمام إلى المعارضين للرئيس

الأربعاء، 5 ديسمبر 2012 - 19:27

*
*




مسيرة الألتراس​*​*محمد حجاج وكريم صبحى وهانى الحوتى



وصلت منذ قليل   مسيرة الألتراس إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية، قادمة من روكسى، حاملين الأعلام   ومرددين الهتافات للانضمام إلى معارضى الإعلان الدستورى وقرارات الرئيس   مرسى.

يأتى ذلك تزامنا مع ازدياد حدة الاشتباكات بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الإعلان   الدستورى، والذين تبادلوا إلقاء المولوتوف والزجاجات الفارغة على بعضهم   البعض، ما تسبب فى حرق أحد المحال التجارية، وعدد من السيارات المتوقفة   بالشوارع الجانبية بمحيط الاتحادية.






*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: أيمن الصياد مستشار الرئيس يعلن استقالته من هيئة المستشارين​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*سيف عبدالفتاح على الجزيرة مباشرة يبكي ويعلن استقالته من هيئة مستشاري مرسي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*
 



*​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

كنيسة البازيليك عملت مستشفى ميدانى تقدروا تودوا عليه مصابين ، مكانها روكسى - اخر شارع الاهرام


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عــــــــــــاجل ... الجزيرة مباشر مصر: سيف الدين عبد الفتاح يعلن استقالته من هيئة مستشاري الرئاسة​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:اعلان حالة الطوارىء بمستشفى الجنزورى التخصصى بشارع طومان باى..والاصابات بينها اصابات بخرطوش​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

ضرب عنيف بالأيدي وإشتباكات بمحيط قصر الإتحادية​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

بثينه كامل ...بأمر أخواني النت ح يقطع النهاردة بالليل .. من مصدر بـ تي أي داتا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل - تم تكسير أتوبيسات الأخوان بالكامل فى محيط قصر الاتحادية*
​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى: تحطم عدد من السيارات بشارع طومان باى المؤدى لقصر ​*الاتحادية*...وتشكيل لجان شعبية من سكان المنطقة​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

إستقالات في الهيئة الإستشارية للرئيس تضم أيمن الصياد وسيف عبد الفتاح​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

المستفز بئا ان وسط كل هذا الاشتباكات هتلاقى المبيضين شغالين تبييض  سور الاتحاديه و تقريبا نظفو و شالوا كل الى تم كتابته الامس من شعارات و رجع نظيف !


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل| مستشار الرئيس المصري سيف عبدالفتاح يعلن استقالته باكياً على الهواء مباشرة

 سيف عبد الفتاح لم اعد اتحمل هذه النخبه المحنطه ولا الجماعه ضيقه الافق*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*شوفو السفاله بقي 

العريان: أدعو جميع المصريين للخروج لحماية الشرعية المنتخبة.

    المصدر : الجزيرة  * ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*بثينه كامل: النت حيقطع النهاردة بالليل بأمر أخواني .. من مصدر بـ "تي أي داتا".
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

اول رد من الامم المتحدة بعد الاحداث فى مصر
*2012-12-05 20:00:22*​





أكدت الأمم المتحدة، اليوم الأربعاء، أهمية الحوار بين جميع  الأطراف في مصر للخروج من الأزمة الحالية التي تشهدها البلاد بشأن الإعلان  الدستوري الذي أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي مؤخرًا.

وقال المتحدث الرسمي باسم الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة مارتن  نسيركي، اليوم الأربعاء، "إن النقطة المهمة هنا هي أن مصر تمر حاليا  بمرحلة انتقالية، وأي اختلافات ينبغي معالجتها عبر الحوار".

وشددالمسئول الدولي في المؤتمر الصحفي اليومي علي "أن المظاهرات التي تشهدها مصر في الوقت الحالي يجب أن تكون سلمية".





​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الآن نعلن خبر "استقالاتنا" الذي أخفيناه أسبوعا كاملا بهدف البحث عن حل بلا جدوى.. عن مستقلي الهيئة الاستشارية أتحدث​ايمن الصياد على حسابة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

ميرنا ماماتتش و كتبت على تويتر و نفت الاشاعة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر | اصابة الناشط السياسى احمد دومه بطعن سكين فى وجه #ENN

 مراسلنا : ديفيد عبد النور
*




​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عــاجل الجزيرة مباشر مصر| زكريا عبدالعزيز : أطالب الرئيس بتجميد الإعلان الدستوري وتأجيل الاستفتاء لمدة اسبوع​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اصابة الناشط السياسى احمد دومه بطعن سكين فى وجه *


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مجدي عبد الحميد: نحن أمام قوى فاشية لا تعرف الحوار​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجزيرة مباشر مصر| زكريا عبدالعزيز : أطالب الرئيس بتجميد الإعلان الدستوري وتأجيل الاستفتاء لمدة اسبوع*



*يا حنين !!!*
*اسقاط النظام المطلوب دلوقتي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أجل جدأ ألان : الإخوان يمسحون جرافيتي رسم أمس للشهيد جابر صلاح "جيكا" علي سور قصر الإتحادية
*




​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:حالة من الكر والفر بميدان ​#*روكسى* بين مؤيد الرئيس ومتظاهرى قصر ​#*الاتحادية*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عمرو الليثي يعلن استقالته من هيئة مستشاري الرئيس علي الهواء في قناة دريم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*6 إبريل تنظم مسيرة للتنديد بالاعتداء على متظاهرى الاتحادية

أصدرت حركة شباب 6 إبريل، بالإسكندرية، بيانا استنكرت فيه ما قامت به جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومن انضم إليهم من السلفيين أو الجماعات الإسلامية، فيما يعرف بتيار الإسلام السياسى،*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:سماع دوى اطلاق نار بميدان ​#*روكسى*..والمتظاهرون يتبادلون الرشق بالحجارة​​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - مراسل أون تي في: نطاق الإشتباكات واسع للغاية في محيط الإتحادية​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*برجاء نشر هذه الرسالة للأهمية
 سنصلي جميعا و في آن واحد المزمور ١٠٩ من مزامير داود النبي يوم الأربعاء ٥/١٢/٢٠١٢ الساعة ٩ مساء
 ونطلب طلبة موحدة من فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح أن يرحمنا
 الرب قادر علي كل شئ
 انشرها*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:توافد سيارات الاسعاف على ميدان ​*روكسى* عقب وقوع اشتباكات بين مؤيدى الرئيس ومتظاهرى قصر ​*الاتحادية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مستشار الرئيس أيمن الصياد بعد استقالته: نحاول إنقاذ الوضع منذ اسبوع انا وسيف عبد الفتاح وعمرو الليثي ومحمد سيف الدولة والرئيس لا يستمع لأي من مقترحاتنا ولا يوجد أي شفافية أو مصداقية ولا نعلم من الذي يدير البلاد. أجّلنا اعلان استقالاتنا لمدة اسبوع كامل دون اي جدوى.*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الأمم المتحدة تؤكد أهمية الحوار وسلمية المظاهرات في مصر​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أصيب العشرات بجروح قطعية بالرأس خلال الاشتباكات الدائرة الآن بين مؤيدي  ومعارضي الرئيس محمد مرسي بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، وترددت أنباء عن وفاة أربعة  أشخاص من الطرفين جراء الاشتباكات.      ويشهد الميدان حالات كر وفر بين الطرفين وإطلاق للنيران والخرطوش وإلقاء  زجاجات المولوتوف والحجارة.      وأشعل مجهولون النيران وسط المتظاهرين، وتم تكسير عدد من السيارات  بالطريق.      ولم تستطع أربع سيارات إطفاء العبور من بين المتظاهرين بعد أن ترددت أنباء  عن احتراق مبنى سكني بالكامل، وأغلقت محطات الوقود الموجودة بالميدان.

    المصدر : الوطن* ​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الحكومة تقرر اعتبار 15 ديسمبر عطلة رسمية بسبب إجراءات الاستفتاء على ​*الدستور*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2ouhHyATwF0#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*محمد كالوشا عضو 6 ابريل من مجموعة المعادي مصاب الان بطلقتين فى الصدر و البطن بمستشفي منشية البكرى الان و معه ثلاث مصابين اخرين*


----------



## V mary (5 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> الحكومة تقرر اعتبار 15 ديسمبر عطلة رسمية بسبب إجراءات الاستفتاء على ​*الدستور*​



هي الناس دي معانا هنا ولا دي حكومة دولة تانية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مقر الحرية والعدالة بالزقازيق
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مين بكينام دي ؟؟؟؟؟


*مرسي يستقبل باكينام الشرقاوي لبحث المشهد السياسى الراهن*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مستشفى ميداني الان في بنزينة الخليفة المأمون
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*صوره لضرب قنابل غاز مسيله للدموع من قبل الاخوان منذ ساعات #ENN

 تصوير مراسلنا : محمود عبده
*




​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:وصول ألتراس أهلاوى إلى ميدان ​*روكسى* الآن..والهتاف "الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام"​​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*البازيليك كمان عملت مستشفى ميدانى تقدروا تودوا عليه المصابين، مكانها روكسى - اخر شارع الاهرام

آه والمصحف الإخوان " المسلمين" بيقتلوا الشعب والكنائس بتداوي الجرحى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مين بكينام دي ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> *مرسي يستقبل باكينام الشرقاوي لبحث المشهد السياسى الراهن*
> ...



*من مساعدينه *


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* برجاء العلم ان ما ينشر بخصوص أن شركة تي اي داتا سوف تقطع خدمة الانترنت غير صحيح واننا لم ولن نقطع خدمة الانترنت ,, 

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*سيذكر التاريخ ان اعظم انجازات مبارك هى حبس هؤلاء الخرفان طوال 30 سنة*
​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

محتج من أمام الاتحادية: بكيت لما ضربونا وكبروا وقالوا وااسلاماه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*سكينة فؤاد مستشارة الرئيس تعلن عن أستقالتها من الهيئة الاستشارية للرئاسة.

    المصدر القاهرة اليوم   
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*التيار الشعبى يتهم أنصار الرئيس بقطع أذن أحد أعضائه أمام "الاتحادية"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو الليثي يعلن استقالته من الهيئة الاستشارية للرئاسة 









                     عمرو الليثي* * 
أعلن الإعلامي عمرو الليثي مستشر رئيس الجمهورية  استقالته من  الهيئة الاستشارية للرئاسة، وكتب على صفحته الشخصية على  "تويتر": "أعلن  اليوم أنني قد تقدمت باستقالتي من الهيئة الاستشارية  للرئيس منذ أكثر من  أسبوع اعتراضا على الإعلان الدستوري وأنني لم استشر في  تلك القرارات". 



الوطن*​


----------



## Senamor (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*ميرنا عماد تنفي خبر مقتلها*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: متظاهرون يعطلون حركة القطارات في المحلة إحتجاجًا علي أحداث قصر الاتحادية​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مراسل العربية : أعداد المعارضين لقررات الرئيس تفوق المؤيدين بشكل واضح*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*برده  يا جماعة للمصابين مركز مارمرقس الطبى التابع لكنيسة مارمرقس الارثوذكسية  فى *شارع كليوباترا بعد الكنيسة علطول مفتوح شير فى الخير*
​


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

اصابه احمد دومة بسكين فى الوجه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تحركوا قبل حرق مصر
 على مدى ثمانين عاما لم تقدم جماعة الاخوان المسلمين لمصر وللعالم سوى  الإرهاب والقتل والاغتيالات والتفجيرات والحرائق والعمل السرى العنيف. على  مدى ثمانين عاما لا توجد نقطة مضيئة واحدة فى تاريخ هذه الجماعة الإرهابية  الفاشية. بعد كل هذه السنيين جاءتهم الفرصة فى غفلة من الزمن للسيطرة  الكاملة على مصر أو حرقها. الاخوان مثل كل الطغاة يتبعون سياسة الارض  المحروقة ولن يتركوا مصر إلا بعد تخريبها وحرقها، هم جماعة عميلة وخائنة،  على المصريين أن يتحركوا بسرعة ويسقطوا الاخوان ويحاكموهم ويطاردوهم قبل أن  تحترق مصر بكاملها.الآن وليس غدا، كل ساعة تأخير هى ضد مصر وأمنها  واستقرارها.
 لا معنى للكلام عن الدستور ........إسقاط الاخوان هو المطلوب وعاجل*

*مجدي خليل 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل جداً - وكالات أنباء: الاشتباكات بدأت عقب اجتماع تم بين الرئيس مرسي و العديد من القياديين بالجماعة .. نائب الرئيس محمود مكى هدد بالأحداث عندما قال في المؤتمر الصحفي منذ قليل "هيحشدوا 10 هنحشد قصادهم 100" .. شهيدين و عشرين مصاباً نتائج أولية للاشتباكات أمام قصر الاتحاد*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *ميرنا عماد تنفي خبر مقتلها*


 كتبنا الخبر ده يا حج من شوية 
شكراا


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*Senamor وانت مال اللى جابتك يا اخوانجى يا انجس خلق الله على الارض 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصطفى  النجار: حملنا أكفاننا على أيدينا لنسقط نظام مبارك واستبداده ولم نخش إلا  الله نقسم بالله لن يرهبنا شئ ولن نخضع راجعو حساباتكم قبل الزوال*
​


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *ميرنا عماد تنفي خبر مقتلها*


ياريت تكون هى دى المقصودة


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

اللي حيقول الكل مسئول عن العنف يبقى بيستهبل ماكانش فيه أي عنف لغاية ما الإخوان نزلوا يقتلو! استقيموا يرحمكم الله.​


----------



## چاكس (5 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> مين بكينام دي ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> *مرسي يستقبل باكينام الشرقاوي لبحث المشهد السياسى الراهن*
> ...



مراته التانية


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجدد الاشتباكات فى محيط "الاتحادية".. وسقوط عشرات المصابين 

تجددت الاشتباكات بين المؤيدين والمعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسى، فى محيط قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى، خاصة شارع الخليفة المأمون وسمع دوى طلقات نارية.*


----------



## DODY2010 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> عــاجل الجزيرة مباشر مصر| زكريا عبدالعزيز : أطالب الرئيس بتجميد الإعلان الدستوري وتأجيل الاستفتاء لمدة اسبوع​


* دستور ايه حرام عليكم 
يسقط القاتل الارهابي خريج السجون 
يسقط النظام يسقط الخرفان يسقط الاستبن*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JyOZke1ERFA[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*نقلا عن إبراهيم عيسى على تويتر : وفاه الناشط السياسي طه مجدي الشهير تيتو مجدي منسق الاشتراكيين الثوريين امام قصر الاتحادية الان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاد العشرات من معارضى الرئيس محمد مرسى مجدداً إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى، بعد ساعات من سيطرة جماعة الإخوان على محيط القصر وطرد المعتصمين، وذلك بالتزامن مع عودة قوات الأمن أمام بوابة 3 و4.

 وردد المتظاهرون الرافضون لقرارات الرئيس مرسى هتافات ضد الرئيس والإعلان الدستورى وجماعة الإخوان.*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *Senamor وانت مال اللى جابتك يا اخوانجى يا انجس خلق الله على الارض *


 يا عم الحج بلاش شتيمة روق
والافضل قولة لو هواخوانى جالك تكليف ولا لاء ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* اول صورة للشهيد كرم جرجيوس أمام قصر الإتحادية*​ 



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*من متظاهر بالإتحادية: فى ناس محبوسه واعرفهم شخصيا محبوسين فى عماره37 شارع الخليفه المأمون وهما مصابين بخرطوش ومعاهم واحد بيموت اكرام عبد العزيز*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

«الأسواني»: انتهت شرعية مرسي بعد إرساله بلطجية لقمع المتظاهرين​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مقتل متظاهر الان علي يد ملشيات اخوان بسنجة قطع في رأس

وعدد 3 قتلى بجوار محيط قصر القبة نتيجة اطلاق نار من ملثم على مسيرة هناك*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أصدرت حركة " مستقلون من أجل البناء " بياناً منذ لحظات قليلة أعلنت فيه أنهم سنحملون السلاح في وجه أي إرهابييعتدي علي الثوار ..*
 *جاء البيان نصاً :*
 *" بعد الإعتداء الغاشم الذي حدث اليوم في محيط قصر الإتحاديه علي المعتصمين العزل قررنا نحن حركة "مستقلون من أجل البناء" حمل السلاح في وجه أي إرهابي يعتدي علي الثوار ..*
 *لقد  إحتفظنا بسلميتنا أمس وكانت أسوار قصر الإتحاديه أمامنا فارغه ولا يوجد  عليها أي نوع من أنواع التأمين وكنا نستطيع أن ندخل إلي القصر ولكننا لسنا  بلطجيه أو إرهابيين ، ونحيي موقف رجال الشرطه اللذين رفضوا الإعتداء علينا بالأمس .*
 *إتفقنا اليوم علي الأتي :*
 *سنحمل السلاح في وجه أي كائن يحاول الإعتداء علي شباب الثوره ولن نرحم أحد فنحن رجال لانساء ولا خراف ولا يحركنا أحد .*
 *مطلبنا الوحيد إعتقال مرسي  فوراً ومحاكمته بتهمة الخيانه العظمي والتفريق بين المجتمع وخلق العداءات  بين الأجيال القادمه .. مستمرون في الميادين حتي أخر قطرة من دمائنا " .
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*



             فى الوقت الذى تزايد فيه سقوط شهداء على يد ميليشيات الاخوان امام قصر  الاتحادية لحماية الشرعية المزعومة للرئيس، يلتزم الرئيس الصمت وكأنه فى  واد أخر، وحاكما لبلد أخرى.                             واكتفى الرئيس بالاجتماع مع مستشارته لشئون السياسية باكينام الشرقاوى،  حسب ما اوردته وكالة انباء الشرق الوسط عقب تكليفه لوزير داخليته بقمع  المتظاهرين وحماية ميليشيات الجماعة.                             ويبدو من المشهد ان الرئيس ينتظر تعليمات مكتب الارشاد واوامر خيرت  الشاطر.




​**
​*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: الصحة: ارتفاع أعداد المصابين إلى 63 في اشتباكات الاتحادية ولا وفيات​ده المصرى اليوم​


----------



## DODY2010 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *شوفو السفاله بقي
> 
> العريان: أدعو جميع المصريين للخروج لحماية الشرعية المنتخبة.
> 
> المصدر : الجزيرة  * ​


*العريان كلب المرشد
 عريان دنيا وآخرة بإذن الله
انت عارف كنت تستاهل حبيب العادلي يظبطك

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*

* *فؤاد الجرنوسي* 



*قال الكاتب والروائي علاء  الأسواني، الخميس، إن شرعية الرئيس محمد مرسي، انتهت، بعد قمعه لمعارضيه،  وأكد أن المستشار أحمد مكي، وزير العدل، والمستشار محمود مكي، نائب الرئيس،  والمستشار حسام الغرياني، رئيس الجمعية التأسيسية، ورئيس المجلس الأعلى  للقضاء الأسبق، فشلوا في اختبار السلطة.*
*وأكد «الأسواني» في تدوينة على حسابه بموقع التدوينات القصيرة تويتر، أن «شرعية مرسي انتهت، لأنه تحول من رئيس منتخب إلى ديكتاتور يرسل بلطجية لقمع معارضيه».*
*وأشار إلى أن «موقعة الجمل أسقطت الرئيس السابق حسني مبارك، وأن اعتداءات الأربعاء ستسقط مرسي».*
*وأضاف في تدوينة أخرى، أن  «السلطة امتحان لكل صاحب رأي، وأن أحمد ومحمود مكي و(الغرياني) فشلوا في  اختبار السلطة»، وأوضح «الأسواني» أنهم «تحولوا من مدافعين عن استقلال  القضاء إلى ما نراه الأن.. يا خسارة».*
*كانت اشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس محمد مرسي دارت قرب قصر الاتحادية، ومازالت مستمرة، وأسفرت عن وقوع العديد من الإصابات.*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*سجل يا تاريخ ....... الاسلاميون يذبحون المصريين وتمتنع المستشفيات عن استقبال الجرحى، فتفتح الكنائس أبوابها لعلاج الجرحى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اخبار_مصر | عاجل - أنباء عن إشتعال النيران في فودافون المتواجد في أول شارع المرغني*
​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:معتصمو ​#*الاتحادية* يحملون نقيب شرطة مصاب خلال ميدان ​#*روكسى* لمستشفى هليوبوليس لاسعافه​​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2012)

احمد دومه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*منور يا مون 
يا رب ما تعودها دي ايام *​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

نبيل الحلفاوى / بعيدا عن (الغلوشة)..أكرر ماقلته..الطرف الذى يتوجه إلى حيث يتظاهر أو يعتصم الطرف الآخر هو المسئول عن العنف والدماء.​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

تجدد الاشتباكات في محيط «الاتحادية» والشرطة تقبض على عشرات المعارضين​


----------



## چاكس (5 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سجل يا تاريخ ....... الاسلاميون يذبحون المصريين وتمتنع المستشفيات عن استقبال الجرحى، فتفتح الكنائس أبوابها لعلاج الجرحى*


*
بجد بجد ... اتمنى الان ان اكون مسيحيا .. لا سماحة تضاهى سماحة المسيح
قمه الانسانية فى احلك و اصعب الاوقات ... ما هذا الكمال *


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

بدر: سيسأل مرسي وجماعته أمام الله عما يحدث​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

رويترز: شيخ الازهر يدعو المصريين الى الهدوء والحوار بعد احداث اليوم​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى: سيف عبدالفتاح مستشار ​#*الرئيس* عقب الاستقالة:الإخوان جماعة ضيقة الأفق والنخب محنطة​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2012)

لواء سابق مع ريم ماجد : أنقذنا شاهنده مقلد ونجلاء بدير ونور الهدى زكى اليوم من موت محقق على يد الإسلاميين أمام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيل للمجمعات الأستهلاكية " تغلق ستة فروع في محيط "الاتحادية *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*​


----------



## DODY2010 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> ميرنا ماماتتش و كتبت على تويتر و نفت الاشاعة​



*نشكر ربنا خبر جميل *


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2012)

إحتياج كبير لمستشفيات ميدانية،الإسعاف لا يستطيع التوغل والمصابين يتوفون من النزيف


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو سلامة، أحد شباب الإخوان المسلمين البارزين بمحافظة الشرقية، إنه تلقى رسالة من قيادات الجماعة مفادها: "جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تعلن النفير العام في صفوفها والتكليفات تصل للمحافظات بالنزول وحماية الشرعية المنتخبة حتى الشهادة في سبيل الله، حتى وإن كانت ضد أجهزة الدولة".*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - مراسل أون تي في: ميدان روكسي الأشد سخونة في الإشتباكات​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*استغاثه من مصطفى الجندى من روكسى الان على الاون تى فى يقول هناك ضرب رصاص حى وتواطؤ من الشرطه مع الاخوان وهناك حوالى 3 قتلى ..*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## DODY2010 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

احترامى الشديد لحضرتك ولمصريتك ووطنيتك


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

«ساويرس» يبيع «أون تي في» لرجل أعمال فرنسي من أصل تونسي​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جاري تكسير مقر الاخوان بالاسماعيليه


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهد عيان: شاهدنا الإخوان ينزلون من الأتوبيسات يحملون سلاح أبيض​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2012)

متظاهروا المحلة يشعلون النيران فى الاطارات على قضبان السكة الحديد اعتراضاً على احداث الاتحادية


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مصطفى الجندي: لدينا قتلى بالرصاص الحي​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الاشتباكات تمتد إلى «الخليفة المأمون» وتحطيم سيارات وواجهات محلات ومراكز بيع | الدستور الأصلي


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اصابة الناشط محمد علي بطلق ناري في القدم وهو الان في غرفة العمليات بمستشفي الدمرداش.... اللي معاه فلوس ياريت يروح علي هناك الناس بتجمع من بعضها*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهد عيان: الأمن المركزي يطلق قنابل غاز مع المنتمين للإخوان​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل العربية: استمرار الاشتباكات وبعنف بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2012)

ده صحفى


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

«العريان»: اشتباكات «الاتحادية» مناوشات بين حماة الشرعية والثورة المضادة​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شيخ الأزهر يدعو المصريين لضبط النفس واللجوء إلى الحوار السلمي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللى طالبوااا بمحاكمة مبارك علشان ممنعش قتل المتظاهرين 
رأيهم ايه بقى فى اللى نزل ميليشياته لقتلهم وتصفيتهم بدم بارد؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* استغاثة عاجلة من الاسكندرية :
 كارثة حقيقية الآن:

 جماعة الاخوان ترسل ميليشياتها لقتل ثوار الاسكندرية بسيدى جابر الآن  وثوار الاسكندرية يستغيثون الآن بالاهالى للدعم والاغاثة بمحطة سيدى جابر  بالاسكندرية
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> «العريان»: اشتباكات «الاتحادية» مناوشات بين حماة الشرعية والثورة المضادة​



*شيطان :bomb:​*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الحرية والعدالة: تم القبض على 3 أشخاص يحملون خرطوش​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*              أحد شباب الإخوان بعد إزالة الخيام أنا واقف علي الغنيمة       *

  



[YOUTUBE]NakR01cEe7Y[/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*منصة "التحرير" تعلن استشهاد فتاة خلال اشتباكات "الاتحادية"*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الانقاذ ترفض أي تفاوض وتصر على إلغاء الاعلان الدستوري و الاستفتاء عليه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​
​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

العريان: من يستقوي بالخارج ومن يصرف الأموال للبلطجة وإشاعة الفوضى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*القبض على عضوين من "الإخوان" بحوزتهما طبنجة لقتل المتظاهرين بدمياط










                     صورة أرشيفية* * 
ألقى المتظاهرون، القبض على شابين من جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين،  وبحوزتها طبنجة، حاولا قتل المتظاهرين بها، أثناء  اندساسهما وسطهم، وكانت  حرب شوارع دارت بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس، وحاول  المتظاهرون اقتحام مقر حزب  الحرية والعدالة.* *


الوطن*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمدين صباحى: الرئيس متهم بدم الشهداء التى تسكب أمام "الاتحادية"*

*الأربعاء، 5 ديسمبر 2012 - 20:08*




حمدين صباحى​*كتب محمود رضا الزملى*



*قال حمدين  صباحى مؤسس التيار الشعبى المصرى، إن الدم المصرى البرئ الذى أريق أمام  أعين الرئيس الشرعى الذى يحنث بوعوده، أدى إلى انقسام بين أبناء الشعب  الواحد والدم الذى يسكب حالياً أمام الاتحادية، يؤكد أن الرئيس يتخلى عن  شرعيته، وأنه متهم بالمسئولية عن دم الشهداء، مضيفاً أن جبهة الإنقاذ هى  لكل من يرفض الآن الإعلان الدستورى المكبل والرافض للدستور المشوه ومصر  تحتاج إلى جبهة تناضل مع الشعب المصرى حتى استكمال أهداف الثورة. 

وأضاف صباحى خلال مؤتمر القوى الوطنية، الجبهة فى حالة انعقاد دائم، ومصر تحتاج الوحدة فى هذه المرحلة، ومنهجنا السلمية.
*
*



*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تشتعل النيران الآن فى مقر الاخوان المسلمين بالاسماعيلية *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*
*المصري اليوم : صورة من الاشتباكات في محيط قصر الاتحادية*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *برجاء نشر هذه الرسالة للأهمية
> سنصلي جميعا و في آن واحد المزمور ١٠٩ من مزامير داود النبي يوم الأربعاء ٥/١٢/٢٠١٢ الساعة ٩ مساء
> ونطلب طلبة موحدة من فادينا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح أن يرحمنا
> الرب قادر علي كل شئ
> انشرها*



*+++ يلا نصلى +++​*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | طارق الخولي: مطالبنا الآن هي إسقاط مرسي نفسه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل - الأمن المركزى يطلق قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع تجاه المتظاهرين #ENN

 مراسلنا : ديفيد عبد النور
 تصوير : مصطفى درويش
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشتباكات عنيفة جدا فى السويس .... بين الأخوان والمعارضين لمرسى*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

''كلينتون'' تدعو ​#*مرسي* إلى الحوار مع المعارضة ​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *+++ يلا نصلى +++​*




*[FONT=Times New Roman,Times]سفر المزامير**[FONT=Times New Roman,Times] [/FONT]*

*المزمور المائة و التاسع*


1 *لإمام المغنين.  				لداود. مزمور يا إله تسبيحي لا تسكت *
2 *لأنه قد انفتح علي  				فم الشرير وفم الغش. تكلموا معي بلسان كذب *
3 *بكلام بغض أحاطوا بي  				، وقاتلوني بلا سبب *
4 *بدل محبتي يخاصمونني  				. أما أنا فصلاة *
5 *وضعوا علي شرا بدل  				خير، وبغضا بدل حبي *
6 *فأقم أنت عليه شريرا  				، وليقف شيطان عن يمينه *
7 *إذا حوكم فليخرج  				مذنبا، وصلاته فلتكن خطية *
8 *لتكن أيامه قليلة،  				ووظيفته ليأخذها آخر *
9 *ليكن بنوه أيتاما  				وامرأته أرملة *
10 *ليته بنوه تيهانا  				ويستعطوا، ويلتمسوا خبزا من خربهم *
11 *ليصطد المرابي كل ما  				له، ولينهب الغرباء تعبه *
12 *لا يكن له باسط رحمة  				، ولا يكن مترأف على يتاماه *
13 *لتنقرض ذريته. في  				الجيل القادم ليمح اسمهم *
14 *ليذكر إثم آبائه لدى  				الرب، ولا تمح خطية أمه *
15 *لتكن أمام الرب  				دائما، وليقرض من الأرض ذكرهم *
16 *من أجل أنه لم يذكر  				أن يصنع رحمة، بل طرد إنسانا مسكينا وفقيرا والمنسحق القلب ليميته 				*
17 *وأحب اللعنة فأتته،  				ولم يسر بالبركة فتباعدت عنه *
18 *ولبس اللعنة مثل  				ثوبه، فدخلت كمياه في حشاه وكزيت في عظامه *
19 *لتكن له كثوب يتعطف  				به، وكمنطقة يتنطق بها دائما *
20 *هذه أجرة مبغضي من  				عند الرب، وأجرة المتكلمين شرا على نفسي *
21 *أما أنت يارب السيد  				فاصنع معي من أجل اسمك. لأن رحمتك طيبة نجني *
22 *فإني فقير ومسكين  				أنا، وقلبي مجروح في داخلي *
23 *كظل عند ميله ذهبت.  				انتفضت كجرادة *
24 *ركبتاي ارتعشتا من  				الصوم، ولحمي هزل عن سمن *
25 *وأنا صرت عارا عندهم  				. ينظرون إلي وينغضون رؤوسهم *
26 *أعني يارب إلهي.  				خلصني حسب رحمتك *
27 *وليعلموا أن هذه هي  				يدك. أنت يارب فعلت هذا *
28 *أما هم فيلعنون،  				وأما أنت فتبارك. قاموا وخزوا، أما عبدك فيفرح * 
29 *ليلبس خصمائي خجلا،  				وليتعطفوا بخزيهم كالرداء *
30 *أحمد الرب جدا بفمي  				، وفي وسط كثيرين أسبحه *
31 *لأنه يقوم عن يمين  				المسكين، ليخلصه من القاضين على نفسه *​​[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصادر: مكتب الإرشاد والشاطر رفضوا خروج مرسي للحديث أو التراجع







                     صورة أرشيفية* * 
قدم الكاتب الصحفي البارز عزازي علي عزازي محافظ  الشرقية  السابق، بلاغا للنائب العام على الهواء مباشرة خلال برناج العاشرة  مساء  الذي يقدمه وائل الإبراشي، يتهم فيه المهندس خيرت الشاطر بالتخطيط  للهجوم  الذي حدث اليوم على معتصمي الاتحادية، وإزالة خيامهم بالقوة وإصابة  عدد  منهم وصل إلى 18 مصابا، وقال عزازي إن خيرت الشاطر عقد اجتماعا مساء  أمس  لوضع خطة ما حدث اليوم. * *
ومن جهة أخرى كشفت مصادر مطلعة أن مكتب الإرشاد والمهندس  خيري  الشاطر يديرون الأزمة الحالية، وأنهم رفضوا أي خروج للدكتور محمد  مرسي  للحديث للشعب في هذه الأزمة، وأي مقترحات بالتراجع أو تجديد الإعلان   الدستور أو تأجيل موعد الاستفتاء، وأن الحشود في محيط الاتحادية تدار   بواسطة مكتب الإرشاد، وأن غرفة العمليات في حالة انعقاد تام لإدارة الموقف.  * *
يذكر أن أحد المهام للحشود كانت إزالة كافة الجرافيتي والشعارات المعارضة لمرسي من على أسوار الاتحادية.* *


الوطن*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

هللويا​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

العميد/ محمد بدر: الإخوان يحكمون برعاية أمريكية مقابل أمن إسرائيل​


----------



## أَمَة (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أكبر تجمع شاهدته في موضوع إخباري
 
الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 39 ( الأعضاء 20 والزوار 19)‏*أمة**, ‏*!! Coptic Lion !!**, ‏*!! MiNa ElbataL !!*, ‏*++ كيرلس ++**+, ‏*+Nevena+**+, ‏*aymonded*, ‏*مونيكا 57*+, ‏*اليعازر*+, ‏*candy shop*, ‏*DODY2010*, ‏*Dona Nabil*+, ‏*jajageorge*, ‏*oesi no**, ‏سهم الغدر, ‏*صوت صارخ**, ‏*SALVATION*, ‏*Senamor*, ‏*عبود عبده عبود*+, ‏*V mary*, ‏*چاكس*+


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في - الغربية: الألاف يحاصرون منزل سعد الحسيني​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصر| احد البلطجية المقبوض عليهم في محيط قصر الإتحادية #egypt
*




​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

قوات الشرطة انسحبت من محيط مقر الحرية بالعدالة بالسويس​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:اشتباكات بين أنصار حزب الحرية والعدالة بالسويس ورافضى الاعلان الدستورى بمحيط مقر الحزب ​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أ/ أحمد فوزي: المستشار محمود مكي وقع في مجموعة من الأخطاء السياسية والقانونية​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:قوات الأمن تطلق قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين بميدان ​#*روكسى*..وتوافد أعداد كبيرة من رافضى الاعلان الدستورى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أمة قال:


> أكبر تجمع شاهدته في موضوع إخباري
> 
> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 39 ( الأعضاء 20 والزوار 19)‏*أمة**, ‏*!! Coptic Lion !!**, ‏‏*++ كيرلس ++**+, ‏*+Nevena+**+, ‏ ‏*oesi no**, ‏*صوت صارخ**



* كده يا امي سيحتي للانفزبوليين ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

معتز بالله عبد الفتاح / أنا قلق، ليس من الدستور. ولكن من العقلية التى ستتلقفه وكيف ستفسره.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*                             حكومة مرسى تستغل الأحداث وترفع أسعار الغاز رسميا*

*




* *                             مرسي وقنديل في لقاء سابق                         *


*                         نشر:                         5/12/2012 8:52 م                          – تحديث                         5/12/2012 9:10 م                      *
*- استمراراً للفشل.. حكومة مرسى تستغل الاحداث وترفع أسعار الغاز*
*- أسطوانه الغاز بـ 8 جنيه داخل البطاقة التموينية و30 جنيه خارج البطاقة اعتباراً من 15 ديسمبر*
*- الحكومة تحدد 15 ديسمبر تاريخ الاستفتاء على الدستور لبدء تطبيق الأسعار الجديدة*
*- بدلا من تخفيف الأعباء عن كاهل المواطنين واسترجاع الأموال المنهوبة.. الحكومة ترفع أسعار الغاز*
*- الحكومة ترمى المواطنين تحت عجلة تجار السوق السوداء وتوقعات بارتفاع اسعار الأنبوبة لـ 100 جنية
*
*استغلالاً للظروف الملتهبة التى تمر بها مصر، والاشتباكات بين  المتظاهرين وميلشيات الإخوان، قام الرئيس محمد مرسى ورئيس حكومته هشام  قنديل برفع أسعار الغاز وتم نشر ذلك بالجريدة الرسمية.*
*وبدلاً من أن تقوم الحكومة بزيادة الدعم لمحدودى الدخل والطبقة المتوسطة  المصرية، استغلت الظروف السياسية لترفع أسعار الغاز، حيث تم رفع إسطوانة  الغاز من 3 جنيهات إلى 8 جنيهات، داخل البطاقة التموينية، و30 جنيه  للإسطوانه خارج البطاقة.*
*وهذا فشل من حكومة قنديل حيث أن الحكومة بدلاً من زيادة الدعم وإنشاء  مصانع وتوفير فرص عمل للشباب وإقامة مساكن لمعدومى الدخل، ترفع الدعم،  مبررة ذلك بأن هذه الإجراءات تدابير وضمانات ليأخذوا قرض صندوق النقد  الدولى.*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

معارضة مصر تصعّد وتشترط للحوار​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصدر بـ"الحرية والعدالة" بالغربية: الجماعة أعلنت "النفير العام".. وأوتوبيسات لنقل المتظاهرين للقاهرة*

*                 05 ديسمبر                 2012                                 |                                  محليات ومحافظات                 * *





                 مصدر بـ"الحرية والعدالة" بالغربية: الجماعة أعلنت "النفير العام".. وأوتوبيسات لنقل المتظاهرين للقاهرة* 
*
صورة أرشيفية* 

*شهدت محافظة الغربية، مساء اليوم، توجه المئات من أعضاء وشباب جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين وأحزاب الحرية والعدالة والنور السلفي والوسط والعمل  والبناء والتنمية إلى القاهرة؛ للمشاركة في فعاليات تأييد رئيس الجمهورية  الدكتور محمد مرسي، أمام قصر الاتحادية. *
*وخرجت سبعة أوتوبيسات من مدينتي طنطا والمحلة والقرى المجاورة، بالإضافة  إلى أوتوبيسين من مراكز كفرالزيات وزفتى والسنطة وبسيون وسمنود. *
*من ناحية أخرى، أكد مصدر داخل حزب الحرية والعدالة أنهم لن ينظموا  تظاهرات أو مسيرات بالمحافظة تخوفا من تصاعد الأحداث مرة أخرى من قبل  المتظاهرين وعودة الاشتباكات بينهم وبين أعضاء الجماعة. *
*وأوضح أن الجماعة أعلنت “النفير العام” في صفوفها، والنزول لحماية الشرعية المنتخبة.*
​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

بوابة الأهرام:حزب النور: ما يفعله المعارضون هدفه ألا نصل ليوم الاستفتاء على الدستور​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

قناة النهار : الاشتباكات بين أنصار ​#*مرسي* ومعارضيه تمتد الى شارع الخليفة المأمون​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

معتصمو التحرير يقيمون شاشة عرض لمتابعة أحداث الاتحادية
*2012-12-05 20:51:43*​





أقام عدد من المعتصمين شاشة عرض داخل الحديقة الوسطى بميدان  التحرير، وذلك لمتابعة الأحداث السياسية، وما يحدث من التطورات الخاصة  بالاشتباكات بين مؤيدى ومعارضى محمد مرسى أمام قصر الاتحادية.

ومن جانبه، كثف أعضاء اللجان الشعبية تأمين المداخل والمخارج الخاصة بالميدان.





​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أجواء «حرب الشوارع» تخيم على محيط «الاتحادية»​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

نبيل الحلفاوي: الدماء في رقبة من يذهب للآخر​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*معارضو مرسي ينقلون مصاب من "الإخوان" إلى سيارة الإسعاف*

كتب : مؤمن الكاملمنذ 5 دقائق
طباعة





*محيط قصر الاتحادية*​
تدخلت قوات الأمن  المركزي للفصل بين المتظاهرين المؤيدين والمعارضين بميدان روكسي، وتستمر  المناوشات بين المتظاهرين ويوجد العشرات من المصابين يتساقطون نيجة  الإصابات والاعتداءات، وتلقي قوات الأمن المركزي قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع  لتفريق المتظاهرين، وأصيب أحد المتظاهرين من جماعة الإخوان، وحمله معارضو  مرسي ونقلوه إلى سيارة الإسعاف.




الوطن​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مسيرة حاشدة لموظفي''حي مدينة نصر''مؤيدة للإعلان الدستوري تصل'' الاتحادية ''​المصرى اليوم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*غضب داخل صفوف الجيش وأنباء عن بيان عسكري بعد قليل 



                      الأربعاء, 05 ديسمبر 2012 20:34     




                                      الجيش             



                   كشفت مصادر مطلعة عن قيام القوات المسلحة بأعلان بيان خلال ساعات بشأن  موقفها من الأحداث الجارية حالياً داخل محيط قصر الرئاسة ، وأكدت بعض  المصادر العسكرية أن ما يحدث سياسيًا يدخل فى إطار الفوضى ، ولكن القوات  المسلحة تنتظر تدخل وزارة الداخلية ، وشددت على أن القوات المسلحة على  عهدها بمراعاة المواطنين وحمايتهم بجانب حماية مصر خارجيًا وداخليًا.
         كما أكدت المصادر قيام ضباط صف وجنود معسكر التدريب التابع للقوات المسلحة  بالكيلو 26 طريق مصر السويس بإعلان غضبهم وتوصيله إلى القيادة العامة؛  بسبب ما يحدث للمواطنين المدنيين في محيط القصر الرئاسي، وطالبوا بضرورة  تدخل القوات المسلحة فورًا لمنع المهزلة، التي تشهدها منطقة قصر الاتحادية ،  وإلا سيتحركون بأنفسهم دون تلقي تعليمات من القيادة العامة.

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مينا الفرعونى وحد القطرين
 ومرسى الإخوانى قسم البلد إتنين*


*رمزي بشاره 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا الاعلامي عمرو الليثي: يجب أن يضع الكل مصر أولا ويجب احتواء الأمر من جانب الكل والرئيس ليس رئيسا لحزب واحد فقط​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تساءل  الناشط السياسى "وائل غنيم" قائلاً: "هل يا ترى الرئيس فوجئ بجموع مؤيديه  اليوم أمام الاتحادية، كما فوجئ منذ أيام بإنهاء التأسيسية لمشروع  الدستور؟! والسؤال لنائب الرئيس. *

*جاء ذلك فى تدوينة له عبر حسابه الشخصى على "تويتر".*




​
​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الليثي: أطالب الرئيس بالغاء الاعلان الدستوري فهذا اعلان فتنة ومصر لا يمكن أن تحكم باغلبية ويجب التوافق على الدستور​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - أ. ش. أ: إشتباكات بين مؤيدين ومعارضين أمام حزب الحرية والعدالة بالسويس​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: الصحة: 103 مصابين في اشتباكات الاتحادية ولا وفيات​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدء الاشتباكات في الاسكندريه*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السادات قتل نفسه عندما أطلق الجماعات الدينية لضرب اليسار فضربت اليسار وقتلته، فالذى لا يعرف كيف يصرف «العفريت» يكف عن تحضيره.​( جلال عامر )​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهد ماذا كتب ابو حامد على تويتر الان
*2012-12-05 21:10:27*​











​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أ/ أحمد فوزي: القوى المعارضة لم يتم دعوتها للحوار ​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:الصحة: ارتفاع المصابين باشتباكات قصر الاتحادية إلى 109 حالات..ونقلهم لمستشفيات هليوبوليس ومنشية البكرى وعين شمس التخصصى وكليوباترا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أ/ أحمد فوزي: تصريحات المستشار مكي تخالف أبجديات العمل السياسي​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أ ش أ : قوات الشرطة تنجح في اقامة حاجز بشري بين المتظاهرين في محيط قصر الاتحادية.​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أ/ أحمد فوزي: مكي أستخدم نفس مصطلحات مبارك وصفوت الشريف​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*



       عبرت بريطانيا عن قلقها بسبب تصاعد وتيرة العنف في مصر مطالبة كافة الأطراف بضبط النفس.             وقال وزير  الخارجية وليام هيج في بيان رسمي مساء اليوم /الأربعاء/ "نعبر عن قلقنا  بسبب التقارير حول الاشتباكات العنيفة بعد تظاهرات سلمية في القاهرة كما  أطالب كافة الأطراف بضبط النفس".             وأضاف "إن المملكة المتحدة تعبر عن إلتزامها بالمساعدة في عملية الإنتقال السياسية في مصر وتعزيز الديمقراطية".             وأشار الوزير إلى أن الحكومة البريطانية على اتصال بالسلطات المصرية وزعماء المعارضة.             وقال  هيج:"أطالب السلطات المصرية بتحقيق تطور في العملية الإنتقالية والتي تضم  كافة الأطراف والتي تسمح بتبادل الأراء بشكل بناء."واختتم الوزير بيانه  قائلا "علينا أن ندعو كافة الأحزاب بالعمل على حل خلافاتها من خلال عملية  حوار تسمح للجميع بأن يعبر عن رأيه".




​**
​*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى عيادة كنيسة مارمرقس كليوباترا ممكن اى مصاب يروح وهتلاقو دكاترة العيادة فى العمارة اللى جنب مستشفى كليوباترا
وكمان فى عيادة مدرسة الدليفراند فى تقاطع شارع بيروت مع دمشق 
وفى مستشفى ميدانى فى الكنيسة الانجيلية 
وفى مستشفى سانت ريتا على المترو المحطة اللى قبل صلاح الدين *

* اتمنى نشر الاماكن على اكبر نطاق ممكن حتى يمكنا ان ننقذ ما يمكن انقاذه ؟؟؟؟*
*  المصدر فيس بوك*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*  يوسف الحسيني ‏يعرض صوره على تويتر تحت عنوان حتى لا تنسوا تاريخكم الاسود ايها الاخوان !!!*
*2012-12-05 21:22:32* 

*



*
*



*​
​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

طبيب ميداني: أغلب الإصابات بألات حادة وزجاج وخرطوش في الوجه والرأس​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

والآن دخلنا فى دائرة العنف المتبادل فى بقية المحافظات..الوطن يحترق..من المسئول الآن عن أمن البلاد وحماية مصر والمصريين؟.التقاعس خيانة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*سجل يا تاريخ
اليوم بدأ حكم مرسى بوجهه الحقيقى دون تجمل..*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا الاعلامي محمد الجندي نجل الكاتبة الصحفية سكينة فؤاد: والدتي لم تشارك في أية اجتماعات مع الرئيس منذ صدور الاعلان الدستوري​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* مراسلنا: صورة لطلقة خرطوش تم إطلاقها من جانب المؤيدين للرئيس محمد #مرسي والإعلان الدستوري تجاه المعارضين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية
*




​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

طبيب ميداني: المؤيدين للرئيس مرسي يحتجزون العديد من المعارضين في أماكن مجهولة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* احد المصابين من اشتباكات اليوم #ENN

 مراسلنا : محمود عبده
*




​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهندة مقلد: قوافل من البشر هاجمونا بالسيوف​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عـــاجل .. سكاى نيوز عربية: متظاهرون يشعلون النيران في مقر ​#*الإخوان* بمدينة الإسماعيلية.​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

«الحرية والعدالة» يدين الاعتداء على مؤيدي الرئيس أمام «الاتحادية»​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

«حمزاوي»: طريقة «الإخوان» في إدارة الأزمات«عنف وفاشية وفشل»​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهد عيان: المؤيدون أستولوا على مخلفات محل خمور ونسبوها للمعارضين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااجل

 ٠١٢٢٧٤٠٣٥٧٨ نمرة المستشفي الميداني في الكنيسه الانجيليه و عندهم موتيسيكلات
*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> «الحرية والعدالة» يدين الاعتداء على مؤيدي الرئيس أمام «الاتحادية»​



*______
يا رب سامحنى ...*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*قطع طريق أبي قير بالإسكندرية احتجاجًا على «موقعة الاتحادية» والمتظاهرون يطالبون بحمايتهم من الإخوان

             قام مئات من النشطاء السياسيين بالإسكندرية بتنظيم مسيرة انطلقت من ميدان  فيكتور عمانويل بسموحة، حيث وصلت إلى ميدان سيدي جابر وقاموا بقطع طريق  مرور السيارات لدقائق قبل أن يقوموا بفتح الطريق مرة أخرى احتجاجًا منهم  على طريقة معالجة الرئيس محمد مرسي للأزمة الحالية.                             واستنكر المحتجون دفع من وصفوهم بالميليشيات الإخوانية للاعتداء على  الثوار فيما أسموه بموقعة الاتحادية-والتي قام خلالها الآلاف من أعضاء  جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بإزالة خيام المعتصمين بجوار قصر الاتحادية  والاعتداء عليهم.                             وقال أيمن محمود-أحد المتظاهرين" إن الشعب المصري لن يقبل سيطرة  الميليشيات الإخوانية على مقاليد الأمور بمصر حتى أنهم قاموا بدور الأمن  المركزي ووزارة الداخلية التي كانوا يقومون به لفض اعتصامات النشطاء  واعتدوا عليهم بالضرب والأسلحة البيضاء والنارية والخرطوش.                             وطالب أحمد علي من ائتلاف جبهة الصمود بالإسكندرية أجهزة الدولة بالتدخل  لحماية المتظاهرين من ميليشيات الإخوان وإلا ستتحول البلاد إلى حرب أهلية  حقيقية وسيلجأ الطرف المعتدى عليه إلى تسليح نفسه وحمايتها بالطريقة التي  تتراءى له بعيدًا عن القانون الذي لا يجد قوة تحميه الآن-بحسب قوله-.                             واحتشد المتظاهرون الآن بميدان سيدي جابر مرددين هتافات ضد الرئيس محمد  مرسي:"يا إخواني إحلق دقنك بين عارك حكمك زي حسني مبارك".* *





* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> «الحرية والعدالة» يدين الاعتداء على مؤيدي الرئيس أمام «الاتحادية»​



* ممكن اشتم ؟
*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الدكتور خالد حمدى يفتح المستشفى الخاص به لعلاج جميع المصابين بالمجان مستشفى"افارا" 30 شارع رشيد خلف محطة بنزين موبيل العروبة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*انسحاب الامن بشكل كامل من امام مقر الاخوان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسلon tv :
 من يسقط في يد الاخوان يضرب بالعصي والزجاجات والشوم على رأسه ورأيت كثير من الشباب ينطقون الشهادة اذا سقطوا في يد الاخوان ..​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: رويترز: هشام قنديل يدعو للهدوء ومنح فرصة للجهود الجارية لبدء حوار وطني​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أهالى مصر الجديدة يشكلون لجان شعبية لحماية منازلهم من ميلشيات الإخوان*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*
*برجاء الانتباه من هذا الشخص
 يرتدي بدلة و يقود بلطجية الاخوان الان في روكسي

 عضو مجلس الشعب السابق الاخوانجى* *

 محمد عوض شاويش* 
​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - وزارة الصحة: إرتفاع الإصابات في إشتباكات الإتحادية إلى 126 ولا وفيات​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> «الحرية والعدالة» يدين الاعتداء على مؤيدي الرئيس أمام «الاتحادية»​




يقتلوا القتيل ويمشوا فى جنازته

ارحمنا يارب
​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الارقام كلها لتجميع التبرعات الطبية او المادية 0114266442 -01003625372 -01001804059​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - بيان لمجلس الوزراء يدعو المتظاهرين للإنسحاب من محيط قصر الإتحادية​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - قنديل يناشد المتظاهرين في محيط الإتحادية إخلاء المنطقة فوراَ​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عزازى: الشاطر اجتمع مع ​#*مرسي* وأمر بفض تظاهرات الاتحادية بالقوة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*كثفت قوات الأمن المركزى من إطلاق قنابل مسيلة للدموع على المتظاهرين المعارضين لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى فى ميدان روكسى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل - قنديل يناشد المتظاهرين إعطاء الفرصة لبدء حوار وطني للخروج من الأزمة​عاجل - قنديل: الشرطة تبذل مجهود كبير من أجل الوقوف الفوري للعنف​​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

زياد العليمي: أنصار الإخوان المسلمين يعتدون على المنازل ويحطمون السيارات في محيط الإتحادية​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

متظاهرون يعطّلون حركة القطارات في المحلة احتجاجًا على أحداث «الاتحادية»​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

زياد العليمي: المؤيدين يستخدمون خرطوش ومولوتوف في مطاردة المعارضين​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

العميد/ محمد بدر: أتهم مرسي بأنه يدفع المصريين للإقتتال الأن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* د. عصام العريان عبر فيس بوك:

 الحوار غير المشروط هو سبيل الخروج من الوضع الحالى.المحرضون ضد الرئيس أيديهم ملوثة بدماء المصابين*



*ابو امك يا ابن الجزمه 
* ​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أ/ أحمد فوزي: المناخ الحالي لا يسمح بالإستفتاء على الدستور​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: الصحة: ارتفاع حصيلة اشتباكات الإتحادية لـ211 مصاب ولا توجد حالات وفاة.​المصرى اليوم​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

«أبو حامد»: مرسي و«مرشد الإخوان» سبب اشتباكات «الاتحادية».. وسألاحقهم قضائيًا ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Y2MP5vejLUg#![/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحد مجاهدى الإخوان*



​​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

زياد العليمي: تم إقتحام المستشفى الميداني من قبل المؤيدين لقرارات الرئيس بالخليفة المأمون​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاعتدائات على المعتصمين السلميين من مؤيدين الرئيس*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*بريطانيا تعبر عن قلقها بسبب تصاعد العنف فى مصر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*زياد العليمى: الأخوان اقتحموا المستشفى الميدانى ...*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل اون تي في: عبد الرحمن عز هو من كان يوجه اشارات الى الإخوان لتحديد النشطاء لهم بحكم معرفته بهم فيتم الهجوم عليهم او اصطيادهم!

عبد الرحمن عز بتاع شبكة رصد !!!!!!​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*قدم الكاتب الصحفي البارز عزازي علي عزازي، محافظ الشرقية السابق، بلاغاً للنائب العام على الهواء مباشرة خلال برنامج "العاشرة مساءً" الذي يقدمه وائل الإبراشي، يتهم فيه المهندس خيرت الشاطر بالتخطيط للهجوم الذي حدث اليوم على معتصمي الاتحادية، وإزالة خيامهم بالقوة وإصابة عدد منهم وصل إلى 18 مصابا، وقال عزازي إن الشاطر عقد اجتماعا مساء أمس لوضع خطة ما حدث اليوم.*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

''الشباب الليبرالي'': شباب الإخوان يطلقون علينا ''الخرطوش'' و''المولوتوف''​​​​​دومة لـ'' مصراوي'': ما يحدث أمام''الاتحادية''مجزرة و ​#*الإخوان* يستخدمون ''الخرطوش''​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*واشنطن: نريد نهاية للعنف وحواراً جاداً بين الحكومة والمعارضة بمصر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*



    مصدر عسكرى: نزول قوات الجيش للشارع بدون طلب الرئاسة يعنى "انقلابًا عسكريًا"
           أكد مصدر عسكرى، عدم صحة ما تردد عن نزول القوات المسلحة لتأمين أى منشآت  أو للفصل بين الاشتباكات الدائرة فى محيط قصر الأتحادية، موضحا أن نزول  القوات المسلحة بدون طلب من الرئاسة يعنى انقلابًا عسكريًا.             وأوضح المصدر أن هناك حسابات معقدة ومتشابكة على الجبهة الداخلية  والخارجية والنظرة الدولية لتدخل القوات المسلحة، وأنه للمرة الأولى يواجه  المواطنون بعضهم البعض بشكل مباشر.             وشدد المصدر على أن هناك شرعية موجودة فى مصر، وقوات الشرطة تقوم بدور  مهم، وتحاول الفصل بين المشتبكين"، كما أن الجيش يتابع الموقف ويراقب ما  يحدث عن بعد.

    الفجر​**​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ"الوطن" أن مكتب الإرشاد والمهندس خيري الشاطر يديرون الأزمة الحالية، *


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا د.عمرو حمزاوي: تقدمنا خلال الأسابيع الماضية بأكثر من ضيغة لحل الأمور لكل الرئيس يستبد بالأمر وحول نفسه رئيسا لجماعة الاخوان​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*                 عشرات المتظاهرين أمام مركز "الإخوان" الرئيسي بالمقطم* 

*عشرات المتظاهرين أمام مركز "الإخوان" الرئيسي بالمقطم

كتب : محمد طارقمنذ 13 دقيقة* *





المركز العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم​* *
تظاهر العشرات من  معارضي الرئيس محمد مرسي أمام المركز العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين  بالمقطم، بالتزامن مع وجود المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام  للجماعة، وقيادات مكتب الإرشاد بداخل المقر لمتابعة الأحداث أمام قصر  الاتحادية.* *
وردد المتظاهرون  هتافات مثل "بيع بيع بيع.. الثورة يابديع" و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، ونظَّم  الأمن المركزي كاردونا أمنيا خارج المركز العام، فيما تواجد نحو مئتين من  شباب الإخوان بداخل المقر لحمايته.* *




الوطن*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

لمئات من معارضي مرسي يتظاهرون أمام «الحرية والعدالة» بالسويس​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*صورة فوارغ الخرطوش التى يطلقهاالاخوان على المتظاهريين السلميين
*






​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

حمزاوي: نحن أمام حرب شوارع ومليشيات عنيفة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أيمن نور : استقالات مستشاري مرسي  دليل على قرب انهيار نظامه*
​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

فى عيادة كنيسة مارمرقس كليوباترا ممكن اى مصاب يروح وهتلاقو دكاترة العيادة فى العمارة اللى جنب مستشفى كليوباترا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* صورة بمليون كلمة .. متظاهر يحمل متظاهر أخر مصاب من مليشيات الإخوان !!
*




​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*إحراق مقر الاخوان في الإسماعيلية*
 
*المقر وهو بينور اقصد بيتحرق *

​​

​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مؤيدو مرسى يواصلون مطاردتهم لمعارضيه بميدان روكسى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصور..  "اليوم السابع" يرصد أعنف المواجهات أمام الاتحادية لحظة بلحظة.. عناصر  الإخوان فضت اعتصام المتظاهرين أمام قصر الرئيس بالقوة وإصابة العشرات*

*الأربعاء، 5 ديسمبر 2012 - 21:29*




جانب من الاشتباكات​*تصوير أحمد معروف*

*يرصد  اليوم السابع تطورات الاشتباكات المحتدمة أمام قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى بين  عناصر الإخوان المسلمين والمتظاهرين الرافضين لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى،  وذلك بعدما فض عناصر الجماعة اعتصام المتظاهرين بالقوة، الأمر الذى أسفر عن  سقوط عشرات المصابين. 
































































































​*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

هاتفيا عمرو موسى: لا يمكن ترك المصريين يتعاركوا بهذا الشكل وأطالب بضرورة حقن الدماء الأن ومبادرة من الرئيس نفسه​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أ/ عزب مصطفى: المؤيدون أمام الإتحادية الأن من حزب الحرية والعدالة​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*إحراق مقر الاخوان في الإسماعيلية




​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*حرق سياره نصف نقل كانت تحمل مؤيدين لمرسى الان بالقرب من الاتحاديه *


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مؤيدى الرئيس يسحلون احد معارضيه​[YOUTUBE]wS8UXd885pY[/YOUTUBE]​​​​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أ/ عزب مصطفى: الذي يحدث الأن من فلول الحزب الوطني .. وكل الدم حرام​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: شتباكات بين معارضي مرسي وعدد من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أمام مقر مكتب الإرشاد الرئيسي بالمقطم ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*حريق بمقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بالسويس الان*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أ/ عزب مصطفى: المعارضون لهم الحق في الإعتصام أمام الإتحادية​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مجموعة من ''أولتراس أهلاوي'' تصل محيط الاتحادية بقيادة ''عابدنيو''​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: قوات الأمن تفصل بين معارضي مرسي وأعضاء من جماعة الإخوان أمام مقر مكتب الإرشاد بالمقطم​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اقتحام مقر الاخوان المسلمين بشارع الخليفة المأمون وتكسير محتوياته وإلقائها فى الخارج​*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (5 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> هاتفيا عمرو موسى: لا يمكن ترك المصريين يتعاركوا بهذا الشكل وأطالب بضرورة حقن الدماء الأن ومبادرة من الرئيس نفسه​



حقن دماء إيه ؟!

مبادرة مين ياعمرو باشا 

المؤامرة باينة لكل ذى عينين 

بس بصراحة أشهد لك أنها كانت محكمة وتمت بحرفية عالية

المهم ياعمرو استعد الآن انت وحبيبك البرادعى وصباحى للمجلس الرئاسى الثلاثى 

مبروك عليكم 

وسلم لى على الديمقراطية​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أ/ عزب مصطفى: الإخوان لا يعرفون المولوتوف​حد يرد عليه علشان انا مش هرد​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو اديب : الان الاخوان تقتحم الشقق فى محيط الاتحاديه بحثا عن المتظاهرين*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

إلى الرئيس: مش علشان نبني مؤسسات الدولة ندمر أسس المجتمع. لقد أهدرت فرص تحقيق التوافق. هذا الكلام قيل من أسبوعين:​معتز بالله عبد الفتاح​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أ/ عزب مصطفى: الذي يهاجم الإتحادية الأن هم الفلول والبرادعي وصباحي​كل واحد بيشوف الموقف من نظارتة​


----------



## apostle.paul (5 ديسمبر 2012)

> أ/ عزب مصطفى: الإخوان لا يعرفون المولوتوف
> حد يرد عليه علشان انا مش هرد​


*حسين موجود*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

«الداخلية» تدفع بـ3 آلاف مجند أمام «الاتحادية».. وضابط: «رأيت أسلحة مع الطرفين»​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: استقالة محمد عصمت سيف الدولة مستشار الرئيس من منصبه احتجاجا على أحداث "الاتحادية"​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> حقن دماء إيه ؟!
> 
> مبادرة مين ياعمرو باشا
> 
> ...



*القسم مخصص للأخبار وليس للتقياء بما فى داخلك من وساخات
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> حقن دماء إيه ؟!
> 
> مبادرة مين ياعمرو باشا
> 
> ...


*انشاالله عن قريب يا استاذ ياسر كلنا هنبارك لمصر لرحيل المستبد الفاشى الديكتاتور مرسى عنها هو واتباعه الارهابيين حتى لو كان البديل حكم محتل مش موسى وحمدين *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *حسين موجود*


* حسين تعب وجاتله اللوز يا عم الحج 
*​


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد ازنكم نلتزم الادب والاحترام 
اما  عن عزب مصطفى فده اللى قال عنه وجدى غنيم 
ياقراميط يا انجاس 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهد عيان: الإخوان أحضروا الخمور ونسبوها للمعارضين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*  مرتضى منصور على تويتر الان جيبوا الشاطر فى شوال*
*2012-12-05 22:07:02* 

*




* 
 *



*​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*اصابه الناشط السياسى شادي حسين واصابته بطلق خرطوش من جانب مؤيدى الرئيس #ENN
*




​


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو زكي القيادي بالحرية والعدالة للابراشي الاعلام هو السبب في الاحداث بسبب اذاعتة لها ...!*



الشتيمة احيانا  حلال


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الجزيرة مباشر مصر: محمد عصمت سيف الدولة يعلم انسحابه من هيئة مستشاري الرئاسة.​


----------



## أَمَة (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عم يحفروأ قبرهم بأياديهم وهم غير داريين.
المسألة مسألة وقت. والنار لازم تكبر قبل ما تطفأ.
والرب سيد الزمان والمكان، وعينه على محبي السلام.


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8v9JtAU-UL4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهد - أشرف البارودي: أحمل دم المصريين لوزير العدل​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أمة قال:


> عم يحفروأ قبرهم بأياديهم وهم غير داريين.
> 
> المسألة مسألة وقت. والنار لازم تكبر قبل ما تطفأ.
> 
> والرب سيد الزمان والمكان، وعينه على محبي السلام.



 امتى بقى يا امى احنا تعبنا بجد
هنلاقيها من مين ولا مييين​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*التراس الأتحاد السكندري يتصدى للإخوان بالإسكندرية*


----------



## إيمليــآ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> حقن دماء إيه ؟!
> 
> مبادرة مين ياعمرو باشا
> 
> ...


ولمآ آلمتأسلمين ذوى آلعيون آلبصيرة وآلذقون آلمبجلة عآرفين إنهآ مؤآمرة
ليه حشدوآ ميليشيآتهم ووآجهوآ آلمعآرضين

حجة آلطرف آلتآلت بقت بآيخة جداً ومآآآسخة


لكن ربنـآ يتصرف



*.،*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*نائب الرئيس اعطى اشارة لشبيحة الإخوان على الهواء
2012-12-05 22:12:54​* *




* *
  أصر المتحدث باسم الرئاسة على إذاعة المؤتمر الصحفى لنائب  الرئيس على الهواء رغم مطالبات الصحفيين بعدم بثها وزال العجب عندما بدأ  نائب الرئيس فى الحديث بدون مناسبه عن المليونيه التى احاطت الإتحاديه  قبلها بيوم وخلفت خياما للاعتصام ضد الاعلان الدستورى وبدا ان المستشار  محمود مكى طلب اذاعة حديثه على الهواء ليعطى اشارات البدء بالاعتداء على  المعتصمين واقتلاع خيامهم من جانب اسوار قصر الاتحاديه واخذ يحرض بكلمات  واضحه اثارت استغراب الاعلام على الايقاع بالمتظاهرين بينما كان رجال  الاخوان فى القصر مرسي ومكى الاخ تشرف على اعمال الهمج والبربر على ايدى  ميليشيات الاخوان الذىن اعملوا القتل بالخرطوش والرصاص الحى فى معتصمين  سلميين.   مكى اتهم القوى السياسيه المعارضه بتحريض الثوار على العنف وقال  انهم دعوا لهذه التظاهرة لقصر الاتحادية ثم اختفوا وتركوا المتظاهرين  يعتدون على قوات الشرطة، المسئوله عن عمليات التأمين، وبنفس كلمات العادلى  والنظام القديم قال مكى ان الامن تمسك بأقصى درجات ضبط النفس، واضاف فى  خيلاء ان إعتداءاتهم على الامن مسجله بالكاميرات دون أن تتبادل قوات الأمن  الاعتداء عليهم.   ثم بشكل اذهل كل من سمعه قال بدماء بارده : "أخشى من  استمرار هذا التعدى وما قد يترتب عليه من اضطرار القوات المتواجدة لحماية  قصر الاتحادية من التعامل بعنف أمام عنف المتظاهرين أو أن تهب بعض الجماهير  للدفاع عن الشرعيه فتصطدم بهؤلاء المتظاهرين ويحدث ما لا تحمد عقباه،" عند  هذه الكلمات وبينما كان الصحفيون يسمعونه ولا يعلمون بما يدور بالخارج  بدأت ميليشيات شبيحة الاخوان هجومها على خيام المعتصمين ثم قتلهم بالخرطوش  ولم ينه مكى مؤتمرة الا بعد ان تلقى رساله تؤكد اتمام الشبيحه للعمليه كما  ادارها من وراء الشاشات.   مكي اتهم المعارضين بتلقى اموال قال انها اموال  مصر المنهوبه يعاد ضخها لإحداث فوضى في الداخل ، وقال نصا:" هناك أفراد لهم  حسابات أخرى يريدون خدمة أهدافهم بالفوضى بين طوائف الشعب والقوى السياسية  ".   واستمات مكى فى الدفاع عن بقاء الرئيس قائلا أن من يطالبون برحيل  مرسي يقصون 12 مليون مواطن انتخبوا الرئيس ومن جهه اخرى رفض من يطالبون  بانتخابات جديدة ، مؤكدا ضرورة الاحتكام للشرعية والأغلبية.   ثم هاجم  محاصرة الاتحاديه ، قائلا إن الداخلية لن تتخلى عن واجبها فى حماية  المتظاهرين ملوحا بتفعيل تلرئيس لفانونةحماية الثوره الذىاصدره بعد الاعلان  اللادستورى لقمع الثوار وقال ان الرئيس يجب ان يفعله لحماية قصر الاتحاديه  لانه احد منشئات الدوله الحيويه المنوط بحمايتها القانون.   مكى اذن حرك  الشبيحه لمهاجمة المعتصمين بتصريحاته ذات الدلاله بينما كان الرئيس يشرف مع  وزير الداخليه داخل القصر على عملية اوسع بدأت بعداشتباكات داميه ومهد لها  ايضا مكى بمهاجمة قوات الامن للمتظاهرين بدعوى الفصل بينهم وخلفهم قطيع  الشبيحه يرفعون اسلحتهم فوق رؤوس الامن المركزى لضرب المتظاهرين ولابد انه  اعد تفعيلا للقانون الذى اشار اليه للتنكيل بالمقبوض عليهم ومحاكمتهم.    نائب الرئيس لم يفته ان يقرأ ملحوظه وردته فى ورقه اثناء المؤتمر وهى نفى  ان يكون هناك تعمد ببدء المؤتمر الصحفى اثناء تنفيذ عمليات ميليشيات  الاخوان الهجوم ضد المعتصمين لتحويل الانظار عن الاعتداء وقال : اؤكد اننا  لم نتعمد اى شيء كما ان المتظاهرين الى جانب بعضهم ولا يحدث اى احتكاك وان  كان هناك احتكاك فلم اعلم به".   نائب الرئيس اسرف فى عرض مبادره للخروج من  الازمه تتمثل فى توقيع وثيقه مع القوى السياسيه لتعديل المواد الخلافيه  بعد اجراء الاستفتاء وناقش ابعادها وفرصها ثم عندما سئل عن رد القوى  السياسيه عليها قال انها ليست مبادره بل تخيل شخصى منه لم يطرحهةعلى احد  لكنه مستعد للتعامل مع كل الافكار وتلقى افكار من القوى السياسبه مشابهه  لكن بدون اى شروط مسبقه .* *





*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dBL-7BWYem0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*



               أكد مصدر مطلع من داخل قناة النيل للأخبار أن هناك مكالمة تليفونية أجريت  منذ ساعه تقريبا بين وزير الإعلام صلاح عبد المقصود وسامح رجائى رئيس قناة  النيل للأخبار.              وأشار المصدر فى تصريحات خاصة لـ «التحرير»: «أن هناك مشادة كلامية حدثت  بين الوزير وسامح رجائى وطلب الأول من الثانى، أثناء المكالمة التى استمرت 5  دقائق بينهما، بنقل الكاميرا التى تنقل الأحداث من محيط الإتحادية إلى  مكان أكثر هدوءا مما هى عليه الآن، طالبا منه أن يتوقف عن استضافة معارضين  للاخوان لأنهم يشعلون الموقف أكثر حسب ما أكد الوزير لرئيس القناة».              وأوضح المصدر أن المكالمة كانت شديدة اللهجة وتوعد فيها الوزير سامح  رجائى بالمحاسبة القانونية.              ومن جانبه قال سامح رجائى فى تصريحات خاصة لـ«التحرير» أن كل ما طلبه من  الوزير هو أن يقوم بتهدئة الأجواء حتى لا يُشحَن المشاهدين ويحدث كثيرا من  الإرتباك فى الشارع «حسبما قال».




​**​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]juDyU2MfYkg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

رئيس الوزراء المصري يناشد الشباب المصري التزام الهدوء لفتح الحوار الوطني​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل العربية: اشتباكات بين الالتراس ومؤيدي مرسي قرب القصر الرئاسي​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة: 211 مصابا فى اشتباكات محيط قصر الاتحادية ولا وفيات حتى الآن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهتاف الان الشعب يريد تطبيق شرع الله​*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

هاني محمود وزير الاتصالات: لو طُلب مني قطع الإنترنت أو الاتصالات سأتقدم باستقالتى فورا ​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود بدر: الإتحادية .. وكأن دولة القانون إنتهت​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد فتحي: أحداث الإتحادية .. أين مهام الرئيس ؟ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*منصة التحرير تبث "القرآن" ووفد من أطباء الميدان يتوجه لـ"الاتحادية"

تبث المنصة الرئيسية بميدان التحرير القرآن الكريم بشكل دائم، حداداً على أرواح الشهداء الذين قيل إنهم سقطوا خلال الاشتباكات أمام قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أحمد سبيع: من هدم الخيام هم من نصبوها وليس مؤيدي الرئيس​​حد هيرد ولا نجيب حسييين  ؟​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

خيري رمضان: ورد الأن من جريدة الوطن خبر عن حريق مقر جماعة الاخوان بالاسماعيلية والسويس​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن توجيه مكتب الإرشاد تعليمات بالاعتصام أمام الاتحادية

تداولت أنباء عن قرار صدر من مكتب الإرشاد مساء اليوم للشباب المتواجدين أمام قصر الاتحادية بالاعتصام هناك حتى صدور أوامر أخرى، وأنه تم التأكيد على شباب الجماعة بضبط النفس*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

اندلعت اشتباكات بين أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومعارضي  الرئيس محمد مرسي أمام المقر الرئيسي للجماعة بمنطقة المقطم. (التفاصيل بعد  قليل)






​


----------



## V mary (5 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> أحمد سبيع: من هدم الخيام هم من نصبوها وليس مؤيدي الرئيس​حد هيرد ولا نجيب حسييين  ؟​


حسيييييييين لازم يجئ مش قادرة امسك نفسي اكتر من كدة


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*حرق مقر الإخوان في ابوعوالى بالمنوفيه و تدميره بالكامل*​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عااااااااااااجل: بدء تحرك ميلشيات الأخوان إلى ميدان التحرير​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*هديه للي يحب يحطها في التوقيع *
الله يرحمك يا هتلر 
الديكتاتوريه لمت فحت 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*استقالة محمد عصمت سيف الدولة مستشار الرئيس من منصبه احتجاجا على أحداث "الاتحادية"*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مواجهات عنيفة امام مقر جماعة الإخوان بالمقطم بين متظاهرين وبين شباب الإخوان احتجاجا علي احداث الاتحادية .​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*المستشار زغلول البلشى مساعد وزير العدل يطالب مرسى بتجميد الاعلان الدستورى وتأجيل الاستفتاء حقنا للدماء*


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

أيمن الصياد»: إذا استمر الوضع هكذا.. فاليوم نعلن «نهاية الثورة»​مش فاهمها دى​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الشريف: الشرطة متحالفة مع الإخوان لكنها لن تدافع عنهم​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: المستشار زغلول البلشي، مساعد وزير العدل : سأقدم استقالتي فورا من لجنة الاستفتاء إذا لم يتم وقف نزيف الدماء​


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مبارك بس بدقن



*​


----------



## SALVATION (5 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية: الإخوان يدعون كافة المتظاهرين للانسحاب من شوارع القاهرة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مؤيدو الرئيس يعتدون على أحد المصابين المعارضين أثناء نقله بالإسعاف


اعتدى مؤيدو الرئيس محمد مرسى على إحدى سيارات الإسعاف التى كان تقل أحد المصابين من المعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسى، وأخرجوه منها وقاموا بالاعتداء عليه واحتجزوه وقاموا بتقييده بالحبال. 

 فيما تتواصل الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين والمعارضين للرئيس والمؤيدين له فى شارع الخليفة المأمون فيما يتواجد عدد من جماهير الألتراس بين صفوف المعارضين للرئيس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا الدكتور محمود غزلان القيادى فى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إلى انسحاب المتظاهرين من الجانبين "الإخوان والمعارضين للرئيس" ويكون هذا الانسحاب متزامنًا من محيط قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الداخلية": ضبطنا 32 متهماً وهناك 4 مصابين بطلقات نارية وخرطوش

أكدت وزارة الداخلية فى بيان لها، أن الاشتباكات الواقعة بمحيط قصر الاتحادية نتج عنها إتلاف 3 سيارات شرطة، بالإضافة إلى عشرات المصابين بجروح وكدمات مختلفة وبينهم 4 مصابين بطلقات نارية وخرطوش.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*سرعه كده لو النت قطع في مصر
 دول طريقتين لو النت اتقطع عنك تشغله تانى
 ------------------------------------------------

 ...الطريقة الاولى
 ---------------
 هندخل على Control Panel
 من قايمة Start
 وبعد كده Change Language
 او تغيير اللغه للناس الى بتبقى القايمه مش زى بعض
 هنغير منها البلد لاى بلد تانيه غير مصر
 وندوس اوك
 تانى حاجه هنغير التاريخ ونخاليه 2012

الطريقة التانيه
 ---------------
 المتطلبات
 لابتوب
 مودم او اى تليفون فية بلوتوث

نوصل التليفون باللاب عن طريق البلوتوث وندوس كليك يمين يوز از مودم دة للى مش معاه مودم
 تدخل على النتورك وتعمل creat new dialup conection طبعا كلنا عارفين الديال اب
 هيطلب منك رقم تليفون ويوزر وباسورد انا هجيبلكم ارقام ديال اب دولى محدش يقدر يوقفها
 الارقام واليوزر والباسورد اهم

dial up number 00494923197844321
 User: Telecomix
 Password: Telecomix

Dial Up Number: 0844 711 0059
 Username: freeisp@internet
 Password: internet

Dial Up Number: 0844 711 0053
 Username: isp@dialup
 Password: connect*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*حرق مقر بورسعيد*


----------



## V mary (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مؤيدو الرئيس يعتدون على أحد المصابين المعارضين أثناء نقله بالإسعاف
> 
> 
> اعتدى مؤيدو الرئيس محمد مرسى على إحدى سيارات الإسعاف التى كان تقل أحد المصابين من المعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسى، وأخرجوه منها وقاموا بالاعتداء عليه واحتجزوه وقاموا بتقييده بالحبال.
> ...



شفتهم علي سي بي سي عاملين يضربوة  وهو غرقان دم  وواحد تاني مسكونة باردواااا ضرب بألبوكسات والشلالليط من فتوات بادي جاردات ويقولوا متعدي عليهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل  || المستشار زغلول البلشى امبن عام اللجنة العليا للاستفتاء يعلن فى قناة  mbc مصر  انه سوف يقدم استقالته مالم يتراجع #مرسى عن الاعلان الغير دستورى  ..لأن ما يقوم به مرسى اجرام.*


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* مراسلة العربية: مقر الإخوان في الاسماعيلية حرق بالكامل
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأهالي تقوم بحرق مقر الاخوان في الزقازيق ردا على عنف ميلشياتهم ضد المعتصمين السلميين امام قصر الاتحادية



​*


----------



## jajageorge (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل: الاسكندريه- التراس الاتحاد يتصدى لمحاولات اقتحام الاخوان سيدى جابر والاخوان يفروا هاربين بعد تحطيم اتوبيسان لهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*حريق مقر الاخواااااااااااااااان فى بورسعيد بالكاااااااااااااااااااامل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*لينك: لم نقطع الخدمة عن المشتركين وتم تدارك عطل أثر على الخدمة

أكدت شركة لينك دوت نت أن خدمة الإنترنت تعمل حالياً بكامل سعتها وأن الشركة لم ولن تقوم بقطع الخدمة. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوات الأمن تشكل كردوناً بشرياً بالخليفة المأمون للفصل بين المتظاهرين*


----------



## سهم الغدر (5 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سرعه كده لو النت قطع في مصر*
> * دول طريقتين لو النت اتقطع عنك تشغله تانى*
> * ------------------------------------------------*
> 
> ...


  ف الطريقة الاولى هنغير التاريخ ل كام...


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الان يتم اطلاق خرطوش بكثافه فى محيط الاتحاديه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*كاميرات قناة الحياه ( الموف ) الان تبث لقطات مباشره لاشخاص يطلقون الخرطوش على المتظاهرين *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> حقن دماء إيه ؟!
> 
> مبادرة مين ياعمرو باشا
> 
> ...


*هو انكل خيرت الشاطر وعدك بكام بقي؟*

*رحماك يا الهنا الصالح*

*هي اللجان الالكترونيه هنا كمان؟؟؟؟؟*

*هل الاعتداء علي المعارضين بالخرطوش صح؟*

*يهوة يتصرف بمعرفته بقي ...*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الان سقوط متظاهر أُصيب بطلق نارى على الهواء مباشرة*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لينك: لم نقطع الخدمة عن المشتركين وتم تدارك عطل أثر على الخدمة
> 
> أكدت شركة لينك دوت نت أن خدمة الإنترنت تعمل حالياً بكامل سعتها وأن الشركة لم ولن تقوم بقطع الخدمة. *



*انا لينك دوت نت و الخدمه ممتازة و اكتر من ممتازه و بكامل سرعتها كمان...عادي*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الوطنية للتغيير" تُدين همجية الإخوان وتحذر من فخ "حمل السلاح" 

أدانت "الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير" ما وصفته بالعدوان الهمجى الذى قامت به ميليشيات جماعة الإخوان مساء اليوم الأربعاء على المتظاهرين السلميين فى محيط قصر الاتحادية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الخضيرى" يطرح مبادرة.. ويطالب مرسى بإعادة الدستور لـ"التأسيسية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الوسط" يطالب بسحب متظاهرى الاتحادية.. ويقدم مبادرة لإنهاء الأزمة

طرح حزب الوسط برئاسة المهندس أبو العلا ماضى، مبادرة مساء اليوم الأربعاء لحل الأزمة السياسية الراهنة، مُناشدًا كل الأطراف السياسية بتغليب المصلحة الوطنية والاحتكام إلى الحوار والبُعد عن استخدام العنف بأى شكل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*ينعى الاشتراكيون الثوريون الشهيد طه مجدي، من تيار الاشتراكيين الثوريين، وكافة شهداء موقعة الاتحادية على يد بطلجية الإخوان.. ومستعدون لتقديم العشرات والمئات من الشهداء في سبيل استمرار الثورة حتى النصر.. المجد للشهداء والنصر للثورة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجميع يتسائل على كل الفضائيات الكافره أين مرسى من الاحداث؟؟
عن نفسى أتمنى أن يكون  سيادته قد تذكر أن يتناول دواء الصرع قبل نومه حتى يستطيع أن ينام نوم هادىء ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الحرية والعدالة": نقيم الوضع لتحديد سحب متظاهرينا من "الاتحادية"
قال الدكتور مراد على، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم حزب الحرية والعدالة، إن الحزب لم يحدد حتى الآن موقفه من اعتصام أعضائه بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، أو سحبهم من هناك بعد الاشتباكات التى حدثت اليوم مع معارضى الرئيس محمد مرسى، وأن هذا الأمر يتحدد بعد تقييم الوضع الحالى.

 وتابع فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع": "نمد يدنا للحوار ونأمل أن يستجيب المعارضون لنبذ العنف، بعد ما تم اليوم من إلقاء قنابل المولوتوف على أعضائنا وحرق مقراتنا".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصدر من مطار القاهرة ..
 زوجة مرسى وابنها استقلو طائرة مصر للطيران المتجهة لدولة قطر السابعة مساءا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*يتم الان اعادة مشهد على الحياه يصور اصابة المتظاهر بطلق نارى وعلى الطرف الاخر تم تصوير الشخص حامل البندقيه وهو يضرب بالبندقيه بكل دم بارد *


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

1 *وحي من جهة مصر:  				هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة وقادم إلى مصر، فترتجف أوثان مصر  				من وجهه، ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها *
2 *وأهيج مصريين على  				مصريين، فيحاربون كل واحد أخاه وكل واحد صاحبه: مدينة مدينة،  				ومملكة مملكة *
3 *وتهراق روح مصر  				داخلها، وأفني مشورتها، فيسألون الأوثان والعازفين وأصحاب  				التوابع والعرافين *
4 *وأغلق على المصريين  				في يد مولى قاس، فيتسلط عليهم ملك عزيز، يقول السيد رب الجنود 				*
5 *وتنشف المياه من  				البحر، ويجف النهر وييبس *
6 *وتنتن الأنهار،  				وتضعف وتجف سواقي مصر، ويتلف القصب والأسل *
7 *والرياض على النيل  				على حافة النيل، وكل مزرعة على النيل تيبس وتتبدد ولا تكون  				*
8 *والصيادون يئنون،  				وكل الذين يلقون شصا في النيل ينوحون. والذين يبسطون شبكة على وجه  				المياه يحزنون *
9 *ويخزى الذين يعملون  				الكتان الممشط، والذين يحيكون الأنسجة البيضاء * 
10 *وتكون عمدها مسحوقة  				، وكل العاملين بالأجرة مكتئبي النفس *
11 *إن رؤساء صوعن  				أغبياء حكماء مشيري فرعون مشورتهم بهيمية كيف تقولون لفرعون: أنا  				ابن حكماء، ابن ملوك قدماء *
12 *فأين هم حكماؤك ؟  				فليخبروك. ليعرفوا ماذا قضى به رب الجنود على مصر  				*
13 *رؤساء صوعن صاروا  				أغبياء. رؤساء نوف انخدعوا. وأضل مصر وجوه أسباطها  				*
14 *مزج الرب في وسطها  				روح غي، فأضلوا مصر في كل عملها، كترنح السكران في قيئه  				*
15 *فلا يكون لمصر عمل  				يعمله رأس أو ذنب، نخلة أو أسلة *
16 *في ذلك اليوم تكون  				مصر كالنساء، فترتعد وترجف من هزة يد رب الجنود التي يهزها عليها 				*
17 *وتكون أرض يهوذا  				رعبا لمصر. كل من تذكرها يرتعب من أمام قضاء رب الجنود الذي يقضي  				به عليها *
18 *في ذلك اليوم يكون  				في أرض مصر خمس مدن تتكلم بلغة كنعان وتحلف لرب الجنود، يقال  				لإحداها مدينة الشمس *
19 *في ذلك اليوم يكون  				مذبح للرب في وسط أرض مصر، وعمود للرب عند تخمها * 
20 *فيكون علامة وشهادة  				لرب الجنود في أرض مصر. لأنهم يصرخون إلى الرب بسبب المضايقين،  				فيرسل لهم مخلصا ومحاميا وينقذهم *
21 *فيعرف الرب في مصر،  				ويعرف المصريون الرب في ذلك اليوم، ويقدمون ذبيحة وتقدمة،  				وينذرون للرب نذرا ويوفون به *
22 *ويضرب الرب مصر  				ضاربا فشافيا، فيرجعون إلى الرب فيستجيب لهم ويشفيهم  				*
23 *في ذلك اليوم تكون  				سكة من مصر إلى أشور، فيجيء الأشوريون إلى مصر والمصريون إلى أشور  				، ويعبد المصريون مع الأشوريين *
24 *في ذلك اليوم يكون  				إسرائيل ثلثا لمصر ولأشور، بركة في الأرض *
25 *بها يبارك رب الجنود  				قائلا: مبارك شعبي مصر، وعمل يدي أشور، وميراثي إسرائيل  				*
*سفر اشعياء الاصحاح 19*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"الحرية والعدالة": نقيم الوضع لتحديد سحب متظاهرينا من "الاتحادية"
> قال الدكتور مراد على، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم حزب الحرية والعدالة، إن الحزب لم يحدد حتى الآن موقفه من اعتصام أعضائه بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، أو سحبهم من هناك بعد الاشتباكات التى حدثت اليوم مع معارضى الرئيس محمد مرسى، وأن هذا الأمر يتحدد بعد تقييم الوضع الحالى.
> 
> وتابع فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع": "نمد يدنا للحوار ونأمل أن يستجيب المعارضون لنبذ العنف، بعد ما تم اليوم من إلقاء قنابل المولوتوف على أعضائنا وحرق مقراتنا".*



*غريبه أنا شايفه انه فى حالة انسحاب جماعى فى أحدى الاماكن !!
هل الاوامر صدرت فعلا ؟؟*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (5 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> أحمد سبيع: من هدم الخيام هم من نصبوها وليس مؤيدي الرئيس
> حد هيرد ولا نجيب حسييين  ؟​


و ايه لزمه حسين دلوقتى
طب ما اتا موجود


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*المستشار زغلول البلشي مساعد وزير العدل لشئون التفتيش القضائي يعلن تقديم استقالته عن تكليفه بمهام الامين العام للجنة العليا للاستفتاء احتجاجاً على الأحداث الحالية.
*


----------



## oesi no (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* نقلا  عن محمود شعبان مراسل المصرى اليوم للاعلامى يسرى فودة : المئات يتظاهرون  أمام مقر الأخوان بالمقطم منهم معارضون وأهالى المنطقة يهتفون بسقوط حكم  المرشد ، هتافهم الآن " أنا مش كافر أنا مش ملحد .. يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد.

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*كاميرا قناة الحياة ترصد قناصة يرتدون زى حركة حماس تقنص المتظاهرين واصابة شخص بطلقة مباشرة على الهواء
 هما دول اللى كانو بيضربو نار فى التحرير يوم 2 فبراير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاتحاد الأوروبى يطالب جميع الأطراف فى مصر بضبط النفس والهدوء

أكدت كاثرين أشتون، الممثل الأعلى للسياسة الخارجية والأمنية بالاتحاد الأوروبى، أنها تتابع بقلق تطور الأحداث فى مصر والاشتباكات، التى تحدث بين المتظاهرين. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنت فييييييييين يا مرسى
شعبك بيدور علييييييك ..!!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*يتسائل المحامى الدولى خالد أبو بكر 
لماذا الكيل بمكيالين حرااااااااااااام أن نحاسب مبارك على صمته عن قتل المتظاهرين ونترك من يشاهد قتلهم على شاشات التلفاز دون تدخل ..!!!*


----------



## V mary (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أنت فييييييييين يا مرسى
> شعبك بيدور علييييييك ..!!​*



الله عليكي يادونا  
أيوة الله


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أنت فييييييييين يا مرسى
> شعبك بيدور علييييييك ..!!​*



لا تعليق بجدددد ع اللي بيحصل
كفايه صوره المتظاهر اللي اتصاب مباشره ع الهواء


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*رويترز: ثلاثة من عمداء الحرس الجمهورى يؤمنون مبنى ماسبيرو

قال مصدر بوزارة الإعلام، إن ثلاثة من عمداء الحرس الجمهورى توجهوا منذ قليل إلى مبنى اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون بماسبيرو للإشراف على عملية تأمينه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصادر: الجيش ليس طرفًا فى الصراع السياسى ولم يصدر أى بيانات رسمية

كشفت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه لا صحة لما يتردد على الإطلاق حول إصدار بيان من القوات المسلحة بشأن الأوضاع التى تمر بها البلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*المصريين الأحرار: شرعية الرئيس سقطت.. والإخوان مسئولة عن الأحداث 

أكد حزب المصريين الأحرار، أن الرئيس محمد مرسى وجماعة الإخوان يتحملون مسئولية المصابين الذين سقطوا بمحيط قصر الاتحادية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجدد الاشتباكات مره اخرى بصوره عنيفه فى محيط القصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أطلقت قوات الأمن المركزى، المتواجدة بشارع الخليفة المأمون 4 قنابل مسيلة للدموع، لتفرقة المتظاهرين المعارضين لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*نظم عدد من أهالى منطقة الكربة بمصر الجديدة، لجانا شعبية لتأمين منازلهم وحماية ممتلكاتهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد مصدر قضائى، بنيابة مصر الجديدة، أنه لم يتم حتى الآن تحرير أى محاضر بشأن وقوع وفيات فى أحداث الاشباكات بمحيط قصر الاتحادية بين كل من مؤيدى ومعارضى الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس الجمهورية، موضحا أنه بإجراء اتصالات مع قسم شرطة مصر الجديدة، تبين أنه لم يتم تحرير أى محاضر تفيد وقوع أى حالات وفاة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*بيان لـ"لإخوان" رداً على أحداث الاتحادية: الشعب سيقبل على الاستفتاء

رداً على الأحداث المؤسفة بمحيط قصر الاتحادية أصدرت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بياناً رسمياً، أكدت فيه أن الشعب سيقبل على الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر له يوم 15 من الشهر الجارى.*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*موسى يجرى اتصالات مع الرئاسة والحرية والعدالة لاحتواء الأزمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*رداً على الأحداث المؤسفة بمحيط قصر الاتحادية أصدرت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بياناً رسمياً، أكدت فيه أن الشعب سيقبل على الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر له يوم 15 من الشهر الجارى.

 وقالت الجماعة فى بيان لها: "فى ظل هذه الأحداث المؤسفة والتواطؤ ضد المصالح العليا للشعب والوطن فإن الشعب المصرى كله سيقوم بحماية الشرعية الدستورية ويحمى إرادته- بإذن الله– وسيقبل على الاستفتاء على الدستور تمهيدًا للذهاب إلى انتخاب مجلس الشعب، وليعلم الجميع أن الموافقة على الدستور كفيلة بإلغاء جميع الإعلانات الدستورية ابتداءً من إعلان مارس 2011م حتى إعلان نوفمبر 2012م، إذًا فليس بيننا وبين تحقيق ذلك إلا بضعة أيام.

 وأضافت: "وثقتنا أن الشعب المصرى الذى قام بثورة عظيمة أذهلت العالم لا يمكن أن يفرط فيها، ولا بد أن يدعم من اختاره بإرادته الحرة لأول مرة فى تاريخه ويسعى لتحقيق أهدافها.

 وتابعت قائلة: "بعد سقوط النظام السابق سقطت معه مؤسساته الأساسية، مجلس الشعب والشورى والمجالس المحلية والدستور، وكان لا بد من إعادة بنائها؛ لأن الدولة لا تقوم ولا تستقر بدونها، وتمت انتخابات مجلسى الشعب والشورى، وظهرت النتيجة بانتخاب أغلبية إسلامية، وتم انتخاب جمعية تأسيسية لكتابة الدستور، وقبل ظهور نتيجة الانتخابات الرئاسية بأيام قامت المحكمة الدستورية بحل مجلس الشعب فى أول جلسة لنظر دعوى الطعن فى دستورية قانونه– على خلاف المعتاد– وتم حل المؤسسة التشريعية والرقابية، ولم يعد لدينا إلا رئيس منتخب، ومجلس شورى قليل الصلاحيات، وظلت البلاد فى حالة الفراغ الدستورى وعدم الاستقرار.

 وأضافت: "تمت محاولات شتى من القوى السياسية الرافضة لاستقرار البلاد لهدم الجمعية التأسيسية لوضع الدستور ابتداء من الطعن فى تشكيلها أمام المحكمة إلى التهديد المستمر بالانسحاب منها إلى تعويق عملها من داخلها رغم موافقتهم على معظم مواد الدستور إلى تحريض الدول الأجنبية للضغط على أعضائها لإنتاج دستور يتوافق مع رؤية العلمانيين والغرب.

 وقالت: "ومع ذلك استمرت الجمعية فى عملها وتغلبت– بفضل الله على كل المعوقات– وانتهت من وضع دستور لم تر مصر مثيلاً له، وحدد الرئيس موعدًا لاستفتاء الشعب عليه، إلا أن القوى السياسية الرافضة لاستقرار البلاد والراغبة فى تقويض النظام قامت بمظاهرات واعتصامات للاحتجاج على الإعلان الدستورى الذى حقق بعض أهداف الثورة وحمى الجمعية التأسيسية ومجلس الشورى من التربص بهما والسعى لحلها؛ بهدف إثارة مزيد من الفراغ والقلق والارتباك فى المشهد السياسى.

 وتابعت قائلة: "وفى تصعيد شديد ذهبت مظاهرات إلى قصر الاتحادية– رمز الدولة والنظام– وسط نداءات باقتحامه والعدوان عليه، وبدأت تظهر من جديد دعوات مرفوضة للقفز على اختيار الشعب، وفى الحقيقة فإن هذه الدعوات تهدر الشرعية، وتتجاهل وجود رئيس للدولة منتخب من الشعب، إضافة إلى أن محاولة تعطيل إجراء الاستفتاء على الدستور، إنما يمثل حجر عثرة فى طريق بناء المؤسسات الدستورية وفى طريق الاستقرار الذى من شأنه أن يوفر الأمن والأمان ويزيد فرص العمل والانتاج ويجذب الاستثمار.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوى سياسيه مدنيه تدعو لمسيرات حاشده غدااا للاتحاديه​*


----------



## چاكس (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بيان لـ"لإخوان" رداً على أحداث الاتحادية: الشعب سيقبل على الاستفتاء
> 
> رداً على الأحداث المؤسفة بمحيط قصر الاتحادية أصدرت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بياناً رسمياً، أكدت فيه أن الشعب سيقبل على الاستفتاء على الدستور المقرر له يوم 15 من الشهر الجارى.*
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*



*بطلوا حشيش يا رعاع يا اسلاميين.. غباءكم بلا حدود .. مكانكم السجون و لا حياة لكم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*محمود سعد على "تويتر": الإخوان اعتدوا على ابنتى الوحيدة بالاتحادية

قالت الصفحة الرسمية للإعلامى محمود سعد، "إن الإخوان قاموا بالاعتداء على (مى سعد) الابنة الوحيدة للإعلامى محمود سعد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*انسحاب الأمن من "الاتحادية" وإلقاء قنابل الغاز على المتظاهرين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد د.محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، أن عدد المصابين بالاشتباكات أمام قصر الاتحادية بين مؤيدى ومعارضى رئيس الجمهورية، ارتفع إلى 243 مصاباً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالب عدد من المتظاهرين أمام مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم زملاءهم بعدم التعرض لضباط وجنود الأمن المركزى المكلفين بتأمين مقر الجماعة.  *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس ديوان الرئاسة: "مرسى" سيتحدث للشعب اليوم الخميس
نقلت قناة العربية تصريحات للسفير رفاعة الطهطاوى رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية، أكد خلالها أن الرئيس محمد مرسى أصدر تعليماته بعدم التعامل بعنف مع المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية، لافتا أن الرئيس مرسى سيتحدث اليوم الخميس للشعب المصرى، ليقدم له أخبارا سارة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *رئيس ديوان الرئاسة: "مرسى" سيتحدث للشعب اليوم الخميس
> نقلت قناة العربية تصريحات للسفير رفاعة الطهطاوى رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية، أكد خلالها أن الرئيس محمد مرسى أصدر تعليماته بعدم التعامل بعنف مع المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية، لافتا أن الرئيس مرسى سيتحدث اليوم الخميس للشعب المصرى، ليقدم له أخبارا سارة.*


*
يلا يا شعب هيييييصواا وعيشوااا حياتكواااا وادوهاا ضررب وولا يهمكوااا
واللى هيفضل عايش لبكره بابا مرسى هيوزع عليه بونبون *


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت الناشطة السياسية نورهان حفظى، خطيبة الناشط أحمد دومة، إن مسيرتين من مسجدى "النور" بالعباسية، و"رابعة العدوية" بمدينة نصر، فضلاً عن ثالثة من ميدان "المطرية" ستنطلق اليوم الخميس باتجاه قصر "الاتحادية".*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

يارب تموت يا مرسى 

قبل ما تتكلم انت وعصابتك  يا زعيم العصابه 

خلاص تعبنا وقرفنا منكوا غوروا بقى 

ده حسنى كان ملاك واحنا افترينا عليه وعرفنا قيمته دلوقتى 

​


----------



## V mary (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *رئيس ديوان الرئاسة: "مرسى" سيتحدث للشعب اليوم الخميس
> نقلت قناة العربية تصريحات للسفير رفاعة الطهطاوى رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية، أكد خلالها أن الرئيس محمد مرسى أصدر تعليماته بعدم التعامل بعنف مع المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية، لافتا أن الرئيس مرسى سيتحدث اليوم الخميس للشعب المصرى، ليقدم له أخبارا سارة.*



هو دة نوعة أية ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

قامت قوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة بمحيط قصر الرئاسة بإطلاق قنابل  مسيلة  للدموع على المتظاهرين من الجانبين للحد من الاشتباكات بينهما ،ومن  ناحية  أخرى قام المتظاهرين من الجانبين باستعمال القنابل الحارقة  "المولوتوف"في  تصعيد الاشتباكات بإلقاءها من الجانب للأخر ،وتواجدت عناصر  بحوزتها أسلحة  خرطوش ،مما تسبب في زيادة عدد المصابين من الجانبين .
  	ومن جهة أخرى قام المتظاهرون بوضع مصدات مانعة للتدخل بحدود كلا الجانبين   ،كما استعمل المتظاهرون المشتبكون اقلام الليزر ،لتشتيت الجانب الأخر عند   التشابك . 
​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاعتداء بالضرب على القيادى الاخوانى صبحى صالح بالضرب فى الاسكندريه 
شكله يااااى صعب وهو مضروب *


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الاعتداء بالضرب على القيادى الاخوانى صبحى صالح بالضرب فى الاسكندريه
> شكله يااااى صعب وهو مضروب *



احسن عقبال باقى العصابه 
​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة: إصابات رجال الشرطة فى أحداث الاتحادية "كدمات وسحجات"*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* الكنائس تفتح أبوابها أمام المصابين فى أحداث "الاتحادية" *




*                                                         الخميس 06.12.2012 - 12:54 ص                 *


* 



 *

*              كتب: ميرا توفيق - مايكل نبيل           *
*           فتحت كنائس مصر الجديدة أبوابها لاستقبال   المرضى والمصابيين الناتجه عن المواجهات بين مؤيدى الرئيس ومعارضيه، وقد   استقبلت العديد من الكنائس المحيطة بمنطقة مصر الجديدة وقصر الاتحادية   ومنها  كنيسة مارمرقس كليوباترا للأقباط الارثوذكس والعيادة التابعة التى   استفبلت العديد من المصابين،وكنيسة القديسة ريتا التابعة للكنيسة   الكاثوليكية والكنيسة الإنجيلية بكليوباترا ومدرسة دليفراند المستشفى   الميدانى بالكنيسة الانجيلية.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*العنف عاد من جديد والاشتباكات أصبحت عنيفه وداميه​*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام عدد من معارضي  قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي،   بتحطيم اتوبيس وسيارتين بشارع  ابراهيم  اللقاني، تابعة للمتظاهرين المؤيدين   للرئيس محمد مرسي والتي  استقلوها  للانتقال الي قصر الاتحادية.*
*  	وقام المعارضون بتحطيم السيارات وتكسير الأبواب وزجاج السيارات وتفريغ اطارات السيارات والقبض علي السائقين وتقيدهم.*
​


----------



## V mary (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *النيابة: إصابات رجال الشرطة فى أحداث الاتحادية "كدمات وسحجات"*



فعلا انا شفتهم يشربوا سجائر وهم بيتفرجوا علي شاب لوحدة بتاع خمسة عشر واحد اخواني بيسحلوة
فتقربيا السجائر تبعتهم شوية


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجددت الاشتباكات الآن مرة  أخرى في  محيط قصر الاتحادية بين  مؤيدي ومعارضي الإعلان الدستوري، الذي  أصدره  الرئيس محمد مرسي، ومشروع  الدستور الجديد، في ساعة متأخرة من ليل   الأربعاء, الخميس.


وقامت قوات الأمن باستخدام الغاز الخانق بكثافة لمنع المتظاهرين من الاقتراب من قصر الاتحادية، ومحاولة تفريقهم.


وأفاد شهود عيان، أن قوات الأمن انسحبت من المنطقة المحيطة   بالباب  الخلفي لقصر الاتحادية من ناحية شارع بغداد، وحرب شوارع بين   المتظاهرين  والإخوان، حسب زعمهم.


في السياق ذاته، أفاد مراسل برنامج "الحياة اليوم"، بأنه   تم حرق سيارة  ملاكي بني سويف رقم (8653) بالقرب من موقع الاشتباكات، وكان   بها شوم وأسلحة  بيضاء وعدد من المطبوعات عليها شعار حزب الحرية والعدالة-   الذراع السياسي  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الدولية لحقوق الإنسان" تطالب مرسى بالوقف الفورى للعنف بالاتحادية

طالبت المنظمة الدولية للتنمية وحقوق الإنسان، الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية بالتدخل الفورى لوقف أعمال العنف أمام قصر الاتحادية ووقف دماء المصريين التى تسيل على الأرض.*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*
كشف الناشط   السياسى  " أحمد رفعت " منسق اتحاد ثوار  الإسكندرية ، فى تصريح خاص "   بوابة الفجر " إن المتظاهرين القائمين بميدان  سيدى جابر ، قاموا بالإعتداء   بالضرب والسحل للقيادى الإخوانى " صبحى صالح " ، مضيفاً ان تم التحفظ على   سيارته فى قلب ميدان سيدى جابر​ 
 	و أشار "  رفعت " عن سبب اعتداء الثوار على صالح ،   قائلاً " أثناء تلقيه أموال لمجموعة من شباب الإخوان عقب دخولهم الميدان  ،   قام عدد من الثوار بمراقبتهم ثم انكشف امرهما ، وقام هؤلاء الشباب من   الثوار بالاشارة لباقى الثوار ثم تم كشف هذه اللعبه وضرب صالح وشباب   الاخوان فروا هاربين ، اثر كم اعداد الثوار بالميدان عليهم .










*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشفت مصادر سيادية رفيعة المستوى أن  الدكتور "محمد مرسي" - رئيس  الجهورية - قرر مشاورات أجراها اليوم بأن يتم  فرض الأحكام العرفية وحظر  التجوال لقمع المتظاهرين غير المؤيدين له  والمتواجدين في محيط قصر  الاتحادية والطرق والمنتشرين بطول الطرق المؤدية  إليه.
وأكدت نفس المصادر السيادية أن قرار الرئيس لاقى رفضًا  تامًا من قبل  قادة القوات المسلحة، التي أعلنت عدم تدخلها في الشأن  السياسي الذي تشهده  مصر الآن، رافضين استخدام العنف بأي شكل ضد الشعب.*


----------



## DODY2010 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل ومؤكد ..

محمد البلتاجي يدير عمليات قتل المصريين من الشقة رقم 901 في العقار 45 بشارع ميشيل باخوم بالدقي بجوار نادي الصيد !!!
  شيرررررررر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*صمتك يا مرسى الى الان لا يعنى الا انك راضى عن ما يحدث أو أنه كان هدفك من الاول  ..!!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*مكالمه هامه جدااااااا من المقدم وليد من الموجودين داخل احداث  حراسة الاتحاديه فى مداخله تليفونيه لمعتز على قناة الحياه الان
المتظاهرين بالامس كانوا سلميين واليوم هناك اعتداء حدث عليهم من الاخوان المسلمين وغداً سيقدمون للعداله المحرضين والمسؤوولين عن هذه الاحداث من جماعة الاخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترددت أنباء عن مصرع أحد المتظاهرين بعد أن تلقى رصاصة طلق نارى فى الاشتباكات الدائرة حالياً بشوارع الميرغنى بمحيط قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## كليماندوس (5 ديسمبر 2012)

... ( *وأكدت نفس المصادر السيادية أن قرار الرئيس لاقى رفضًا  تامًا من قبل  قادة القوات المسلحة ) ...
نشكرك يا رب لان يدك ( عاملة )  فى الاحداث ...

 
*


----------



## DODY2010 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

حالة وفاة جديدة أعلن عنها الأن فى مستشفى منشية البكرى .. إسمه هانى محمد سند توفى على إثر طلق نارى فى الرقبة


----------



## Senamor (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس ديوان الرئاسة: الرئيس #مرسي سيتحدث للشعب اليوم الخميس*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *رئيس ديوان الرئاسة: الرئيس #مرسي سيتحدث للشعب اليوم الخميس*​



*ايون رئيس ديوانه صرح بانه هيخطب خطاباً (مؤثراً ):fun_oops:
وفى قولا أخر قيل أنه سيعلن للشعب أخباراً سعيده ومفرحه:flowers:
ومن توقعاتى الشخصيه أنه هيوزع بونبون للفريق اللى هيفضل عايش للصبح:2:
برافوووووووووو مووورسى :t16:*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Senamor قال:


> *رئيس ديوان الرئاسة: الرئيس #مرسي سيتحدث للشعب اليوم الخميس*​



لاى شعب اهله وعشيرته طبعا 

وبعدين هيتكلم من خلف الكواليس ده يخاف يظهر زى الرجاله 

وهيقول ايه بعد كل اللى حصل لو عنده شويه دم يغور  محدش عايزه ياخد عصابته ويروح افغانستان 
​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ايون رئيس ديوانه صرح بانه هيخطب خطاباً (مؤثراً ):fun_oops:
> وفى قولا أخر قيل أنه سيعلن للشعب أخباراً سعيده ومفرحه:flowers:
> ومن توقعاتى الشخصيه أنه هيوزع بونبون للفريق اللى هيفضل عايش للصبح:2:
> برافوووووووووو مووورسى :t16:*




تصدقى قطعتى قلبى يا دونا  خطاب مؤثر وانتى عارفه انى قلبى ضعيف هههههههه

الخبر اللى يفرحنا كلنا انه يرحل يكون ربنا رضى علينا بجد 

وهو كفايه اوى عليه كده 

غور يا موووووووووووووووووووووووورسى
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*سؤال والنعمه بررررررررىء 
يوم النصر المزعوم فى معركة الانتخابات مورسى بيه طلع يحتفل وسط اهله وعشيرته بالفوز قبل ما يفوز وكانت الساعه حوالى 4 فجراااااااا
يعنى بتسهر أهو يا مووورسى ومش بتنام بدرى ..أومال مش معبرنااااااااا النهارده لييييييييه ولا السهره المره دى مش عاجباك؟؟!!؟؟*


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	القوى المعتصمة بالتحرير تدعو لـ 3 مسيرات إلى «الاتحادية» اليوم.. والاحتشاد بجميع ميادين مصر

	 		دعت عدد من القوى السياسية المعتصمة بالتحرير جماهير الشعب المصرى   للمشاركة فى ٣ مسيرات سلمية اليوم الخميس، لتتوجه إلى قصر الاتحادية، لوقف   ما اعتبرته "عنف مفرط وبلطجة تمارسها جماعة الإخوان" ضد المتظاهرين   والمعتصمين سلميا، الذين يدافعون عن حقوقهم فى التعبير والتظاهر والاعتصام   السلمى. 	 		  	 		
		وأكدت القوى المعتصمة فى بيان عاجل لها منذ قليل أن تلك المسيرات تأتى   لإعلان رفضها تحويل الاختلاف السياسى إلى اقتتال أهلى فى الشوارع وإسالة   دماء المصريين، على حد وصفها. 	 		  	 		
		ومن المقرر أن تنطلق المسيرات الثلاث إلى قصر الاتحادية فى الرابعة من   بعد ظهر اليوم من ميدان المطرية، وميدان رابعة العدوية، ومن أمام مسجد   النور بالعباسية. 	 		  	 		
		ودعت القوى المعتصمة جماهير الشعب المصرى أيضا للاحتشاد بميدان التحرير، وجميع ميادين الثورة فى محافظات مصر.
*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سؤال والنعمه بررررررررىء
> يوم النصر المزعوم فى معركة الانتخابات مورسى بيه طلع يحتفل وسط اهله وعشيرته بالفوز قبل ما يفوز وكانت الساعه حوالى 4 فجراااااااا
> يعنى بتسهر أهو يا مووورسى ومش بتنام بدرى ..أومال مش معبرنااااااااا النهارده لييييييييه ولا السهره المره دى مش عاجباك؟؟!!؟؟*




تصدقى بقى انتى بتهزى 

يوم ما بقى رئيس عمر اهله ما حلموا بيوم زى ده 

النهارده مش فارقه بقى اتمسكن لغايه ما اتمكن 

وبعدين لازم ياخد اذن من سيده ولا ايه 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> تصدقى قطعتى قلبى يا دونا  خطاب مؤثر وانتى عارفه انى قلبى ضعيف هههههههه
> 
> الخبر اللى يفرحنا كلنا انه يرحل يكون ربنا رضى علينا بجد
> 
> ...



*يرررررررحل ايه يا ريا بس:dntknw:
مبارك يومها فضل أنه يتنحى علشان ميشوفش اللى بيحصل قدامنا النهارده ده
مبارك قرر يرحل ويستسلم علشان بلده اللى فضل يعمرها 30 سنه متتبهدلش
لكن النهارده احنا قدام شخص مختل مريض نفسيااااا حاقد على المجتمع اللى مكانش جزء منه وكان مرمى فى السجن طيب يخاف ليه على الشعب ولا هيصعب عليه بهدلة البلد وهو فاقد لاى انتماء 
لازم نعرف ان الفرق رهيييييب بين ظابط عشق تراب البلد وواحد خريج سجون وطريد العداله *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> تصدقى بقى انتى بتهزى
> 
> يوم ما بقى رئيس عمر اهله ما حلموا بيوم زى ده
> 
> ...



*قصدك بدعدع لا ده تلاقيه بيصلى العشاااا وينااااااااااام 
الراجل ادى الاوامر بالجهاد من امبارح بليل وكفايه عليه لحد كده يعنى هيقطع نفسه *


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يرررررررحل ايه يا ريا بس:dntknw:
> مبارك يومها فضل أنه يتنحى علشان ميشوفش اللى بيحصل قدامنا النهارده ده
> مبارك قرر يرحل ويستسلم علشان بلده اللى فضل يعمرها 30 سنه متتبهدلش
> لكن النهارده احنا قدام شخص مختل مريض نفسيااااا حاقد على المجتمع اللى مكانش جزء منه وكان مرمى فى السجن طيب يخاف ليه على الشعب ولا هيصعب عليه بهدلة البلد وهو فاقد لاى انتماء
> لازم نعرف ان الفرق رهيييييب بين ظابط عشق تراب البلد وواحد خريج سجون وطريد العداله *



فعلا نفسى يرجعوا البلاعه اللى جم منها 

والله جزمه حسنى بالاخوان  كلهم كدب وغش وخداع 

مفيش كلمه قالها وصدق فيها فى رئيس جمهوريه كده 

على فكره عمرى ما اتصورته رئييس لبلدى الغاليه لمده 5 دقايق بس تصورى بقى 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تزايدت حدة الاشتباكات بشارع الميرغنى أمام نادى هليوبوليس بعد قيام المتظاهرين المؤيدين للرئيس مرسى بالتوجه نحو المتظاهرين المعارضين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*نوبات حراسة إضافية ومتاريس لتأمين ميدان التحرير

بدأ المعتصمون بميدان التحرير، زيادة إجراءات تأمين خيام المعتصمين بالميدان بإضافة أكياس من الرمال وحواجز حديدية فى مداخل الميدان بشارع طلعت حرب ومحمد محمود، ومن ناحية المتحف المصرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تزايد حدة الاشتباكات بمحيط الاتحادية وسط إطلاق أعيرة نارية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مؤيدو مرسى يصعدون أعلى العمارات المحيطة بالاتحادية لتأمين أنصارهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاشتباكات تزداد عنفاً وسط انسحاب أمنى​*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالمستندات .. حشد مليشيات الإخوان لفض إعتصام الإتحادية 

*
 *12/6/2012   1:51 AM​






 
محمد كمال – عمرو عبد العاطى

      بشكل مباشر وأمر ,, يتم تكليف مليشيات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لفض  إعتصام اليوم , حيث وجد مستند اليوم بحوز أحد أفراد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين  ومعه مستند يكشف عن بعض الأسماء وأرقام التليفونات الخاصة للمسئولين عن  التأمين والحشد .

      ويبدو ان الخطأ الذى وقع به أحد أفراد الجماعة قد أوقعهم فى خطأ جسيم , فبذلك المستند تتحمل الجماعة مسئولية أحداث اليوم .

*​*




 
*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*نجل الشاطر : سيذكر التاريخ دور الجماعة البطولى 

*
*12/6/2012   1:57 AM​*
*




​
*
*محمد كمال *

*  	قال نجل خيرت الشاطر " سعد " , القيادى بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين , أن التاريخ سيذكر تاريخ الجماعة البطولى للدفاع عن الوطن .
  	وقد قال سعد الشاطر  عبر صفحته الخاصة بموقع التواصل الإجتماعى تويتر " :  وسيذكر التاريخ يوماً  دور الإخوان البطولي في الدفاع عن هذا البلد رغم كل  محاولات التخوين  الضخمة " .​*​
*​*
*​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور محمد سلطان، رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية أن حصيلة المصابين بالاشتباكات الدائرة أمام محيط قصر الاتحادية حتى الآن بلغت 346 مصابًا و3 حالات وفيات.*


----------



## سهم الغدر (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الدستور | عاجل.مصادر:مرسي ينوي فرض الأحكام العرفية والجيش يرفض*

.st_fblike_vcount{margin-right:-10px;overflow:hidden;height:65px;display:block;width:75px;}.st_fblike_vcount span{overflow:hidden!important;height:65px;}#flyingDiv ******.twitter-share-button{margin:5px 3px -3px 0;}
 

1


























12/06/2012 - 00:48



كشفت مصادر سيادية رفيعة المستوى أن الدكتور "محمد مرسي" - رئيس الجهورية - قرر مشاورات أجراها اليوم بأن يتم فرض الأحكام العرفية وحظر التجوال لقمع المتظاهرين غير المؤيدين له والمتواجدين في محيط قصر الاتحادية والطرق والمنتشرين بطول الطرق المؤدية إليه.
وأكدت نفس المصادر السيادية أن قرار الرئيس لاقى رفضًا تامًا من قبل قادة القوات المسلحة، التي أعلنت عدم تدخلها في الشأن السياسي الذي تشهده مصر الآن، رافضين استخدام العنف بأي شكل ضد الشعب


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*انباء عن سماع طلقات ناريه بالقرب من ميدان التحرير وعلى الاغلب الصوت قادم من شارع محمد محمود*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *بالمستندات .. حشد مليشيات الإخوان لفض إعتصام الإتحادية
> 
> *
> *12/6/2012   1:51 AM​
> ...



*مستندات فى منتهى الاهميه 
أتمنى تصل ليد أمينه ويتم التحقيق فيها وادانة المسؤوليين المعروفين للشعب مسبقاً *


----------



## The Antiochian (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *  يوسف الحسيني ‏يعرض صوره على تويتر تحت عنوان حتى لا تنسوا تاريخكم الاسود ايها الاخوان !!!*
> *2012-12-05 21:22:32*
> 
> *
> ...


*هذه جريمة من جرائم إخوان سوريا قبل سحقهم في الثمانينيات وإعدام عشرات الآلاف منهم بعد حرب استمرت 4 سنوات حتى تمام اقضاء على وجودهم في سوريا .
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *نجل الشاطر : سيذكر التاريخ دور الجماعة البطولى
> 
> *
> *12/6/2012   1:57 AM​*
> ...



*فعلا سيذكر لكم التاريخ ما اقترفته اياديكم الملوثه بدم الابرياء يا ارهابيين:bomb:*


----------



## سهم الغدر (6 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/90821#.UL_f1cL2u5k.twitter

  الوطن مؤيدو الرئيس يعذبون متظاهرين لإجبارهم على الاعتراف بتقاضي أموال من "الفلول


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن يتمركز أمام أبواب الاتحادية ومؤيدو مرسى ينصبون خيامًا للاعتصام

عادت قوات الأمن المركزى مرة أخرى للتواجد أمام جميع أبواب قصر الاتحادية فى إطار عملية تأمينه، حيث شكلت دروعا بشرية من قواتها بمنتصف شارع المرغنى.*


----------



## سهم الغدر (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*نوارة نجم: الشاطر وراء كل ما حدث من أجل مصلحته*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZT-nGA-W24&sns=tw


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل الان عن الدستور وتطورات جديدة

  أكثر من 100  دبلوماسي فى ببان وقوعوه وأرسلوه لوزارة الخارجية أنهم   يرفضون الإشراف على استفتاء تعديل الدستور الذى يجرى على دماء المصريين.   ودعا الدبلوماسيون وزارة الخارجية إلى عدم الإشراف على استفتاء المصريين فى   السفارات والقنصليات المصرية بالخارج.  	وقال الدبلوماسيون فى بيانهم نحن  الموقعون أدناه من أعضاء السلك  الدبلوماسي  والقنصلي ألينا على أنفسنا  خدمة وطننا بحيادية تامة ودون  انحياز بما يحقق مصالحه ويزود عنه فى كافة  المواقع والمسؤوليات التى  نتبوأها ندين كل يد أثمة شاركت بشكل مباشر او  غير مباشر فى الأحداث الجارية  التى وقعت اليوم ونعلن رفضنا إشراف وزارة  الداخلية على استفتاء لمصريين  بالخارج على مشروع دستور تراق بسبب دماء  المصريين.
*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الناشط الحقوقى جمال عيد​*​
*​ *
*    	  		 		   			 								كتبت – نرمين عشرة: 			 	  	   		  		منذ 3 ساعة 33 دقيقة  		     *
* قال الناشط الحقوقى جمال عيد، رئيس الشبكة العربية لمعلومات حقوق  الإنسان،  إن الفراق أصبح بين الحريصين على الوطن وبين الرئيس محمد مرسى  مشيرا إلى  استقالة عدد من مستشارى الرئيس.​ وأوضح عيد، خلال تغريدته على حسابه الشخصى على تويتر مساء اليوم  الأربعاء،  أن استقالة مستشارى الرئيس أفقدته الكثير وأنه لم يبق حوله سوى  كارهى  الديمقراطية، مؤكدا أن اتهامهم للمتظاهرين بالفلول أصبح سماجة.​ وأبدى عيد ندمه على انتخابه للرئيس محمد مرسى ضد الفريق أحمد شفيق موجها   لمرسى " أنا مواطن مصري أخطأت وأتمنى أن تقطع يدي التي صوتت لك ضد شفيق،   شفيق هو مرسي ومرسي هو مبارك"​*
*وكان عدد من مستشارى الرئيس أعلنوا تقديم استقالتهم اليوم بعد تعند الرئيس   في عدم سحبه الإعلان الدستور، ومنهم د. سيف عبد الفتاح، أستاذ العلوم   السياسية، والإعلامى عمرو الليثى، والكاتب الصحفى أيمن الصياد.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام عدد من مؤيدى الرئيس مرسى والمتواجدين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية بنصب سبع خيام بالحديقة المجاورة لمسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز فى حين ترك البعض الآخر الحدائق المحيطة للقصر، وفى السياق ذاته استمرت الاشتباكات بين مؤيدى الرئيس والمعارضين بميدان روكسى، حيث استمر المجهولون فى إطلاق زجاجات المولوتوف والألعاب النارية وهو الأمر الذى دفع أنصار الرئيس لإطلاق عدد من الطلقات فى الهواء. 

 واحتشد عدد من أنصار الرئيس مرسى فى بداية ميدان روكسى وسط ترديد الله أكبر.*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*
** قال الناشط السياسى أحمد دومة، إنه عاد من المستشفى متوجهاً إلى شارع الخليفة المأمون بمصر الجديدة بالقرب من قصر الاتحادية.*
* وأوضح دومة فى تغريدة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى تويتر، قائلا: "عدت من   المستشفى للخليفة المأمون... الثورة مستمرة، والنصر قادم رغما عن أنف   عصابة الإخوان".*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*منذ قليل كانت هناك محاوله للاعتداء على كنيسة العذراء بسموحه تصدت لها اللجان الشعبيه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أدى قيام أحد أفراد تأمين مدخل ميدان التحرير من شارع محمد محمود لإطلاق طلقات من مسدس صوت يستخدمه فى تأمين الشارع إلى حالة من الاستنفار بين المعتصمين*


----------



## DODY2010 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*جريدة الفجرررر
عاجل : استشهاد زميلنا الحسيني أبو ضيف من جريدة الفجر منذ دقائق برصاصة في الرأس من كلاب الإخوان ... سامى كمال الدين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصفحتان تلاحقان معارضى الرئيس بميدان روكسى والمؤيدون يتبعونها

دفعت قوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة بمحيط قصر الاتحادية بسيارتين مصفحتين إلى بداية ميدان روكسى، حيث قامت بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## marmora jesus (6 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *منذ قليل كانت هناك محاوله للاعتداء على كنيسة العذراء بسموحه تصدت لها اللجان الشعبيه*



ياااااااااه
هما بالغباء ده
مفيش غير العدرا يعني اللي يفكروا يعملوا حاجة معاها
دي حتي بتظهر الايام دي


----------



## DODY2010 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

وفاة شخص اسمه عبد الرحمن حسام الدين حسن 
ورقم بطاقته 29106140101256
محل اقامته 6 شارع محمد عبد المغنى
موجدود فى مستشفى الجنزورى عاوزين حد من اصدقائة او اقربائة


----------



## marmora jesus (6 ديسمبر 2012)

اصابة الحسيني ابو ضيف الصحفي بجريدة الفجر بطلق ناري بالرأس ادي لوفاته فورا امام الاتحاديه


----------



## marmora jesus (6 ديسمبر 2012)

ألقى عدد من مؤيدى الرئيس محمد مرسى القبض على متظاهر من معارضى قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى، أمام قصر الاتحادية فى الاشتباكات الجارية الآن، وانهالوا عليه ضربا.

واصطحب مؤيدو مرسى الشاب إلى أحد الشوارع الجانبية، وأعلن أحد أنصار مرسى أنه يجب أن يقيموا عليه حد الحرابة.


[YOUTUBE]awsr5vVsJ0o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*استشهاد شاب بخنجر في عينه

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3341882#post3341882*


----------



## سهم الغدر (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مسؤول بالصحة لـ"الوطن": تعليمات رئاسية بعدم الإعلان عن القتلى في أحداث "الاتحادية"


http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/90799#.UMAItFqb1DA.twitter


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *نجل الشاطر : سيذكر التاريخ دور الجماعة البطولى
> 
> *
> *12/6/2012   1:57 AM​*
> ...



*هو فعلا كلامه صح

التاريخ من السهل تشويهه 

و من السهل تخوين الأمين و تصديق الخائن 

على حسب مين اللى بيكتب التاريخ و مين اللى بيصدقه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* أحد أنصار الرئيس يستخدم سلاح ناري تجاه المتظاهرين 

*​* 



 




                 صورة من محتوى الفيديو لأحد أنصار الرئيس يستخدم سلاح ناري تجاه المتظاهرين    

 12/6/2012 3:37:00 AM
كتب- محمد الحكيم:
عرض الإعلامي يسري فودة لقطات مقربة قام    بتصويرها المصور الخاص ببرنامج ''آخر كلام'' المذاع على فضائية ''أون تي    في''، والذي يظهر أحد المؤيدين للإعلان الدستوري، وهو يحمل سلاح ناري    ويصوبه نحو المتظاهرين المعارضين لقرارات الرئيس.

برنامج آخر كلام

تجدر  الإشارة إلى أن الاشتباكات دائرة   بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الإعلان الدستوري  الصادر عن الرئيس محمد مرسي في محيط   قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي، وأسفرت عن سقوط  350 مصابا و3 قتلى.

*​*




* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*نصار الرئيس يحتفلون أمام قصر الاتحادية ويرددون هتافات النصر

    الفجر  * ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإسعاف تنقل مصابين من الاتحادية للعلاج بالمستشفى الميدانى بالتحرير

*
*  الخميس، 6 ديسمبر  2012 - 07:14






                             سيارات إسعاف 
 كتب  رامى ناجى ومحمود محيى 




 
دخلت 6 سيارات إسعاف  إلى ميدان التحرير   فجر اليوم، الخميس،  لنقل  مصابين سقطوا  فى الاشتباكات الدائرة فى محيط   قصر الاتحادية، طلبوا  نقلهم  للعلاج بالمستشفى الميدانى بالتحرير، وعدم   نقلهم للمستشفيات الحكومية.

ودخلت السيارات من ناحية ميدان عبد المنعم رياض عبر شارع ميريت واستوقفتهم    اللجان الشعبية لتأمين الميدان لتفتيش السيارات، خوفا أن يكون متسللا   بينهم  عناصر من الإخوان المسلمين، وأدى صوت صافرات الإسعاف إلى إيقاظ   المعتصمين  النائمين فى الخيام وخروجهم للمشاركة فى التأمين.
*​*



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أيمن الصياد: الرئيس يتألم لما يحدث.. لكن الألم وحده لا يكفي

                                           كتب : سهيلة حامد                  منذ 4 دقائق             






الدكتور أيمن الصياد          
قال الدكتور أيمن الصياد، المستشار السابق للرئيس  محمد مرسي، إن  الرئيس يتألم لما يحدث ومما يراه الآن أمام قصر الاتحادية،  مشيراً إلى أن  الموقف صعب وهناك أرواح تزهق، لافتاً إلى أن الألم وحده لا  يكفي؛ لأن  المواقف الصعبة تحتاج لقرارات بحجمها. 

وأضاف الصياد، خلال اتصال هاتفي مع الإعلامية عزة مصطفي في  برنامج  "ستوديو البلد" على قناة "صدى البلد": "إن لغة الحوار الحالية وما  يستخدم  فيها من عبارات مثل "قتلانا في الجنة وقتلاهم في النار" كل هذا أدى  إلى ما  نراه الآن.


الوطن​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهضيبي: الشاطر أدار ''موقعة الاتحادية'' 

* *



  
إبراهيم الهضيبي الناشط السياسي وحفيد مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الأسبق    
* 
* 12/6/2012 12:52:00 AM*
*القاهرة- محرر مصراوي:
قال إبراهيم الهضيبي، الناشط السياسي،   وحفيد مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الأسبق، حسن الهضيبي، إن مرشد الجماعة   السابق محمد مهدي عاكف أخبره أن خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد هو الذي أصدر   تعليمات مباشرة لأعضاء الجماعة للنزول لقصر الاتحادية، وفض اعتصام القوى   المدنية هناك.* *
وأوضح الهضيبي أنه اتصل بالمرشد السابق  وعبر له عن  استيائه من نزول الإخوان إلى قصر الاتحادية، وهو ما اتفق فيه  معه عاكف،  مؤكدا له معارضته الشديدة لقرار النزول.* *
وتجددت الاشتباكات مساء  الاربعاء، بين  عدد من المتظاهرين أمام   ''قصر الاتحادية  '' وبشارع  الميرغني، ومؤيدي  قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي الأخيرة ، مما تسبب في إصابة  العديد من  المتظاهرين بجروح في الوجه وكدمات في أنحاء متفرقة من جسدهم،  ووسط أنباء  عن سقوط قتلى، وتبادل الجانبين التراشق بالحجارة وزجاجات  المولوتوف .* *
يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي يواصل فيه المتظاهرين اعتصامهم أمام القصر الرئاسي، بمصر الجديدة.* *
كان  عدد من القوى السياسية قد أعلنت  اعتصامها أمام القصر الرئاسي، عقب انتهاء  المظاهرات الحاشدة أمامه يوم  الثلاثاء، في إطار فعاليات مليونية  ''الإنذار  الأخير''، لمطالبة الرئيس  مرسي بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري الذي أصدره مؤخرا،  وإعادة وضع مشروع جديد  للدستور يحظى على موافقة جميع القوى الوطنية.* *






*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*
 *
 تواضروس: نحتاج الحكمة في طريق حياتنا خاصة ما يواجه بلادنا من عنف هذه الأيام


    دعا البابا تواضروس الثاني- بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، إلى  الصلاة من أجل ما تواجهه مصر في هذه الأيام.                    وقال البابا تواضروس الثاني -في تغريدة على حسابه الشخصي بموقع تويتر-  اليوم الخميس- إننا "نحتاج الحكمة في طريق حياتنا، خاصة ما يواجه بلادنا من  عنف هذه الأيام .. صل بقلبك".* *





* ​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسى قد لا يظهر اليوم انتظارا لأوامر «الشاطر»
 ​
 





ذكر مصدر مطلع لـ«الدستور الأصلي»، أن الرئيس مرسى قد لا يظهر اليوم  الخميس، وذلك امتثالا وانتظاراً لتوجيهات نائب مرشد جماعة الإخوان خيرت  الشاطر.   يذكر أن رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية، السفير محمد رفاعة الطهطاوي،  قال إن الرئيس محمد مرسى سيوجه خطابا مؤثرا يحمل أخبارا هامة للشعب اليوم    وأضاف الطهطاوى أن لديه معلومات حول اجتماع عدد ممن وصفهم بـ«الفلول» مع  شخصية صعيدية بأحد الفنادق، للتدبير للاعتداء على المتظاهرين، معتبرا أن  رئاسة الجمهورية غير مسئولة عن ما وقع اليوم من اشتباكات أمام قصر  الاتحادية.






​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو هام من كريم السبكي يفضح الاخوان 

[YOUTUBE]evoRZt5najY#![/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*نور فرحات يدعو إلى ربط الاستفتاء على الدستور باستفتاء جديد على شرعية الرئيس*
*بوابة الأهرام *


*6-12-2012 | 07:43 *







*



*
*نور فرحات*​

*دعا  الفقيه القانوني محمد نور فرحات  في رسالة وجهها عبر البريد الإلكتروني  الرئيس مرسى وجماعته إذا أرادوا التمسك بالإعلان الدستورى وبالاستفتاء على  دستور الفتنة ؛ وحتى تكون لهم شرعية لا نزاع فيها أن يربطوا الاستفتاء على  الدستور بالاستفتاء على شخص الرئيس.  

وقال إن على الرئيس التعهد بالتنحى إن صوت الشعب بعدم الموافقة أو  بالموافقة بنسبة تقل عن ٦٠٪ وليعلنوا ذلك الآن ؛ على ان يجرى الاستفتاء تحت  اشراف منظمة الأمم المتحدة.  * *

وقال فرحات أن الذين يهاجمون الثوار فى محيط الاتحادية ويريقون دماءهم  يدعون الدفاع عن الشرعية؛ القتل يتم باسم الشرعية ؛ الرئيس لن يسحب الإعلان  الدستورى لأن الصراع صراع وجود لا صراع حدود". * *

ونوه  فرحات إلى أن الرئيس مصمم على طرح دستور الفتنة للاستفتاء لأن  أسلمة الدولة كما صرح أحد أنصاره هدف استراتيجى لن تحيد القوى الاسلامية  عنه ولو بالقوة وقال فرحات "ليكن الاستفتاء على الدستور طرحا للثقة  بالرئيس. * *

اليست هذه هى الشرعية الحقيقية ؟* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*ألا يعلم الرئيس مُرسى أن الثورات مثل أسماك القرش إذا رأت الدم زادت توحشاً و غضباً ؟ الدكتور عمّار على حسن*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*البلشى أمين العليا للانتخابات: لن أشترك في إستفتاء أريقت بسببه دماء المصريين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*لمصريُون  ف الخارج | أستراليا تنتفض إحتجاجاً على الدستور الجديد.. وتظاهرات ضد  إعلان مرسى و اسقاط الحكومه يومى السبت و الاحد القادم حسب المواعيد الاتيه
 سيدنى: السبت ١٢/٨ الساعه الواحده ظهرا أمام القنصلية العامة المصرية فى سيدنى
 Commonwealth St, Surry Hills 241

 :: ملبورن: السبت ١٢/٨ الساعة الثانيه مسيرة من أمام مكتبة الولاية إلى القنصلية العامة المصرية فى ملبورن.
 بيرث: الأحد ١٢/٩ الساعه العاشره و النصف صباحا أمام ٩٧ وليم ستريت، بيرث
 هذا و قد تم عمل دعوى لكل الهيئات والمنظمات المصرية فى أستراليا لتشكيل  جبهة إنقاذ وطنى على غرار الجبهة التى شكلتها القوى الوطنية فى مصر.

 وقالت الدعوة:" إلى جميع الهيئات والمنظمات والمؤسسات المصرية فى أستراليا  ـ والتى تؤمن بالديمقراطية ومدنية الدولة ـ ندعوكم إلى الاتحاد معنا فى  تكوين "جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى" على غرار مثيلتها التى شكلتها القوى المدنية  فى مصر مؤخراً، وذلك بهدف الالتفاف خلف هدف أساسى هو إسقاط الإعلان  الدستورى غير الشرعى وإجهاض الدستور الجديد غير التوافقى والذى قامت  بكتابته لجنة تأسيسية غير ممثلة لكافة فئات الشعب المصرى".

 وأضافت  الدعوة، أخى المصرى، أختى المصرية، دعنا نضع أيادينا معاً لمواجهة  الديكتاتور الجديد لترسيخ دعائم الديموقراطية التى يستحقها الشعب المصرى  العظيم.
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالفيديو احد افراد الحريه والعداله بيضرب 
بيضرب المتظاهرين  ببندقيه " شوت جن" خرطوش 16

[YOUTUBE]iXzH4PuvpLQ[/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*  3 مسيرات إلى قصر الاتحادية عصر اليوم للتعبير عن رفض الاعتداء على المتظاهرين*
*2012-12-06 08:05:36* 

*




*
*       قرر المعتصمون فى ميدان التحرير تنظيم ثلاث مسيرات إلى قصر الاتحادية  للاحتجاج على ما وصفوه باعتداء ميليشيات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على  المتظاهرين السلميين المعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسى وهدم خيام اعتصامهم ونهب  ما فى داخلها.

    وقال مصطفى شوقى عضو المكتب التنفيذى للتيار الشعبى فى تصريحات صحفية  اليوم /الخميس/ "إن العديد من القوى السياسية والأحزاب ومن بينها التحالف  الشعبى والاشتراكيون الثوريون والجمعية الوطنية للتغيير وشباب حزب الوفد  والدستور والتيار الشعبى وغيرهم سيقومون بتنظيم مسيرة من أمام مسجد النور  بالعباسية، واخرى من المطرية، وثالثة من أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية بمدينة  نصر بعد عصر اليوم /الخميس/ للتوجه صوب منطقة قصر الاتحادية".* *





* ​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*  حمدى رزق كتب فى جريدة المصرى اليوم  الرئيس يغادر...*
* 2012-12-06 07:44:47 
*​* 



 
                           بقلم / حمدى رزق            
 
 
    خشيت، أخفت، اعتراك القلق، عرفت، فهمت؟ أرجو أن تكون الرسالة وصلتك، رسالة   بعلم الوصول، حتى باب القصر، كنت داخل أسوار القصر تسمع وكأنك ترى، ترى   النهر هادراً، الغضب طافح على الشُطآن، فى الشوارع والحوارى، وصلتك   الرسالة، أن ارحل؟!      لا تجادل ولا تناقش يا أخ مرسى، قد غرك يوماً بجماعتك  الغرور، استعليتم  بعد استضعاف؟! صرت تبيع وتشترى فينا، ونحن شعب لا يباع  ولا يشترى، ولا يقدر  على ثمنه شاطر ولا مالك ولو ملك كنوز الأرض كلها،  تجوع مصر الحرة ولا تأكل  من أيدى المرشد، لسنا عصافير تلتقط الحب، أو هررة  تأكل من خشاش الأرض،  تحسبهم أغنياء من التعفف، تعففنا كثيراً، وأنت  وجماعتك فى غيكم سادرون.      لن تهنأ بمقعدك الوثير لحظة، ستظل تتقلب ذات  اليمين وذات الشمال، تسترجى  الراحة لن تجدها، ولن يرحمكم الشهداء فى  قبورهم، سيطاردك دم «جيكا» فى  أحلامك، هى كوابيس تسعى، لن تنام ملء  الجفون، لن يغمض لك جفن، لن يحلو لك  طعام حتى ترد الحقوق لأصحابها، «وإذا  حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل».      قلنا لن نصير على حزب واحد، لن نأكل  السريد بلحم الميتة، دستوركم من لحم  ميت، حرام أكلها، أتحب أن يأكل المصرى  لحم أخيه ميتاً؟! لقد حكمت على نفسك  بالألم، ستظل تتألم، وتتألم، مثل  كثير من الفراعين تألموا كثيراً، وتتعذب  بحق شعب أعطاك حباً وأصواتاً،  ونصبك على العرش وهذه الأنهار من تحتك، سممت  النهر، صار نهر السموم كالمهل  يغلى فى البطون، شراب الأثيم.      غادرت القصر الذى كنت ترتع فيه وتحكم من  البوابة الخلفية، فاكر فتحة الصدر  فى التحرير، سبحان الله، أذلتك جماعتك،  وتسلط مرشدك، وغرور شاطرك، دخلت  القصر أول مرة من البوابة الأمامية، دخلته  على الأعناق، تخرج منه خفية وفى  جمع من جنودك، ولولا رحمة من الله،  وكونها سلمية ما خرجت وغلقت دونك وأهلك  وعشيرتك الأبواب.      غادرت وما كنت  تنوى، أخشى أنها نذير شؤم، من يخرج خفية لا يدخل علانية،  ستظل طوال حكمك -  إن طال أو قصر - تحكم خفية، تحكم فى جماعة، فى رهط، أما  الشعب فعذراً خرج  على طاعتك التى تخيلت أنك أحكمت، وسترى لو مدت صناديق  الاستفتاء، سيكون  استفتاء على بقائكم فى الحكم، وسيعلم الذين ظلموا شعبهم  أى منقلب  سينقلبون.      يا مرسى خذ الكتاب بقوة، ولا تستكبر، وألغ إعلانك الباطل، وما  بنى على  باطل، دستوركم باطل، ولا تصعّر خدك للناس الطيبين، لا تعرض بوجهك  عن شباب  التحرير إذا كلمتهم أو كلموك، احتقاراً منك لهم واستكباراً عليهم،  مبسوط  قوى بمسودة الدستور، واثق الخطى تمشى ملكاً فى خيلاء، إن اللّه لا  يحب كل  مختال فخور، ولا تمش فى الاتحادية مرحاً، إنك لن تخرق الأرض ولن  تبلغ  الجبال طولاً، اقصد فى حكمك يا سيادة الرئيس.
 
 
    المصرى اليوم  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صورة لحظة توزيع المهام في الكنيسة الإنجيلية  امس لعلاج المصابين 
    2012-12-06




​


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*



    أعلنت مصادر طبية بمستشفى "الزهراء" وفاة الزميل الصحفى الحسينى أبو ضيف  إكلينيكيا بعد ساعات من إصابته بطلق نارى وطلق خرطوش بالمخ خلال تغطيته  للاشتباكات الدائرة بمحيط قصر الاتحادية.

    وأضافت المصادر الطبية، أن الخرطوش أصاب الصحفى الحسينى أبو ضيف تسبب له  فى تهتك شديد بالمخ، وتم تركه حاليا على أجهزة التنفس الصناعى.





​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* لهذا تم تصفيه الصحفى الحسينى ابو ضيف
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بيان لدبوماسيين يرفضون إشراف الخارجية على استفتاء لدستور أريقت بسببه دماء المصريين
​




    قال بيان صادر عن مجموعة من أعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي والقنصلي المصري في  الخارج إنهم لن يشاركوا في الإشراف على الاستفتاء على الدستور يوم السبت  المقبل وأعلن الموقعون رفضهم إشراف وزارة الخارجية على استفتاء المصريين في  الخارج على مشروع دستور تراق بسببه دماء المصريين".

    وأشار بيان تم تدواله على صفحة على شبكة الانترنت بعنوان " اللوتس " وهي  مجموعة بريدية مغلقة على الدبلوماسيين نحن الموقعين آلينا على أنفسنا خدمة  وطننا بحيادية تامة دون انحياز، بما يحقق مصالحه ويذود عنه في كافة مواقع  المسئولية التي نتبوأها، و اتساقاً مع مبادئنا وولائنا لوطننا.

    وظهر البيان موقعا من 130 دبلوماسيا على صفحة الكاتب والدبلوماسي السابق  عز الدين شكري فشير استاذ العلوم السياسية بالجامعة الأمريكية على " فيسبوك  ".

    ودان البيان كل يد آثمة شاركت بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر في الأحداث الدامية  التي وقعت ليلة امس وأعلن الموقعون رفضهم إشراف وزارة الخارجية على  استفتاء المصريين في الخارج على مشروع دستور تراق بسببه دماء المصريين".





​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*«مكي»: على القضاء أن يبتعد عن السياسة.. ولا أحد يقبل تحصين كل قرارات الرئيس*


*

* 













*طالب المستشار محمود مكي، نائب رئيس الجمهورية، التيارات  السياسية المختلفة بعدم الضغط على القضاة وتسييس العمل القضائي، مشدداً على  أنه لا أحد يقبل أن يقوم الرئيس بتحصين كل قراراته.*
*وشدد، في مؤتمر صحفي، عقده الأربعاء، بقصر الاتحادية، على  ضرورة ابتعاد القضاء عن الصراع، مشيراً إلى أن «مجلس القضاء الأعلى تفهم  دوافع إصدار الإعلان الدستوري، والغرض من التحصين وحدوده ومقاصده» وأنه «لن  يقبل أحد على نفسه أن يحصن الرئيس كل قراراته».*
*وفرّق «مكي» بين كونه قاضيا سابقا، وبين وظيفته الحالية كنائب  للرئيس، مؤكداً أن الإعلان الدستوري الأخير لم يعجبه بكل وضوح، وأن عمره  الافتراضي أوشك على الانتهاء «فلو لم ينته بـ(نعم) سينتهي بـ(لا)».*
*وتابع: «قلت رأيي برغم جلوسي على مقعد نائب الرئيس وإلى  جواره، وأسمعته وجهة نظري في الإعلان الدستوري، وأنني معترض على الإعلان.  وتعرفت على الأسباب والدوافع لإصدار الإعلان في غيبتي».*
*وعن تظاهر مؤيدي الرئيس أمام المحكمة الدستورية العليا، قال:  «تابعت كل الأحداث التي كانت، وعلمت بوجود الحشود وتألمت أشد الألم، لأنني  أرفض بمنتهى الوضوح أي حشود أو تأثير أو ضغط نفسي ضد القضاة، لأنها وسائل  ضغط كانت تمارس عليهم».*
*وتابع: «أنا أول من قال إن القضاة سيدفعون ثمنا غاليًا في ظل  رغبة الجماهير في القصاص لقتلة الثوار، لكن القضاة اعتادوا على ذلك،  والمحكمة أصدرت أحكامًا كثيرة، في ظل وجود حشود»، معلّقاً: «ارفعوا أيديكم  عن القضاء، فقد حذرت من أن يزج بالقضاء في معترك السياسة، نحن في صراع  حقيقي سياسي».*
*ورد «مكي» على ما يردده المعارضون، من أن الدستور «منتج فصيل  واحد» بقوله: «إذا كان التيار الإسلامي وحده فهذه شهادة نعتز بها، لأنه قلص  سلطات الرئيس»، مؤكداً أن الدعوة للاستفتاء على الدستور هي «تنفيذ نص  دستوري، ومن يطالب بهدم ذلك فلا سند له، وليس من حق أي أحد مخالفة الرئيس».*
*ونفى «مكي» أن يكون هناك أي تأجيلات أو إلغاء لرحلات الرئيس،  مضيفاً أن «الجميع يحرص على صورة مصر أمام العالم، ولتجنب النفق المظلم»  وأن الرئيس «يرحب بكل فكرة مؤمنة منتجة تعبر بالجميع لبر الأمان».*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل معلقا على تصريحات مكى: مصر خسرت قاضيًا.. ولم تكسب نائبًا للرئيس






* *

رام الله - دنيا الوطن-وكالات
             استنكر  الإعلامى حمدى قنديل، أداء المستشار محمود مكى، نائب   الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي، خلال المؤتمر  الصحفى الذى عقدته الرئاسة اليوم   الأربعاء، بقصر الاتحادية والتصريحات،  التى أدلى بها فى نفس الوقت الذى   كان يتم فيه الاعتداء على المعتصمين خارج  القصر من قبل أعضاء جماعة   الإخوان المسلمين. 

وقال قنديل -فى تغريدة له مساء اليوم عبر حسابه  على تويتر-: "ميليشيات   الإخوان تعتدى على المعتصمين ومحمود مكى يقول إنه  لا شأن له بما يجرى خارج   القصر.. مصر خسرت قاضيًا ولم تكسب نائب رئيس"،  مضيفًا قائلا: "كلما ظهرت   صورة نائب الرئيس فى الإعلام، كلما شحبت صورة  العدالة". 

دنيا الوطن        					
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*دوء حذر ولجان شعبية من المؤيدين تحيط كافة مداخل قصر الاتحادية.. والمعارضون يتمركزون بروكسي* *أ ش أ *

*



*
*قصر الاتحادية*​
*ساد  الهدوء الحذر محيط قصر الاتحادية بمصر الجديدة فجر اليوم الخميس بعد  اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين المؤيدين لقرارات الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس  الجمهورية والمعارضين لها، والتى أسفرت حتى الآن عن وفاة 5 أشخاص وإصابة  446 شخصا. 

وقام المتظاهرون المؤيدون لقرارات الرئيس مرسى بتشكيل لجان شعبية حول  كافة المداخل المؤدية إلى قصر الاتحادية لضمان عدم اقتراب المتظاهرين  المعارضين للقرارات من محيط قصر الاتحادية، خاصة وأنهم يتمركزن حاليا  بميدان روكسى. * *

وكانت المواجهات بين المتظاهرين المؤيدين للرئيس محمد مرسى والمتظاهرين  المعارضين له قد انتقلت فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم من شارعى  الميرغنى والخليفة المأمون إلى ميدان روكسى" حيث تبادل الطرفان التراشق  بالحجارة وزجاجات المولوتوف، قبل أن يتم الدفع بمدرعتين إلى الميدان وإطلاق  عدد من قنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع لمحاولة الفصل بين الجانبين.* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسماء المتوفين فى أحداث الاتحادية بعد ارتفاعهم إلى 5 ضحايا* *2012-12-06 06:55:01* 

*



*
*    كتب دانة الحديدى وحسام الشقويرى و(أ. ش. أ)               يننشر "اليوم السابع" أسماء الضحايا الخمسة الذين لقوا مصرعهم نتيجة  اشتباكات قصر الاتحادية، وهم كل من محمود محمد إبراهيم (35 سنة)، وعبد  الرحمن ممدوح الحسينى (30 سنة)، ومحمد خلاف (35 سنة)، هانى محمد سيد الإمام  (32 سنة)، محمد السنوسى على (22 سنة).

        وكان الدكتور أحمد عمر المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الصحة قد أعلن اليوم الخميس  أنه بناء على اتصال هاتفى من مديرة مستشفى هليوبوليس تم الإبلاغ عن وصول  عدد 3 حالات وفاة إلى المستشفى هم محمود محمد إبراهيم (35 سنة) وصل جثة  هامدة إلى استقبال المستشفى، وعبد الرحمن ممدوح الحسينى (30 سنة) ووصل جثة  هامدة إلى استقبال المستشفى ومحمد خلاف (35 سنة) ووصل جثة هامدة إلى  استقبال المستشفى.* *

        وقال إنه بناء على اتصال هاتفى من مدير طوارئ مستشفى منشية البكرى تم  الإبلاغ عن وصول عدد جثة واحدة لشخص يدعى هانى محمد سيد الإمام (32 سنة)  ووصل إلى المستشفى جثة هامدة.* *

        وكان الدكتور ميلاد إسماعيل مدير مستشفى منشية البكرى قد أعلن عن حالة  وفاة خامسة للشاب محمد محمد السنوسى على (22 سنة) من حى الوايلى بالقاهرة،  جراء إصابته بطلق نارى فى الصدر اخترق الكبد والوريد الأجوف السفلى وأصيب  بنزيف داخلى، مشيرا إلى أنه عند إجراء عمليات الفحص والاستكشاف له لفظ  أنفاسه الأخيرة.       * *

    اليوم السابع  * ​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*  جميلة إسماعيل  أصبح بيننا وبين  مرسى  دم*
*2012-12-06 08:21:27* 

*



*
*    أكدت الناشطة السياسية جميلة إسماعيل أنه بعد إراقة دماء المصريين فى محيط  قصر الاتحادية ومن بينهم مصور صحيفة الفجر، أصبح بيننا وبين الرئيس محمد  مرسى دم، على الرغم من أننا رفضنا ترشيح الفريق أحمد شفيق للرئاسة بدعوى  أنه شارك بطريقة أو بأخرى فى قتل المتظاهرين بثورة 25 يناير، إلى أن المشهد  يتكرر مرة ثانية فى عهد المرشح الذى ارتضيناه مرة أخرى.

    جاء تعليق جميلة إسماعيل أثناء تواجدها بمستشفى الزهراء الجامعى لتفقد  حالة مصور صحيفة الفجر بعد إصابته بخرطوش فى المخ، مما أدى إلى تهتك الجانب  الأيمن وتوقف عضلة القلب ومن ثم وضعه على أجهزة التنفس وقيامها بمحاولة  نقله إلى مستشفى السلام للحصول على الرعاية الطبية أفضل، إلا أن أطباء  المستشفى لم يصرحوا بمغادرة المريض وذلك لحالته الحرجة.* *

    كما أفادت مصادر طبية أن حالته تتشابه مع جيكا فقيد ميدان التحرير "حالة  وفاة إكلينيكية" ومازال زملاء المريض أمام المستشفى فى انتظار الاطمئنان  عليه.* *




* ​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:







أنقر للتوسيع...


  عاجل..  رويترز  الجيش ينتشر في محيط قصر الرئاسة بالاتحادية
    2012-12-06 08:32:36        





       نشر موقع أصوات مصرية التابع لوكالة أنباء رويترز نقلا عن شهود عيان أن  دبابات انتشرت في محيط قصر الرئاسة المصري صباح اليوم، ولم تتوافر على  الفور مزيد من التفاصيل.


**



*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال  المستشار محمود مكي، نائب رئيس الجمهورية، إن مؤسسة الرئاسة تحاول قدر  الإمكان الحفاظ على الشرعية، مؤكدًا أنه لا يتمنى اللجوء إلى الإجراءات  الاستثنائية، حفاظًا عليها.*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]48uuD6ZJ92E#![/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*
*نقلا عن الشاعره نور عبدالله :
 =====================
 انا الشاعرة نور عبدالله اخت المصاب اللى فى الصورة دى وبيضربوه انا مؤلفة اغنية ما شربتش من نيلها لشيرين وبالو**رقة والقلم من فيلم عسل اسود بينى وبين مرسى دم شيروا عن لسانى ...

 هما دول الاخوان بيتنفسوا غل وكدب الحكم دا العن من حكم مبارك مشينا مبارك ودا لازم يمشى الشعب يريد اسقاط الاخوان والنظام ..* 


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو جامد من يسري فوده 

[YOUTUBE]73EytBIShdA#![/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو للكبار فقط || معتز الدمرداش يعرض فيديو كارثه وشاهد ماذا يفعلوا  مليشيات الاخوان فى المتظاهرين عندما يقبضوا عليهم وخالد ابو بكر لمرسى على  الهواء  منك لله 
[YOUTUBE]RMi_zV16sG4#![/YOUTUBE]​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*                   هدوء بشوارع الميرغني والخليفة المأمون وميدان روكسي بعد   انسحاب الإخوان وتوقف الاشتباكات..وحركة المرور تعود إلي طبيعتها

*
*  
 *
*                          الخميس 06.12.2012 - 07:26 ص 
*
* 




 
*
*             كتب أحمد رجب         *​*            شهدت شوارع الميرغني والخليفة المأمون والأهرام وميدان روكسي  هدوءاً نسبياً بعد توقف الاشتباكات وانسحاب الإخوان في ساعة متأخرة من صباح  اليوم فيما تراجعت سيارات الأمن المركزي ومصفحتين كانتا بداخل ميدان روكسي  ناحية شارع الميرغني بعد تراجع أعداد المتظاهرين.

ويشهد ميدان روكسي والشوارع المحيطة بالاتحادية سيولة مرورية بشكل جيد حيث  بدأت السيارات في نقل المواطنين مروراً بتلك المناطق التي كانت مغلقة طوال  ليلة أمس وحتي ساعات الصباح الأولي لليوم الخميس.

وتراجعت أعداد المتظاهرين بعد انسحاب متظاهرو الإخوان من ناحية شارع الميرغني ومحيط الاتحادية.


صدى البلد*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*البسطويسى يجب تقديم من دعا نزول الاتحادية للمحاكمة*

​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *البسطويسى يجب تقديم من دعا نزول الاتحادية للمحاكمة*
> 
> ​



المفروض مرسى وعصابته كمان يتقدموا للمحاكمه لو فى عدل
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*خبار_مصر | موقع «الإخوان» يتهم منسق «6 أبريل» بـ«قيادة البلطجية» أمام «الاتحادية» #ENN


 اتهم موقع «إخوان أون لاين» التابع لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أحمد ماهر،  المنسق العام لحركة 6 أبريل، بقيادة ما أسماهم بـ«البلطجية»، للاعتداء على  مؤيدي الرئيس.

 وقال تقرير نشرته الصفحة الرئيسية للموقع: «في مشهد  مثير للدهشة، قاد أحمد ماهر البلطجية في محيط قصر الاتحادية، للاعتداء على  مؤيدي الرئيس مرسي بميدان روكسي، والشوارع المحيطة بالقصر الجمهوري».
*



​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*إخوان لمتظاهرين: قولوا إنكم حزب وطني واحنا نبطل ضرب

[YOUTUBE]px4VB_4ecTo[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

لينا مجاهد، علا شهبة، رامي صبري: شباب من ضمن آخرين تم احتجازهم من قِبل أنصار الرئيس مُرسي والاعتداء عليهم بالضرب وسرقة متعلّقاتهم، -أُفْرِجَ عن لينا وعلا ولسه رامي- الكلام الذي وُجّه لهم كان أنّهم أعضاء بالحزب الوطني المنحلّ، فلول، قابضين فلوس، يُثيرون الفوضى.

الحقيقة أن شباب وشابّات مصريين وطنيين كانوا مُعتصمين من امبارح أمام قصر الاتحاديّة للاعتراض على اﻹعلان غير الدستوري وتمرير الاستفتاء على الدستور دون توافق وطني وهي مطالب ملايين المصريين، اﻹخوان وصلوا قصر الاتحاديّة عصر اليوم وهجموا على خيام المعتصمين واعتدوا بالضرب على كثير منهم، وبدؤوا حملة لطرد معارضي الرئيس من محيط قصر الرئاسة.


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الصحف القوميه.  تظهر الامر علي اشتباكات مش هجوم ومجزره من فصيل مسلح علي متظاهريين سلميين


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

126 دبلوماسيًّا مصريًّا يرفضون إشراف الخارجية على الاستفتاء​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*
* *نبيل سيف*

*  	استدعت  نيابة استئناف القاهرة الدكتور عبدالحليم قنديل رئيس تحرير جريدة  صوت  الأمة والزميل عنتر عبداللطيف رئيس قسم التحقيقات بالجريدة بناء على   بلاغين من الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية واحمد عبدالعاطى مدير مكتبة   ويحقق فى البلاغ الذى حمل رقم 13 لسنة 2012 حصر تحقيق المكتب الفنى للنائب   العام المستشار عماد عبداللة محامى عام نيابات استئناف القاهرة
  	كانت صوت الأمة قد نشرت هذا الاسبوع تحقيقا صحفيا بعنوان " اتهام رئيس   الجمهورية بالتخابر لصالح جهات اجنبية ومدير مكتبة التقى عملاء استخبارات   فى تركيا قبل الثورة "
  	من جانبة اكد الزميل عنتر عبداللطيف ان ما نشر فى التحقيق الصحفى مثار   الازمة جاء على لسان الباحث السياسى الدكتور عبدالرحيم على وانه يتلك   تسجيلا بذلك مؤكدا ان جرجرة الصحفيين الى المحاكم الهدف منه ارهابهم   ومحاولة لقصف اقلامهم وقال: طالبنا فى التحقيق الصحفى من الدكتور محمد مرسى   ان يشرح للرأى العام اللغط المثار حول هذة القضية لكن يبدوا ان بعض   مستشارى السؤ فى القصر الجمهورى نصحوه بالتقدم هو ومدير مكتبه بهذة   البلاغات .​*​
*​*
*​*
*​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

أ/مــحمـــد طلبـــة عضو مؤسس (لسفيو كوستا)

أخرج علينا أيها الرئيس المؤمن... قل اي شئ....أخرج علينا و حدثنا عن حرمة الدماء و الشهر الحرام...... هات إعلامك يصور 
تأثرك و بكاءك على ما وصلنا إليه... طب أبكي حتى على أهلك و عشيرتك الذين نزلوا بتكليف لحماية قراراتك فأصيب من أصيب و اسر من اسر... أخرج قبل أن تخرج المزيد من الأرواح الزكية... كم تغنت صفحاتك بصلاتك للفجر و رفض تعليق صورك... فهتف الناس الله أكبر و لله الحمد..

أخرج لتحدثنا عن كيفية التفاوض مع العدو الكافر المجرم المحارب... و لا أقول المؤمن المعارض... علم الناس أخلاق المسلمين في الحرب.. فنعم هي أًصبحت حرب... يخرج علينا نائبك ليشتغلنا كلنا و يقول أنك اعطيت أوامر صارمة للشرطة أن لا تتعرض للمتظاهرين حول قصرك... أين تلك الأوامر لحماية المتظاهرين المعارضين أو متظاهري أهلك و عشيرتك؟!!... سيادة الرئيس أخرج علينا في كلمة أو قرار أو حتى تكليف فالأمر حزين يا رئيس كل المصريين ..


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الصحفيين" تتهم الشاطر والبلتاجي والعريان وغزلان بالتسبب في وفاة أبوضيف مصور "الفجر" سريريا*

* 	 		أعلن مجلس نقابة الصحفيين تضامنه الكامل مع الحسيني أبو ضيف مصور جريدة   الفجر، الذي يصارع الموت بمستشفى الزهراء الجامعي بعد أن توقفت كل أجهزته   عن العمل عدا القلب الذي يعمل بالأجهزة وبات في حالة موت سريري.*

* 		واتهم مجلس النقابة كل من أحمد سبيع القيادي بحزب الحرية والعدالة   والناشط عبد الرحمن عز وأحمد المغير بالمسئولية عما حدث لمصور الجريدة.*

* 		كما اتهم المجلس في بلاغ رسمي بقسم شرطة الوايلي كل من: خيرت الشاطر   وعصام العريان والدكتور محمد البلتاجي بتهمة تحريض المتظاهرين على النزول   للاشتباك مع معتصمي الاتحادية، ومن ثم اندلالع الاشتباكات التي تسببت فيما   حدث، وأخيرا اتهام الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسي بصفته وشخصه باعتباره المسئول   الأول عن أمن البلاد وحماية المتظاهرين.*

* 		وشكل مجلس النقابة غرفة عمليات على مدار ليلة أمس من خلال علاء العطار   وأسامة داوود اللذين تواجدا بالمستشفى وباشرا الاتصال بباقي أعضاء مجلس   النقابة وهم عبير سعدي وهشام يونس وكارم محمود وجمال فهمي، فيما تواجد عدد   كبير من الصحفيين والنشطاء بالمستشفى.*

​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 5 قتلى *
حصيلة مواجهات "الاتحادية" 
ومرسي يخاطب المصريين اليوم


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الإخوان قطعوا أذن أحد المتظاهرين المعارضين للرئيس


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*جميلة إسماعيل: أصبح بيننا وبين "مرسى" دم*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*توافد العشرات من أنصار الرئيس مرسى لمحيط الاتحادية*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* دماء على أسوار الاتحادية.. خمسة قتلى  برصاص وطلقات خرطوش وأكثر من 446 مصابا.. الشرطة تساند مؤيدى الرئيس بـ  "روكسى"..والمستشفيات تعانى نقص الأطباء والأدوية.. و"مرسى" ينتظر 24 ساعة  لمخاطبة الشعب*

                           الخميس، 6 ديسمبر  2012 - 06:42





                             محيط قصر الاتحادية الدماء بلا ثمن                         
 كتب محمد عوض


 
فى محيط قصر الاتحادية الدماء بلا ثمن، تستقبل المستشفيات إصابات  خطيرة بطلق نارى فى الرقبة، أو مجرد جروح فى الرأس، الجميع أمام الرصاص  متساوون، لا فارق بين من يحمل السلاح والعُزل من معارضى الرئيس ومؤيدوه، 5  حالات  وفاة أعلنتها  وزارة الصحة إثر طلقات رصاص حى وخرطوش فى مناطق مؤثرة  بالصدر بالقرب من القلبوإصابة ما يزيد عن 446 شخصا بين الجانبين، فالموت  لا يفرق بين الانتماء السياسى، أمام قوات أمن وقفت على الحياد حينا، وتدخلت  لمساندة مُؤيدى الرئيس أحيانا أخرى، ورئيس يحضر لخطاب مؤثر سيلقيه اليوم،  الخميس، حسبما أعلن رئيس ديوان رئاسة الجمهورية.

قبل أذان فجر اليوم، الخميس، أعلن الدكتور ميلاد إسماعيل مدير مستشفى  بكرى  استقبال جثة محمد السنوسي22  عاما خامس حالات الوفيات، برصاصة اخترقت  كبده، وقطعت الوريد الأجوف، وأصيب بنزيف داخلى، بعد تأكيد وفاة هانى سند  الإمام 32 سنة، متأثرا بإصابته برصاصة فى الرقبة.
أعداد المصابين تتسارع فى الازدياد، ففى الوقت الذى استقبل فيه مستشفى  منشية بكرى القريب من الأحداث 190 مصابا تراوحت إصاباتهم بين الجروح  والكدمات وسحجات واشتباه فى كسور وطلق خرطوش وطلق نارى، واختناقات نتيجة  استنشاق الغاز، صرح الدكتور أحمد عمر المتحدث الرسمى لوزارة الصحة فجر  الخميس، لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، أن عدد حالات المصابين التى نقلتها  سيارات الإسعاف حتى الساعة الحادية عشرة من الليلة الماضية من موقع  الاشتباكات فى محيط قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى بلغ 446 حالة.

ونقل 167 حالة إلى مستشفى هليوبوليس و110 حالات إلى مستشفى منشية البكرى  و16 حالة إلى مستشفى التأمين الصحى بمدينة نصر و42 حالة إلى مستشفى عين شمس  التخصصى و20 حالة إلى مستشفى رابعة العدوية و7 حالات إلى مستشفى كوبرى  القبة و10 حالات إلى مستشفى برج مينا و15 حالة إلى مستشفى الزهراء الجامعى  و6 حالات إلى مستشفى الدعاة و11 حالة إلى مستشفى الدمرداش و3 حالات إلى  مستشفى فلسطين و7 حالات إلى مستشفى القاهرة التخصصى و26 حالة إلى مستشفى  كليوباترا و2 حالة إلى مستشفى الجلاء العسكرى و4 حالات إلى مستشفى الحلمية.

ومن بين المصابين يرقد الزميل الحسينى  أبو ضيف الصحفى بجريدة الفجر، مصابا   بطلق نارى بالرأس  فى مستشفى الزهراء  الجامعى بالعباسية، التى رفضت  إخضاعه لجراحة، لعدم  وجود أطباء متخصصين لعلاجه، فى الوقت دعوات إغاثة   على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى " فيس بوك وتويتر " تناشد أطباء متخصصين فى  المخ والأعصاب بالتوجه إلى المستشفى لمتابعة الحالة قبل نقله لمستشفى أخر  لعلاجه.

موقف قوات الأمن التى تبدو محايدة فسره بيان رسمى صدر عن وزارة الداخلية  فجر الخميس،  حدد الخسائر فى الأحداث وفى الاشتباكات بين مؤيدى ومعارضى  الرئيس فى حالات وفاة و إصابات   بينها "12 طلق نارى – 29 رش خرطوش – 235  بكدمات وجروح متفرقة بالجسم" وإصابة عدد 35 من رجال الشرطة " 7 ضباط – 3  أفراد – 25 مجندا "، وتلفيات بالممتلكات العامة والخاصة " 9 سيارات شرطة  بينهم 3 سيارات إطفاء وسيارة أجرة ميكروباص، واحتراق سيارة ميكروباص  رحلات".

بيان وزارة الداخلية  أعلن القبض على 50 من المشاركين فى الاشتباكات  دون ان يحدد هوياتهم أو من أى  جانب كانوا.
رد فعل مؤسسة الرئاسة تأجل  إعلانه إلى اليوم، حسبما أعلن السفير محمد  رفاعة الطهطاوى، رئيس ديوان رئيس الجمهورية، بأن الرئيس سيلقى خطابا للشعب  اليوم الخميس، دون ان يحدد موعد الخطاب أو يدلى  بمعلومات عن محتواه، سوى  أنه قال، إن الخطاب سيتبنى أطروحات واضحة.

رئيس الديوان الجمهورى، قال: فى مداخلة تليفزيونية أيضا إن الرئيس يواصل  العمل ليل نهار ليتوصل إلى شىء له معنى يقوله للشارع، ويؤكد على احترام  الرئيس لحق الناس فى الاختلاف.


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

كاتب إسبانى: مظاهرات "الاتحادية" قد تحول مصر إلى "حمام دماء" مرة أخرى.. وتجاهل مرسى لهذه التظاهرات يزيد الأمر اشتعالا.. وعلى رئيس مصر اتخاذ خطوات إيجابية لتهدئة الوضع


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

المقدم وليد من قوات تأمين قصر الاتحاديه
 يفضح الاخوان على الهواء 
ويكشف مخطط مليشياتهم ويكشف ما يدور خلف الكواليس الاخوانيه 


[YOUTUBE]geeOUzBQcik[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الدستور

 ميلشيات الاخوان حاولوا مصر الي حرب اهلية حيث قام اعضاء الجماعة بالاحتشاد من مختلف المحافظات لتنفيذ تعليمات مكتب الارشاد, وفور وصولهم الى محيط القصر الذى يعتصم به الاف الثوار منذ مساء امس الاول,

قاموا بالاعتداء على المعتصمين في الوقت الذي تواصل فيه الجماعة سياسة العناد وبدأت مخططها لحشد المواطنين للتصويت بنعم للدستور وفي ظل انسحابات الهيئات القضائية ورفضها التام من الاشراف علي الدستور انضمت النيابة الادارية الي طبور للاشراف علي استفتاء الدستور وعلي الجانب الاخر ادارة صندوق النقد الدولي طالبت حكومة الدكتور هشام قنديل بتقديم ايضاحات حول امكانية استمررها في تنفيذ خطة الاصلاح الاقتصادي التي تعهدت بها


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

سيارة نصف نقل تشحن ملتحين للاتحادية                
            		» 
                 مفاجأة كبرى: بدوي والبنا العقل المدبر للإعلان الدستوري                
            		» 
                 وزير الاتصالات: خدمات المحمول والإنترنت تعمل بكفاءة 100%                
            		» 
                 شهود عيان: أتوبيسات لنقل إخوان مسلحين للاتحادية                
            		» 
                 الصحة لم تعثر على وفيات و ارتفاع أعداد المصابين إلى 211                
            		» 
                 ثوار المنوفية يعتصمون أمام دار الإخوان لرحيل مرسي


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

» 
                 انسحاب الإخوان بعد حرق مقر الحزب بالسويس                
            		» 
                 حزب "البناء والتنمية" بقنا: مؤيدو الرئيس أكثر من معارضية                
            		» 
                 "الحرية والعدالة" بالغربية يشرح إيجابيات الدستور الجديد                
            		» 
                 البلتاجي: هناك من يسعى لبقاء هذا الوطن في العراء                
            		» 
                 مظاهرة حاشدة للإسلاميين تنديدًا لما يحدث أمام الاتحادية                
            		» 
                 محاصرة مقر سعد الحسيني وقيادات الإخوان بالمحلة


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

حزب الدستور يدعو للاحتشاد أمام الاتحادية الآن                
            		» 
                 التحالف الشعبي يرفض اتهام البرادعي و حمدين بالخيانة                
            		» 
                 الحزب المصري الديمقراطي يناشد الرئيس مرسي حقن الدماء                  
            		» 
                 موسى: الصدام مع المتظاهرين سوف يشعل الموقف                  
            		» 
                 التحالف الاشتراكي يتصدى للإخوان أمام الاتحادية                
            		» 
                 غدًا.."المحامين" تدرس إحالة مؤيدي الدستور للتأديب


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

» 
                 بالصور..مجهولون يطلقون "الخرطوش" على أسرة قبطية                
            		» 
                 بالصور..الاتحادية:يا بديع يا محتاس سيناء لمصر مش حماس                
            		» 
                 خيام وجرافيتي الشهداء تحاصر جدار قصر "مرسي"                
            		» 
                 الهدوء يسود التحرير..وفتح الميدان نسبيا أمام السيارات                
            		» 
                 تزايد أعداد الخيام أمام "الاتحادية" وغياب ملحوظ للأمن                
            		» 
                 سفارات مصر بالخارج تستعد للاستفتاءعلى الدستور


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الوفد ::: إغلاق كافة المداخل المؤيدة لميدان التحرير


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*توافد العشرات من  أنصار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية على قصر  الاتحادية صباح اليوم  الخميس، للتضامن مع مؤيدى الرئيس لمواجهة المعارضين  لقرارات الرئيس محمد  مرسى.

	على جانب آخر شكل البعض من مؤيدى الرئيس سلاسل بشرية على جانبى الأرصفة   الموازية لقصر الاتحادية رافعين لافتات أمام المارة منها صورة للرئيس مرسى   ومكتوب عليها نعم للقصاص للشهداء ولافتة أخرى نعم لقرارات الرئيس، ورددوا   العديد من الهتافات منها "تهانى يا تهانى يا تهانى مش دخلاها تانى، ثوار   أحرار هنكمل المشوار، حرية وعدالة مرسى وراه رجالة".

	وفى السياق نفسه قام البعض بتنظيم حركة المرور، فى حين استمر عمال النظافة   التابعون لحى مصر الجديدة بتنظيف محيط الاتحادية من المخلفات الناتجة عن   الاشتباكات.

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*لفظ أحد ثوار قصر الاتحادية، أنفاسه الأخيرة بمستشفى منشية البكرى  ويدعى "محمد السنوسى"، 20 عاما، وذلك إثر إصابته بطلق نارى أصاب كبده مباشرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مستشفى منشية البكرى تستقبل 190 مصابا بأحداث الاتحادية.. و5 وفيات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت منذ قليل 8 مدرعات تابعة لقوات الحرس الجمهورى إلى الشوارع المحيطة بقصر الاتحادية، بمنطقة العروبة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصدر أمنى: استبدال الأمن المركزى بالحرس الجمهورى بمحيط الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*القومى لحقوق الإنسان يرسل بعثة تقصى حقائق إلى الاتحادية 

أكد المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان فى بيان له اليوم الخميس عن إدانته واستنكاره لكافة مظاهر العنف والتعدى التى تجرى أمام قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تشهد المدارس المحيطة بالقصر الرئاسى بالاتحادية بمنطقة مصر الجديدة حالة من الهدوء التام بسبب تغيب الطلاب عن الحضور، تحسباً لتجدد الاشتباكات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*سادت حالة من الهدوء التام فى شارع خليفة المأمون، ومحيط قصر الاتحادية صباح يوم الخميس، بعد ليلة من الاشتباكات الدامية بين مؤيدى الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية ومعارضيه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*كثفت قوات الحرس الجمهورى نشر مدرعاتها صباح اليوم الخميس، بجميع مداخل ومخارج الشوارع المؤدية لمحيط قصر الاتحادية، حيث تواجدت مدرعتان ببداية شارع إبراهيم اللقانى ومدرعتان أعلى نفق كوبرى العروبة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"رايتس فرست" تدعو مرسى لنزع فتيل الوضع القابل للانفجار

أدانت منظمة "هيومان رايتس فرست" الحقوقية الأمريكية الهجمات العنيفة على المتظاهرين السلميين أمام قصر الاتحادية أمس الأربعاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"عين شمس التخصصى": استقبلنا 26 مصاباً من "الاتحادية" أحدهم بطلق نارى*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 





*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال عصام العريان،  نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، الذراع السياسة لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين،  إن الساسة ﻻ يلجأون إلى اﻻستعانة بالبلطجية باستثناء  الحزب الوطني ورجاله،  وإن سكوت المعارضة عن إدانة العنف وعدم مطالبتهم لمن  يحمل السلاح ويطلق  الرصاص والخرطوش باﻻنسحاب بعيدا عن المتظاهرين السلميين  يدينهم ويجعلهم  موافقين على استخدام العنف لحسم الخلافات السياسية. وتابع  العريان، عبر  حسابه الخاص على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك"، أن هناك  فرص لحوار جاد  غير مشروط، لكن الطرف الثالث يفسد أي فرصة للحوار، متسائلا:  "لماذا يخشى  البعض من إظهار رأي الشعب في استفتاء حر تحت إشراف قضائي  ومراقبة الرأي  العام ووسائل اﻹعلام؟".
 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة العامة: 7 وفيات بطلق نارى فى اشتباكات الاتحادية

أمر المستشار مصطفى خاطر المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شرق القاهرة، بانتداب أعضاء نيابات مصر الجديدة والنزهة وعين شمس للتحقيق فى أحداث اشتباكات قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*توافد المتظاهرين على ميدان التحرير للاحتجاج على فض اعتصام الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*علاء الأسوانى: مصر بلا رئيس شرعى ومرسى يده ملطخة بالدم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإخوان يسلمون متظاهرين معارضين للرئيس للحرس الجمهورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجبالى لـ"لوفيجارو": الإخوان يحاولون "خطف الثورة" ومرسى ضد القضاء

اعتبرت المستشارة تهانى الجبالى نائب رئيس المحكمة الدستورية العليا، أن الإخوان المسلمين يحاولون حاليا خطف الثورة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*سيطرت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على محيط قصر الاتحادية، بطول شارع الميرغنى وشارع الأهرام، فى ظل وجود 20 سيارة إسعاف أمام القصر أمام بوابة 3*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*ردد عدد من مؤيدى الدكتور محمد مرسى والمنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين هتافات عديدة أمام قصر الاتحادية، صباح اليوم الخميس، والتى أبرزها "إسلامية إسلامية رغم أنف العلمانية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الصحفيين"تتهم"مرسى"و"الشاطر"و"البلتاجى"و"غزلان"بقتل"أبوضيف"

أعلن مجلس نقابة الصحفيين تضامنه الكامل مع الحسينى أبو ضيف صحفى جريدة الفجر، الذى يصارع الموت بمستشفى الزهراء الجامعى بعد أن توقفت كل أجهزته عن العمل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا وزير الخارجية الألمانى جيدو فيسترفيله إلى اللجوء للحوار بين "الإسلاميين والقوى المعارضة" فى مصر.*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	قالت منى عزت،  المتحدث باسم حزب التحالف الشعبي الاشتراكى فى تصريح خاص  لـ"بوابة  الأهرام" إن ما وصفتهم بـ"ميليشيات الإخوان المسلمين"، افرجوا عن  عضوة  الحزب علا شهبة بعد ضربها وسحلها بشدة لساعات مما تسبب في إصابتها  بنزيف  وجروح وكدمات فى الوجه والجسد وإعياء شديد.*

* 	وأوضحت المتحدث الرسمى للحزب أن شهبة توجهت صباح اليوم لمستشفى كليوباترا؛   لتلقى العلاج واستخراج تقرير طبي عن حالتها، لافتة إلى استمرار احتجاز   أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لعضو المكتب رامى صبرى، بالإضافة إلى 20   شابًا آخرين يتم احتجازهم الآن عند قصر الاتحادية ومحاطين بكردون من الأمن   المركزى.*

* 	وأشارت إلى تعرض رامى للضرب والسحل، ورفض الإخوان الإفراج عنه وتسليمه هو   ومن معه من الشباب المحتجزين للشرطة، معربة عن استنكارها من إصرارهم  الغريب  لحضور ممثلين من النيابة العامة لتسلم الشباب.*

* 	وأعلنت أن اختفاء عضوى الحزب كان منذ مساء أمس بميدان روكسي عندما اعتدى   عليهم مجموعة من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين وقاموا باختطافهم، مما دفع الحزب   بتحرير محضر فى قسم مصر الجديدة يتهم فيه جماعة الإخوان المسلمين   باختطافهم، وبعد ساعات من الاعتداءات تم الإفراج عن علا بعد فجر اليوم   الخميس فى حالة سيئة.*

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة لمؤيدي الرئيس أمام الاتحادية وسط هتافات:"جايين مبرشميين بيعاندوا الله والدين"*




* الخميس 06.12.2012 - 10:53 ص *


*




*

* كتب: محمود مطاوع *
* نظم عشرات  المتظاهرين المؤيدين لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى مسسيرة امام قصر الاتحادية  لتأييد الاعلان الدستورى وموعد الاستفتاء على الدستور.*

* وردد المتظاهرون هتافات منها: "عايزين الفوضى لمصر عايزين يهدو  القصر"و"جايين مبرشمين بيعاندو الله والدين"، ودخلوا علينا بمظاهرة والنية  واضحة وظاهرة".*

* كما رفعوا لافتات تحمل صورة الرئيس مرسى مكتوبا عليها "نعم لقرارات الرئيس" .*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل ..استقالة عصام أمير رئيس التليفزيون المصرى احتجاجاً على طريقة أدارة البلاد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*البرادعي عبر تويتر: بعد العنف المفرط ضد التظاهر السلمي وقتل المتظاهرين تحت سمع وبصرالدولة مات الإعلان الدستوري والإستفتاء إكلينيكيا وفقد النظام كل شرعية*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجدى الجلاد إلى محمد مرسى.. هل صليت العشاء؟!*
* 2012-12-06 11:08:36​*​
* 



*
* د. محمد مرسى.. دعنى أقل لك ما لن يقوله أحد من أنصارك  وأتباع «جماعتك».. دعنى أسألك: أين أنت الآن.. أين قضيت الساعات القليلة  الماضية؟! أراك الآن جالساً على مقعد وثير فى قصر الاتحادية أو بيتك.. لا  فرق.. أراك تشاهد بسعادة بالغة ثمار ما فعلته وتفعله منذ توليك الرئاسة..  سعيد أنت بـ«رجالك» وهم يعتدون على المتظاهرين سلمياً أمام مقرك الفخيم..  فخور أنت بما وصلت إليه مصر التى يتقاتل أهلها فى الشوارع لأول مرة فى  تاريخها! أتذكرك وأنت تتحدث فى برنامجك الانتخابى عن التوافق الوطنى و«رئيس  كل المصريين».. و.. و.. و.. وأراك اليوم متابعاً لحرب أهلية على عتبة قصرك  فى صمت تام.. من قال لك إنك فى مأمن اليوم.. أتظن أن «جيش وميليشيات  الإخوان» قادرون على حمايتك.. ؟! حسناً.. هم قادرون على حمايتك.. هم قادرون  على فرض قراراتك و«إعلاناتك» على مصر كلها.. ولكن من يحميك من حساب  الضمير، ومن يشفع لك أمام الله عز وجل عن الدماء التى أريقت اليوم فى محيط  قصرك.. ربما ترى مثل «جيشك» أن من أصيبوا فى أجسادهم وأرواحهم «كفار» يثاب  المسلم على قتلهم! د. محمد مرسى.. هل صليت العشاء الليلة.. بماذا دعوت الله  عز وجل.. أدعوته سبحانه أن ينصرك و«مرشدك» وشاطرك على القوم الكافرين..  أدعوته جل علاه أن ينصركم على شعب مصر فى الأشهر الحرم «اليوم 21 من شهر  المحرم».. أقرأت فى صلاة العشاء من سورة البقرة: {يَسْأَلونَكَ عَنِ  الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ  عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ  أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ  الْقَتْلِ..}؟ فهل فجرت الفتنة يا دكتور مرسى.. أم قاتلت «جماعتك» «كفار  مصر» فى الأشهر الحرم؟! تهنئة خالصة يا د. مرسى على هذا النصر العظيم..  وإلى المزيد من الانتصارات يا بطل «الحرب»!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مستشفى الدمرداش: إصابة أحد المتظاهرين بشلل رباعى لتعرضه لطلق نارى

استقبل مستشفى الدمرداش التابع لمستشفيات جامعة عين شمس 83 مصابا منذ اشتباكات أمس فى محيط قصر الاتحادية بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الرئيس محمد مرسى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الناشط السياسى المهندس ممدوح حمزة، إن ما جرى أمام الاتحادية يكشف أسلوب وطريقة تعامل الإخوان مع المعارضة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*نظم العشرات من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وقفة مؤيدة للرئيس محمد مرسى أمام بوابة رقم 4 لقصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن مؤيدو الدكتور محمد مرسى المتواجدون الآن أمام قصر الاتحادية عن تنظيم ما سموه لجانا شعبية، على غرار ما هو موجود بميدان التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*انباء عن تجدد الاشتباكات الان فى محيط الاتحاديه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تم حرق مقر الأخوان في كفر الشيخ فجرا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، إلى الصلاة من أجل ما تواجهه مصر فى هذه الأيام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن حزب التحالف الشعبى، قيام أعضاء من " الإخوان المسلمين" بإلقاء القبض على علا الشهبة ورامى صبرى، عضوى حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، أثناء تواجدهما فى ميدان روكسى، وتعرضهما للضرب المبرح من قبل ميليشات الإخوان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الحرية والعدالة":6 شهداء و1500 مصاب للحزب.. ولدينا حقائق مذهلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*البورصة تخسر 9 مليارات فى التعاملات المبكرة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالب عدد من الصحفيين، مجلس نقابة الصحفيين، بتحويل أحمد سبيع، المتحدث الإعلامى لحزب الحرية والعدالة، لمجلس تأديب وفصله من عضوية النقابة لمشاركته ميلشيات الإخوان فى الإعتداء على المتظاهرين واحتجاز الناشطة علا شهبة وتعذيبها أمام قصر الرئاسة*



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا عدد من القوى الوطنية والثورية جماهير الشعب المصرى للمشاركة فى ٣ مسيرات سلمية اليوم الخميس الى قصر الاتحادية لوقف العنف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عربات الجيش بتتحرك الان فى شارع القبة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*آخر ما كتبه الصحفي الحسيني ابو ضيف, الصحفى بجريدة الفجر,  قبل استهدافه برصاص وخرطوش مليشيا الإخوان*



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 
بدأت قوات الحرس الجمهورى صباح اليوم الخميس، فى وضع أسلاك شائكة ومتاريس حديدية بمنتصف شارع الميرغنى على بعد أمتار قليلة من نفق العروبة، تمهيدا لإغلاق الشارع أمام السيارات والمارة.

 وحضرت 3 سيارات محملة بأسلاك شائكة ضخمة ومتاريس حديدية، فيما بدأ أفراد الحرس الجمهورى فى نقلها من السيارات ووضعها فى منتصف الطريق وسط حضور عدد من القيادات الذين أعطوا تعليمات بمنع مرور أى سيارات للشارع من الاتجاهين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بثينة كامل: وزير العدل تقدم باستقالتة ومرسي يحاول إقناعه بالتراجع *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالب ضابط بالقوات المسلحة اليوم الخميس، معارضى الرئيس محمد مرسى بالتزام الهدوء وذلك بعد إلقاء حجارة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*فاة الصحفى الحسيني أبوضيف إكلينيكيا بعد إصابته بطلق نارى بالرأس على يد مليشيات الإخوان*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بثينة كامل: وزير العدل تقدم باستقالتة ومرسي يحاول إقناعه بالتراجع *


*أتمنى يكون الخبر دة صحيح*
*وأتمنى أن يستمسك بأستقالته*
*لأنها تعنى تقويض أركان الجماعة *
*وتعنى نزع فتيل الحرب الأهلية التى بدأت شرارتها الجمعة الماضية*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مارش عسكري إخواني يحتفل بمقتل 6 مصريين أمام الاتحادية
*

[YOUTUBE]pwgJKcwmVi8[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا عدد من القوى الوطنية والثورية  جماهير الشعب المصرى  للمشاركة فى ٣ مسيرات سلمية اليوم الخميس الى قصر  الاتحادية لوقف العنف  المفرط وماوصفته بـ"البلطجة" التى تمارسها جماعة  الاخوان المسلمين  بميلشياتها ضد المتظاهرين والمعتصمين الذين يمارسون حقهم  فى التظاهر  والاعتصام السلمى .*

* ومن المقرر أن تنطلق المسيرات الثلاثة فى الساعة ٤ عصرا من ميدان المطرية ورابعة العدوية ومن أمام مسجد النور بالعباسية .*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]px4VB_4ecTo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأسكندريه 
تنطلق مسيره اليوم من المنشيه أمام الحقانيه و تنتهي بسيدي جابر تنديداً بما قام به الأخوان المسلمين من قتل الأبرياء العزل و استكمالاً لرفض الدستور و الأعلان الدستوري التجمع الساعه 2 ظهراً التحرك يبدء الساعه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 
وزير الخارجية البريطانى  ويليام هيج يعرب عن قلقه تجاه أنباء عن أعمال عنف فى القاهرة

أعرب وزير الخارجية، ويليام هيج، اليوم، عن قلقه تجاه أنباء وردت عن وقوع أعمال عنف فى القاهرة، وقال فى بيان له حصل "اليوم السابع" على نسخة منه، "تقلقنى الأنباء الواردة عن وقوع اشتباكات عنيفة أعقبت مظاهرات سلمية فى القاهرة، أهيب بكافة الأطراف ضبط النفس".

 وأضاف البيان، "تبقى المملكة المتحدة ملتزمة بدعم عملية الانتقال السياسى فى مصر وتعزيز الديمقراطية فيها، وإننا نواصل اتصالاتنا الوثيقة مع كل من السلطات المصرية وقادة المعارضة، ونهيب بالسلطات المصرية مواصلة إحراز تقدم فى عملية الانتقال بشكل شمولى يتيح تبادل الآراء على نحو بنّاء، كما نهيب بكافة الأطراف تسوية الاختلافات بينهم عبر حوار يتيح الاستماع لكافة وجهات النظر".*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهوري "يُرجع" مؤيدي مرسي ناحية القصر لعدم الاشتباك.. والمعارضون يطالبونهم بطرد الإخوان









                                       محمود مطاوع                

                  تجمع العشرات من معارضي الرئيس وبعض  السكان المجاورين  للاتحادية خلف الأسلاك الشائكة مطالبين قوات الحرس  الجمهوري بفتح شارع  النادي وطرد مؤيدي الرئيس منه.

وتوجه مؤيدو الرئيس ناحيتهم تحسبا من الهجوم عليهم، فيما  تدخلت قوات حرس   الجمهوري وقامت بإرجاع مؤيدى الرئيس إلى أمام القصر،   مطالبين إياهم بعدم  الانسياق ورائهم لعدم حدوث اشتباكات مرة أخرى.

وبرر أحد قيادات الحرس الجمهوري للمتظاهرين تواجد المؤيدين  حتى الآن لحين  الانتهاء من صلة جنازة شهداء أمس من مسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز.

من جهة أخرى قام قوات الحرس المكلفة بتأمين الحواجز الحديدية بتثبيت الحواجز في الأرض لعدم اقتحام المتظاهرين لشارع النادي. *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجدد الاشتباكات بين مؤيدى ومعارضى "مرسى" بمحيط الاتحادية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*صبحى صالح بيقول "أسأل﻿ الله أن يتوفانى على الإخوان" !! ،، يعنى مش " أسأل الله أن يتوفانى على الإسلام "
*
[YOUTUBE]525Vsl-_FyQ&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*ألقى مؤيدو الرئيس القبض على أحد المعارضين، متهمينه بالبلطجة، مما دفع معارضى الرئيس بإلقاء الحجارة على أنصار الرئيس.

 وقام عدد من أنصار الرئيس المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بطرد الصحفيين ووسائل الإعلام الموجودة بمحيط الاتحادية، واصفين إياهم بالكاذبين، حيث قاموا بطرد صحفيى الدستور والوطن.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]SU5Y_vb9Ugw[/YOUTUBE]​

*

المهندس مينا فليب جاد
يا ريت نصلى من أجله
*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*لحظة مؤثرة جدا فى استديو اون تى فى وبكاء الحسينى والمذيعة دينا بسبب قتل المصريين من الاخوان



[YOUTUBE]-dYliI_Mxyw&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]-dYliI_Mxyw&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة العامة: *​*7 وفيات بطلق نارى فى اشتباكات الاتحادية*​
*نقلاً عن اليوم السابع*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dYliI_Mxyw&feature=youtu.be

الفيديو مش راضى ينزل


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*
عندك حق أختنا دونا*​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارتفع عدد ضحايا الاشتباكات الدائرة فى محيط قصر الاتحادية إلى خمسة قتلى، بعد أن أعلن الدكتور ميلاد إسماعيل مدير مستشفى منشية البكرى، *
*عن وفاة الشاب محمد السنوسى على (22 سنة) من حى الوايلى بالقاهرة، جراء إصابته بطلق نارى فى الصدر اخترق الكبد والوريد الأجوف السفلى*

*وكان الدكتور محمد سلطان رئيس هيئة الإسعاف المصرية، قد أعلن أن سيارات الإسعاف نقلت ثلاثة قتلى *
*هم محمود محمد إبراهيم، ومحمد خلاف، ومحمد ممدوح أحمد، وتوفوا جراء إصاباتهم بطلقات نارية، *
*فيما قال الدكتور ميلاد إسماعيل مدير مستشفى منشية البكرى، إن المستشفى استقبل فى الساعات الأولى من فجر اليوم الخميس *
*جثة رابعة لشاب يدعى هانى سند الإمام (32 سنة) من محافظة الدقهلية توفى إثر إصابته بطلق خرطوش فى الصدر بالقرب من القلب*
*الله ينور عليك يامرسى ..كمل المسيرة كمان*​​​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]SU5Y_vb9Ugw[/YOUTUBE]​
> 
> 
> *
> ...









من يجده يتصل 
*
*

*
*

*01224538693*


----------



## kikaa (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتشار قوات الحرس الجمهوري بمحيط "الاتحادية".. و8 خيام لمؤيدى "مرسي"*

[FONT=arial,helvetica,clean,sans-serif]شهد محيط  قصر"الاتحادية" بحي مصر الجديدة تواجدا مكثفا لقوات الحرس الجمهورى والأمن  المركزى صباح اليوم/الخميس/، فى أعقاب ليلة من الاشتباكات العنيفة بين  المتظاهرين المؤيدين والمعارضين لقرارات الرئيس مرسى.
[/FONT]
انتشار قوات الحرس الجمهوري بمحيط "الاتحادية".. و8 خيام لمؤيدى "مرسي" 
 ما رأيك ؟
http://elwadynews.com/news.php?id=67130


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت شركات قطاع الكهرباء على مستوى الجمهورية حالة الطوارئ القصوى، مطالبة العاملين والفنيين بفروع الشركات بعدم ترك العمل لسبب من الأسباب وتسلم الورديات فى مواعيدها المحددة بين العاملين والفنيين، على أن يداوم رؤساء الشركات العمل فى مواقعهم على مدار الـ24 ساعة تجنبا لأى طوارئ فى ظل الأحداث التى تشهدها الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عززت قوات الحرس الجمهورى تواجدها فى شارع الأهرام الكائن بمحيط قصر الاتحادية، وقامت القوات بغلق الشارع، وذلك بعدما أعلن المنتمون إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عن تنظيم لجان شعبية للتحقق من شخصية من يحاول المرور أو الدخول فى محيط الاتحادية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*يتوجه الرئيس محمد مرسى بخطاب متلفز إلى الشعب المصرى اليوم الخميس كما أعلن أحد مساعديه، وذلك إثر المواجهات ليلا التى أدت إلى مقتل خمسة متظاهرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قيادى بـ"الحرية والعدالة": لن نسحب مؤيدينا ونتعرض لهجمات بالمولوتوف

أكد عزب مصطفى القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة، أن الحل الوحيد للخروج من مأزق الحرب الأهلية الناتجة عن اشتباكات الاتحادية، هو الخروج السبت بعد المقبل للتصويت فى الاستفتاء الذى دعا له رئيس الجمهورية على الدستور الجديد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرشد الإخوان يتهم الإعلام بنشر الشائعات والاحتقان بين المصريين


اتهم الدكتور محمد بديع المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بعض وسائل الإعلام المقروءة والمرئية والمسموعة بنشر الشائعات والاحتقان بين المصريين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو ينظم مسيرة من الكاتدرائية إلى الاتحادية

أعلن اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو عن تنظيمه لمسيرة سوف تتجه إلى قصر الاتحادية اليوم الخميس، من أمام الكاتدرائية المرقسية يشارع رمسيس لتكريم شهداء الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"التعليم": إغلاق جميع مدارس محيط "الاتحادية" اليوم ولا توجد خسائر

أكدت شاهيناز الدسوقى مدير مديرية التربية والتعليم بالقاهرة، أن المديرية قررت تعليق الدراسة اليوم بإدارة مصر الجديدة التعليمية وبكافة المدارس التابعة لها بسبب أحداث الأمس،*


----------



## صائدالقلوب (6 ديسمبر 2012)

يجب استخدام العنف خلاص  الجماعات الاسلامية ميعرفوش معنى الحوار اصلا 

لايعرفون غير لغة السيف


----------



## AdmanTios (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*للذكري*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتظام ضغط "أبو ضيف" والأطباء: فى حالة انتظام التنفس سنستخرج الخرطوش*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*إحالة بلاغات جديدة تتهم "الزند" بقلب نظام الحكم لوزارة العدل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"حريات المحامين" تتهم "البرادعى" و"حمدين" و"موسى" بالخيانة العظمى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور أيمن البغدادى مدير عام مستشفى الدمرداش الجامعى، إن المستشفى استقبلت 83 مصابا فى أحداث الاشتباكات التى وقعت أمس الأربعاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد استشهاد 5 فى أحداث "الاتحادية".. مرشد الإخوان: قوتنا فى وحدتنا

حذر المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد بديع، من "الانقسام"، قائلاً فى أول تعليق له بعد استشهاد 5 وإصابة ما يزيد على 600 شخص فى الاشتباكات التى شهدها محيط قصر الاتحادية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*العشرات من الشباب يتجمعون أمام مكتب الإرشاد للتظاهر ضد الإخوان

بدأت مجموعات من الشباب فى التجمع أمام مقر المركز العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم، ظهر اليوم الخميس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو موسى: ما حدث أمام الاتحادية جريمة مكتملة لابد أن يحاسب مقترفوها

قال عمرو موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر، إن عصمة دماء المصريين هى ضمان شرعية واستمرار أى نظام، مشيرا إلى أن ما حدث من المواجهة أمام الاتحادية هو جريمة مكتملة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأ مؤيدو الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية من المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الانسحاب من أمام قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*



 قائد "الحرس الجمهوري": قواتنا جزء من الشعب.. ولن تكون أداة قمع له 


    صرح قائد قوات الحرس الجمهوري، اللواء أركان حرب محمد زكى، بأن تواجد قوات  الحرس الجمهورى فى محيط القصر الرئاسى بحي مصر الجديدة منذ صباح اليوم،  جاء بهدف الفصل بين المؤيدين والمعارضين للرئيس، والحيلولة دون حدوث أية  إصابات أخرى، كما حدث مساء أمس.             ووجه قائد الحرس الجمهورى رسالة إلى الشعب المصرى قائلا: "القوات المسلحة  وعلى رأسها قوات الحرس الجمهورى، لن تكون أداة لقمع المتظاهرين، كما أنه لن  يتم استخدام أى من أدوات القوة ضد أفراد الشعب المصرى"، ودعا الجميع إلى  التزام الهدوء إلى أن يوفق الشعب المصرى فى مبتغاه.             وشدد قائد قوات الحرس الجمهورى -في تصريح له صباح اليوم- على حرص القوات  المسلحة وقوات الحرس الجمهورى على أرواح الجميع من الشعب، وقال إن "قوات  الحرس الجمهورى هى جزء أصيل من الشعب المصرى".             وأضاف: "أنا شخصيا حريص كل الحرص على كل مواطن مصرى، وعدم تكرار أحداث  الاشتباكات التى وقعت فى محيط القصر الرئاسى أمس".

    المصدر : الوطن  ​**​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قيد أنصار الرئيس محمد مرسى، وعناصر من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عدداً من الأشخاص، والتقطوا لهم صورا أمام قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصل 86 متهما فى أحداث اشتباكات قصر الاتحادية إلى مقر محكمة مصر الجديدة، تمهيدا لبدء التحقيق معهم.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهوري يضع متاريس وأسلاك شائكة في الطريق المؤدي للإتحادية*

*



*
*صورة أرشيفية*
*كتب : شعب مصر*
*06 December 2012 10:23:56 AM*
*
*​ *نصبت قوات  الحرس الجمهورى صباح اليوم الخميس، أسلاك شائكة ومتاريس حديدية بمنتصف شارع  الميرغنى على بعد أمتار قليلة من نفق العروبة، تمهيدا لإغلاق الشارع أمام  السيارات والمارة.

*​ ​ ​ *و بدأ  أفراد الحرس الجمهورى فى نقل المتاريس والأسلاك الشائكة من السيارات ووضعها  فى منتصف الطريق وسط حضور عدد من القيادات الذين أعطوا تعليمات بمنع مرور  أى سيارات للشارع من الاتجاهين.*​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*  مصدر داخل الرئاسة عن مضمون خطاب الرئيس مرسى اليوم !!*
*2012-12-06 13:21:44* 

*



* *
    يتوجه الرئيس المصري محمد مرسي بخطاب متلفز إلى الشعب المصري، اليوم، فيما  أكد الجيش المصري أنه لن يكون "أداة قمع" للمتظاهرين وسيعمل على منع وقوع  اشتباكات جديدة بين المتظاهرين، إثر المواجهات ليلا، التي أدت إلى مقتل  خمسة متظاهرين وإصابة أكثر من 600 آخرين.             وقال أحد مساعدي مرسي، لـ "فرانس برس"، إن الرئيس المصري سيدعو إلى الحوار  لكن بدون تحديد أي مقترحات ملموسة.             وأضاف المسؤول الذي طلب عدم ذكر اسمه، أن "هناك عدة أفكار يجري بحثها".             والمواجهات التي وقعت الأربعاء، واستمرت طوال الليل في محيط القصر الرئاسي  في القاهرة، تعتبر الأعنف بين مناصري ومعارضي مرسي منذ انتخاب الرئيس  المصري في يونيو الماضي.             وتطالب المعارضة بسحب الإعلان الدستوري الذي منح مرسي صلاحيات مطلقة،  وإلغاء استفتاء 15 ديسمبر على مشروع الدستور.             وتندد المعارضة المصرية بمشروع الدستور الجديد الذي تمت صياغته من قبل  الإسلاميين وللإسلاميين. وكانت اللجنة الدستورية التي قاطعها الليبراليون  واليساريون والاقباط، أنهت التصويت على مواد مشروع الدستور بسرعة كبيرة  الأسبوع الماضي.             وتعهد الجيش المصري، اليوم، بعدم استخدام العنف ضد المتظاهرين، وأكد أنه  "لن يكون أداة لقمع المتظاهرين" بعد أن انتشر الحرس الجمهوري حول قصر  الرئاسة في مصر الجديدة (شرق القاهرة).             ودعت المعارضة المصرية إلى مسيرات جديدة عصر الخميس إلى قصر الاتحادية.             وبحسب الإحصاء الأخير لوزارة الصحة المصرية، قتل خمسة متظاهرين وأصيب 644  آخرون في الصدامات التي وقعت بين أنصار الرئيس مرسي ومعارضيه.
* *
    المصدر : الوطن  *​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل: مؤيدو الرئيس امام قصر الاتحادية يؤكدون انه جاءتهم اوامر بالانسحاب من امام قصر الاتحادية

المصدر : التحرير
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*
*إهـتـفـوا تـانـى بـ أسم الـشـرع
 كـفـروا الـلى فـ المـيـــدان
 دانـتــو أســاتـذة زرع الــقـــــرع
 أيـوة انـــا قـصــد علي الإخوان
* * حـتـى الـديـن واخـديـنـه تـجارة
 أصـلـه مـسـاعـد عـ الـتـكـويش
 أوعـوا تـفـتـكروهـا شـطـــارة
 دانتو فـ لحظـة هـتبقوا مفـيش
* *
 كـنـتـوا فـ صـف الـثـورة زمـان
 عـلـشـان بـس مصـالح عـُلـيا
 فـجأة قـلـبـتـوا عـلى الميـدان
 اللـى إتـداكـوا فـ يوم شرعية
* *
 دلـوقـتـى بقـى كـله فـلول !!
 واتـحــول اعـدائـكوا كـمان !!
 وعـد قـريــب أوى هـنقـول
 مع ألف سلامـة يـا إخـوان*


​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]B1cN95Uy3j8#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل من المصريين الاحرار بعد التهديد بحرق الكنيسة الإنجيلية بمصر الجديدة
*
* 
 








أدان حزب المصريين الأحرار، التهديدات بحرق الكنيسة الإنجيلية بمصر  الجديدة، من قبل مؤيدين للرئيس مرسي وبعض الجماعات المتطرفة، بعد قيام  الكنيسة بعمل مستشفى ميداني بداخلها لعلاج جرحي ومصابي الأحداث الدامية  التي يشهدها محيط قصر الاتحادية.   وقال الحزب، في بيان له، إن المعلومات  التي تؤكد تلقي الكنيسة لتهديدات بالحرق تكشف عن مؤامرة جديدة لاستهداف  الكنائس، بما ينذر بكارثة جديدة ستجر البلاد إلى نفق الفتنة الطائفية وتفتح  صفحة جديدة للعنف لاتحتملها مصر في هذه الظروف الكارثية التي تمر بها.    وحمل الحزب الدكتور محمد مرسي، وكافة الأجهزة الأمنية مسؤولية تأمين  الكنائس من تهديدات المتطرفين الذين استباحوا دماء المصريين تحت شعارات  دينية تعمل على تعميق حالة الانقسام التي يرعاها النظام الحالي بالفعل.  وطالب الحزب بسرعة القبض على من يهددون بحرق الكنائس وتقديمهم للمحاكمة قبل  أن تتحول مصر إلى ساحة لحرب طائفية.

المصدر : الوطن​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*حظر تجول في محيط الاتحاديه 

**عاجل| قوات الحرس الجمهوري تخلي محيط الاتحادية وتحظر التظاهر بعد الثالثة.*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*صاحب سيارة الأسلحة المحترقة فى "الإتحادية" عضو بـ"الإخوان" فى بنى سويف*

*12/6/2012   1:34 PM​*​*



*​
*احمد فتحى الدسوقى*


*كشفت  "الفجر" تورط أعضاء من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ببنى سويف فى أحداث العنف  التى تشهدها منطقة "الإتحادية" والتى بدأت منذ مساء أمس .*

 *حيث أعلنت بعض وكالات الأنباء عن إحتراق سيارة تحمل لوحات (8653 ملاكى بنى سويف) ومحملة بالأسلحة النارية والبيضاء .*

 *وقد  تتبعت "الفجر" الموضوع للوصول إلى حقيقته وحقيقة تورط مسئولى الجماعة ببنى  سويف فى هذه الأحداث ، وقد تبين لمراسل "الفجر" ببنى سويف أن السيارة   مملوكة لأب يدعى "محمد سعد عبدالواحد أحمد ـ 37 سنة" من قرية الكوم الأحمر   التابعة لمركز "بنى سويف" ويعمل مدرس بإحدى مدارس "جمعية الدعوة  الإسلامية" التى تشرف جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على إدارتها ، وهو عضو بجماعة  الاخوان المسلمين ، وكذلك شقيقه و يدعى "سمير" ويعمل مهندس فنى بمديرية  الإسكان ببنى سويف.


*


----------



## AdmanTios (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن المفكر القبطي، دكتور رفيق حبيب، مستشار الرئيس ونائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، انسحابه من العمل السياسي بما في ذلك أي دور في مؤسسة الرئاسة أو الحزب. وقال في صفحته على «فيس بوك»، الخميس: «قررت اعتزال أي عمل سياسي، والانسحاب من أي دور سياسي، الآن ومستقبلاً، بما في ذلك الانسحاب من أي دور في مؤسسة الرئاسة وحزب الحرية والعدالة، مكتفيًا بدوري الأصلي كباحث ومحلل سياسي». وكان الكاتبان الصحفيان، الدكتور أيمن الصياد والدكتورعمرو الليثي، والدكتور محمد عصمت سيف الدولة، والدكتور سيف عبد الفتاح، أعضاء الهيئة الاستشارية للرئيس محمد مرسي، قد تقدموا باستقالاتهم لرئاسة الجمهورية، وذلك احتجاجًا على أحداث الاشتباكات الأخيرة التي وقعت، الأربعاء، في محيط قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي. وشهد محيط قصر الاتحادية الرئاسي، الأربعاء، اشتباكات عنيفة بين معارضي الرئيس محمد مرسي، وأنصاره التابعين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، الذين قاموا بفض اعتصام المعارضين له بالقوة، وأسفرت الصدامات بين الطرفين عن مقتل 5 أشخاص وإصابة 446 آخرين. 

المصدر : المصرى اليوم *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*القضاء فلول , المحامين فلول , الصحافة فلول ,  الإعلام فلول ,الفنانين فلول شباب التحرير فلول , النيابة العامة فلول ,  الساسة فلول , النخبة فلول ,كل
 الآحزاب المعترضة فلول ,أى شخص ضد قرارات مرسي متأمر علي مرسي
  وعلي مصر ! .. هكذا يتحدث عبيد المرشد !

من صفحه انا اسف يا ريس
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*لا فرق بين كافر عدو الدين وبين رئيس يصلى الفجر على دماء شعبه..!!*


*


*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*



* 
*     يشهد محيط المقر الرئيسي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بالمقطم، حالة من  التوتر بعد توافد أعداد من المتظاهرين الذين قرروا الاعتصام أمام المقر،  لحين الاستجابة لمطالب القوى السياسية بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري وإعادة  تشكيل اللجنة التأسيسية للدستور، بعد أحداث ليلة أمس أمام قصر الاتحادية.             وكان المتظاهرون أمام مقر الجماعة بالمقطم، فضوا اعتصامهم في وقت متأخر من  ليلة أمس، فيما ينتظر المعتصمون حاليا تزايد الأعداد القادمة للمقطم.             واستعدت الجماعة بحشد عدد من أعضائها لحماية المقر الرئيسي للجماعة  وتواجدوا داخل المقر، تحسبا لأي تطورات، فيما تواجدت قوات الأمن المركزي  حول مبنى مكتب الإرشاد بتشكيل من سيارتين أمن مركزي، بالإضافة إلى عدد من  سيارات الشرطة.
* *
    المصدر : الوطن  *​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد انتشار الجيش والامن صورة من الاتحادية الان
    2012-12-06 13:45:37        





​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأ المئات من أنصار الرئيس محمد مرسى، ظهر اليوم الخميس، فى جمع أمتعتهم ومتعلقاتهم، وإزالة خيم الاعتصام الـ13، وذلك استعدادا لمغادرة محيط قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*من صفحه التحدث الرسمي لرئاسه الجمهوريه 
عقد السيد رئيس الجمهورية في الساعة الثانية عشر والنصف ظهر اليوم إجتماعاً مع السيد الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء بحضور:
 • السيد الفريق أول / عبد الفتاح السيسى وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى.
 • السيد المستشار / أحمد مكى وزير العدل .
 • السيد اللواء / أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية .
 • السيد / صلاح عبد المقصود وزير الإعلام .
 • السيد الدكتور / محمد محسوب وزير الدولة لشئون المجالس النيابية.
 • السيد / رأفت شحاتة رئيس المخابرات العامة .
 • اللواء أ.ح / محمد زكى قائد الحرس الجمهورى .

 جاء هذا اللقاء فى إطار لقاءات سيادته المتتالية لمتابعة تطورات المشهد  السياسى والأمنى فى مصر فى ظل الأحداث المؤسفة التى شهدتها مصر خلال الأيام  الماضية .. حيث بحث السيد الرئيس سبل التعامل مع الموقف على مختلف الأصعدة  السياسية والأمنية والقانونية للوصول بمصر إلى حالة الاستقرار والحفاظ على  مكتسبات الثورة .
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالب مجمع البحوث الإسلامية فى الأزهر وهو أعلى سلطة فيه، الخميس، الرئيس محمد مرسى بـ "تجميد الإعلان الدستورى" و"الدعوة لحوار وطنى فورا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجبهة السلفية على تويتر الان ابشروا قد اقترب النصر ..*

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعليق انشطة ساقية الصاوى والاوبرا بالقاهرة والاسكندرية ودمنهور بسبب الاحداث *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*السيسى يلتقى بعدد من قادة وضباط القوات المسلحة

*​*12/6/2012 1:34 PM​*​*



​
أ ش أ


أكد  الفريق أول السيسى أن القوات المسلحة ستظل دائما الدرع الواقى والحصن  الامين لهذا الشعب العظيم وأن الدفاع عن الوطن وأمنه واستقراره مهمة مقدسة  لاتهاون فيها وأن القوات المسلحة تعمل فى ولاء تام لشعب مصر وأرضها.
جاء  ذلك فى اطار اللقاءات الدورية التى تنظمها القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة  لتوحيد المفاهيم والاتجاهات تجاه مختلف القضايا والموضوعات المرتبطة  بالقوات المسلحة حيث التقى الفريق أول عبدالفتاح السيسى القائد العام  للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والانتاج الحربى بعدد من قادة وضباط وصف القوات  المسلحة من سلاحى المدفعية والمدرعات.. تناول اللقاء الجهود التى تبذلها  القوات المسلحة للارتقاء بكفاءتها و استعدادها القتالى للحفاظ على الامن  القومى المصرى خلال المرحلة الحالية.
واشاد  السيسى بالدور الذى يقوم به رجال القوات المسلحة وأدائهم لمهامهم الوطنية  للحفاظ على أمن واستقرار البلاد وحماية أمن مصر القومى ومعاونة أجهزة  الشرطة لتحقيق الامن الداخلى والتصدى لكافة مظاهر الخروج عن القانون  وطالبهم بأن يكونوا قدوة لجميع أفراد المجتمع فى الانضباط والتفانى فى أداء  مهامهم ومايتطلبه من يقظة كاملة واستعداد تام والتزام أقصى درجات الانضباط  العسكرى وضبط النفس حفاظا على أمن الوطن واستقراره.
واستمع  الفريق أول السيسى لاراء واستفسارات الضباط وضباط الصف والتعرف على  مشاكلهم ومطالبهم.. مؤكدا حرص القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة على توفير  كافة الامكانات للارتقاء بالفرد المقاتل معيشيا واداريا ومعنويا وطالبهم  بالحفاظ على استعدادهم القتالى وروحهم المعنوية العالية والاهتمام بالتدريب  المستمر والمحافظة على الاسلحة والمعدات والمركبات والتمسك بالقيم  والثوابت الاصيلة للقوات المسلحة التى تحفظ لها قوتها وقدرتها واستعدادها  الدائم لحماية أمن الوطن وصون مقدساته.
حضر اللقاء الفريق صدقى صبحى رئيس اركان حرب القوات المسلحة وقادة الافرع الرئيسية وعدد من قادة القوات المسلحة.


الفجر
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*جمال فهمي: شرعية الرئيس سقطت بالفعل.. ولا يمثل سوى الإخوان. *
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد يوم من تقدمه بالاستقالة من الهيئة الاستشارية للرئيس محمد مرسى، أكد أيمن الصياد رفضه لمحاولات تقسيم البلاد وأهلها، قائلاً فى كلمة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر": "نرفض التقسيم.. وللتصحيح، نحن لم ننتقل من معسكر إلى معسكر آخر".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس يستدعى وزير العدل لتقديم مقترحات لحل أزمة "الاتحادية"

توجه المستشار أحمد مكى وزير العدل صباح اليوم إلى مقر قصر الاتحادية للقاء الرئيس محمد مرسى بعد استدعائه من الرئاسة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصدر بالرئاسة: استقالات المستشارين الأربعة إعلامية ولم تصلنا رسميا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجيش يكثف تواجده بـ"ماسبيرو" بعد استقالة رئيس الإذاعة والتليفزيون*


 
 

                         الخميس 06.12.2012 - 01:39 م 






 

             أحمد إمام           
          أكدت مصادر خاصة أن عددا من أفراد الجيش  دخلوا مبنى ماسبيرو لعمل إجراءات تأمينية، خوفا من هجوم أحد عليه أو  اقتحامه، خاصة بعد استقالة رئيس التلفزيون المصري بسبب أحداث محيط  الاتحادية.

وقد تقدم عصام الأمير رئيس التليفزيون المصري منذ ساعات باستقالته لوزير  الإعلام مؤكدا أن أنه قام بذلك بسبب الأحداث الدامية التي شهدها محيط  الاتحادية بالأمس، واعتراضا على السياسة المتيعة بماسبيرو.

يذكر أن الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي الرئيس محمد مرسي ومعارضيه تتجدد أمام قصر  الاتحادية بسبب إقرار الرئيس للإعلان الدستوري والدعوة إلى الاستفتاء عليه.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*نائب رئيس حزب الدستور: سقطت شرعية النظام.. ودماء الشهداء لن تهدر

أكد الدكتور أحمد البرعى، نائب رئيس حزب الدستور، ووزير القوى العاملة السابق، سقوط شرعية نظام الرئيس محمد مرسى، بعد الاشتباكات التى اندلعت منذ مساء أمس وحتى صباح اليوم، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزارة الخارجية تؤكد إجراء الاستفتاء فى موعده للمصريين بالخارج*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسلحون يقتحمون البنك الأهلي بمصر الجديدة و يستولون على 400 ألف جنيه

 اقتحم مسلحون البنك الاهلى واستولوا مبلغ 400 ألف جنيه وفروا هاربين ويكثف  ضباط المباحث بالقاهرة جهودهم للقبض على المتهمين الهاربين.وتباشر نيابة  مصر الجديدة برئاسة المستشار إبراهيم صالح، التحقيق فى الحادث السطو على  البنك الأهلى فرع الخليفة المأمون والاستيلاء على مبلغ 400 ألف جنيه، وقد  أمرت النيابة بسرعة إجراء تحريات المباحث حول الواقعة.
*






اكيد طبعا الثوار والمعتصمين هما اللي سرقوه


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى ظل استمرار تطور الأوضاع الراهنة قرر ممثلو الأحزاب والقوى والحركات السياسية والثورية الانعقاد الدائم على مدار اليوم لمتابعة المستجدات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن مجلس نقابة الصحفيين فزعه وانزعاجه الشديدين مما ثبت من الاستهداف الممنهج من قبل مؤيدى الرئيس محمد مرسى ومن أنصار جماعة "الإخوان المسلمين" أعضاء حزب "الحرية والعدالة" للصحفيين ووسائل الإعلام،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*  عاجل جريدة الوطن | الهروب الكبير نجيب ساويرس ومستثمرون يعرضون مشروعاتهم للبيع.. وثورة جياع على الأبواب*
*2012-12-06 14:14:37* 

*



*
*   استثمارات بالمليارات اختارت الهروب من السوق المحلية بعد تأزم المشهد  السياسي خلال الفترة الماضية، وتحديدا بعد إصدار الإعلان الدستوري الجديد  وما تبعه من أحداث دموية أمس الأول في محيط قصر الاتحادية.             وكانت أحدث صفقات الهروب بيع مجموعة ontv المملوكة لرجل الأعمال نجيب  ساويرس للمستثمر الفرنسي التونسي الأصل طارق بن عمار.      وصفقة ساويرس لم تكن الأولى من نوعها، فقد سبقتها مجموعة منصور والمغربي  التي أعلنت مؤخرا قرب الانتهاء من مفاوضات مع مجموعة الفطيم الإماراتية  التي تدير سلسلة "كارفور" العالمية، لبيع مجموعتها التجارية "خير زمان"  و"مترو ماركت" للتجارة والتوزيع، اللتان تعدان من كبريات سلاسل تجارة  التجزئة في مصر، في صفقة من المرجح أن تتجاوز ملياري جنيه.      وبموجب الصفقة الضخمة، فمن المقدر أن تستحوذ الفطيم على أكثر من 90 فرعا  لسلسة مترو، في الوقت الذى تتجه فيه سلاسل "زاد" المملوكة لرجل الأعمال  خيرت الشاطر إلى التوسع في نفس السوق الفترة المقبلة.             ولا يقتصر الأمر فقط على قطاعي الإعلام والتجارة، حيث أكد مجدي طلبة، عضو  المجلس التصديري للملابس الجاهزة، أن قطاع صناعة الملابس الجاهزة يشهد  هروبا واضحا لكبار المستثمرين به، مشيرا إلى أن شركات كبرى في القطاع  سرَّحت أعدادا كبيرة من العمال لديها؛ بسبب عدم قدرتها على العمل في ظل  الأوضاع الحالية وانعدام حالة التفاؤل بشأن المستقبل الاقتصادى للبلاد،  لافتا إلى تسريح عدد من الشركات ما لا يقل عن ألف عامل للشركة الواحدة.      وأضاف طلبة أن "هناك شركات كبيرة في القطاع تحاول الخروج من السوق لكن لا  تجد من يشتريها في الوقت الحالي"، موضحا أن الوضع الاقتصادي في مصر أسوأ  مما يتخيل الكثيرون، وأن الحكومة الحالية تسير على نفس درب حكومات ما قبل  الثورة وتعمل بمنطق "الضحك على الدقون".             وقال محمد جنيدي، نقيب المستثمرين الصناعيين، إن معظم المصانع تواجه أزمة  سيولة حادة بسبب الاضطرابات السياسية الحالية، موضحا أن عددا كبيرا من  المصانع العاملة في قطاع الصناعات الهندسية أوقفت استثماراتها، فضلا عن عدم  قدرة مصانع على دفع رواتب العاملين بها، محذرا من استمرار الأوضاع الحالية  على ما هي عليه لمدة شهرين آخرين.             وفي قطاع السياحة، كشف مجدي عزب، رئيس مجلس إدارة مجموعة "بيراميزا"  للفنادق والقرى السياحية، عن قيامه بعرض بعض مشروعاته السياحية للبيع بسبب  التوترات الأمنية والسياسية وضعف العائد المالي.      وأضاف عزب لـ"الوطن" أن كافة المستثمرين رفضوا الشراء لأن المناخ في مصر  حاليا لا يساعد على الاستثمار، على حد قوله.      وأشار إلى أن استثمارات المجموعة في مصر تصل إلى نحو مليار جنيه، لافتا  إلى أنه كان من المقرر طبقا لخطط المجموعة طرح مشروعات جديدة هذا العام،  إلا أن الأحداث التي تمر بها مصر أوقفت تلك الخطط ودفعت المجموعة لعرض بعض  مشروعاتها للبيع.             وفي السياق ذاته، أوضح علي غنيم، عضو اتحاد الغرف السياحية، أن عددا من  المستثمرين عرضوا مشروعاتهم للبيع بعد أن تعدت خسائر السياحة 18 مليار جنيه  منذ بداية الثورة حتى الآن، مؤكدا عدم موافقة أي مستثمر سواء أجنبي أو  مصري على الشراء في الوقت الحالي نظرا لكون الاستثمار في المجال السياحى في  مصر "مخاطرة".      وتوقع غنيم إعلان بعض كبار المستثمرين في القطاع السياحي إفلاسهم خلال  الشهرين المقبلين، في ظل المطالبات المستمرة للبنوك بسداد الديون والفوائد  المستحقة لها، محذرا من كارثة اقتصادية جديدة ستكون نتيجتها تسريح العمالة  الموجودة في القطاع السياحي لتدني الإيرادات، وهو ما يهدد باندلاع ثورة  جياع.             وفي قطاع العقارات، قال المهندس صلاح حجاب، رئيس لجنة التشييد والبناء  بجمعية رجال الأعمال، إن السوق يشهد حتى الآن حالة ترقب من قبل جميع  الشركات للأوضاع السياسية لمعرفة ما ستؤول إليه البلاد بالنهاية.      وربما كان للقطاع المصرفي السبق في اتجاه الخروج من السوق المصرية، بعد أن  طرحت مجموعتي "سوستيه جنرال" و"بي إن بي باريبا" الفرنسيتان بنوكهما في  مصر للبيع ضمن قائمة البنوك التي تسعى للخروج مصر.      وحتى ثلاثة أشهر مضت كانت هناك مفاوضات جادة بين "بي إن بي باريبا" لبيع  فروعه بمصر لمصرف قطري في صفقة من المقدر أن تصل قيمتها إلى 400 مليون  دولار.      وعلى الدرب ذاته يسير بنك الأهلي سوستيه جنرال، الذي أعلن في وقت سابق عن  مفاوضات مع مصرف قطر الوطني لإتمام عمليات شراء حصة المجموعة البالغة نجحو  77% في البنك.
* *
    المصدر : الوطن  *​
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الجبهة السلفية على تويتر الان ابشروا قد اقترب النصر ..*​


*الجبهة السلفية مالهاش أدنى علاقة باللى بيحصل*
*ولا هتتدخل فيه من الأصل *​


----------



## سهم الغدر (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قيادي اخواني في اتصال هاتفي على الجزيرة منذ قليل قال :*
* لازم نعاقب المحرضيين على اللي حصل امبارح *
*وهم التيار الشعبي وحمدين صباحي ومن معه .... !!!*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* صورة  للدكتور صيدلى رامي صبري الناشط وعضو حزب التحالف الشعبى الإشتراكى محتجز  ومربوط من قبل جماعة الاخوان امام قصر الرئاسة منذ فجر أمس مع عدد حوالي 20  شاب وامامهم كردون من الامن المركزي، والاخوان يرفضون اطلاق سراحهم او  تسليمهم للشرطة.
 والمحامون طالبوا النيابة بالتوجه لهم في مكانهم.
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزير الدفاع يلتقى قادة سلاحى المدفعية والمدرعات
    2012-12-06 14:17:47        





    فى إطار اللقاءات الدورية التى تنظمها القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة  لتوحيد المفاهيم والاتجاهات فى مختلف القضايا والموضوعات المرتبطة بالقوات  المسلحة التقى الفريق أول عبد الفتاح السيسى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة  وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى بعدد من قادة وضباط وصف القوات المسلحة من  سلاحى المدفعية والمدرعات، تناول اللقاء الجهود التى تبذلها القوات المسلحة  للارتقاء بكفاءتها واستعدادها القتالى للحفاظ على الأمن القومى المصرى  خلال المرحلة الحالية.

    وأكد الفريق أول السيسى أن القوات المسلحة ستظل دائما الدرع الواقى والحصن  الأمين لهذا الشعب العظيم، وأن الدفاع عن الوطن وأمنه واستقراره مهمة  مقدسة لا تهاون فيها، وأن القوات المسلحة تعمل فى ولاء تام لشعب مصر  وأرضها.

    وأشاد بالدور الذى يقوم به رجال القوات المسلحة وأدائهم لمهامهم الوطنية  للحفاظ على أمن واستقرار البلاد وحماية أمن مصر القومى، ومعاونة أجهزة  الشرطة لتحقيق الأمن الداخلى والتصدى لكافة مظاهر الخروج عن القانون،  وطالبهم بأن يكونوا قدوة لجميع أفراد المجتمع فى الانضباط والتفانى فى أداء  مهامهم، وما يتطلبه من يقظة كاملة واستعداد تام والتزام بأقصى درجات  الانضباط العسكرى وضبط النفس حفاظا على أمن الوطن واستقراره.

    واستمع الفريق أول السيسى لأراء واستفسارات الضباط وضباط الصف والتعرف على  مشاكلهم ومطالبهم، مؤكدا حرص القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة على توفير  كافة الإمكانات للارتقاء بالفرد المقاتل معيشيا وإداريا ومعنويا، وطالبهم  بالحفاظ على استعدادهم القتالى وروحهم المعنوية العالية والاهتمام بالتدريب  المستمر والمحافظة على الأسلحة والمعدات والمركبات، والتمسك بالقيم  والثوابت الأصيلة للقوات المسلحة التى تحفظ لها قوتها وقدرتها واستعدادها  الدائم لحماية أمن الوطن وصون مقدساته.

    حضر اللقاءان الفريق صدقى صبحى رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة وقادة الأفرع الرئيسية وعدد من قادة القوات المسلحة.




​**
​*


----------



## BITAR (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاخوان بيلعبوا لعبة قذره اسمها *
*(( ضربني وبكى وسبقني واشتكى ))*
*والجزيرة بتساعدهم *
* قناة قذره فعلا*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*نشطاء البحيرة يتظاهرون للتنديد بأحداث قصر الاتحادية *
 
                           الخميس، 6 ديسمبر  2012 - 04:33




نشطاء البحيرة يتظاهرون للتنديد بأحداث قصر الاتحادية                          
 البحيرة – ناصر جودة

 
تظاهر المئات من النشطاء السياسيين بالبحيرة مساء أمس بمدينة  دمنهور  احتجاجا على أحداث قصر الاتحادية ومهاجمة مؤيدى الرئيس محمد مرسى   للمعتصمين هناك.
 
مرددين الهتافات المناهضة للرئيس وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومنها "يسقط يسقط حكم 
المرشد"و"بيع بيع بيع ..الثورة يا بديع "و"الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".
 
مطالبين بإلغاء الدعوة للاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد وتأسيس دستور يعبر عن   جميع أطياف الشعب المصرى مشددين على تصعيد احتجاجاتهم حتى تتم الاستجابة   الى جميع مطالبهم العادلة.
 
 



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمن الشرقية يطلق قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفريق المتظاهرين أمام منزل مرسى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* الكنيسة التى تحولت لمستشفيات وعيادات لمصابين مسلمين 
 وأنقذت أرواح مسلمين مصريين بالأمس كعادتها دائماً
 يتهمها الإخوان والسلفيين  ( الذين تلطخت أيديهم بدماء المصريين بالأمس )بأنها هى من صنعت المؤامرة 
 هههههههههههه المرة دى محدش هيصدقكم ياسفاحين 
 شفناكوا بعنينا مهما كذبتوا ومهما حاولتوا تلصقوا الجريمة بغيركم
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

other 



شهدت ساحة نقابة  المحامين، الخميس، اشتباكات بالأيدي وملاسنات لفظية بين مؤيدي الرئيس محمد  مرسي ومعارضيه، وذلك بسبب قيام معارضي مرسي بإعلان سقوط شرعية مرسي بعد  سقوط قتلى وشهداء في الاشتباكات بين المتظاهرين في محيط قصر الاتحادية مساء  الأربعاء.​ ​ ولم تكتمل الجمعية  العمومية لنقابة المحامين، التي كام مقررا لها، الخميس، لمناقشة مواد  المحاماة في الدستور، وذلك لعدم اكتمال النصاب حتى الآن.​ ​ وشهد محيط قصر  الاتحادية اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين من مؤيدي الرئيس محمد مرسي  ومعارضيه، الرافضين للإعلان الدستوري الأخير، ودعوة مرسي الناخبين إلى  الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد في 15 من الشهر الجاري، وأسفرت  الاشتباكات عن سقوط 5 قتلى وأكثر من 400 مصاب، بحسب مصادر بوزارة الصحة.​ ​ وانتقلت المواجهات بين  المتظاهرين في الساعات الأولى من صباح الخميس من شارعي الميرغني والخليفة  المأمون إلى ميدان روكسي، حيث تبادل الطرفان التراشق بالحجارة وزجاجات  المولوتوف، قبل أن يتم الدفع بمدرعتين إلى الميدان، وإطلاق عدد من قنابل  الغاز المسيل للدموع لمحاولة الفصل بين الجانبين.​ 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* دكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح ..رئيس حزب مصر القوية -خلال مؤتمر صفي الآن- 

 - واجب المؤسسات الأمنية حماية القصر الرئاسي
 - أحذر من أي تدخل اجنبي في لشئون المصرية الداخلية 
 - ألوم على من طلب من الجيش والعسكر التدخل في الحياة السياسية مرة اخرى 
 - حزب مصر القويه رفض الاعلان الدستوري وتحفظ على كثير من مواده 
 - نحن ضد الاستبداد تحت شعار الاسلام 
 - نحن ضد الاستبداد حتى لو كان الرئيس ابو بكر الصديق
 - لن يحمي الرئيس #مرسي الا الشعب
 - الشريعة الإسلامية ليست في خطر , الشعب المصري بطوائفه ملتف حولها
 -أحذر الفلول ونظام مبارك للعودة للحياة السياسية مرة أخرى
 - نحن نرفض مسودة الدستور لأسباب موضوعية سبق أن أرسلناهل للجمعية التأسيسية 
 - نحن ضد الوصاية العسكرية على مصر 
 - على الرئيس مرسي أن يكون رئيس لكل المصريين 
 -  اتمنى أن يدور اليوم قبل غد حوار للخروج من الأزمة
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*ميدو لـ محمد مرسي    أنت معندكش ريحة الضمير
    2012-12-06 13:23:57        






     شن أحمد حسام "ميدو" نجم نادى الزمالك الأسبق وبارنسلي الحالى, هجوماً  عنيفاً على الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية بسبب الاحداث التى وقعت أمام  قصر الاتحادية بين مؤيديه ومعارضيه.             وقال  أحمد حسام "ميدو" – عبر حسابه الشخصي بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى  تويتر- أن المشكلة التى تعيشها مصر الأن سببها الرئيسي " ازمة ضمير",  مؤكداً أن الرئيس معندوش ريحة الضمير.

    المصدر : الفجر ​**
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ​


*الله الله الله على ده كلام
نفس رأى المحامى الدولى الاستاذ خالد أبو بكر ورأيى طبعااا
احلى تقييم يا عياد :999:*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاشور لا حوار مع مرسي قبل محاكمته عن دماء شهداء الاتحادية
2012-12-06 14:29:17​





أكد سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، أنه لا حوار قبل محاكمة  الرئيس محمد مرسي والتحقيق معه علي دماء الشهداء والمصابين في اشتباكات  الاتحادية.

وقال عاشور في مؤتمر بنقابة المحامين اليوم، لن نتحاور علي  دماء الشهداء لابد أن نعلم من الذي أمر الذي أمر بالاعتداء علي المتظاهرين  وأمرهم بالقتل ومدهم بالرصاص وتقاعس عن حمايتهم.

وقال:" نطالب بالمحاكمة والتحقيق مع المسئولين من أول رئيس الجمهورية حتي أصغر مسئول في وزارة الداخلية".

وأكد أن المحامين يطالبون بإلغاء الاستفتاء والإعلان  الدستوري ومحاكمة كل المسئولين عن قتل الشهداء، ومعرفة حقيقة ما يجري في  سيناء، موضحًا أن هم الوطن وهم كل المحامين ومن يريد ان يتحدي المحامين سوف  يسقط من يستبيح دماء الشهداء سوف يسقط من يهدر القضاء سوف يسقط.





​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الله الله الله على ده كلام
> نفس رأى المحامى الدولى الاستاذ خالد أبو بكر ورأيى طبعااا
> احلى تقييم يا عياد :999:*



*اصلها باينه 
مبارك معملش ربع اللي عمله الحيوان اللي اسمه رئيس ده
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*شارع الاهرام منذ قليل
 تصوير: بهاء الطويل
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*



    الإخوان ينقلون الإعتصام إلي الدستورية

             تجمع عدد من المتظاهرين حول بوابة قصر الاتحادية حيث اعتقل الأمن المركزي  حوالي 25 من البلطجية الذين أمسك بهم متظاهروا الإخوان أمس فضلا عن  البلطجية الذين تم تسليمهم من قبل.                             وقال المهندس أشرف بدر الدين النائب السابق عن حزب الحرية والعدالة  المتواجد أمام القصر بأن خروج الإخوان من محيط قصر الاتحادية ليس انسحابا  وإنما هو تسليم المكان لقوات الجيش لتأمينه لأن المكان لم يكن مؤمنا بالأمس  والقصر كان سيتم اقتحامه لأن القوات التي كانت تؤمنه أخذت علي حين غرة.                             وأضاف بدر الدين للتحرير بأن من قتلوا من الإخوان يحتسبونهم شهداء عند  الله مشيرا الي أن الاعتداء علي قيادات الإخوان وأفرادها هي مجرد تضحيات  فكم قدم الإخوان من تضحيات كثيرة لهذا الوطن مؤكدا أن الاستفتاء سوف يتم في  موعده المحدد.                             هذا و تستمر حشود المتظاهرين في الانسحاب وفي نفس الوقت تنادي عربة  الإذاعة المتحركة علي المتظاهرين بأن من سيذهب الي المحكمة الدستورية عليه  أن يأخذ البطاطين معه حيث يوجد كميات من البطاطين أمام العربه، يأتي هذا في  ظل هتافات المتظاهرين المؤيدة لقرات الرئيس محمد مرسي.





​**​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اصلها باينه
> مبارك معملش ربع اللي عمله الحيوان اللي اسمه رئيس ده
> *​



*بس متقولشى رئيس :smil8:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*القوى الثورية تعلن إقامتها مؤتمرا صحفيا مساء لإعلان فعاليات الغد

أعلنت القوى الثورية إقامتها لمؤتمر صحفى مساء اليوم فى تمام الساعة الثامنة بمقر حركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة العامة تنفى منع "البرادعى" و"صباحى" من السفر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجمع العشرات من مؤيدو الرئيس مرسى أمام مشرحة مستشفى هليوبوليس، مرددين هتافات: "يا شهيد نام وارتاح واحنا نكمل الكفاح"، "مصر يا أم ولادك أهم"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعليق عالفيس بوك 

**اه صحيح نسيت اقولكم ان فى دب هيبتدى كمان شوية مع الحرس الجمهورى 
 لانه هينزل يخلى المنطقة 
 الحرس الجمهورى بيبدل  مع ميليشيات الاخوان 
 فى تغيير يعنى اطلع برة  :*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *بس متقولشى رئيس :smil8:*



*منا قولت حيوان قبلها  
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*



    أبو الفتوح يحذر من أى محاولة انقلاب على شرعية الرئيس

    قال الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيس حزب مصر القوية، إنه يجب أن نجنب  الوطن معارك حزبية، مشيرا إلى أن واجب المؤسسات الأمنية حماية القصر  الرئاسى.

    وطالب أبو الفتوح الرئيس مرسى بأن يكون رئيسا لكل المصريين، كما حذر من أى  محاولة للانقلاب على الشرعية ومن أى تدخل أجنبى، وأكد أبو الفتوح "لن يحمى  الرئيس إلا الشعب".

    وسنوافيكم بنص المؤتمر الصحفى

    اليوم السابع  ​**
​*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

رفيق حبيب يستقيل من منصبه كمستشار الرئيس.. ويعتزل السياسية​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* الأسواني: ارحل يا مرسي.. يداك ملطختان بالدماء*

*كتب : فاطمة النشابي                  منذ 8 دقائق* 
* طباعة* 

*





                      الأديب علاء الأسواني* 
*قال الأديب علاء الأسواني، إن مصر الآن أصبحت بلا رئيس شرعي. *
*وكتب عبر حسابه الخاص على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر": "مصر بلا  رئيس شرعي، في السلطة شخص انتخبه المصريون كرئيس ثم اكتشفوا أنه مرؤوس  للمرشد وأنه ديكتاتور دموي، ارحل يا مرسي يداك ملطختان بالدماء". *
*مضيفا "يا أنصار شفيق كفوا عن الولولة، لم يكن شفيق الحل، ليس أسوأ  من مذبحة الإخوان إلا مذابح العسكر، مصر ستسقط حكم الإخوان كما أسقطت  مبارك، الصبر".*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:الرئاسة:​*مرسى* التقى قنديل ووزراء الدفاع والداخلية والعدل والدولة لشئون المجالس النيابية ورئيس المخابرات العامة وقائد الحرس الجمهوري​


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* عاجل: صحفيوا الأهرام يطردون حلمي الجزار من مبنى الاهرام بشارع الجلاء
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسلة العربية: الامن المصري يلقي قنابل مسيلة للدموع لتفريق محتجين قرب منزل الرئيس بالزقازيق​


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## سهم الغدر (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اصلها باينه *
> *مبارك معملش ربع اللي عمله الحيوان اللي اسمه رئيس ده*​


 

*مبارك سبب رئيسي ف اللى بيصحل للبلد دة *
*مين كان بيسمع عنهم الخرفان دول ولا حتى يشوف ملامحهم *
*العكرة ف اى مكان اثناء عهد مبارك *
*اما بقي فيها رحيل قال خلاص*
*عليا وعلى اعدائي وطلع الوحوش اللى كان اثرها علشان تنهش *
*الباقي من الشعب المصرى*
*لكن مهما عملوا الخرفان ف النهاية مصيرهم زى مبارك هيكون*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

أبو الفتوح يحذر من أى محاولة انقلاب على شرعية الرئيس​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أصيب مجند وشرطي وأحد المشاركين فى التظاهرات  بإصابات بالغة اثر  الاشتباكات التى حدثت أمام مقر «الإخوان المسلمين»  بمدينة شبين الكوم اليوم  الخميس.*

*كان اللواء احمد عبد الرحمن مدير أمن المنوفية قد تلقى إخطار يفيد    بأصابة كل من أحمد عبدالفتاح بيومي «32 سنة ـ شرطي»، ومصطفى علي محمد «22   سنة ـ مجند»، ومحمد محمود عبدالحسيب «23 سنة ـ طالب» بإصابات بالغة أمام   مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين إثر المواجهات بين المعارضين لقررات الرئيس   وشباب الإخوان المكلف بحراسة المقر.*

*فيما تمكنت قوات الأمن من إلقاء القبض على حسام أنور حسن 51سنة ـ مهندس   كمبيوتر، وذلك لقيامه بإلقاء عبوة مولوتوف على  مقر الإخوان المسلمين أمس   الأربعاء واشعال النيران بمحتوياتة تم تحرير محضر رقم 17574 جنح قسم شبين   الكوم كما كلفت مديرية أمن المنوفية بتعيين الحراسة مشددة حول المقر   والمقرات الأخرى بالمحافظة.*
*

* 



*                     تعليقات القراء*


​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

توتر بمحيط المقر الرئيسي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم بعد توافد المتظاهرين للاعتصام​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:الرئاسة:اللقاء استهدف بحث سبل التعامل مع الموقف على مختلف الأصعدة للوصول بمصر إلى حالة الاستقرار والحفاظ على مكتسبات الثورة​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااااجل: ألف ارهابي من حماس وصلوا القاهرة*







صورة ارشيفية
​*ا ** http://www.alnaharegypt.com/nhar/art104179-cat.html#*
*قال العقيد متقاعد صبرى ياسين ، انه فى تمام التاسعة من مساء الأربعاء الموافق 5 / 12 / 2012 , وصلتنا معلومات مؤكدة لا تقبل اى شك عن تحرك ووصول عدد 25 اتوبيس سياحى الى منفذ رفح البرى , وذلك لنقل عدد 1000 ارهابى من ميليشيات حماس بكامل اسلحتهم والتوجه بهم نحو القاهرة للقتال بجانب اشقاؤهم من ميليشيات المرشد الأرهابى وتوجيه اسلحتهم الجبانة والخسيسة نحو صدور ثوارنا الأبطال والعزل من السلاح.
 وعلى الفور قمنا بأرسال رسالة تحذيرية , من خلال الأيميل الى الفريق (السيسى ) وزير الدفاع والحفنة الضئيلة من اعوانه بوزارة الدفاع , حذرناه فيها من مغبة غض البصر عن هذا العمل المجرم .

واوضح انه يتم نقل هؤلاء الارهابيين عبر سيارات سياحية تمتلكها شركة سفير للسياحة والمعروف عنها بأنها ملكا لجماعة الأخوان .

وقال : وبكل اسف لم يتحرك احد وتم القاء تحذيرنا بصندوق القمامة , وتأكدنا الأن فقط ومنذ اقل من 10 دقائق ( الساعة الواحدة صباح الخميس 6 /12 ) بأن السيارات السياحية قد اصبحت على مشارف مدينة القنطرة وفى طريقها للقاهرة .

ومن المتوقع وصولها فى حدود الثالثة او الرابعة من فجر الخميس .

وناشد العقيد صبري جميع القادة والضباط وصف وجنود قواتنا المسلحة الشرفاء والمناضلين دائما من اجل الحق , بالتحرك فورا ومنع هذة الكارثة التى ستحدث خلال ساعات.

وقال : اناشد فيكم ضمائركم ووطنيتكم المشهود لها منذ الاف السنين .. اناشد فيكم النخوة والرجولة والشهامة واذكرهم جميعا بأن الثوار المعرضين للقتل الأن بأيدى ارهابيي حماس وميليشيات المرشد .. هم اشقاؤوكم واخوتكم وابناؤوكم وامهاتكم وزوجاتكم ,,, واذكركم بالمشاهد المخزية والمؤلمة التى من المؤكد انكم شاهدتموها جميعا والتى تعرضت فيها نساء وفتيات مصرنا الغالية للتعرى والضرب والقتل بأيدى هؤلاء الأوغاد المجرمين

واذكركم يا ابناء واحفاد ابطال اكتوبر العظماء بأن التاريخ سوف يسجل لكم مواقفكم وعليكم ان تختاروا

اما ان تكتب اسماؤوكم بحروف من نور واما ان تذهبوا جميعا الى مزبلة التاريخ

اللهم قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد

عاشت مصر حرة .. آبية ... وعاش كل ابناؤوها من الشرفاء والأحرار
http://www.alnaharegypt.com/nhar/art104179-cat.html#.UMBeh06K_tk.twitter
*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

البترول: الوضع الأمني الحالي سبب في حدوث أزمة وقود في بعض المناطق​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> *مبارك سبب رئيسي ف اللى بيصحل للبلد دة *
> *مين كان بيسمع عنهم الخرفان دول ولا حتى يشوف ملامحهم *
> *العكرة ف اى مكان اثناء عهد مبارك *
> *اما بقي فيها رحيل قال خلاص*
> ...



* بالعكس ده دليل علي انا مبارك كان دافنهم في الرمل طول 30 سنه 
وده يتشهدله بيه 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

أبو الفتوح في مؤتمر صحفي حول أحداث الاتحادية : * ندعو الرئيس للتحقيق في أحداث الأمس ومحاسبة المعتدين​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

عمرو موسى على الفيس:لا يمكن ترك المصريين يتعاركوا بهذا الشكل..وأطالب بضرورة حقن الدماء الأن ومبادرة من الرئيس نفسه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*يوسف الحسيني يطالب بالتحقيق مع العريان والشاطر والبلتاجي ومرسي #ENN

 وصف الإعلامي يوسف الحسيني جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بأنها "جماعة الإخوان  المجرمين"، في تعليقه على ما حدث بالأمس أمام قصر الاتحادية من اشتباكات  بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الرئيس محمد مرسي.*
​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مؤيدو مرسي يُخلون محيط ​*الاتحادية*.. وينظمون مسيرة في اتجاه صلاح سالم ​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

اتحدي بالارقام لواتعمل استفتاء نزيه ومضمون نزاهته!ان ينجح مرسي ولا دستوره باستفتاء شعبي حقيقي! لكن الاخوان الكاذبون سيزوروا أي استفتاء​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن المهندس محمد عبدالمنعم الصاوي، المتحدث الرسمي للجمعية التأسيسية  لوضع الدستور ورئيس لجنة الثقافة والإعلام بمجلس الشعب المنحل، اعتزاله  العمل السياسي نظرا للأحداث التي تمر بها البلاد حاليا، ولما تعرض له من  انتقادات في الفترة الأخيرة.      وقال الصاوي لـ"الوطن": "سيعلم الجميع أنني كنت أعمل لما فيه مصلحة هذا  البلد، ولن أترشح في مجلس الشعب مرة أخرى".
* *
    الوطن  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*العشرات من أهالى ضحايا الاتحادية يتظاهرون أمام مشرحة "هليوبوليس"

الخميس، 6 ديسمبر 2012 - 14:34

*
*



صورة أرشيفية​*​*كتبت مروة الغول
تجمع  العشرات من مؤيدو الرئيس مرسى أمام مشرحة مستشفى هليوبوليس، مرددين  هتافات: "يا شهيد نام وارتاح واحنا نكمل الكفاح"، "مصر يا أم ولادك أهم"،  "حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل"، "يا شهيد اتهنا اتهنا واستنانا على باب الجنة"،  وذلك أثناء خروج أحد ضحايا حادث الاتحادية، وهو "محمد خلاف".
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة العامة تنفى منع "البرادعى" و"صباحى" من السفر

  الخميس، 6 ديسمبر  2012 - 14:32





                            الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور 
كتب أحمد متولى




 
نفى المتحدث الرسمى للنيابة العامة المستشار عادل السعيد،  والنائب  العام المساعد، الخبر الذى تناولته بعض المواقع الإخبارية وصفحات  التواصل  الاجتماعى صباح اليوم الخميس، الخاصة بإصدار النائب العام  المستشار طلعت  إبراهيم عبد الله قراراً بمنع كل من الدكتور محمد البرادعى،  رئيس حزب  الدستور، وحمدين صباحى، المرشح الخاسر فى انتخابات الرئاسة، من  السفر على  خلفية البلاغات العديدة المقدمة ضدهما.

 كانت بعض المواقع قد تناولت خبراً زعمت فيه أن النائب العام أصدر أوامره   بمنع كل من محمد البرادعى وحمدين صباحى من السفر، وذلك للتحقيق معهم فى   البلاغات التى تلقتها النيابة العامة ضدهم تتهمهم بالتحريض على قلب نظام   الحكم.



اليوم السابع
* ​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح:حزب مصر القويه رفض الاعلان الدستوري وتحفظ على كثير من مواده..وارسلنا أسباب الرفض للجمعية التأسيسية​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> *مبارك سبب رئيسي ف اللى بيصحل للبلد دة *
> *مين كان بيسمع عنهم الخرفان دول ولا حتى يشوف ملامحهم *
> *العكرة ف اى مكان اثناء عهد مبارك *
> *اما بقي فيها رحيل قال خلاص*
> ...



*مبارك هو اللى طلعهم !!!!!!!
انا اسفه بس الكلام ده عجيب جدااااااااااا وأول مره اسمع رأى كده 
مفيش حد ميعرفش ان محدش طلع الاشكال دى الا الثوره بعد ما كان مبارك حابسهم فى جحورهم*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح:أحذر من أي تدخل اجنبي في الشئون الداخلية..وألوم على من طلب من الجيش والعسكر التدخل في الحياة السياسية مرة اخرى​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*من شارع الميرغني الان 

*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*شير لتفضحوهم
 خرفان اللجان الإليكترونية, وأتباعهم من الخرفان الحقيقة أصحاب القرون, دايرين في الفيسبوك بيقولوا أن من ماتوا بالأمس أخوان!
 بالظبط زى ما كان أفراد الجيش هم إللى بيموتوا في مجزرة ماسبيرو..
 وزى ما شهيد دمنهور كان أخوان, وعملوا له جنازة مهيبة, على الرغم من أن  أبوه وأخوه طلعوا يحلفوا مليون يمين أنه تبع حزب الدستور وأن خاله هو إللى  أخوان..
 حد شاف أقذر من هؤلاء؟!

 رامي جلال عامر*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بلاغ يتهم "مرسى" وقيادات الإخوان بـ"التحريض" على قتل المتظاهرين*


----------



## سهم الغدر (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * بالعكس ده دليل علي انا مبارك كان دافنهم في الرمل طول 30 سنه *
> *وده يتشهدله بيه *​


 
اهو دى الحاجة الوحيدة اللى كانت كاااااااااانت محستبة لصالح مبارك
وحضرتك مأكدش باقي كلامى ان هو اللى امر بخروج الوحوش دى من المعتقلات
مش بس سجون اتفتحت استاذى معتقلات ف سابع ارض مش معقول ابدا خرجوا من نفسهم
من مكان ملوش اول من اخر فقال كدة كدة هرحل وهتحاسب وهتسجن يبقي على اية ا
اسيبها ف امان وولع اخر عود كبريت معاه بالنسبالة انتهت المعركة مع شعبة 
وبالنسالنا ابتدت من الاول واقذر بكتير


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مبارك هو اللى طلعهم !!!!!!!*
> 
> *انا اسفه بس الكلام ده عجيب جدااااااااااا وأول مره اسمع رأى كده *
> 
> *مفيش حد ميعرفش ان محدش طلع الاشكال دى الا الثوره بعد ما كان مبارك حابسهم فى جحورهم*



 فى كل الاحوال مبارك هو السبب فى كل ده على الاقل انه ترك الداخل لحرمية الوطنى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهورى يزيد الأسلاك الشائكة فى محيط "الاتحادية"*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح:الشريعة الإسلامية ليست في خطر..والشعب المصري بطوائفه ملتف حولها​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> اهو دى الحاجة الوحيدة اللى كانت كاااااااااانت محستبة لصالح مبارك
> وحضرتك مأكدش باقي كلامى ان هو اللى امر بخروج الوحوش دى من المعتقلات
> مش بس سجون اتفتحت استاذى معتقلات ف سابع ارض مش معقول ابدا خرجوا من نفسهم
> من مكان ملوش اول من اخر فقال كدة كدة هرحل وهتحاسب وهتسجن يبقي على اية ا
> ...



* لا دي مكانتش اوامر مبارك 
دي كانت تقديم السبت من حماس 
وتم الوفاء بالوعد
ومرسي قدم لهم الحد 
 والدليل الضباط اللي اتقتلو 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

وزير العدل يقدم لمرسي مبادرة لحل الأزمة.. ومصادر: سيستقيل إذا لم يقبلها الرئيس​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

اشتباكات بالأيدي بين معتصمي التحرير وأحد مؤيدي الرئيس​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*كر وفر بين المتظاهرين وقوات أمن الشرقية فى محيط منزل "مرسى"

طاردت قوات الأمن بالشرقية المتظاهرين فى محيط منزل رئيس الجمهورية بقنايل الغاز المسيل للدموع فى محاولة لتفريقهم، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، رئيس حزب مصر القوية، إنه يحمل الرئيس محمد مرسى مسئولية أحداث قصر الاتحادية بالأمس، مشيرا إلى أن حماية القصر مسئولية الأمن والحرس الجمهورى الذين يأخذون مرتباتهم من ضرائبنا، وليست مسئولية مؤيدى الرئيس من الإخوان والسلفيين.*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*لم يحدث فى الـ 30 سنه من عهد مبارك ما حدث فى عهد مرسي خمسة شهور

*



​​​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

أبو الفتوح في مؤتمر صحفي حول أحداث الاتحادية : أحذر من أي محاولة للإنقلاب علي الشرعية


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسلة العربية: اشتباكات بين الامن والمتظاهرين أمام منزل الرئيس بالزقازيق بالشرقية​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسلة العربية: توتر بمحيط مقر الاخوان بالمقطم بعد توافد المتظاهرين للاعتصام​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

عند رابعة العدوية الساعة ٤ ...نساء مصر لابسين اسود وشايلين شال ابيض " الكفن" .. نكون او لا نكون​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالب الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح رئيس حزب مصر القوية بفتح تحقيق عاجل فى أحداث أمس بمحيط قصر الاتحادية لافتا إلى أنه لا أحد فوق الحساب،*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* يوسف الحسينى ينفعل على الهواء ويكشف كل فضائح الاخوان *​

[YOUTUBE]IeFG9K2KScM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتهم اتحاد شباب الثورة، فى بيان له اليوم الخميس، مكتب إرشاد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بالدفع بالبلاد نحو الحرب الأهلية، بعد إعلانه "النفير العام"،*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

غدا صلاة الجنازة علي *ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ كرم جوارجيوس* شهيد  ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩﻳﺔ 
الساعة 10 
في ﻛﻨﻴﺴﺔ العذراء والقديس اسطفانوس بمنطقة رستم - شبرا الخيمة


----------



## سهم الغدر (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * لا دي مكانتش اوامر مبارك *
> *دي كانت تقديم السبت من حماس *​*وتم الوفاء بالوعد*
> *ومرسي قدم لهم الحد *
> * والدليل الضباط اللي اتقتلو *​


 انا مفهمش اوى ف السياسة اللى فهمته من كلامك ان كان فى اتفاق على خروج الرعاع دول
بس بين حماس ومين بالظبط مش فاهمة لو بينهم وبين مبارك يبقي دة ميمنعش ان مبارك سبب
رئيسي ف اللى بيحصل ولو بينهم وبين الاخوان يبقي معرفش دة تم امتى وازاى على اساس
انهم كانوا معتقلين 
ولو ف اعتقادك ان مبارك اهون فهما الاتنين العن من بعض الفرق ان مبارك كان كل الاعيبة 
من تحت لتحت لكن دول بقي علنى ومش بيهمهم حد ولا بيهمهم المظهر العام قدام باقي الدول
وربنا ينتقم من دول ودول :smil8:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> انا مفهمش اوى ف السياسة اللى فهمته من كلامك ان كان فى اتفاق على خروج الرعاع دول
> بس بين حماس ومين بالظبط مش فاهمة لو بينهم وبين مبارك يبقي دة ميمنعش ان مبارك سبب
> رئيسي ف اللى بيحصل ولو بينهم وبين الاخوان يبقي معرفش دة تم امتى وازاى على اساس
> انهم كانوا معتقلين
> ...



*العقل المدبر مرشدهم كان بره 
وكتير من اعضاء مكتب الارشاد 

 انا مش بقول انا مبارك كان ملاك 
بس بالنسبه للاخوان 
مبارك قديس
 *​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*رفيق حبيب استقال من الحرية والعدالة ومن مستشارى الحلوف مرسى


*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* عاااااجل من مدحت قلادة  






طوبى  لشباب مصر البار المحب لمصر المدرك خطورة الجماعات الدينية .انتم شرف   لمصر  انتم النجوم الساطعة فى سماء السياسة المظلمة .الله معكم استمروا


اتضح ان  مرسي منذ البدء يجد الامان فقط وسط اهله وعشيرتة بدليل تحول فتح   الجاكت فقط  مع اتباعة ومع جموع المصريين هرب كالفار من الباب الخلفى ..* ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأت نيابة استئناف القاهرة برئاسة المستشار مصطفى سليمان المحامى العام الأول التحقيق صباح اليوم مع الإعلامى محمود سعد مقدم برنامج آخر النهار على قناة النهار فى اتهامه بإهانة وسب الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسى من خلال برنامجه.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*فرضت القوات الأمنية حراسات مشددة أمام مقر محكمة مصر الجديدة، حيث تم فرض كردون أمنى حول مقر المحكمة، وذلك بعد وصول 86 متهما تم إيداعهم بحجز المحكمة تمهيدا لبدء التحقيق معهم.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 

*




​


----------



## سهم الغدر (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *العقل المدبر مرشدهم كان بره *
> *وكتير من اعضاء مكتب الارشاد *​
> * انا مش بقول انا مبارك كان ملاك *​*بس بالنسبه للاخوان *​*مبارك قديس*​


 :smi411:


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*نادر بكار: على العلمانيين أن يتحلوا ببعض الشجاعة ويعترفوا بتراجعهم عن كلمتهم

نشرت صحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية مقالاً للمتحدث الإعلامى باسم حزب النور السلفى نادر بكار، قال فيه إن الرئيس محمد مرسى بإصداره الإعلان الدستورى يحمى البلاد من حراس النظام القديم، ووصف ما يجرى فى مصر بأنه صراع بين شرعية فازت عبر صناديق الاقتراع ومن يدعون شرعية لتشويه سمعة الأولى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الصحفيين" تتقدم ببلاغ للنائب العام ضد قيادات "الإخوان"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*كلام رهيب من البرنس الحسيني 
*
[YOUTUBE]IeFG9K2KScM#![/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## AdmanTios (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*



       علق المخرج أمير رمسيس بسخرية على انسحاب محمد الصاوي من الحياة السياسية،  والذي قال إنه مثل الكنيسة بعد انسحابها من الجمعية التأسيسية، حيث كتب  رمسيس على "الفيس بوك"، "انسحاب محمد الصاوي ممثل الكنيسة في لجنة الدستور  من الحياة السياسية، الأقباط دول عايزين إيه مش فاهم".

    الوطن  ​**
​*


----------



## AdmanTios (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*
شهادة الصحفية حنان فكرى عن محاولات اقتحام الكنيسة الكاثوليكية اليوم من قبل الاخوان بمصر الجديدة

تقول حنان الصحفية بجريدة وموقع وطنى

ظللت مختبئة فى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ناصية شارع نزيه خليفة بالكوربة اربع ساعات كنا فى امان..فى التاسعة و النصف كتبتك اليكم من هناك ما يلى لكن لم يسعفنى النت للنشر قلت" الحقونا بيكسروا باب الكنيسة علينا يا رب ان كانت هذه النهاية فلتكن مشيئتك "
ثم اتصلت بزوجى قلت له خلاص بيكسروا باب الكنيسة و بكينا دون سلام اغلقنا الهاتف "
نجانى الله ومن معى بفضل الشرطة و الشباب الذين احتجزوا المهاجمين فى شد و جذب .. رايت خيالاتهم خلف زجاج البوابة يتجاذبون بعد ا ن القى احدهم بخنجر على ارض الكنيسة من فوق السور ..كنت فى فناء الكنيسة اتابع الاصوات و فوجئت بشىء ما القى داخل الكنيسة و خشيت يكون مولوتوف.. الاصوات بالخارج مرعبة .. جريت الى الداخل منتفضة.. قلت لهم الحقوا بيكسروا الباب .. خرج الجميع من الداخل لنجد الباب يرتج خلفهم حتى كاد ان يسقط ونحن نقف بعيدا
كنا سبعة اشخاص داخل الكنيسة .. عشرة دقائق فقط لكنها مرت ثقيلة استحضرت فيها كل ماحدث فى كنيسة امبابة و انا بالداخل اجهل ما يدور و لا حتى استطيع ان اراه ..و يسيطر على انهم سيفعلون بنا هكذا .. و الان وصلت الى منزلى بامان بفضل استاذى سليمان شفيق و الاب رفيق جريش راعى الكنيسة الذى حمانا ثم اخرجتنا الشرطة من باب جانبى .. سرت فى الشارع اقل من خمس دقائق شعرت انها خمس سنوات وجوه مكفهرة و ملتحين و شرطة و اهالى تستغيث من البلكونات شوارع مظلمة .. حتى صوت عربات الاسعاف بدا لى مختلفا عما كنت اسمعه فى التحرير .. يبدو ان الخوف يغير الاشياء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالصورة.. ميدان التحرير الآن 
    2012-12-06 15:26:25        
*





​​


----------



## AdmanTios (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تقدم حسين أبو عيسى المحامى وأمين عام جبهة الدفاع عن مهنة المحاماة، ببلاغ للنائب العام، المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله، ضد كل من الدكتور محمد مرسى، بصفته رئيس الجمهورية، والمستشار محمود مكى، نائب رئيس الجمهورية، والنائب السابق المهندس عمرو زكى، والمهندس خيرت الشاطر، والدكتور عصام العريان، والقيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة الدكتور محمد البلتاجى، يتهمهم فيه بتحريض جموع الإخوان المسلمين لقتل المتظاهرين المعارضين للرئيس أمام قصر الاتحادية.

ذكر البلاغ الذى حمل رقم 4939 لسنة 2012، أن المشكو فى حقهم حرضوا جموع جماعة الإخوان المسلمين للاعتداء على المعارضين لحكم الدكتور محمد مرسى، وسحلهم وقتلهم أمام القصر الجمهورى بالاتحادية، وتحميلهم المسئولية الجنائية عن الاشتباكات التى وقعت أمس بين المعرضين والمؤيدين مما تسبب فى إصابة المئات ومقتل عدد من الشباب.




عبدالله بدر أبو لسان زالف " أضرب يا مرسي و إحنا معاك " .................... شريعة الغاب*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*



    صرح الفنان عادل إمام لـ"الوطن" أنه يشعر بمنتهى الأسى والحزن، وذلك تعليقا على أحداث قصر الاتحادية أمس.      وأضاف الزعيم أنه غير متواجد في مصر حاليا، حيث يتم تكريمه في العراق، بمدينة أربيل، لتكريمه عن مجمل أعماله الفنية.

    الوطن  ​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأنبا رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس لـ«الصباح»: ضمير الأقباط حركهم للخروج فى المظاهرات وليس الكنيسة*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الكنيسة ترد على اتهامها بالحشد ضد مرسي
    2012-12-06 15:32:06        






    قال القمص أنجليوس إسحاق، سكرتير البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الاسكندرية  وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، ردًا على الاتهامات التى وجهها أفراد من جماعة  الإخوان للكنيسة بالحشد ضد رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسى، إن الكنيسه مؤسسة  روحية وطنية لا علاقة لها بالسياسة، وندعو لإعلاء مصلحة الوطن.

    كان أفراد من جماعة الإخوان اتهموا الكنيسة أكثر من مرة بالحشد ضد الرئيس مرسى، منذ صدور الإعلان الدستوري.

    وأكد أن البابا تواضروس، يناشد كافة القوى الوطنية بالجلوس على مائدة  الحوار، وينصح أبناء الوطن الواحد بالهدوء وعدم اللجوء للعنف وإعلاء مصلحة  الوطن، مطالبا الشعب المصرى بكل فصائله بضبط النفس حتى نصل بالبلاد إلى بر  الأمان.

    كان البابا تواضروس الثاني قد كتب في تغريده له علي حسابه الشخصي بموقع  التواصل الاجتماعي تويتر اليوم الخميس: "نحتاج الحكمه في طريق حياتنا،  خصوصًا ما يواجه بلادنا من عنف هذه الأيام.. صل بقلبك".

    الاهرام  ​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل  متظاهرون يرشقون بالحجارة مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بأجا
    2012-12-06 15:36:14        





    هاجم عشرات المتظاهرين، مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة، في مدينة أجا بالدقهلية  مساء أمس، وألقوا الحجارة عليه من الخارج وأحدثوا تلفيات بداخله؛ احتجاجا  على أحداث قصر الاتحادية.             طافت التظاهرة المدينة إلى أن وصلت إلى مقر الحزب، وراح بعض المتظاهرين  يقذفون المبنى بالحجارة، وسط الهتافات الرافضة لقرارات الرئيس، معلنين  دخولهم في اعتصام مفتوح أمام مبنى الديوان العام لمحافظة الدقهلية؛ للتنديد  بالأحداث التي شهدها محيط قصر الاتحادية.             وطاف المتظاهرون، شوارع قناة السويس والدراسات وصولاً إلى مبنى المحافظة،  مرددين الهتافات الغاضبة ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ومنها "يسقط يسقط حكم  المرشد.. الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام".             في سياق متصل، أصدرت حركة شباب الميدان بالمنصورة بيانا صباح اليوم نعت  فيه شهداء مصر وثورتها، وحملت الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية مسؤولية  هذه الدماء التي سالت في محيط قصر الاتحادية في الاشتباكات.


    الوطن  ​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* مباشر 6 إبريل l #مرسى #مصر #m6april 
 تأمين مداخل ميدان التحرير وسط توافد المتظاهرين

 تصوير:احمد ابراهيم
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تصريح من فرنسا بخصوص ما حدث امس 
2012-12-06 15:28:22 






        أعربت فرنسا عن قلقها إزاء الأحداث التي وقعت أمس، في محيط الاتحادية  بحي  مصر الجديدة.      وقال فيليب لاليو ،المتحدث الرسمي باسم الخارجية  الفرنسية في بيان صحفي  اليوم،: "إن باريس تعبر عن قلقها البالغ حيال تلك  الأحداث، كما تدين أعمال  العنف بين مؤيدي ومعارضي قرارات الرئيس محمد  مرسي، والتي خلفت العديد من  القتلى والجرحى".      وشدد على ضرورة أن تستلهم  عملية الإصلاح الدستوري الجارية في مصر حاليا من  القيم العالمية المتمثلة  في احترام دولة القانون والحريات العامة التي  قامت من أجلها الثورة، مجددا  دعوة فرنسا لجميع الأطراف في مصر بالتحلي  بـ"المسؤولية والحوار".      قال  المتحدث باسم الخارجية الفرنسية "إن السلطات المصرية على علم تام  بمواقفنا  التي عبرنا عنها بشكل متكرر وبوضوح في عدة مناسبات".
 
    الوطن *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل: وصول جثامين 5 شهداء باحداث قصر الاتحادية الى مشرحة زينهم*

*عاجل: بدء عملية التشريح الآن لشهداء احداث قصر الاتحادية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*المقال الأخير للحسيني أبوضيف قبل إصابته

*​*12/6/2012   2:20 PM​*​*



*​*
 الحسينى ابو ضيف  


 	قامت ثورة 25يناير لتطالب بالعيش والحرية والعدالة  الاجتماعية وهى  الاحتياجات التى سرقتها منهم عصابات المخلوع طوال ثلاثين  عاما بعد أن مهد  لها السادات بالارتماء فى أحضان الأمريكان وبعد تضحيات  كبيرة دفعها الثوار  وجدوا أنفسهم يستنشقون الغازات السامة فى مذابح شارعى  محمد محمود ومنصور  بدلا من الحرية وعندما اعترضت منظمة العفو الدولية على  استخدام الغازات  المحرمة دوليا قتل الثوار بالرصاص الحى فى مذبحة مجلس  الوزراء وقتها أجبر  الثوار عسكر مبارك على تقديم موعد انتخابات الرئاسة  إلى شهر يوليو الماضى  بدلا من إجرائها عام2013 وكان الطائفيون يتحالفون مع  اعداء الثورة وعندما  أجريت انتخابات الرئاسة أبرزت نتائج الجولة الأولى  أن فى مصر تيارين كبيرين  أولها طائفى يدعى أنه الإسلام والطريق إلى الجنة  يقسم مصر على أساس دينى  والثانى تيار وطنى يعبر عن أصوات شعبية لتحقيق  المطلب الجوهرى فى الثورة  وهو العدالة الاجتماعية وهى الحقيقة الكبرى فى  الثورة المصرية التى لا يريد  لها الطائفيون أن ينادى بها أحد إذ أن أغلبية  المصريين فقراء لا يشغلون  أنفسهم بمدنية أو دينية الدولة بقدر ما يشغلون  أنفسهم بحقوقهم الاقتصادية  فى وطن جرى نهبه بصورة منظمة تحول فيه أغلب  المصريين إلى رعايا لا مواطنين  أحرار وسكان قبور وبعد انتهاء جولة الاعادة  فى انتخابات الرئاسة التى تحالف  فيها الثوار مع التيار الطائفى «الذى  ارتدى مسوح الثورة» لإسقاط مرشح  النهب المنظم لمصر تصرف الطائفيون بنفس  منطق مبارك وهو أن مصر أصبحت عزبة  يتصرفون فيها كما يشاءون.

 	وعندما دعا اليسار إلى مظاهرات ميدان طلعت حرب استجاب لها  عشرات الآلاف من  المصريين فتوجهوا إلى ميدان التحرير ضد إعادة منهج النهب  المنظم كانت روح  مصر الحقيقية تقول بوضوح إن مصر ترفض طوارئ وقروض البنك  الأمريكى التى حاول  الطائفيون أن يمرروها لتعمل على تغييب المطلب الأساسى  للثورة وهو العدالة  الاجتماعية لذا لم يكن غريبا أن يحاول الطائفيون تأجيج  فتنة الفيلم البذىء  للتغطية على إعادة إنتاج نظام مبارك فى دعم الحيتان  وإعدام الفقراءالا أن  النقد الأساسى الذى وجه لغير الطائفيين هو عدم  تنظيمهم وأنه بالرغم من  أغلبيتهم إلا أنهم ليسوا مثل الطائفيين المنظمين  فكانت فكرة إنشاء تيار  شعبى وطنى هى الرد المناسب والذى تم تأسيسيه يوم  الجمعة الماضى من ميدان  عابدين بعد أن رفض الطائفيون إقامته فى الصالة  المغطاة باستاد القاهرة بحجة  عدم قدرة وزارة الداخلية على تأمين المؤتمر  فى رسالة واضحة من التيار  الشعبى أن الشعب الذى حضر وبقوة هو الذى يحمى  ثورته وهو القائد والمعلم.

 	وأعتقد أن التيار الشعبى سيكسب أنصارا جددا كل يوم ﻷنه لا  يمثل صيغة حزبية  ضيقة قد تساوم أو تتنازل عن مبادئها وهو الدرس الذى  أثبتته الحركات  الاحتجاجية التى مهدت للثورة.

 	مهمة التيار الشعبى الآن هى تجميع كل قوى الوطن الحية فى  النجوع والقرى  والأحياء والمدن والصحراء فى شبكة علاقات تمكنه من المساهمة  فى حل المشاكل  التى فشل الطائفيون فى حلها من أول مشكلة القمامة والمرور  وصولا إلى تمكين  الفقراء من تنظيم انفسهم وتوعيتهم بطرق حل مشاكلهم وبث  الأمل فى المستقبل  ومواجهة دعاة الطائفية بتعميق الوجه الحقيقى لمصر الذى  ضحى من أجله محمد  بسيونى وسالى زهران والشيخ عماد عفت ومينا دانيال ألا  وهو أن تصبح مصر كلها  ميدان تحرير من القهر والطائفية والعوز والحاجة وأن  تصبح وطنا للجميع لا  تمييز بينهم بسبب لونهم أو دينهم.



الفجر
* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعليق علي الفيس 

**ابو الفتوح انت جيت مصر امتى مشاركتش فى ولا مظاهره ضد المرشد 

 للدرجه دى ولائك له ؟
*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأسوانى: كفى تبادل اتهامات ولنتوحد لإنقاذ مصر من العصابة

دعا الدكتور "علاء الأسوانى" الكاتب والروائى، المصريين للتوحد، واتخاذ موقفاً بالإضراب العام، وذلك لحين إسقاط الإعلان "الديكتاتورى" أو إسقاط مرسى نفسه.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*المصريين الأحرار يوقف نشاطه.. ويؤكد: العمل بالسياسة فى نظام مرسى غير أخلاقى

أكد حزب المصريين الأحرار، أن شرعية الدكتور محمد مرسى كرئيس للبلاد قد سقطت.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*لتلفزيون الإسرائيلى :مرسى يعود إلى قصر الإتحادية تحت حماية الأخوان المسلمين 

**12/6/2012   2:32 PM​*​*



*​*
الحسين محمد


 	علق التلفزيون الإسرائيلى على الأحداث التى إندلعت أمس فى  محيط قصر  الإتحادية أن بوادر الحرب الأهلية بدأت تظهر بوضوح داخل مصر  وأشارت أن طرفا  هذة الحرب لن يصلا إلى نقطة إتفاق فى ظل حالة الإحتقان  التى تسود الشارع  المصرى منذ قرارات الرئيس الأخيرة .
 	وذكر التقرير أن انصار الرئيس المصرى قد تعهدوا بحماية  رئيسهم المنتخب  ,وتحقق لهم ما أرادوا ,حيث هاجم الألاف من أنصار الرئيس  الإعتصام الذى قام  به المئات من المعارضين لقرارات الرئيس الأخيرة ونجحوا  فى فض الإعتصام  بالقوة .وذكر التلفزيون الإسرائيلى أن أنصار الرئيس قد  نجحوا فى إعادته مرة  أخرى للقصر بعد إضطراره لمغادرته أول أمس تحت خوفاً  من بطش المتظاهرين.



الفجر*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*   تايم  تستبعد حدوث انقلاب عسكري بمصر.. وتؤكد  الجيش خرج منتصرًا في مسودة الدستور*
*2012-12-06 15:45:14* 

*



*
*      استبعدت مجلة "تايم" الأمريكية وجود نية بين قيادات القوات المسلحة  المصرية للانقضاض على السلطة بانقلاب عسكري، قائلة: "إنه لو كان ثمة نية  لهذا الإجراء لكان الوقت الراهن الأنسب لتنفيذه".
* *
    وقالت المجلة، في تعليق أوردته على موقعها الإلكتروني اليوم الأربعاء، إنه  رغم تشابه السيناريو الحالي الذي تشهده مصر بما يحمله من ملابسات  بالسيناريوهات التي تسبق الانقلابات في المجتمعات المضطربة ذات الجيوش  القوية، إلا أن احتمال قيام قادة الجيش المصري بمثل هذا الانقلاب لا يزال  مستبعدًا.
* *
    وأشارت إلى حرص الرئيس محمد مرسي على الإبقاء على الجيش بعيدًا عن  النزاعات بين الإسلاميين في السلطة وغيرهم من القوى المدنية في المعارضة،  ولا سيما بعد إصرار الرئيس على إرغام معارضيه على قبول إعلانه الدستوري.
* *
    ولفتت المجلة في ختام تعليقها الى عناية مسودة الدستور الجديد بوضع القوات  المسلحة، وعدم تعرضها لاستقلاليتها عن القرارات المدنية، وكذلك الحال فيما  يتعلق بميزانيتها، قائلة إن القوات المسلحة بهذا تكون قد خرجت منتصرة من  أزمة الدستور وهو ما يرجح حرص المؤسسة العسكرية على النأي بنفسها عن صراع  دستوري ليست طرفًا فيه، إلا إذا رأت الحاجة ملحة إلى التدخل للحيلولة دون  انزلاق مصر إلى هوة الحرب الأهلية، عندئذ فقط ستغير موقفها.
* *
    وأوضحت أن المصادمات الأخيرة بين قوات الشرطة وآلاف المتظاهرين المعارضين  أمام القصر الرئاسي بالقاهرة على خلفية الأزمة الدستورية، موضحًا أن تلك  الأزمة "وضعت البلاد على شفير حرب أهلية بين الإسلاميين من جانب وخصومهم  على الجانب الآخر، وبعد دفع المعسكرات السياسية بمؤيديها إلى الشوارع  استباقا لإجراء الاستفتاء على الدستور المزمع في 15 ديسمبر التي أثارت  مسودته جدلا واسعا"، لافتة إلى أن هذه الحالة من الاضطراب تصاحبها حالة  متأخرة من الإعياء الاقتصادي تشهدها مصر تجعلها أحوج ما تكون إلى الاستقرار  السياسي.
* *



*​
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*حته فكاهه

**مصادر بالرئاسة : الرئيس مجهز الخطاب من امبارح بس خايف باسم يوسف يتريق عليه xD*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجمع مئات المعارضين لمرسي بشارعي «الميرغني واللقاني» بالقرب من «الاتحادية»*











*

* 













*تجمع المئات من  المعارضين بشارعي «الميرغني» و«إبراهيم اللقاني»، خلف الأسلاك الشائكة،  مرددين هتافات «يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد» و«ارحل ارحل» و«دم الشهداء مش  حنسيبه»، كما قاموا برفع لافتات مكتوبًا عليها «حكمت فظلمت فهربت فقتلت  الثوار» و«هان القتل عندما غاب القصاص».*​ ​ *وقامت قوات الحرس  الجمهوري بإخلاء محيط قصر الاتحادية من جميع المتواجدين به من متظاهرين أو  مارة، ووضعت الأسلاك الشائكة على جميع المداخل المؤدية للقصر، وفي الوقت  نفسه انسحب الآلاف من مؤيدي الرئيس مرسي من أمام القصر.*​ ​ *وشهد محيط قصر  الاتحادية اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين من مؤيدي الرئيس محمد مرسي  ومعارضيه، الرافضين للإعلان الدستوري الأخير، ودعوة مرسي الناخبين إلى  الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد في 15 من الشهر الجاري، وأسفرت  الاشتباكات عن سقوط 5 قتلى، وأكثر من 693 مصابًا، بحسب مصادر بوزارة الصحة.*​ ​ *وانتقلت المواجهات بين  المتظاهرين في الساعات الأولى من صباح الخميس من شارعي الميرغني والخليفة  المأمون إلى ميدان روكسي، حيث تبادل الطرفان التراشق بالحجارة وزجاجات  المولوتوف، قبل أن يتم الدفع بمدرعتين إلى الميدان، وإطلاق عدد من قنابل  الغاز المسيل للدموع، لمحاولة الفصل بين الجانبين.*​ 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* فقط ضعوها فى ذاكرتكم || حقائق تاريخية
 ---------------------------------------------------
 1- الرئيس مبارك حافظ على مصر 30 سنه , مرسي ضيعها فى 5 شهور

 2- الرئي
 س مبارك قال على مطالب المتظاهرين حق مشروع , مرسي قال قراراتى صحيحة ولا رجعة فيها

 3- الرئيس مبارك قال الآخوة والآخوات , مرسي قال أهلي وعشيرتى

 4- الرئيس مبارك وصف الشباب بالمخلص , مرسي وصف الشباب بالفلول
 والقلة والسوس

 5-الرئيس مبارك أستجاب لكل مطالب المتظاهرين , مرسي صنع الآزمة وتسبب فى حرب أهليه ولم يستجب لمطالب المتظاهرين

 6- الرئيس مبارك لم يوجه كلمة واحده لمؤيديه فى خطاباته الثلاثة طوال فترة  الآحتجاجات , مرسي أختار أن يكون خطابه بين اهله وعشيرته بالاتحاديه  وأكتفى بالآسلاك الشائكه والمدرعات لصد المعارضين

 7- الرئيس مبارك حذر الشباب من المندسين وسطهم " الآخوان " وحذر
 من سرقة مجهودهم ( وقد حدث ) , مرسي سرق مجهود الشباب وقال
 عنهم وسط مؤيديه أنهم فلول !

 8- الرئيس مبارك سحب الشرطة ولم يورطها فى مواجهات مع الشعب وأمر الجيش بالنزول لحماية المنشأت والمتظاهرين , مرسي يورط الشرطة فى
 مواجهات مع الشعب ولم يتخذ قرار بنزول الجيش و أكتفى بمشاهدة التليفزيون

 9- الرئيس مبارك تحدث إلى الشعب وتعاطفنا جميعا مع خطابه حتى دبر
 الإخوان موقعة الجمل للتخلص منه , مرسي أدار ظهره عن الشعب ودبر
 هو وجماعته موقعة الجمل " الآتحادية " أمام مرأى ومسمع من الجميع

 10- الرئيس مبارك لم يستعن بمؤيديه لحمايته من المعارضين عندما ذهبوا
 له قصر الآتحاديه بل وأمر جنود الحرس بعدم إطلاق طلقة واحده , مرسي
 أرسل مليشياته للتخلص من المعارضه

 11- الرئيس مبارك صاحب القرار ويعى مسئوليته تجاه الشعب , مرسي يتحرك بتعليمات من مكتب الإرشاد ويعمل لمصلحة الاهل والعشيرة

 12- الرئيس مبارك له ما له وعليه ما عليه وخدم البلد 62 عاماً حرباً وسلماً
 مرسي لم يقدم أى شي لمصر !

 13- الرئيس مبارك لم يمس معارضيه بكلمة واحده تسئ لهم , مرسي
 أدعى انهم ذهبوا للحارات المزنوقة علشان يعملوا حاجة غلط

 14- الرئيس مبارك تحدث وحذر من المؤامرة التى تحدث اليوم وإنقضاض الإخوان  على السلطة , مرسي نفذ المخطط الذي حذر منه الرئيس مبارك بالحرف الواحد !

 15 - الرئيس مبارك قال الأخطاء واردة في أي نظام سياسي وفي أي دولة، ولكن  المهم هو الاعتراف بها وتصحيحها , مرسي قال قراراتى صحيحة لا
 يجوز الطعن عليها أو معارضتها

 16- الرئيس مبارك خلال 18 يوم من التظاهر أستجاب لكل مطالب الثوار حتى  تخلي عن السلطة "بأكملها " من أجل حقن دماء المصريين ,مرسي تسبب فى إشعال  الفتنة وشق الصف المصري وإراقة الدم المصري ولم يتنازل عن مجرد " قرار واحد  " خلال 15 يوم من التظاهرات المستمرة

 17 - الرئيس مبارك لم يهرب , مرسي ضرب الرقم القياسي فى الهروب
 هرب من السجن والمسجد والباب الخلفي للقصر

 18 - الرئيس مبارك لم يتنصل من المسئولية وتحملها كلها , مرسي تنصل من المسئولية وعلقها على شماعة النظام السابق

 19- الرئيس مبارك أتحكم عليه بـ المؤبد , مرسي لم يأخذ سنة واحدة من السجن !

 20- الرئيس مبارك لإهانات كثيره جدا من الشعب ومع ذلك قال "بلادي وإن جارت  عليا عزيزة وأهلى وإن ضنوا عليا كرام " , مرسي ومليشياته قتلوا المعارضين  من أجل
 جرافيتى على صور القصر !

 21- الرئيس مبارك لم يتاجر بالدين ولم يستخدم الدين فى أهداف سياسية قذرة

 وأخيراً نأسف على الزمن الذي يقارن فيه الآبطال بالمجرمون
 وسيحكـــم التــــــاريخ
 شييير لتصل لكل الناس


*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهد محيط منزل الدكتور محمد مرسى بالزقازيق اشتباكات عنيفة بين الأمن والمتظاهرين الذين توافدوا منذ قليل للتعبير عن غضبهم من اعتداء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على المتظاهرين أمس أمام قصر الاتحادية، *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل متظاهرون يرشقون بالحجارة مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة 
2012-12-06 15:36:14​





هاجم عشرات المتظاهرين، مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة، في مدينة  أجا بالدقهلية مساء أمس، وألقوا الحجارة عليه من الخارج وأحدثوا تلفيات  بداخله؛ احتجاجا على أحداث قصر الاتحادية. طافت التظاهرة المدينة إلى أن  وصلت إلى مقر الحزب، وراح بعض المتظاهرين يقذفون المبنى بالحجارة، وسط  الهتافات الرافضة لقرارات الرئيس، معلنين دخولهم في اعتصام مفتوح أمام مبنى  الديوان العام لمحافظة الدقهلية؛ للتنديد بالأحداث التي شهدها محيط قصر  الاتحادية. وطاف المتظاهرون، شوارع قناة السويس والدراسات وصولاً إلى مبنى  المحافظة، مرددين الهتافات الغاضبة ضد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، ومنها "يسقط  يسقط حكم المرشد.. الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام". في سياق متصل، أصدرت حركة  شباب الميدان بالمنصورة بيانا صباح اليوم نعت فيه شهداء مصر وثورتها، وحملت  الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية مسؤولية هذه الدماء التي سالت في محيط  قصر الاتحادية في الاشتباكات.


الوطن
*​​
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عاجل: وصول جثامين 5 شهداء باحداث قصر الاتحادية الى مشرحة زينهم*
> 
> *عاجل: بدء عملية التشريح الآن لشهداء احداث قصر الاتحادية*
> ​



يااااه  معقووله
ربنا يصبررررررر اهاااليهم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل عن عصام العريان
*2012-12-06 15:58:40*​






19 بلاغ ضد العريان يتهمه بالتحريض على قتل المتظاهرين أمام الاتحادية

تلقت نيابة طوخ بالقليوبية بلاغا تقدم به 19 محاميا يتهمون  فيه عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة بالتحريض على قتل  المتظاهرين السلمين امام قصر الاتحادية .   ويباشر التحقيقات أحمد المنوفى  رئيس نيابة طوخ بإشراف المستشار حاتم الزيات المحامى العام لنيابات شمال  القليوبية .   كان عدد 19 محاميا بالقليوبية تقدموا بالبلاغ الى رئيس نيابة  طوخ على اثر الاعتداء على المعتصمين السلميين رفض الاستفتاء على الدستور  الجديد واخطرت النيابة ، من ناحية اخري نظم العشرات من أعضاء القوي  السياسية بالقليوبية وقفة إحتجاجية أمام مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بالشارع  الجديد بشبرا الخمية ، رفع المتظاهرون لافتات "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد "  ورددوا الهتافات المنددة بأحداث قصر الإتحادية .





​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* ''الدماء على رصيف الاتحادية'' تفقد البورصة 10 مليارات جنيه.. والاجانب يتجهون للبيع *




*Share*

*



* *                 البورصة المصرية    *

* 12/6/2012 3:36:00 PM*
*
تراجعت مؤشرات البورصة المصرية يشكل عنيف خلال جلسة اليوم الخميس - نهاية  جلسات الأسبوع - عقب اشتباكات أمس بين مؤيدين ومعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسي  بمحيط قصرا لاتحادية، أسفرت عن مقتل ما يزيد عن 5 أشخاص وإصابة العشرات.*
*وخسر  رأس المال السوقي للأسهم المقيدة بالبورصة، نحو 9.9 مليار جنيه، ليصل إلى  341,3 مليار جنيه، مقارنة بـ 351,2 مليار جنيه عند إغلاق جلسة أمس. 

وتراجع المؤشر الرئيسي للبورصة ''أي جي اكس 30'' بنحو 4.61%، مغلقًا عند  مستوي 4838.51 نقطة، فيما خسر المؤشر الثانوي الخاص بالأسهم المتوسطة  والصغيرة '' أي جي اكس 70'' بنسبة 3.44%، ليصل إلى 427.62 نقطة، كما فقد  المؤشر الأوسع نطاقًا ''أي جي اكس 100'' نحو 4.07%، مسجلًا مستوي 716.24  نقطة. 

وارتفعت خلال جلسة اليوم، 7 أسهم فحسب من إجمالي 268 سهم تم التداول عليهم،  بينما تراجعت اسعار 137 سهم آخرين، وحافظ 24 سهم على سعر الاغلاق السابق. 

وسجلت قيم التداولات مستوي جيد نسبياً، لتصل إلى 402,042 مليون جنيه، بعد  تداولات على الأسهم بلغت 108,207 مليون ورقة مالية، عن طريق 21,458 ألف  عملية. 

وعلى صعيد تعاملات المستثمرين.. فقد اتجه المصريون نحو الشراء، مسجلين صافي  شرائي بنحو 30,360 مليون جنيه، فيما فضل العرب والأجانب الاتجاه نحو  البيع، مسجلين صافي بيعي بلغ 21,782 و 8,578 مليون جنيه على التوالي.*
*وحول  الأسهم القيادية.. فقد تراجع سهم أوراسكوم للانشاء والصناعة بنحو 6.33%،  كما خسر سهم البنك التجاري الدولي ما يزيد على 6.3%، بينما تراجع سهمي  المجموعة المالية هيرمس و أوراسكوم تيليكوم القابضة بنحو 3.04% و 1.98% على  التوالي. *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * فقط ضعوها فى ذاكرتكم || حقائق تاريخية
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 1- الرئيس مبارك حافظ على مصر 30 سنه , مرسي ضيعها فى 5 شهور
> 
> ...


*:download:
ولهذه الاسباب أنا فلول وأفتخرررررررررررررررر​*


----------



## AdmanTios (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أخر إبداعات كارلوس لاتوف*


----------



## AdmanTios (6 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *:download:
> ولهذه الاسباب أنا فلول وأفتخرررررررررررررررر​*



*الإخوان بعد سرقة و ركوب
الثورة قالوا للثوار يا " فلول "*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*2 من مصابى "الاتحادية" يتهمان حمدين والبرادعى وموسى بتحريض أنصارهم بالاعتداء عليهما

استقبل مستشفى الشيخ زايد اثنين من المصابين فى أحداث قصر الاتحادية، وتبين أنهما مصابان برش خرطوش وطلق نارى، واتهم المصابان رموز سياسية بتحريض أنصارهم بالتعدى عليهم، تحرر محضر بالواقعة، وأخطرت النيابة لمباشرة التحقيقات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*كلف النائب العام المستشار طلعت عبدالله، المحامى العام الأول لنيابات شرق القاهرة الكلية وفريق من رؤساء النيابة، بالانتقال لأماكن أحداث المصادمات الدامية التى جرت فى محيط القصر الرئاسى (الاتحادية)، حيث أجرى محققو النيابة اليوم الخميس معاينة تصويرية لتلك الأماكن وحصر الآثار الناجمة عنها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصدر طبى بـ"الزهراء الجامعى": الصحفى "أبو ضيف" لم يتوف إكلينيكياً

قال الدكتور توفيق حلمى رئيس قسم جراحة المخ والأعصاب بمستشفى الزهراء الجامعى، إن حالة الصحفى الحسينى أبو ضيف مستقرة حتى الآن،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* اعتداءات الإخوان تصل إلى محطات المترو فور انسحابهم من الإتحادية
*​*الخميس 6 ديسمبر 2012 - 3:54 م*​*




أحد المسئولين بصيانة المترو منذ اعتصام ميدان التحرير وهناك من يعبث بيد "الإكو "

انتقلت حدة المواجهات أمس بعد انسحاب الإخوان المسلمون من  امام قصر  الإتحادية إلى ساحات ومحطات مترو الأنفاق الأمر الذي أدى إلى  تعطيل مرفق  النقل الرئيسي بمصر لمدة تجاوزت 20 دقيقة اثرت بشكل ملحوظ علي  حركة النقل  الركاب بالخط الثاني.

احد العاملين بشركة مترو الانفاق ابراهيم بدور قال للدستور الأصلى أن   العاملون بمحطة مترو الدقي فوجئوا باشتباكات عنيفة بين عدد من الركاب   المؤيدون والمعترضون على الإعلان الدستوري والذ أصدره الرئيس محمد مرسي   الامر الذي تطور بشكل ملحوظ حتى بلغ للتشابك بالأيدي اثناء توقف القطار   بمحطة الدقي مما دفع العاملين الامن وبعض الركاب للتدخل لفض الاشتباكات   التي نشبت بينهم بسبب احداث مساء أمس بالاتحادية .  

علي صعيد موازي كشف احد المسئولين بصيانة المترو انه يومياً تحدث مثل هذه   الامور وكلها تمر بشكل عابر إلى أنهم اكتشفوا منذ اعتصام ميدان التحرير   بأنه هناك من يعبث بيد "الإكو " وهي احد الاجزاء المسئولة عن توقف القطار   في حال اكتشاف مخاطر او امر مفاجئ مشيراً أنه هناك من يحاول تعطيل حركة   القطار لمده من الزمن او تباطؤ الحركة حتى لا يصل المتظاهرين إلى الميدان   خاصة في ايام الدعوى الخاصة بالمليونية التي تدعوا لها القوى السياسية   لافتاً إلى انه من الممكن ان يكون بعض المنتمين لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين   وراء هذه المشكلات في محاولة منهم لتعطيل المتظاهرين او منعهم من الوصول   إلى التحرير خاصة في الفترة الاخيرة   





*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة تجوب الشوارع المحيطة بـ"الاتحادية" وتطالب بإسقاط النظام

نظم العشرات من المتظاهرين المتواجدين خلف الأسلاك الشائكة بشارعى الميرغنى وغبراهيم اللقانى، مسيرة تجوب الشوارع الفرعية المحيطة بقصر الاتحادية لتوحيد الصف بين المتظاهرين بعد أن فصلت بينهم الأسلاك الشائكة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*البابا تواضروس يطالب القوى الوطنية بالجلوس على مائدة الحوار


قال القس أنجيلوس إسحاق، سكرتير البابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن البابا تواضروس يناشد كافة القوى الوطنية بالجلوس على مائدة الحوار، وينصح أبناء الوطن الواحد بالهدوء وعدم اللجوء للعنف وإعلاء مصلحة الوطن، ويطالب الشعب المصرى بكل فصائله بضبط النفس حتى نصل بالبلاد إلى بر الأمان.
 وأضاف أنجيلوس، أن ما يتردد من اتهامات موجهة ضد للكنيسة بالحشد ضد الرئيس، لا محل له من الصحة و الكنيسة مؤسسة روحية وطنية لا علاقة لها بالسياسة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*
*
 الهجوم على دار الاخوان بمحافظة المنوفية من قبل المتظاهري*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل.. أنباء عن وجود 18 جثة فى مستشفى زهراء العباسية من ضحايا موقعة الاتحادية
 2012-12-06 16:08:34​
 








عاجل.. أنباء عن وجود 18 جثة فى مستشفى زهراء العباسية من ضحايا موقعة  الاتحادية وصلت أنباء إلى التحرير تفيد بوجود 18 جثة من ضحايا موقعة  الاتحادية أمس الأربعاء فى مستشفى زهراء مدينة نصر. ووقعت معارك عنيفة أمس  بعدما هاجمت ميليشات مسلحة تابعة لجماعة الإخوان المعتصمين المسلمين أمام  قصر الاتحادية مما أدى إلى إصابة أكثر من ستمائة شخص، والإعلان رسميا عن  مقتل 5 لكن الأنباء التى وصلت التحرير تفيد بوجود 18 جثة من ضحايا موقعة  الاتحادية فى مستشفى زهراء مدينة نصر.




​*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعض مؤيدي الرئيس يخرجون ما تبقى من "الغنائم" قبل بدء حظر التجوال بدقائق في محيط قصر الاتحادية  #ENN


 تصوير : إسلام جاويش
*




​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تلقت نيابة طوخ بالقليوبية بلاغا تقدم به 19 محاميا يتهمون فيه عصام العريان نائب رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة بالتحريض على قتل المتظاهرين السلمين امام قصر الاتحادية .* ​​​​



*مال نيابة طوخ ومال مصر الجديدة ؟؟؟*
*هو فرح كله داخل ينقط ؟؟؟*
*عالم غاوية منظرة وشهرة وأستثمار للأحداث*
*جتكوا القرررررف*​


----------



## AdmanTios (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مينا فيليب يرقد بالمستشفى بحالة خطيرة جداً
منتهي الهمجية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقعت مشادات كلامية بين أهالى المجنى عليهم من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وأسر اثنين من المجنى عليهم من المتظاهرين أمام مشرحة زينهم بعدما كادت حالة من الغضب بين أهالى الشهداء بسبب الهتاف ضد رئيس الجمهورية محمد مرسى مما أدخل البعض فى نقاشات سياسية تحولت إلى مشادات كلامية كادت أن تتطور إلى تشابك بالأيدى.*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهوري "يُرجع" مؤيدي مرسي ناحية القصر لعدم الاشتباك.. والمعارضون يطالبونهم بطرد الإخوان*











*



*


*                                        محمود مطاوع                *

*                   تجمع العشرات من معارضي الرئيس وبعض  السكان المجاورين  للاتحادية خلف الأسلاك الشائكة مطالبين قوات الحرس  الجمهوري بفتح شارع  النادي وطرد مؤيدي الرئيس منه.*

* وتوجه مؤيدو الرئيس ناحيتهم تحسبا من الهجوم عليهم، فيما  تدخلت قوات حرس   الجمهوري وقامت بإرجاع مؤيدى الرئيس إلى أمام القصر،   مطالبين إياهم بعدم  الانسياق ورائهم لعدم حدوث اشتباكات مرة أخرى.*

* وبرر أحد قيادات الحرس الجمهوري للمتظاهرين تواجد المؤيدين  حتى الآن لحين  الانتهاء من صلة جنازة شهداء أمس من مسجد عمر بن عبد العزيز.*

* من جهة أخرى قام قوات الحرس المكلفة بتأمين الحواجز الحديدية بتثبيت الحواجز في الأرض لعدم اقتحام المتظاهرين لشارع النادي. * ​


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قناة الإخوان تشن حربا تحريضية غير مسبوقة على الأقباط*

*



قناة مصر 25 *


* نشر: 6/12/2012 4:17 م – تحديث 6/12/2012 4:17 م *
* أعرب عدد كبير من أقباط مصر  عن إدانتهم الشديدة وإنزعاجهم من سياسة التحريض التى شرعت فيها قناة مصر 25  الإخوانية ضد أقباط مصر طوال اليوم الخميس.*
* واعتبر نشطاء أقباط أن هذا  التحريض من شأنه القضاء على التعايش الوطنى، وإشاعة أجواء اللفتنة، كما أنه  يعتبر تحريضا مباشرا ضد الأقباط وأماكنهم الدينية.*
* وحذر نشطاء اقباط من أن  التصرف غير المسئول لقناة الرئيس والإخوان يكشف عن أن الجماعة قررت خوض حرب  ضد كل مخالفيها، وإشعال الوطن، وإشاعة الفتنة. *​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*رعت  قوات الحرس الجمهوري في الثالثة من عصر اليوم الخميس في تنفيذ حظر التظاهر  بمحيط القصر الرئاسي ، والذي أعلنت عنه ظهراً. وأغلقت قوات الحرس الجمهوري  جميع الطرق المؤدية إلى القصر الرئاسي ومنعت أي شخص من دخول المنطقة  تماما. وقامت قوات الحرس الجمهوري بوضع الأسلاك الشائكة والدبابات على جميع  الطرق المؤدية إلى القصر الرئاسي، وإجلاء جميع المتظاهرين المتواجدين في  المنطقة. وأنهى المتظاهرين المؤيدين للرئيس محمد مرسي اعتصامهم ظهر اليوم،  وسبقهم المتظاهرين المعارضين فجراً، وذلك عقب اشتباكات دامية بين الطرفين  اندلعت منذ عصر أمس واستمر حتى فجر اليوم وأسفرت عن سقوط 7 قتلى و684  مصاباً. وكانت قيادة الحرس الجمهوري المسئولة عن تأمين قصر الرئاسة قد  أعلنت منذ ساعات حظر تواجد أي مظاهرات "في محيط المنشآت التابعة لرئاسة  الجمهورية" بدءًا من الثالثة عصراة. ودعت إلى ضرورة إخلاء محيط قصر  الاتحادية *​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*
البابا تواضروس يطالب القوى الوطنية بالجلوس على مائدة الحوار
  قال القس أنجيلوس إسحاق، سكرتير البابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية  وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن البابا تواضروس يناشد كافة  القوى الوطنية بالجلوس على مائدة الحوار، وينصح أبناء الوطن الواحد بالهدوء  وعدم اللجوء للعنف وإعلاء مصلحة الوطن، ويطالب الشعب المصرى بكل فصائله  بضبط النفس حتى نصل بالبلاد إلى بر الأمان.
وأضاف أنجيلوس، أن ما يتردد من اتهامات موجهة ضد للكنيسة بالحشد ضد الرئيس،  لا محل له من الصحة و الكنيسة مؤسسة روحية وطنية لا علاقة لها بالسياسة.*


----------



## AdmanTios (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## AdmanTios (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*





من صفحة الأخ " أحمد الدريني " 


توزيع المهام في الكنيسة الإنجيلية الآن لعلاج المصابين .. "الإخوان المسلمين بيقتلوا المسلمين .. والمسيحيين هما اللى بيشيلوهم ويعالجوهم فى الكنيسة". >>> لسة في شعبك الخير يا مصر.
*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*
تجمع العشرات من مؤيدو الرئيس مرسى أمام مشرحة مستشفى  هليوبوليس، مرددين هتافات: "يا شهيد نام وارتاح واحنا نكمل الكفاح"، "مصر  يا أم ولادك أهم"، "حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل"، "يا شهيد اتهنا اتهنا واستنانا  على باب الجنة"، وذلك أثناء خروج أحد ضحايا حادث الاتحادية، وهو "محمد  خلاف".*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* انشر و دافع عن شرف انسان فى محنة لا يستطيع الدفاع عن نفسة








انشر و دافع عن شرف انسان فى محنة لا يستطيع الدفاع عن نفسة
و هم يسئون له و لاهلة و لسمعته بالكذب و التضليل
رسائل من اصحابه و اساتذته و كل من يعرفة و يشيد بخلقة







الي بيتضرب في الصوره ده

الاسم : مصطفى نجم

الوظيفه : شيف في فندق انتركونتينينتال - سيتي ستارز

المؤهل : متخرج من " سياحه وفنادق " وحاصل على عدد من الشهادات من انجلترا في مجال الطهي

يا ريت تدعوله ربنا يشفيه , لان حالته صعبه جدا دلوقتي .

محدش يقولى انه بلطجى ومسكوه - لان اصلا المؤيدين نازلين وفى

نظرهم ان كل عند الاتحاديه بلطجيه فطبيعى اى حد يمسكوه من المعارضين هيعملو معاه الجلاشه ....
* 
 
​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* أحمد دراج العضو المؤسس بحزب الدستور: خياران أمام أبو الفتوح.. الانضمام لجبهة الإنقاذ أو يظل غطاء للتيار الإسلامي.
*


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)

هو شراره مش المفروض هيقول كلمه النهاردة
ولا مستنى الخايب يبعتله الكلمتين الهلفطه اللى هيقولهم ​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*انضم  المذيع عاطف كامل إلى قائمة المحالين للتحقيق بالتليفزيون المصري بعد أن  أصدر علي سيد الأهل، رئيس القناة الأولى أمرا بإحالته للتحقيق، إثر قيامة  بانتقاد سياسات ماسبيرو على الهواء، وأكد أن المكالمات التي يتلقاها  البرنامج هي مكالمات موجهة لخدمة الإخوان مطالبا معدي البرنامج بالموضعية.  من جانبه، قال علي سيد الأهل "رئيس القناة الأولى"، إن الأمر لم يتوقف عند  إحالة المذيع للتحقيق بل تمت إحالة حلقتين من برنامج "استديو 27" إلى لجنة  تقييم إعلامي نظرا لوقوع تجاوزات، مشيرا إلى أن سبب إحالة الحلقة الأولى  للتقييم هو مذيعها عاطف كامل تحيز لوجهة نظره، وأبرز خلال الحلقة رفض  الدستور وقد تجاهل هذا في مداخلة تليفونية مع عادل عبدالرازق عضو اتحاد  الغرف التجارية وانتقد المذيع عدم وجود نص خاص بالسياحة في الدستور، وهو ما  دفع ضيوف الحلقة لمطالبة المذيع بالالتزام بالحيادية. وأكمل، أما الحلقة  الثانية فكانت أثناء تغطية مليونية "الشرعية والشريعة" حيث أذاعت المنصة  أغنية "باسم الله الله أكبر"، واعتذر المذيع عن إذاعة التليفزيون لهذه  الأغنية في هذا التوقيت بالرغم من أن الأغنية كانت مذاعة على المنصة وليست  باستديو التليفزيون المصري. ورفض الأهل، الاتهامات التي تشير إلى أن إحالة  كامل للتحقيق تأتي لكونه قبطي أو أن يفسر القرار بأنه جزء من مخطط تقييد  حرية الرأي والتعبير أو أنه يأتي في إطار أخونة الاعلام كما يشاع.*​


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

في جديد يا جدعان علشان انا بره


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*موكب "مرسي" يغادر "الاتحادية".. والمتظاهرون يهتفون "ارحل"​*​
* غادرالآن موكب الرئاسي قصر الاتحادية، واستقبل المتظاهرون أمام الكردون  الأمني في شارع الميرغني الموكب هاتفين "ارحل" و"يسقط حكم المرشد". وطلب  الحرس الجمهوري من المتظاهرين الابتعاد عن الكردون والأسلاك الشائكة،  مؤكدين أنهم ليسوا طرفا في النزاع.*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​



*عاجل جريدة الوطن وما هو مضمون بيان الرئاسة اليوم* 



*عاجل جريدة الوطن وما هو مضمون بيان الرئاسة اليوم
 
ترددت أنباء من داخل مؤسسة الرئاسة، أن البيان  الرئاسي المزمع إذاعته، مساء اليوم، حول تطورات الأوضاع، سيتضمن قرارا من  الرئيس محمد مرسي بتأجيل الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور، لحين إجراء حوار  وطني حول المواد المختلف عليها مع القوى الوطنية. وأشار مصدر مقرب من  الرئاسة إلى أن الرئيس كلف المستشار محمود مكي، نائب الرئيس، بإدارة الحوار  الوطني مع قوى المعارضة. من ناحية أخرى سيعلن الرئيس تجميد بعض مواد  الإعلان الدستوري، لحين الانتهاء من الحوار الوطني والاستفتاء على الدستور.  وأشارت الأنباء إلى أن مرسي رفض، خلال الاجتماع الذي عقده اليوم مع عدد من  مساعديه والوزراء ورئيس المخابرات العامة، التراجع عن المادة التي تضمنها  الإعلان الدستوري بتحصين الجمعية التأسيسية ومجلس الشورى من البطلان والحل.​*​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*
صفوت حجازي: «شهداء الاتحادية» من «الإخوان والمؤيدين».. وعرفتم من لديه مليشيات
  قال الداعية الإسلامي صفوت حجازي، أمين عام مجلس أمناء الثورة، تعليقًا  على اشتباكات محيط قصر الاتحادية، مساء الأربعاء: «مقرات الإخوان يتم  حرقها، الشهداء عند الاتحادية كلهم من الإخوان والمؤيدين، قيادات الإخوان  يتم الإعتداء عليهم، عرفتم الآن من عنده مليشيات».   وأضاف «حجازي»، في  حسابه الشخصي على «تويتر»، مساء الخميس: «الإعلام الكاذب وعلى رأسهم  الدكتور محمد الباز، نائب رئيس تحرير الفجر، الذي يكذب ويقول أن الحسيني  أبو ضيف الصحفي بالجريدة قتيل، وكل من تباكى على الشهيدة ماريان أين هي؟».    وشهد محيط قصر الاتحادية اشتباكات عنيفة بين المتظاهرين من مؤيدي الرئيس  محمد مرسي ومعارضيه، الرافضين للإعلان الدستوري الأخير، ودعوة مرسي  الناخبين إلى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد في 15 من الشهر الجاري،  وأسفرت الاشتباكات عن سقوط 5 قتلى و693 مصاب، بحسب مصادر بوزارة الصحة.
*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

نداء هام لمن يهمه الامر رصدنا اتوبيسات للاخوان تحركت فى الطريق الصحراوى خرجت من المنيا مسلحين يتجهون للقاهرة من نصف ساعة على قوات الامن والجيش التصدى لهم والا فتحن نحمل كافة الاجهزة ماسوف يحدث مساء اليوم ونحذر من تكرار مجزرة الامس ونؤكد على سلمية المظاهرات المعارضة


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*
تجمع المئات من المتظاهرين  أمام مسجد النور بمنطقة العباسية، استعدادًا للانطلاق في مسيرة إلى قصر  الاتحادية، احتجاجًا على أحداث «اشتباكات الاتحادية»، الأربعاء، ولرفض  الإعلان الدستوري والاستفتاء.

شارك بالمسيرة عدد من الحركات السياسية منها حركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين  والتيار الشعبي وحزب الدستور وحزب المصري الديمقراطي الاجتماعي، وبعض  الشخصيات العامة منها الناشط السياسي كمال خليل.

ورفع المتظاهرون لافتات مكتوبًا عليها «ما يحكمناش الخرفان مطاريد كل زمان»  و«يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد»، كما رددوا هتافات: «لو حق جيكا مجاش كشعب ما  تلومناش» و«يسقط يسقط مرسي مبارك».*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل بالصور شاهد ماذا حدث منذ قليل امام منزل الرئيس مرسى
*​*2012-12-06 17:35:38*​*

























*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

أديب يحرج مستشار الرئيس - بسام الزرقا

[YOUTUBE]oo05Cpfjuik&sns=fb[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*كاذبون
*

[YOUTUBE]10200188807508372[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصر القومي: مساومة "إخوانية" لإلغاء مادة "العزل" فى الدستور مقابل التوقف عن معارضة الرئيس *





*                                                         الخميس 06.12.2012 - 05:38 م                 *


*



*
*                                              الدستور المصري بعد الثورة                 *


*                   أكد الدكتور وائل شعبان عضو الأمانة   العامة بحزب مصر القومى عبر صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي   الفيس بوك أنه تلقى اتصالا من أحد الأشخاص المعروف بالانتماء لجماعة   الاخوان المسلمين يؤكد أن جماعة الاخوان على استعداد لعدم تمرير مادة العزل   السياسي والتى تنطبق على بعض أعضاء الحزب الموجودة فى الدستور المزمع   الاستفتاء  عليه وعمل تحالف سري مع حزب مصر القومى والأحزاب التى تم ايهام   الشارع انها أحزاب فلول  تمكنهم من الحصول على عدد من المقاعد البرلمانية   خلال الانتخابات القادمة فى مقابل أن يقوم الدكتور عفت السادات رئيس الحزب   بالتفاوض مع هذه الاحزاب خاصة مع السيد عمرو موسي وكتلة حزب المؤتمر لسحب   انصارهم الموجودين فى الشارع صحبة القوى المدنية المعترضة على ما يقوم به   الدكتور محمد مرسي  .*

* وأكد شعبان أنه اتصل بالدكتور عفت السادات رئيس  الحزب وابلغه بهذا الامر    وكان رد السادات هو رفض الحديث فى هذا الموضوع  مرة أخري وابلاغ من تحدث   معه فى هذا الأمر أن التحالف مع الإخوان مرفوض  شكلا وموضوعا وحتى لو تم   تطبيق قانون العزل السياسي على جميع أعضاء الحزب  فوقتها سيكون هذا وسام   على صدورنا وليس كما يتوهم الاخوان أنه عقاب مشيرا  إلى أن حزب مصر القومى   لو بقى فيه شخص واحد فقط لن يدخل مع الإخوان فى تحالف من أى نوع .*
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

كاذبون

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200188807508372


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمرت  النيابة  العامة بإرسال 7 جثث لضحايا أحداث قصر الاتحادية إلى الطب الشرعى  للتشريح،  وبيان سبب الوفاة، وكشفت التقارير الطبية المبدئية أن ضحايا فقد  لقوا  مصرعهم متأثرين بإصابتهم بطلقات نارية حية وفرد خرطوش وأسلحة بيضاء  طعنات  ناتجة عن أسلحة بيضاء.

وتبين أن ثلاث ضحايا قد لقوا حتفهم بمستشفى منشية البكرى وأربعة آخرين   بمستشفى هليوبوليس، وتبين أن أحد الضحايا ممن ينتمون إلى جماعة الإخوان   المسلمين.*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مجمع البحوث الإسلامية يطالب الرئيس مرسي بتجميد الإعلان الدستوري


نشر فى : الخميس 6 ديسمبر 2012 - 3:00 م 
آخر تحديث : الخميس 6 ديسمبر 2012 - 3:00 م

أ ش أ
طالب مجمع البحوث الإسلامية، برئاسة الدكتور أحمد الطيب، شيخ الأزهر، الرئيس محمد مرسي، بتجميد الاعلان الدستورى الأخير، ووقف العمل به والدخول فى حوار وطنى، تشارك فيه كل القوى الوطنية دون استثناء ودون شروط مسبقة .

ودعا المجمع، فى بيان عقب جلسته الطارئة اليوم، الى وقف جميع المظاهرات والاعتصامات والإضرابات، فى جميع أنحاء الجمهورية، حقنا لدماء أبناء الوطن الواحد، وتهيئة للمناخ اللازم لإنجاح الحوار، والوصول بمصر إلى بر الأمان .

واستنكر المجمع ما حدث أمس، من اقتتال بين أبناء الوطن الواحد، والذي أدى إلى سقوط العديد من الضحايا والمصابين، مطالبا بمعالجة الموقف بما يضمن وحدة الوطن وسلامة أبنائه، وإدانة استخدام العنف، وإسالة الدماء وإزهاق الأرواح.

جريده الشروق


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 






*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل من محمود سعد على تويتر الان وتفاصيل ما حدث معة اليوم*
* 2012-12-06 18:01:54 *

* 



   [COLOR=black ! important] 



*

* تفاصيل  التحقيق مع أ.محمود سعد بتهمة إهانة  الرئيس : بدأ المستشار عماد عبد الله  التحقيق مع الإعلامى محمود سعد فى  نيابة إستئناف القاهرة حوالى الساعة  العاشرة و أمتد حتى الثالثة ثم طلب  النائب العام (الجديد) مشاهدة شريط  الحلقة بنفسه .. و منذ قليل تم الإفراج  عن أ.محمود بكفالة 5 آلاف جنيه و  لكنه حتى الآن لم يغادر النيابة*
* 	(بإختصار أتعمله قضية.. حسبى الله و نعم الوكيل)*​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو الشرقية يحرقون سيارة شرطة أمام منزل مرسى بعد القبض على 5 

  الخميس، 6 ديسمبر  2012 - 17:52






                             تعزيزات أمنية أمام منزل الرئيس بالزقازيق 
الشرقية- إيمان مهنا




 
ألقت قوات الأمن بالشرقية، منذ قليل، القبض على 5 متظاهرين  من  أمام منزل الرئيس مرسى،  بالزقازيق، وتم اصطحابهم لمكان غير معلوم حتى   الآن، مما أثار الشباب المتظاهر، وتجمعوا فى مسيرة وهتفوا ضد الشرطة،   وقاموا بإضرام النيران فى سيارة شرطة كانت متوقفة  بجانب منزل الرئيس. 
 
 
وقال الشباب، إنه تم القبض على كل من "محمود مغاورى وجمال عبد الحكيم وإسلام الشماع وآخرين. 
 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 




 
 



* 
 
​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد الاعتداء على الاخوانى صبحى صالج امس اول تصريح لة الان *
* 2012-12-06 18:10:37 *

* 



 ]*
* صبحي صالح: من اعتدوا عليّ هم البلطجية وليس الثوار*
* 	  وصف صبحي صالح، القيادي الإخواني وعضو الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، ما   تعرض له من اعتداء بالضرب من قبل مجموعة من الأشخاص، أمس الأربعاء،   بالإسكندرية بـ"الإفلاس السياسي".   وقال صالح، في تصريح له عقب إجرائه   عملية جراحية في الرأس، وعدد من الأشعة والفحوصات الطبية، إن من اعتدوا   عليه يطلقون على أنفسهم اسم "الثوار"، مؤكدا أنهم ليسوا سوى حفنة من   "البلطجية وقطاع الطرق"، على حد وصفه.   وأوضح، "لقد اصطحبني البلطجية   لمحطة قطار سيدي جابر، وقاموا بمحاولة إلقائي على قضبان السكة الحديد،   فأنقذني المارة، وتتبعني بلطجية المتظاهرين وحاولوا منعي من الدخول   للمستشفى، إلا أن المارة اصطحبوني إلى الداخل".*
​


----------



## aymonded (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بصراحة الواحد ممكن يصدق اي حد في الدنيا دية مهما من كان ماعدا الإخواني لأن الكذب يجري في عروقه عوض الدماء، حتى ما تراه بعينيك يكذبهما ويقول أنه يتكلم بالحق وكل الشعب خونه وضد الحق وفلول وضد الثورة ... وعجبي
​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

المتظاهرون يحاصرون مقر الحريه والعداله بالمنيل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

والد احد الشهداء راح ؤءتلم جثه ابنه جم بتوع الحبه والعداله طلبو منه يقول انه كان مؤيد ويدفعوله اللي يقول عليه رفص وقامت مشاده بينهم وبياكد ان كل الشهداء ثوار ما عدا واحد بس اخوان وجاري عظل محضر بالواقعه


----------



## Twin (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا تعبت*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*صبحى صالح: تم التعرف على من حاولوا قتلى والقبض على بعضهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تم منذ قليل قطع الطريق العام المؤدى إلى مستشفى الزقازيق الجامعى من قبل بعض المتظاهرين، بعد تجدد الاشتباكات بينهم وبين أجهزة الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلقت مسيرة تضم عشرات المحامين من أمام مقر النقابة العامة للمحامين بشارع رمسيس متجهة إلى ميدان التحرير للتنديد بأحداث واشتباكات قصر الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصلت إلى ميدان التحرير مسيرة تضم العشرات من طلاب الجامعات من منطقة الزمالك عصر اليوم، الخميس، للتنديد بالاشتباكات التى شهدها محيط قصر الاتحادية أمس والمطالبة بإسقاط الإعلان الدستورى المكمل وتأجيل الاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمن "عين شمس" يخلى الجامعة من الطلاب ويضطرهم لإلغاء مسيرتهم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

www3.0zz0.com/2012/12/06/16/137881542.jpg


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعا الدكتور على جمعة - مفتى الجمهورية - جميع الرموز الوطنية والقيادات السياسية والحزبية والدينية والمجتمعية إلى تحمل مسئولياتهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*علم "اليوم السابع" أن عدد المتهمين فى أحداث قصر الاتحادية، ارتفع ليصل إلى 154 متهما، حيث سلم أفراد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين 49 متهما جديدا إلى قسم شرطة مصر الجديدة كانوا قد احتجزوهم عند القصر الجمهورى منذ أمس الأربعاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور حسن نافعة، أستاذ العلوم السياسية، عبر حسابه الشخصى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر": "مصر أكبر من الإخوان المسلمين، ولن نسمح بتمكين تيار سياسى واحد من السيطرة وحده على مقاليد الحكم".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تدهور الحالة الصحية لمتهمين فى أحداث الاتحادية داخل حجز المحكمة 

تدهورت الحالة الصحية لاثنين من المتهمين فى أحداث قصر الاتحادية، حيث ساءت حالتهم بداخل حجز محكمة مصر الجديدة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بيان للإخوان: تظاهرنا بشكل سلمى فاغتالوا منا خمسة شهداء 

أصدرت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بيانا، احتسبت فيه خمسة من أعضائها شهداء عند الله، موضحين أن يد الغدر والبلطجة والإرهاب اغتالتهم فى مؤامرة محكمة للانقلاب على الشرعية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتحدث العسكرى: القوات الموجودة فى محيط الاتحادية "حرس جمهورى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشفت المعاينة المبدئية التى أجراها فريق من النيابة العامة لمحيط قصر الاتحادية، عن وجود فوارغ طلق آلى وخرطوش وشماريخ وزجاجات مولوتوف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلق مئات المتظاهرين مساء اليوم الخميس، بمسيرة من أمام مسجد النور بميدان العباسية فى طريقها إلى قصر الاتحاديه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"المصرى الديمقراطى" يناشد المصرين ألا يخافوا من الاستبداد الإخوانى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشف مصدر قضائى لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن المتهمين البالغ عددهم 154 فى أحداث الاتحادية، تبين أن خمسة منهم ينتمون إلى جماعة الإخوان المسلمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمين عام "رعاية الشهداء": معارضو الرئيس هم من بدأوا اشتباكات أمس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة تنطلق من رابعة العدوية إلى "الاتحادية" لرفض الإعلان الدستورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة تنتقل للمستشفيات للاستماع لأقوال الصحفيين المصابين فى "الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة: ضحايا قصر الاتحادية مصابون بطلقات نارية وطعنات بأسلحة بيضاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*غزلان: "الإخوان" ستشيع شهيديها بالقاهرة عقب صلاة الجمعة من الأزهر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الاشتراكيون الثوريون" يطالبون بمحاكمة المسئولين عن أحداث "الاتحادية"

أدانت حركة الاشتراكيين الثوريين هجوم أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين أمس الأربعاء، على المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة من "المطرية" إلى "الاتحادية" تهتف بسقوط حكم المرشد

نظم العشرات من أهالى المطرية وحلمية الزيتون وعين شمس، مسيرات احتجاجية طافت عدداً من الميادين متوجهة فى اتجاه الاتحادية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو الشرقية يحاصرون منزل "مرسى" والأمن ينفى وجود عائلة الرئيس

يواصل الآلاف من متظاهرى الشرقية محاصرة منزل الرئيس مرسى بالزقازيق، وتجدد الكر والفر بينهم وبين الأمن، مما أدى إلى وقوع إصابات جديدة نتيجة الرشق بالحجارة، حيث هتف المتظاهرون ضد الرئيس وطالبوا برحيله.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأ منذ قليل اجتماع مغلق لجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى بحضور الدكتور محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب الدستور، وحمدين صباحى مؤسس حزب التيار الشعبى، وعمرو موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*النيابة العامة تنتهى من معاينة محيط قصر الاتحادية وتحقق مع 95 متهماً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*توقفت مسيرة مسجد النور بميدان "تيريمف" فى انتظار وصول مسيرة رابعة العدوية، القادمة عبر شارع إحسان عبد القدوس، لاندماج المسيرتين معًا،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرات الغضب تقترب من "الاتحادية".. ومتظاهرو القصر: ارحل يا مرسى

تتوافد المسيرات من مختلف ميادين القاهرة والجيزة، إلى محيط قصر الاتحادية الرئاسى، للتنديد بالاشتباكات التى اندلعت أمام القصر منذ مساء أمس وحتى صباح اليوم،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقعت منذ قليل اشتباكات بين العشرات من المتظاهرين وشباب من حزب الحرية والعدالة أمام مقر الحزب بمدينة الزقازيق بمحافظة الشرقية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بلاغات ضد "مرسى" و"الإخوان" بتهمة الاعتداء على متظاهرى "الاتحادية"

تلقى مكتب النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله عشرات البلاغات اليوم، الخميس، تقدم بها العديد من المحامين والصحفيين والنشطاء السياسيين،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الحساب الرسمي لحزب الحرية والعدالة، على موقع التدوينات القصيرة "تويتر"، أن المبنى الذي توجد به مقار الجريدة والبوابة الإلكترونية وصفحة الحرية والعدالة يتعرض للهجوم الآن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس "المصريين الأحرار": مستمرون فى النضال ولا مساومة مع القتلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*حرق مقر "الحرية و العدالة" في زهراء المعادي *


----------



## سهم الغدر (6 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> أديب يحرج مستشار الرئيس - بسام الزرقا
> 
> [YOUTUBE]oo05Cpfjuik&sns=fb[/YOUTUBE]


*يا جماعة لو سمحتو ممكن حد ينزل المقطع دة ف الاخبار المرئية*
*ف موضوع خاص بية شايفة انه مهم خلى الكل يعرف انهم فعلا خرفان بتجر خرفان*
*لانى مش عارفة انزلة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن التليفزيون المصرى منذ قليل، أن كلمة الرئيس محمد مرسى، للتعليق على الأحداث الأخيرة ستكون خلال دقائق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"القضاة": كافة الراغبين فى الإشراف على الاستفتاء تراجعوا عن موقفهم

أكد المستشار عبد الله فتحى، وكيل نادى القضاة، نائب رئيس محكمة النقض، أن كافة القضاة الذين كانوا ينوون أو يدرسون الإشراف على الاستفتاء على الدستور المزمع إجراؤه فى 15 ديسمبر الجارى، حسموا موقفهم اليوم الخميس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصول مسيرتى "النور" و"رابعة" إلى "الميرغنى" فى طريقها لـ"الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرون يصلون "الخليفة المأمون" لاستقبال مسيرات قادمة لـ"الاتحادية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*هيكل: هيبة الرئاسة تمنع "مرسى" عن التراجع فى قراراته*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل العربية: المحتجون أمام قصر الاتحادية يطالبون برحيل مرسي واسقاط النظام​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى / مفارقة حقيقية بين لحى الاخوان وزبيباتهم وحرصهم على الصلاة وكذبهم وتضليلهم وانتهازيتهم وبلطجتهم وبذاءتهم الفاحشة مع معارضيهم .انفصام مرضى​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط: المستشار عبد المجيد محمود رئيسا لمحكمة استئناف القاهرة​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

هيكل: هناك شرخ لكن يجب أن لا يتحول لفرق ومشكلة الاعلان الدستوري أنه قفزة في الظلام​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل العربية: خطاب مسجل للرئيس مرسي سيبث لاحقا​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

هيكل: المجلس العسكري الذ أمسك بكل مفاتيح السلطة في البلد كيف تخلى عن السلطة ببساطة لأنه يعرفون استحالة بقائهم وتحمل المسئولية​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

هيكل: أثق في الجنزوري وأعلم أنه رجل كفيء​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

انطلاق مسيرة''رابعة العدوية'' المعارضة للإعلان الدستوري باتجاه'' الاتحادية ''​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

فاضل سليمان - لـ ONTube: الرئيس كان له بعض الأخطاء وبعض المحاسن ايضاً​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

قسم مصر الجديدة يتسلم 49 متهمًا جديدا كانوا محتجزين من قبل أفراد تابعين لجماعة الإخوان​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

وصول مسيرات أمام ''الاتحادية''..والهتافات: الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

أ ش أ: م. عبد المجيد محمود، النائب العام السابق، عاد رئيساً لمحكمة استئناف القاهرة بناءً على طلبه بعد موافقة مجلس القضاء الأعلى​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

هيكل: المشير طنطاوي طلب رؤيتي وقال لي أن الوضع الاقتصادي أصبح سيئا للغاية والأمريكان لا يريدون المساعدة ويطلبوا من الأخرين عدم المساعدة​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

هيكل: خيار الانتخابات لم يكن خيارنا​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*لا تعليق*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

فاضل سليمان - لـ ONTube: لا ينبغي دفع الشارع المصري أكثر من ذلك في هذه الأزمة​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> فاضل سليمان - لـ ONTube: لا ينبغي دفع الشارع المصري أكثر من ذلك في هذه الأزمة​



*و مين يكون الاخ؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أعلن التليفزيون المصرى منذ قليل، أن كلمة الرئيس محمد مرسى، للتعليق على الأحداث الأخيرة ستكون خلال دقائق*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تأكيد تم حرق مقر الحرية و العدالة بزهراء المعادي و يتوجهون إلي المقر الاخر بشارع العرايس بالمعادي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*يديعوت أحرنوت: إجلاء عائلة "مرسي" ووضعهم في مكان آمن

​**
​**الخميس 06.12.2012 - 07:08 م 
​**





 عائلة الرئيس 
​**عبدالمنعم حلاوة​**
ذكرت صحيفة "يديعوت أحرنوت"  الإسرائيلية أن عائلة الرئيس محمد مرسي تم نقلها إلى مكان مجهول لتأمينها  خوفا من انتقام المتظاهرين الغاضبين منهم.

وقالت الصحيفة أن العملية تمت تحت إشراف الحرس الجمهوري الذي قام بإخلاء  عائلة الرئيس من مقر إقامتها والتوجه بها إلى مكان غير معلوم من أجل  حمايتها من المتظاهرين الغاضبين.

وأكدت الصحيفة وجود تقارير مؤكدة تشير إلى أن الرئيس أصبح قلقا على سلامة  عائلته، خاصة في مسقط رأسه بمحافظةالشرقية، حيث تجمع أكثر من ألفي متظاهر  وحاولوا الاعتداء على المنزل، لكن قواتالأمن تصدت لهم.

وكان قرار الرئيس بإخلاء عائلته من منزلها في الشرقية تحت حراسة الحرس  الجمهوري ونقلها إلى مكان آمن لحمايتها لكن لم يتضح حتى الأن أعضاء العائلة  الذين تم نقلهم أو مكانهم، وإذا ما كانوا مازالو في الشرقية أو غادروها  إلى القاهرة.



صدى البلد​*​


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)

هو الريس هيرغى امتى 
سمعت انه هيعين عبد المجيد محمود مشرف على الاستفتاء  كرئيس لمحكمه استئناف القاهرة 
ولكن لن يغير موعد الاستفتاء ابدا
اصلهم وزعوا هدوم وحاجات على ناس هتقول نعم ومش هيضيعوا الحاجات دى على الفاضى يعنى


----------



## DODY2010 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

احذروا غضب الشعب المصرى ايها الخرفان

الأولتراس مولعها فى سيدى جابر الشماريخ اشتعلت ..

الأولتراس مولعها فى بور سعيد وفي الاتحاديه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> هو الريس هيرغى امتى
> سمعت انه هيعين عبد المجيد محمود مشرف على الاستفتاء  كرئيس لمحكمه استئناف القاهرة
> ولكن لن يغير موعد الاستفتاء ابدا
> اصلهم وزعوا هدوم وحاجات على ناس هتقول نعم ومش هيضيعوا الحاجات دى على الفاضى يعنى



*تصدق متردد انشر الخبر علشان مش مصدقه 


*​*سكاى نيوز عربية: المجلس الأعلى للقضاء يعين النائب العام السابق رئيسا لدائرة بمحكمة استئناف القاهرة.*


----------



## DODY2010 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل | حرق مقر "الحرية و العدالة" في زهراء المعادي*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*
     تنشر جريدة الوفد غدا الجمعة عددا خاصا حدادا على أرواح الشهداء ومواساة  للمصابين في الاشتباكات الدامية التى حدثت في محيط قصر الاتحادية أمس.
    وخصصت الجريدة الصفحة الأولى لصور المصابين في أحداث أمس والدماء السائلة  فى ظل حكم الرئيس محمد مرسى وحملت الصفحة عنوانا "جريمة الإخوان" في حين  قامت بتذييل آية قرآنية تحرم القتال في الشهر الحرام.
    ونشرت الجريدة عددا من المانشيتات التى تعرض الصورة كاملة عن الأحداث التى تمر بها البلاد ومن بينها:
    - لا شرعية لحاكم يعادى شعبه
    - دم شهداء "الاتحادية" في رقبة مرسى.
    - كشف حساب 150 يوما رئاسة
    - مرسى قسم الشعب إلى فريقين
    - "الميليشيات" تستخدم الخرطوش والأسلحة البيضاء لمقمع المعارضين.
    - سياسيون: مرسى يقود مصر إلى الهاوية.
    - أهالى الضحايا: تعرضنا لحصار شديد بالاسلحة النارية
    - المصابون في أعينهم:ارحل يا مرسى وسيب الكرسى
    - الفنانون للرئيس: فركش      
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










    الوفد       ​**​*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

استقالات جماعية تعصف بمستشاري الرئيس محمد مرسي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس يعقد اجتماعًا فى "الاتحادية" بحضور مكى والعوا
* *





                     الرئيس محمد مرسى 
* *يعقد الرئيس محمد مرسى اجتماعا مساء اليوم الخميس  بمقر رئاسة  الجمهورية بمصر الجديدة بحضور المستشار محمود مكى نائب رئيس  الجمهورية  والدكتور محمد سليم العوا. 
* *جاء الاجتماع لاستعراض ما انتهت إليه نتائج المشاورات، التى  تمت  اليوم مع مجموعة من رموز العمل الوطنى وممثلى القوى الفاعلة فى  المجتمع حول  المشهد السياسى الراهن. 
* *وصرح الدكتور ياسر على المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، بأن الاجتماع مازال منعقدا حتى هذه اللحظة.
* *الوطن*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​



*قصدك إن إحنا ح نسمع إيه ؟؟؟

هههههههههههههههههههههه
:big68:
*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

ارتفاع عدد المتهمين في ''أحداث الاتحادية'' إلى 154 بينهم 5 من ''الإخوان''​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

هيكل: الأمريكان بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية وصلوا لفكرة أن المنطقة كلها ليس لها حل غير الدين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

هيكل: أمريكا تري أن الحل في الشرق الأوسط هو الدين ولا يهمها حقوق الأقليات​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xpp0Ksr87M0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

النيابة العامة تنتهي من معاينة محيط «الاتحادية».. وتحقق مع 95 متهما​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *قصدك إن إحنا ح نسمع إيه ؟؟؟
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> :big68:
> *



*أنه المكان المناسب لما سيقوله الكاذب المدلس​*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى / الا ترون يا إخوان ان مرسي وعد كثيرا وفعل عكس ما وعد به. الا ترون انه عطل القانون واستعان ببلطجية للاعتداء على معتصمين سلميين. فكروا قليلا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

هيكل: ليس من السهل أن يقتنع أحد أن دوره أنتهى والمشير رحل لأنه أدرك أن قاعدته في القوات المسلحة ليست راضية لاستمراره​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن استقالة حسن البرنس نائب محافظ الاسكندرية من عضوية حزب الحرية و العدالة التابع لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين *


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*                             عاجل.. جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى تعلن صعوبة التفاوض مع الرئاسة بعد دماء «موقعة الإتحادية»*






                                                      جبهة الانقاذ الوطنى                         


                                              نشر:                         6/12/2012 8:20 م                          – تحديث                         6/12/2012 8:20 م                      
                                              أعنلت جبهة الغنقاذ الوطنى منذ قليل صعوبة التفاوض مع مؤسسة الرئاسة، بعد الدماء التى سالت أمس أمام قصر الإتحادية


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مسيرة المقطم اتحركت اعدادنا زادت وفي بنات وستات كتير الاتجاة لمقر الاخوان - سلميا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* كارم محمد لــ الحياة : شوفنا اعضاء من حزب الحرية والعدالة يطلقون النار عمدا على المتظاهرين ..وكانوا يترصدون للصحفى الحسينى
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي يجمد الاعلان الدستوري ويوقف العمل به ويدعوا الي الحوار مع القوه الوطينه 

المصدر الشريط الاخبار لقناه النهار 

*​


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* الرئيس يصدر قرارا جمهوريا بعودة عبد المجيد للقضاء بناء علي طلب القضاء الاعلي
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*ضابط بالحرس الجمهوري إلى متظاهري "الاتحادية": نحن معكم.. وغلق "الميرغني" استعدادا للاعتصام*

كتب : أحمد العميد ومحمد أبوضيف وربيع ممدوحمنذ 1 دقيقة
طباعة






*الاتحادية*​
تحدث أحد ضباط الحرس الجمهوري إلى المظاهرين من خلف السلك الشائك، قائلا "إحنا معاكم"، كما طلب منهم ألا يتعدوا السلك الشائك.
وكان بعض المتظاهرين قد طالبوا الضابط بفتح السلك، بينما هتف البعض الآخر "الجيش والشعب إيد واحدة".
يذكر أن المتظاهرين أغلقوا شارع الميرغني استعدادا للاعتصام، كما أقيمت بوابات للتفتيش.




الوطن​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*آلاف المتظاهرين بأسيوط فى مسيرة ضد مرسى والإخوان المسلمين*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعنلت جبهة الغنقاذ الوطنى منذ قليل صعوبة التفاوض مع مؤسسة الرئاسة، بعد الدماء التى سالت أمس أمام قصر الإتحادية
* *
		التحرير   	 *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*



    أعلنت الصفحة الرسمية للفريق أحمد شفيق، المرشح الرئاسي السابق، عن أن الفريق أحمد شفيق سوف يلقي كلمة للأمة المصرية بعد قليل.

    الوطن  ​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن استقالات جماعية لقيادات ماسبيرو*

*الصياد: "مفيش دخان من غير نار".. وبسيوني "لا تعليق"*كتب : رضوى هاشممنذ 12 دقيقة
طباعة





*ابراهيم الصياد*​
علمت "الوطن" من  مصدر مسؤول بوزارة الإعلام، أن عددًا من قيادات التليفزيون المصري تقدموا  باستقالة جماعية اعتراضا على الأحداث الجارية.
وأشار المصدر إلى  أن الأسماء التي تقدمت باستقالتها، هي: إبراهيم الصياد رئيس قطاع الأخبار،  وعلاء بسيوني رئيس قطاع الفضائيات إلى جانب علي عبد الرحمن رئيس قطاع  القنوات المتخصصة، مضيفا أن اجتماعًا موسعًا مع رئيس الاتحاد إسماعيل  الششتاوي استمر لعدة ساعات لإقناعهم بإرجاء تفعيل الاستقالة لحين استقرار  الأوضاع، وخاصة في ظل الدعاوى المنتشرة بين المتظاهرين وعلى شبكات التواصل  الاجتماعي بـ"اقتحام ماسبيرو".
من جانبه، اكتفى إبراهيم الصياد بالتعليق: "مفيش دخان من غير نار"، فيما قال علاء بسيوني "لا تعليق".


الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو الان || عاجل عن كلمه الرئيس مرسى العياط وشاهد ما يحدث  فى محيط قصر الاتحاديه وشارع المرغنى**[YOUTUBE]i3iEbcnD1ZM#![/YOUTUBE]
*​​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 2
*




​


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *فيديو الان || عاجل عن كلمه الرئيس مرسى العياط وشاهد ما يحدث  فى محيط قصر الاتحاديه وشارع المرغنى**[YOUTUBE]i3iEbcnD1ZM[/YOUTUBE]
> *​​


تعديل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بروفايل: «الشاطر» من يحكم مصر؟*

كتب : هانى الوزيرىمنذ 2 دقيقة
طباعة





*خيرت الشاطر*​
لا يحب الأضواء  ويكره الإعلام ويفضل أن يلعب دور الرجل الثانى، إلا أنه فى الحقيقة وبحسب  المقربين له هو الرجل الأول وصاحب الكلمة الأولى فى مؤسسة «الجماعة»  بالمقطم، حيث يجلس المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب مرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين،  ليتابع شئون مصر، يصدر الأوامر فتنفذ دون مناقشة، وبعكس ما يتردد عن أن  أبطال القصة الرئيسية للأحداث الحالية فى البلاد هم الرئيس محمد مرسى  وجماعته وأعضاء جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى من الدكتور محمد البرادعى وحمدين صباحى  وعمرو موسى، لكن البطل الحقيقى يجلس بعيدا عن المشهد يكتفى بإصدار  القرارات، فتقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد وكان آخرها هو نزول الإخوان إلى قصر  الاتحادية، ما أدى إلى اشتباكات راح ضحيتها 5 قتلى ومئات المصابين، هو  «الشاطر».
تعود «الشاطر»  الذى أكمل عامه الثانى والستين منذ صعوده فى جماعة الإخوان ومشاركته فى  الإطاحة بقيادات الإخوان الكبار مثل الدكتور محمد حبيب، النائب السابق  لمرشد الإخوان، والدكتور عبدالمنعم أبوالفتوح، عضو مكتب الإرشاد السابق، أن  يضع جميع مفاتيح إدارة الأمور فى يديه، ويزرع رجاله فى كل مكان حتى إذا  كان من خلف سجون نظام مبارك. وعبر الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح، استطاع  «الشاطر» أن يجمع الإسلاميين ويحشدهم فى مليونيات لصالح الجماعة حال  احتياجهم لهم، وفى «المقطم» و«فيرمونت» يعقد الصفقات مع السلفيين -وفق  اعترافهم- ولا مانع من وعدهم بحقائب وزارية ومحافظين ليقنعهم بالنزول، فهو  تعود على عقد الصفقات منذ أيام النظام السابق وفق اعترافات المرشد السابق  للإخوان مهدى عاكف.
يتمتع «الشاطر»  بعلاقات قوية مع الإدارة الأمريكية وسط أحاديث متناثرة حول ضغوط أمريكية  على المجلس العسكرى أدت إلى نجاح «مرسى» فى الوصول للرئاسة، وعلاقات قطرية  أدت إلى ضخ أموال خليجية إلى مصر للمساهمة فى النهوض بالاقتصاد.
ويتحرك «الشاطر»  وسط حراسة مشددة من قبل «الإخوان»، ويقول البعض إن لديه لجانا إلكترونية  متخصصة فى النيل من معارضى «الجماعة» من بينها «انت عيل إخوانجى».
واستطاع مشهد  واحد أن يظهر قوة «الشاطر» فى الحكم مؤخرا، عندما جلس وسط رجاله فى عزاء  شقيقة الرئيس مرسى، ولم يتحرك منه ليسلم على أحد سواء من المجلس العسكرى أو  الحكومة، إلا مرة واحدة ليسلم على مرشد الإخوان وقيادات الإرشاد.




الوطن​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> تعديل


*تعديل عن ايه ؟ leasantr*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ تعلن إغلاق باب الحوار مع الرئاسة وتدعو للاحتشاد بميادين مصر غدا*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مرسي يجمد الاعلان الدستوري ويوقف العمل به ويدعوا الي الحوار مع القوه الوطينه
> 
> المصدر الشريط الاخبار لقناه النهار
> 
> *​



*لسه فاكر ....... كان زمان على رأى أم كلثوم .... إن لم يُحاكم ويُسجن فلابد من الأفراج عن مبارك .... فالجريمة واحدة *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* كلمة الفريق شفيق على الاحداث الجارية
*[YOUTUBE]85qsuvCSRlk#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


>



*الناس دى غبية ؟؟؟؟ عرف منين أنها ستكون حشود ضخمة ....؟؟؟*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

«يحيى زكريا» دبلوماسي سابق.. عارض مبارك فاستقال واحتج ضد مرسي فتم سحله​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الناس دى غبية ؟؟؟؟ عرف منين أنها ستكون حشود ضخمة ....؟؟؟*



*هههههههههههه
انت متعرفش ان ابن الامريكيه ليه بركات مكشوف عنه الحجاب  
فاكر الخبر اللي كان بيقول لمس كتف واحده مشلوله قامت ومشيت 
مدد يا ابو الامراس مدددددددددددددد
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*يسقــط يسقـــط حكــم المُرشـــد .. وإرحــــــــــــــــــل

فى كل شـــوارع اسيـــوط الأن*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

المئات من معارضي مرسي أمام مكتب إرشاد الإخوان بالمقطم.. والهتاف "عيش حرية إخوان بلطجية"​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*نظرا  لتصاعد الاحداث لاجهاض الثورة المصرية المباركة التى قامت فى 25 يناير  ونظرا للدور المشيوه لبعض القنوات الاعلامية فى تشتيت واجهاض الشرعية  الثورية بل والدعوة الصريحة لاراقة الدماء وتاجيج المشاعر تجاه مؤسسات  الدولة الشرعية تحقيقا لمصالح واهواء داخلية وخارجية 
* *لذا  :ندعو جموع الشعب المصري للتواجد بحشود ضخمة مليونية لمليونية الانتاج  الاعلامى لوقف الدور التحريضي المشيوه لهذه القنوات وتحرير ارادة الجماهير  تجاه الاحداث والاستحقاقات السياسية الحالية وذلك عند البوابة الرئيسية  (رقم4 )لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى يعد صلاة الجمعة ..
* *والله من وراء القصد
* *الموقعون
* *حزب  الشعب - الجبهة السلفية - حزب البناءوالتنمية- حزب الحضارة- حزب التوحيد  العربى- حزب السلامة والتنمية - حركة أمتنا – إئتلاف طلاب الشريعة- حركة  صامدون – حملة حق شعب – دعوة أهل السنة والجماعة – شباب مصر للتنمية – حزب  مصر البناء – رابطة النهضة والإصلاح – المكتب التنفيذى شباب الثورة –حزب  الإصلاح
* *

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
* *بيان هام للقوى الإسلامية ... 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجمهر أهالى المعتقلين بأحداث "الاتحادية" أمام محكمة مصر الجديدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة: 762 مصابًا و5 وفيات حصيلة اشتباكات الاتحادية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"هيكل": علينا استشعار الخطر من انسحاب "الكنيسة" من "التأسيسية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"موسى": أجريت اتصالات بـ"الحرية والعدالة" و"النور" لوقف نزيف الدماء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*كثفت قوات الحرس الجمهورى من تواجدها خلف الأسلاك الشائكة بشارع الميرغنى المؤدى إلى بوابة 4 بقصر الاتحادية، حيث دفعت بعشرات الجنود فى مواجهة المتظاهرين خلف الأسلاك لمنع أى محاولات من قبل المتظاهرين لتخطى الأسلاك الشائكة.*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> ​





+إيرينى+ قال:


> *قصدك إن إحنا ح نسمع إيه ؟؟؟
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> :big68:
> *



*لا كدة مش هنسمع ... كدة هنشم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*على الفيس بوك: اشتباكات قوية فى روكسى بين الثوار وعناصر مسلحة *


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد رفعت: الإخوان تعاملوا في أحداث قصر الإتحادية بأعتباره جهاد ​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد رفعت: أحد قيادات اللإخوان أمام الإتحادية أبلغني أن المتظاهرين يخططون لإقتحام القصر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*آلاف يتظاهرون بشوارع بنها.. «الإخوان بلطجية..الإخوان ديكتاتورية»*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الناس دى غبية ؟؟؟؟ عرف منين أنها ستكون حشود ضخمة ....؟؟؟*



*ماهما اللى هيحشدوها !!! 

ولو مطلعتش ضخمة سهلة يضيقو المكان يبان العدد اكبر و يبقو كسبو فرصة دب الرعب فى قلب الناس اللى نازلة تعارض .. شغل قذر *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* د. عمرو حمزاوي علي التويتر :-

 أين الرئيس المنتخب؟ لماذا لا يتحدث إلى الشعب؟ أين اختفى؟ كيف لا يوقف  إراقة الدماء وكيف لا يطرح هو مبادرة للحل؟ ألم يدرك بعد أن شرعيته سقطت؟
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*شيعت، الخميس، جنازة الدكتور كرم سرجيوس العضو باتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، الذي استشهد في اشتباكات قصر الاتحادية، الأربعاء، وتمت الصلاة عليه في كنيسة العذراء بعزبة رستم في شبرا الخيمة ثم تم دفنه بمقابر عائلته بالقطامية.

وأعلن اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، في بيان له، عن وقوع الدكتور كرم سرجيوس شهيدا، خلال مشاركته في المظاهرات الرافضة للاستفتاء على الدستور، والإعلان الدستوري، وأعلن الاتحاد عن إصابة 8 آخرين من أعضائه.

وقال أندراوس عويض، منسق اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، لـ«المصري اليوم» إن الاتحاد يطالب بتنحي الرئيس محمد مرسي بسبب تسببه في أحداث الاتحادية، مؤكدا أن المتظاهرين أمام القصر تمسكوا بسلمية فعالياتهم، إلا أن أفرادًا من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تعدوا عليهم.

ونقل موقع «القبطي الراعي» صورًا للشهيد كرم سرجيوس ووجهه ملطخ بالدماء، وقال الموقع إن المتسبب في هذا المشهد هم «ميليشيات الإخوان»، كما أدانت صفحة «تاريخ الأقباط» على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك» مقتل كرم سرجيوس، وقال مايكل إسحق، أحد أعضاء المجموعة: «مرسي يفضل الحفاظ على الكرسي على حساب دم الأبرياء».
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مذيعو  ماسبيرو  يهددون بعدم الظهور شاهد السبب !!
    2012-12-06 20:53:31        






        بدأ، منذ قليل، عدد كبير من مذيعي قطاع الأخبار ومذيعي قناة النيل للأخبار  في جمع توقيعات على مذكرة رسمية لرفعها إلى صلاح عبد المقصود، وزير  الاعلام، تمثل اعتراضهم على التغطية الخاصة بقطاع الأخبار وقناة النيل  للأحداث السياسية الحالية.      ورفض المذيعون التعليمات الصادرة لهم باستبعاد أسماء معينة من شباب  وائتلافات الثورة والقوى السياسية والمعارضين للرئيس محمد مرسي من  المداخلات الهاتفية على الهواء في مناقشة الاحداث الدائرة، مقابل فتح  الهواء لمؤيدي رئيس الجمهورية وعدم مقاطعتهم على الهواء على الإطلاق.      المذيعون هددوا بأنه في حالة استمرار هذه التعليمات فإنهم سيرفضون العمل  ويحتجبون عن الظهور على شاشات التليفزيون المصري.




​**
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل من أمام الاتحادية و شاهد ماذا فعلوا المتظاهرون
* *2012-12-06 20:56:33​* *




* *المحتجون يزيلون السلك الشائك أمام الاتحادية .. والحرس الجمهوري يحذر​*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

سى بى سى:حزب الدستور يعلن مشاركته بملونية الغد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الوطن | مسيرة احتجاجية بالفيوم تطالب برحيل #مرسي*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*رفضت الإدارة الأمريكية استقبال مرسي في زيارته التي كان مقررا لها ١٧ ديسمبر الجاري.

وأكدت المصادر أن البيت الأبيض أبلغ الدكتور عصام الحداد وخالد القزاز، مبعوثي مرسي لواشنطن، في وقت مبكر من صباح اليوم أن الرئيس بات غير مرغوب في زيارته لأمريكا بعد الأحداث التي. شهدتها مصر مؤخرا.

وأشارت المصادر إلى أن الحداد والقزاز اجتمعا صباح اليوم مع دبلوماسي بالخارجية الأمريكية ومندوب عن البيت الأبيض في محاولة لشرح وجهة نظر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والرئيس مرسي فيما يحدث في مصر.

وأكدت المصادر أن الجانب الأمريكي أبلغ مندوبي الرئيس أن البيت الأبيض لن يساهم في صنع ديكتاتور جديد في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وأن الإدارة الأمريكية حينما وقفت إلى جانب الإخوان ومرسي بعد ثورة يناير كانت تنتظر أن يقوم مرسي وجماعته بالإسراع في التحول إلى الديمقراطية لا صناعة ديكتاتورية تتغطى برداء الدين.
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو اتكلم ولا متكلمش ولا مش ناوى ولا مش لاقى كلام يقوله ولا ايه حكايته ده !!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*استقالة رئيس قطاع القنوات المتخصصة لغياب العدالة في تغطية أحداث الاتحادية
           أعلن الإعلامي علي عبد الرحمن، رئيس قطاع القنوات المتخصصة، مساء أمس  الأربعاء، عن تقدمه بطلب لإعفائه من منصبه كرئيس للقنوات المتخصصة في  التليفزيون المصري، وذلك احتجاجا على عدم التوازن في التغطية الإخبارية  للأحداث، وغياب العدالة في التناول على شاشة التلفزيون المصري، وفي تصريحات  خاصة لـ«الشروق» أشار عبد الرحمن لاصطناع الأخبار، واختلاق أسباب تقنية  وفنية تحول دون تقديم تغطية عادلة.             وقال عبد الرحمن، إنه تقدم بعدة استقالات من قبل بسبب مشاكل في العمل،  ولكنها كانت ترفض وكان يعود لممارسة مهامه، ولكن هذه المرة تقدم بطلب  إعفائه من منصب رئيس قطاع القنوات المتخصصة، بسبب غياب العدالة في التغطية  الإعلامية، والتي يراها أساسا للمهنية في العمل الإعلامي، والتي لا يمكنه  العمل في ظل غيابها.
* *
    الشروق         *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرات تتوجه لمكتب إرشاد الإخوان بالمقطم.. والجماعة تخلى المقر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*وحشتنا يا عكش 
**********




* 
*    خاص الأقباط متحدون تداول نشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك"  خبرًا، حمل دعوة من الإعلامي توفيق عكاشة، يناشد فيها المصريين جميعًا  بمقاطعة كل منتجان الإخوان، وضمت القائمة الآتي: سوبر ماركت زاد التوحيد  والنور سوبر ماركت سعودى سوبر ماركت اولاد رجب سوبر ماركت المحمل سوبر  ماركت فتح الله سوبر ماركت رضوان وأدم تقاطع فيصل مع المريوطية منتجات  حلوانى اخوان الغذائية منتجات الحسن والحسين الغذائية الشافعى للسندوتشات  سلفى محلات مؤمن للسندويتشات اسماك وادى النيل مناحل عبد الجواد شركة سينا  كولا شركه المزارع السمكيه سيوه للاستصلاح الزراعى الشركه العربيه للتعمير  مصر للمقاولات شركه الانشاءات رامز قنديل و شركاه ابو الفداء للملابس  الجاهزه الفريده للملابس الجاهزه شركة روافد hand made المنصوره للملابس  الجاهزه مالك للتجاره والملابس الجاهزه فادوج للملابس الجاهزه محلات ملابس  "الفريدة" محلات سرارر للبدل الرجالي محل مدرار للعطارة بشارع السودان أمام  محكمة أمبابة توكيل زارا للملابس توكيلات الضياء للالكترونيات أي دواء من  إنتاج مصنع هاي كير للأدوية high care صيدليات سيف شركة سلسبيل شركه دايو  اجياد للخدمات فيرجينيا للسياحه اجيليكا للسياحه رواج للتجاره الانوار  للتجاره سنابل للتجاره الشهاب للسيارات المصريه للخدمات العلمية دار  التوزيع والنشر الاسلاميه مؤسسه mas شركة الرحاب للانتاج الفني هابيتات  للمراتب استقبال للاثاث مدارس التيسير مدارس الهدي و النور مدرسة جانا دان  الاسلامية الامريكية جمعية رسالة الخيرية شركة اليجي بالجزائ
* *
    الاقباط متحدزن  *​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الجزيرة": كلمة مرسى تصل ماسبيرو تمهيدا لبثها على الشعب بعد قليل

ذكرت قناة الجزيرة، أن كلمة الرئيس محمد مرسي التى من المنتظر أن يوجهها للشعب المصرى وصلت إلى مبنى اتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون "ماسبيرو"*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

إسلام لطفي: لدي معلومات أن هناك شباب من الجماعة رفضوا المشاركة في أحداث أمس​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإنقاذ الوطنى" تجتمع مع أبو الفتوح لمناقشة مبادرته غدا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنباء عن تأجيل الاستفتاء على الدستور وتجميد بعض مواد الإعلان الدستوري

**12/6/2012   5:56 PM​*​*



*​*
أفادت   أنباء أن بيان مؤسسة الرئاسة المنتظر إذاعته بعد قليل حول تطورات  الأوضاع،  سيتضمن قرارا من الرئيس محمد مرسي بتأجيل الاستفتاء على مشروع  الدستور،  لحين إجراء حوار وطني حول المواد المختلف عليها مع القوى  الوطنية، حيث كلف  الرئيس، المستشار محمود مكي نائب الرئيس بإدارة الحوار  الوطني مع قوى  المعارضة، كما سيقوم الرئيس بتجميد بعض مواد الإعلان  الدستوري لحين  الانتهاء من الحوار الوطني.

كما   أفادت الأنباء أن الرئيس رفض خلال الاجتماع الذي عقده اليوم مع عدد من   مساعديه والوزراء ورئيس المخابرات العامة التراجع عن المادة التي تضمنها   الإعلان الدستوري بتحصين الجمعية التأسيسية ومجلس الشورى من البطلان والحل.

يذكر   أن المستشار أحمد مكي وزير العدل قد حمل للرئيس مرسي خلال اجتماعه اليوم   مبادرة من 3 نقاط يأتي على راسها إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري وتأجيل الاستفتاء   على الدستور لمدة شهر وفتح حوار وطني حول المواد الخلافية في الدستور،   مهددا بالاستقالة في حال عدم قبول هذه المبادرة والتي يعتبرها حلا للخروج   من الأزمة الراهنة.

وذكرت مصادر إن استقالة وزير العدل ربما تتبعها استقالات داخل الوزارة وهو ما يرفضه الوزير حتى الأن


الفجر* ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *هو اتكلم ولا متكلمش ولا مش ناوى ولا مش لاقى كلام يقوله ولا ايه حكايته ده !!*



*يٌقال الحوار مسجل من امبارح .. بس بيتم تعديله دلوقتى و اضافة و حذف بعض الكلمات ! *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*البيان السابع لجبهة الانقاذ الوطني​إن جبهة الانقاذ الوطني وإذ تقدر ما تمر به البلاد من مصاعب، كانت تأمل لو أن السيد رئيس لجمهورية استجاب لمطالبهم المتكررة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستوري وتأجيل الاستفتاء لحين التوصل إلى توافق وطني حول الدستور. كما كانت تتطلع لأن يقوم الرئيس بإدارة حوار وطني ينقذ البلاد من الانقسام الذي يهددها، حتى وقعت الواقعة مساء يوم الأربعاء الموافق 5 ديسمبر 2012. وفي أعقاب الأحداث الدامية الأخيرة، أصبح من الصعب على الجبهة أن تتفاوض متجاوزة الدماء البريئة التي سقطت بسبب تخاذل الرئاسة والحكومة في اتخاذ القرارات والإجراءات الكفيلة بحقن الدماء.

 بل ازداد الطين بلة بما لاحظته جماهيرنا من تخاذل ظاهر من أجهزة يفترض فيها حماية الأفراد والأموال وتحقيق الأمن والأمان للمواطن المصري، وهو ما أفقد السلطة شرعيتها.

 وبناء عليه، فإن الجبهة ترى أن عدم استجابة الرئاسة لمحاولاتها انقاذ البلاد والاستمرار في تجاهل مطالب الشعب واحتجاجاته قد أقفل الباب على أي محاولة للتحاور. كما تتمسك بمطالبها الممثلة في إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري الصادر في 22 نوفمبر، وإلغاء الموعد المقرر للاستفتاء على الدستور في الخامس عشر من الشهر الحالي وصولا الى دستور يكون محلا للتوافق الوطنى العام. وتجدد الجبهة دعوتها للجماهير المصرية الاحتشاد في مختلف ميادين مصر غدا الجمعة لتأكيد مطالبهم.
*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

إسلام لطفي: أحداث أمس صنعت هزة قوية داخل جماعة الإخوان المسلمين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصدر بقطاع الأخبار: إذاعة كلمة مرسي للشعب بعد نشرة التاسعة*

كتب : انتصار حسنيمنذ 3 دقائق
طباعة





*الرئيس محمد مرسي*​
كشف مصدر مسؤول  داخل قطاع الأخبار، أن التليفزيون المصري سوف يذيع كلمة رئيس الجمهورية  محمد مرسي إلى الشعب المصري بعد نشرة التاسعة، وسوف يذاع في التوقيت نفسه  على جميع قنوات وإذاعات اتحاد الإذاعة والتليفزيون.
وأكد المصدر أن  الكلمة تم تسجيلها عصر اليوم عندما كان صلاح عبد المقصود وزير الإعلام في  رئاسة الجمهورية، وتم تسجيله من خلال فريق عمل عربة الإذاعة الخارجية  المتواجدة هناك، وتم عمل مونتاج لشريط التسجيل هناك أيضا قبل تسليمه  لماسبيرو.




الوطن​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو مرسى بيختفى لية .؟
حد يقول له اطلع يا عيل 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يٌقال الحوار مسجل من امبارح .. بس بيتم تعديله دلوقتى و اضافة و حذف بعض الكلمات ! *



*اكيييييييد جايبيين مترجم  :smil16:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*متظاهرو "الاتحادية" يحطمون الأسلاك الشائكة الفاصلة مع الحرس الجمهورى*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

اللواء حمدي بخيت - في من جديد: الحرس الجمهوري يأخذ أوامره الخاصة بالتأمين من الرئاسة​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو موسى: جبهة الإنقاذ لم يصلها أى مبادرات من الرئاسة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*غزلان: متظاهرو الاتحادية مأجورون ومدمنون.. واحنا ولاد البطة البيضة*

*محمد فتحى6 ديسمبر 2012 - 17:46*



*




*

*http://shabab.ahram.org.eg/UI/Front/#*




*" دماء  الشعب يراق على باب رئيس الجمهورية".. هذا ما وصل بنا الحال إليه في مصر..  لو كتبنا كلمات بأمانة سنقول أن مؤيدي الرئيس رفضوا أن يكون له معارضة  فأراقوا دماءهم.. ولكن مصر الآن في حاجة إلي حل.. ونريد أن نعرف.. ماذا  يريد الإخوان المسلمين؟.. هذا ما تحدثنا فيه مع د. محمود غزلان- المتحدث  الرسمي باسم جماعة الإخوان- في الحوار التالي...* *ألا تشعرون بأنكم تسببتم في إراقة الدماء؟
	الجميع يلاحظ أنه من ناحيتنا فكرنا في مظاهرات عابدين ثم لغينا الفكرة  عندما وجدنا أن المكان قريب من التحرير، فنزلنا السبت في مظاهرات عند جامعة  القاهرة حتى نبتعد عن أي احتكاك، ولكن ما حدث أمس أن هؤلاء مأجورين، فيكفي  أن يكون لدينا خمسة شهداء من الإخوان و1500 مصاب.
* * ولكن رأينا جميعا ما كان يحدث لمعارضي مرسي وكان من بينهم شهداء أمس؟
	ليس صحيحا، فلم يمت لهم شخص واحد، وكل ما يقال عن ذلك نصب، والإعلام يضلل  الناس، فلقد وجدنا معهم مخدرات ومولوتوف وبيرة في خيامهم، وشوال فحم لا  نعلم لماذا يضعونه هناك، وبرميل بنزين وقالوا أن الإخوان هم الذين وضعوه  هناك، فالإعلام دوره الحقيقة في غاية القذارة ويقلب الحقائق.
* *ولماذا نزلتم إلي قصر الاتحادية من الأساس؟
	هم معتصمين في التحرير منذ أسبوعين ولا نذهب إليهم حتى لا نحتك بهم، أما  عن الاتحادية فهناك نية منذ أسبوع لاقتحام القصر واحتلاله وإحراقه وتخريبه.
* * ولكن يوم الثلاثاء العصر تم إخلاء القصر ولم يفعل المتظاهرون ذلك.. ألا تري أنها كانت فرصتهم إذا كانت هناك نية بالفعل؟
	تم رمي قنابل على القصر بالفعل، والمعتصمين هناك لماذا معهم مولوتوف وسلاح من كل الألوان، فهل هؤلاء نسميهم ثوار؟!
* *التظاهر كان سلميا بشهادة الجميع.. والاعتصام كان سلمي.. فلماذا تدخلتم.
	أولا الإخوان مصريون، ثانيا هل معني أن الفريق الثاني يضع في كل ميدان 20  أو 30 شخص يصبح حكرا عليهم وبتاعهم، ألا يكفي أننا تركنا لهم التحرير، فنحن  نزلنا عشرات المرات للتحرير، وكان ينزل ضدنا ناس ويهتفوا ضدنا ولم نقل  لأحد لا يدخل الميدان، وقلت ساعتها أن الميدان لكل المصريين، وكل واحد يقول  رأيه، لكنهم أخذوا التحرير ومحمد محمود وعند الاتحادية ومكتوب ممنوع دخول  الإخوان، فما هي الحكاية، "احنا ولاد البطة البيضة ولا جايين من بلاد الواك  واك".
* *وما هو الحل لكل ما يحدث من وجهة نظر الجماعة؟
	الحل أن نعود إلي الشعب لأنه مصدر السيادة والسلطات، فعندما نختلف يجب على  الجميع أن يذهب إلي صناديق الاقتراع ويقول كلمته، ولدينا الآن دستور هناك  من يعترض عليه، وهناك الكثير يوافقون، فكل شخص يقول رأيه، ولكن المسألة  ليست" لوي ذراع".*
*هناك مبادرات للحوار الآن.. هل لديكم أنتم مبادرات وخصوصا فيما يخص الدستور؟
	أنا كنت عضو في الجمعية وقضينا ستة أشهر، وواصلنا الليل بالنهار، وحصل  خلاف حول المواد التي تحدثوا عنها، وتم التوافق حول نصوص تعتبر حلول وسط،  وكل ما نتفق على شئ ينقضوه اليوم التالي، ومضوا بعد الاتفاق ثم انسحبوا،  وفي النهاية تحدثوا عن خلاف حول 15 مادة، وأنا شخصيا موافق على الدستور  ولكن هناك مواد قليلة لا أوافق عليها، ولكن طالما أن هناك دستور موافق على  95% منه فهل الـ5% تقتضي أن أحرق البلد مثلما حدث، أم أن الموضوع ليس موضوع  دستور أو مواد أو جمعية تأسيسية، وأول من طرح مبادرة حزب الحرية والعدالة  والجميع رفض، والكل يضع شروط ويجب أن تتحقق أولا، وهناك من يقول لن أسمح أن  يتم الاستفتاء على الدستور فمن أنت حتى تقول ذلك.*
*ألا تري أنكم مازلتم تتعاملون مع الرئيس على أنه رئيس جماعتكم وليس رئيسا لكل المصريين؟
	هذا انتهى من زمان، وهو رئيس كل المصريين وكلم كل المصريين، وكل تصرفاته  لصالح المصريين كلهم، وعندما كان يلف البلاد كلها لم يكن من أجل الإخوان،  وعندما ألغي ديون الفلاحين لم ينقي فلاحين الإخوان المسلمين، والرجل كل  مساعيه لصالح مصر والمصريين ولكن الآخرين اتهاماتهم لا تكف.*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

اللواء حمدي بخيت - في من جديد: مصر ليست لبنان وخطة تقسيمها لن تنجح​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

اللواء حمدي بخيت - في من جديد: الرئيس يتعرض لضغوط مستمرة من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين​


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جريدة التحرير 
* كلمة الرئيس مرسى المسجلة لدى خيرت الشاطر الآن لمشاهدتها قبل اذاعتها تلفزيونيا
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااااااجل من المتحدث السابق باسم حزب النور وفضحه للاخوان والسلفيين !!!  






المتحدث  السابق باسم حزب النور محمد يسرى سلامة عبر حسابه الشخصى على   تويتر  :  أقولها بصراحة؛ لم أشارك في أية مظاهرات حتى الآن حتى لا أضطر   إلى أن أهتف  بسقوط الرئيس الذي انتخبته قبل شهور. وهذا سينتهي اليوم مع   الأسف. 

 وسيرى السلفيون الذين هم أشرس المدافعين عن سياسيات مرسي اليوم كيف سيأكلهم الإخوان غدا ويحصدونهم حصدا، والأيام بيننا.
 ما لا يفهمه الإخوان والسلفيون هو أنهم لم يصيروا أغلبية، كانوا كذلك قبل    الانتخابات البرلمانية وانتهى الأمر، لكنهم مع الأسف يستقوون بالدولة* 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/egyptianpolitics?ref=stream

*

* «جبهة الإنقاذ»: النظام تخاذل في حماية «متظاهري الاتحادية» من «ميلشيات الإخوان
*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدا الحشد الاخوانى السلفى من الان امام ابواب مدينه الانتاج الاعلامى مما يشير الى مصيبه سيتم اذاعته داخل خطاب الاستبن*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

خيري رمضان: مسئولية الرئيس والدولة معرفة من الذي قتل ومن هو الطرف الثالث .. الشباب على باب بيتك يا ريس​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*                 عاجل .. البلطجية يهاجمون المتظاهرين بميدان التحرير بالأسلحة البيضاء 









 

                         الخميس 06.12.2012 - 08:28 م 








                                              البلطجية المتظاهرين  

                                       كتب – محمد صبرى                
                  هاجم عدد كبير من البلطجية المتظاهرين  بميدان التحرير واعتدوا عليهم بالأسلحة البيضاء وإلقاء زجاجات المولوتوف  الحارقة عليهم وسادت حالة من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين داخل الميدان.

فى الوقت الذى كان يعلن فيه متظاهرو التحرير الحداد على شهداء احداث الاتحادية>

وشهد  التحرير الأن استعدادات من قبل اللجان الشعبية حيث قاموا بوضع أسوار   حديدية وكردونات  وأجولة من الرمال قاموا بوضعها على جميع مداخل ومخارج   الميدان والشوارع المحيطة بعد أن ترددت أنباء عن أعتزام أفراد من الإخوان   المسلمين والجماعات الإسلامية الهجوم على المتظاهرين بالتحرير .

وقام  المتظاهرين بإنشاء أبراج خشبية للمراقبة وتم نشر شباب اللجان الشعبية   بالشوم والعصى تحسبا لأى هجمات، فيما يقوم آخرون على المنافذ الرئيسية   بتفتيش جميع المترددين على الميدان .


صدى البلد
* 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *"الجزيرة": كلمة مرسى تصل ماسبيرو تمهيدا لبثها على الشعب بعد قليل
> 
> ذكرت قناة الجزيرة، أن كلمة الرئيس محمد مرسي التى من المنتظر أن يوجهها للشعب المصرى وصلت إلى مبنى اتحاد الإذاعة والتلفزيون "ماسبيرو"*



*خيرت الشاطر : لا يوجد خطاب للرئيس ... الخطاب مشروع فكري*


----------



## بايبل333 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*علمت وكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط، أن المستشار عبد المجيد محمود، النائب  العام السابق، قد عاد رئيسا لمحكمة استئناف القاهرة بناء على طلبه، وبعد  موافقة مجلس القضاء الأعلى.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الخطاب تم تسجيله من العصر فى الحرس الجمهورى*
*وعمل المونتاج فى حضور الرئيس*
*واتبعت للتلفزيون *
*ثم أجله التلفزيون لما بعد نشرة التاسعة*
*ديليسيبس *
*!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*                 دروع بشرية من الحرس الجمهوري بعد انهيار الحاجز الأمني أمام الاتحادية ومتظاهرون يهتفون: "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر" 









 

                         الخميس 06.12.2012 - 08:18 م 






 

                                       محمود فهمي               
                  ردد بعض المتظاهرين هتافات معادية  للهتافات التي رددها أحد قادة الحرس الجمهوري مع بعض المتظاهرين أثناء  مفاوضته مع المتظاهرين بعد انهيار جزء من الأسلاك الشائكة ورددوا هتافات:  "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر".

ومازال حتى الآن يتحدث بعض قادة الحرس الجمهوري مع المتظاهرين لتهدئة الأوضاع، ومنع تقدمهم إلى الاتحادية.

بينما تم تكوين دروع بشرية من الحرس الجمهوري بعد تدافع المتظاهرين على الأسلاك.

وتتزايد بعد وصول العديد من المسيرات إلى شارع الميرغني اعتراضا على إقرار  الرئيس محمد مرسي للإعلان الدستوري والدعوة للاستفتاء عليه، وتنديدا بقتل  بعض الثوار في اشتباكات أمس أمام الاتحادية.

يذكر أن الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي مرسي ومعارضيه بسبب إقرار الرئيس للإعلان  الدستوري والدعوة إلى الاستفتاء عليه، الأمر الذي أدى إلى وقوع العشرات من  الإصابات والوفيات.



صدى البلد
* 
​ ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* مسلسل الجماعه ويل ريلات !
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*  حازم عبد العظيم يكتب خبر الان عن عصام العريان عبر تويتر *
* 2012-12-06 21:22:16 
*​* 
**



** 




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*{
رصد  | عاجل | مصدر رئاسى : حوارا سياسيا يجري الآن بين مؤسسة الرئاسة وبعض   ممثلي القوى الوطنية الشريفة وهذا هو السبب في تأخر الخطاب المتوقع من   الرئيس حتى الآن نظرا لما يمكن أن يسفر عنه هذا الحوار*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*فيديو ضابط شرطة يدلي بمعلومات خطيرة جداً   *



[YOUTUBE]Zf9GjUswyzg#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*ديليسيبس ..كله يحضر كلينيكس*​*هنتغرق تُفافة بريفكس*​

*إنجز ياريس ...عايز أدخل الحمام ..!!!*​


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)

نقلا عن دريمـ | النيابة العامة | قتلى احداث #الاتحادية 7 منهم واحد فقط ينتمي لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسامة هيكل لـ"الوطن": المشهد السياسي كارثي.. ومصر دخلت منطقة ألغام ستنفجر بكل من فيها

ليس من المعقول أن يلجأ الرئيس المنتخب للصمت في الوقت الذي خرج فيه "مبارك" للتحدث إلى معارضيهكتب : محمود عبد الرحمنتصوير : هشام محمدمنذ 5 دقائق
طباعة





*
*أسامة هيكل*​<b>
حمل أسامة هيكل   وزير الإعلام الأسبق، في حواره لـ"الوطن"، الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس   الجمهورية وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين مسؤولية الاشتباكات التي وقعت أمام قصر   الاتحادية، واستبعد نزول الجيش المصري مرة أخرى إلى الشارع ، واصفا عناد   الرئيس ورفضه التحدث إلى الشعب المصري بأنه لا يليق بأول رئيس منتخب بعد   ثورة الخامس والعشرين من يناير، كما انتقد الإعلان الدستوري المكمل الذي   وصفه بالمعيب ومواد الدستور التي دعت الشعب المصري لإطلاق الرصاص على   بعضهم، وفي نهاية حديثه ناشد المواطنين بضرورة الذهاب إلى صناديق الاقتراع   والتصويت بـ"لا" على مواد الدستور الجديد.
- بداية: كيف ترى المشهد السياسي بعد الاشتباكات التي وقعت أمام قصر الاتحادية؟
** المشهد   السياسي في مصر كارثي، والتفسير الواضح له غائب، وباختصار شديد مصر الآن   على وشك الدخول في منطقة ملغومة، سوف تنفجر في كل من بداخلها، لأن القتلى   الذين لقوا مصرعهم على باب قصر الرئيس هم في النهاية مصريون سواء أكانوا من   المؤيدين أو المعارضين.
- من يتحمل مسؤولية تلك الدماء؟
** الاشتباكات   التي وقعت أمام قصر الاتحادية بين المتظاهرين وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين   يتحمل مسؤوليتها النظام الحاكم، لأن جماعة الإخوان أعلنت خروج أعضائها في   مظاهرة سلمية، ومعارضو الرئيس أيضا أعلنوا سلمية مظاهرتهم، والحقيقة رأيتها   بعيني أثناء تواجدي بالقرب من مقر المعتصمين أمام قصر الاتحادية يوم   الثلاثاء الماضي للاعتراض على قرارات الرئيس محمد مرسي، فالمظاهرة كانت   سلمية ولم يستخدم فيها طلقات نارية أو خرطوش أو أي أعمال شغب، وفي اليوم   التالي ترددت أخبار عن ذهاب مجموعات من أعضاء الحرية والعدالة لهدم خيام   المتظاهرين وطردهم، لذلك أرى أن الذي أخذ القرار بذهاب هؤلاء هو من يتحمل   مسؤولية الأحداث، لأنه تسبب في وقوع هذه المذبحة.الرئاسة وعدت بالكشف عن المتورطين في حادثة رفح خلال 48 ساعة.. والتكتم يجعلنا نسأل: هل السبب هو تورط حماس؟​- في اعتقادك الشخصي من هو هذا المسؤول؟
* لا يمكنني ذكر   أشخاص بعينهم، ولكن الإخوان المسلمين هم المسؤولون عن تلك الأحداث،   والمسؤولية الأكبر تقع على عاتق رئيس الجمهورية بنفسه الذي ينتمي إلى جماعة   الإخوان المسلمين، لأنه يمتلك أجهزة بإمكانها أن تحذره من هذا السيناريو،   وصمته على السماح لشباب الإخوان بهدم خيم المعتصمين يعتبر جريمة، لذلك  أرى  أنه يجب محاكمة الرئيس محمد مرسي بنفس الجريمة التي حوكم بها الرئيس   السابق، لأنه علم بوجود اشتباكات وطلقات رصاص أمام القصر وبدلا من أن يأمر   قوات الأمن بالفصل الفوري بين المتظاهرين أمرهم بعدم التدخل.
- هل تعتقد أن الأحداث التي تقع من شأنها التأثير على استقرار الدولة؟
* الدولة لم تشهد   أي تحرك إلى الأمام حتى الآن، وكنا نظن أن قدوم الرئيس المنتخب سيصاحبه   بناء لمؤسسات الدولة ومن ثم الاستقرار، ولكن ما يحدث الآن يؤكد عدم وجود   بناء في أي من قطاعات الدولة، فلا يوجد تفكير في الاقتصاد أو مستوى معيشة   المواطنين حتى خطة المائة يوم باءت بالفشل، واكتفى الرئيس مرسي بالبحث عن   طريقة لتمكين الإخوان في الحكم، وهذا هو السبب الحقيقي في تعطل العمل   بأجهزة الدولة بشكل عام والدليل على ذلك عدم إحساسنا بوجود الحكومة بشكل أو   بآخر بخلاف التصريحات.
- ألا ترى أن القرارات التي أصدرها الرئيس تساعد في تهيئة الجو لإحداث الاستقرار؟
** مرسي اكتفى   بإقالة المشير طنطاوي والمجلس العسكري، والسعي وراء إعادة مجلس الشعب   المنحل بالمخالفة لحكم المحكمة الدستورية وحارب - مع جماعة الإخوان   المسلمين - المحكمة الدستورية العليا وظل يعمل طوال شهر كامل من أجل إقالة   النائب العام بعد تفصيل إعلان دستوري مخصوص لذلك، والأن يسعى لوضع الدستور   الذي يرغب فيه وجماعته بالطريقة التي تحلو لهم، وهذا الأمر لم يبدأ بحكم   الرئيس مرسي ولكن التخطيط بدأ منذ ما يقرب من سنة ونصف أثناء الفترة   الانتقالية التي كان يحكم فيها المجلس العسكري، حيث سعوا من خلال الضغط   لوضع نظام انتخابي يحقق مصالحهم ومنعونا من وضع تشكيل متوازن للجمعية   التأسيسية للدستور، ورفضوا وثيقة "السلمي" بسبب حفاظها على مدنية الدولة.
- وهل كان الإخوان بالقوة التي تمكنهم من الضغط على المجلس العسكري؟
** بالطبع..   ومصدر قوتهم كان ينبع من كونهم التنظيم الوحيد في مصر وقتها الذي يتمكن من   الحشد للمليونيات، والقوى المدنية كانت تنساق خلفهم وأحيانا أخرى كانت   تسبقهم لأنهم لم يعلموا مصلحتهم، لذلك فإنني أحمل القوى المدنية جزءا كبيرا   مما وصلنا إليه الآن، لأنهم فضلوا أن يكونوا أداة في يد الجماعة أثناء   الفترة الانتقالية.
- وهل كان هناك ثمة اتفاق بين المجلس العسكري والجماعة؟
** المجلس   العسكري لم ينحاز لأي تيار على الإطلاق، ولكني أثق تماما في أنه لم يكن مع   وصول الإخوان للحكم، ولكن لم يكن هناك من الأمر بد، لأن القوى المدنية  كانت  تقف لمعارضته أكثر من جماعة الإخوان أنفسهم، ومن ثم لم يكن يستطيع  أخذ  قرار معاكس لهذا الأمر.
- ما هو رأيك في الإعلان الدستوري المكمل الذي أصدره الرئيس؟
** الإعلان الدستوري المكمل معيب جملة وتفصيلا، ولم يحدث في أي نظام ديكتاتوري أن الرئيس حصن نفسه بعدم الطعن على قراراته.
- في تحليلك الشخصي لماذا رفض الرئيس عودة مجلس الشعب على الرغم من وقوعه ضمن القرارات المحصنة؟
** رفض الرئيس   إعادة مجلس الشعب دليل على امتداد للتناقض في قرارته، وأعتقد أنه سوف يقوم   بتمرير العديد من القرارات خلال الفترة القادمة بما فيها الدستور.صمت مرسي على ما حدث جريمة.. ويجب أن يحاسب بنفس اتهامات مبارك​- ما رأيك في المواد التي اشتمل عليها الدستور؟
** هناك أشياء   خطيرة جديدة في الدستور أهمها أن غالبية مواده "عايمة"، حيث ضمت العديد من   مواده عبارة "بناء على النحو الذي يحدده القانون"، ومن المعروف أن هذا   القانون سوف يحدده مجلس الشعب القادم الذي ستتكون أغلبيته من حزب الحرية   والعدالة، بما يعني وضع قوانين وتسيرها في الاتجاه الذي يرغبها.
- كيف ترى تشكيل الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور؟
** ما بني على   باطل فهو باطل، لأنه ليس من الطبيعي أن يوكل اختيار اللجنة التأسيسية   للدستور إلى مجلس شعب أغلبيته من جماعة الإخوان، بجانب استبعاد العديد من   أساتذة القانون الدستوري الذين شاركوا في وضع العديد من دساتير العالم.
- هل ترى أن مطلب ثوار 25 يناير بإنشاء دستور توافقي وتقليص سلطات الرئيس قد تحقق؟
** الدستور   الجديد غير توافقي بالمرة، لأن الدستور الذي يؤدي إلى تقاتل المواطنين مع   بعضهم، يسقط حتى وإن جاءت نتيجة الاستفتاء عليه بنعم، وأتوقع أن النتيجة   ستكون كذلك بسبب الحشد الذي سيقوم به الإسلاميون، لذلك أحذر من مقاطعة   القوى المدنية للاستفتاء على الدستور لمنعه من الشرعية، وأعتقد أنه خطأ   فادح، ولابد من المشاركة وأنصح المواطنين بالذهاب إلى صناديق الانتخاب   لرفضه، لأن القيادات الإسلامية تراهن على أن كل المعارضة التي يواجهها   الدستور في الشارع "وهمية".
- ما رأيك في موقف المعارضة من القرارات الأخيرة التي أصدرها الرئيس؟
** ينبغي هنا أن   أشكر الرئيس "مرسي" لأنه نجح في توحيد قوى المعارضة لأول مرة في تاريخها   خلال العشر سنوات الأخيرة، رغم أنني أرى أن هذا التوحد جاء بعد فوات   الأوان، ولكن ليس معنى هذا تعجيزهم، إنما يجب أن يحافظوا على تماسكهم   ووحدتهم، لأن هذا التوحد لو حدث خلال الفترة السابقة كانت نسب التمثيل سوف   تختلف خاصة في البرلمان.الرئيس تجاهل بناء الدولة وتفرغ لتمكين الإخوان من الحكم​- كيف ترى موقف الرئيس من المظاهرات التي خرجت لمطالبته بالرحيل؟
** لا يليق   إطلاقا أن يكون رئيس الجمهورية على هذا القدر من العناد، فهو لم يخرج   للتحدث إلى شعبه على مدار أسبوع كامل من التوتر، واكتفي بأن تحشد   المليونيات لتأييده في مواجهة المعارضين له، وليس من المعقول أن يلجأ   الرئيس المنتخب للصمت في الوقت الذي خرج فيه "مبارك" للتحدث إلى معارضيه،   وتقديم واجب العزاء في الذين فقدوا أرواحهم على باب قصره لم يعد كافيا،   ولكن يجب عليه الخروج بإجراءات سريعة من أجل حقن هذه الدماء، وأعتقد أن   خروجه بقرار إلغاء الإعلان الدستوري ووقف الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد سوف   يرفع من صورته لدى المواطن المصري.
- هل ترى أن إقالة الرئيس لبعض مستشاريه سوف تهدأ من موقف الثائرين ضده؟
** مستشارو   الرئيس لم يكن لهم أي دور، والغريب أن نائب رئيس الجمهورية الذي يمثل الرجل   الثاني في البروتوكول المصري، أعلن أنه لم يكن على علم بالإعلان  الدستوري،  فإذا لم يأخذ الرئيس برأي نائبه، إذا فمن يصدر القرارات؟، وكيف  لا يقوم  النائب بتقديم استقالته بسبب تمرير الإعلان الدستوري دون علمه.
- في رأيك: من يصدر تلك القرارات؟
** هناك انطباع   عام لدى المصريين بأن مكتب الإرشاد هو من يحرك قرارات الرئاسة، وأعتقد أن   ذلك لا يليق، لأن المصريين انتخبوا رئيس يسمى "محمد مرسي"، وكان عليه أن   يعلم أنه بمجرد جلوسه على كرسي الرئاسة أصبح رئيسا لـ90 مليون مصري وليس   لأعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين فقط، لذلك أرى أن إلقاءه خطاب وسط أعضاء   جماعته يعتبر خطأ فادحا وتاريخيا، لذلك أرى أن حالة الانقسام التي ضربت   صفوفنا الآن، تمثل خطرا بالغا على سيناء، وخاصة بعد تهاون الرئيس في ترك   الجماعات الجهادية بها على تعدد أسمائها، واستمرار وجود الإنفاق مع حماس.
- هل تعتقد أن "الجماعة" تسعى لإنشاء دولة الخلافة الإسلامية؟ أم أنها مجرد أقاويل؟
** فكر الإخوان   بشكل عام يهدف لتكوين دولة الخلافة الإسلامية، والدليل على ذلك انفعال   الرئيس وقيادات الإخوان للأحداث التي تقع في غزة وباقي الدول العربية أكثر   من الواقعة في مصر، وهناك علامة استفهام كبيرة على رد فعل الرئيس على  واقعة  مقتل 16 مجندا مصريا في سيناء، حيث أعلن المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة   الجمهورية بعد أسبوعين من الحادثة بأن نتيجة التحقيقات سوف تعلن خلال 48   ساعة، ومرت أربعة شهور كاملة بعدها دون أن يتم الكشف عن المتهمين، وعلينا   أن نسأل هل السبب في ذلك تورط عناصر من حماس في المذبحة؟.
- هل تتوقع ذلك؟
** نعم، لأن المتحدث الرسمي لرئاسة الجمهورية عندما يعلن أن نتيجة التحقيقات سيكون خلال يومين، معنى ذلك أن النتيجة موجودة لديه.
- كيف ترى لجوء الإخوان للحشد والتظاهر في نفس الميادين التي يقف بها معارضو الرئيس؟
** بلطجة، ومخالف   لتعاليم الدين الإسلامي نفسه، وأرى من العار عليهم أن يلصقوا باسم  تنظيمهم  كلمة "المسلمين"، لأنه الإسلام يحرم دم المسلم على المسلم، ولعل  هذا هو  السبب في خفض شعبيتهم بشكل رهيب والدليل على ذلك خروج مليونية  حقيقية ضدهم  يوم الثلاثاء الماضي؛ لذلك لجأوا للاتفاق مع الجماعات  الإسلامية والسلفية،  على الرغم من الاختلاف بين الاتجاهين، لأن مصلحتهم  الآن تقتضي التوحد فيما  بينهم، للوصول إلى مقاليد الحكم، وأتوقع حدوث صدام  فيما بينهم على الحكم  خلال الفترة القادمة بعد استقرارهم في الحكم.
- هل يعود الجيش للشارع المصري مرة أخرى؟
الجيش لن يكون له   دور سياسي مرة أخرى في مصر، لأن الفترة التي قضاها في الشارع جعلته يشعر   بوقوع ظلم عليه، وأعتقد أن الرئيس مرسي لن يغامر بنزوله مرة أخرى، خاصة  بعد  إعلان الجيش منذ أيام عن أن انحيازه سوف يكون للشعب، لذلك أرى الحل  الوحيد  يكمن في احتواء "مرسي" لنسبة 49% التي لم تمنحه أصواتهم، لأنه لا  يوجد  رئيس في العالم تسبب في قسمة شعبه نصفين، وهذا الوضع سوف يستمر  طويلا، لأن  الرئيس سوف يشعر بعد الاستفتاء على الدستور بأن الأغلبية تقف  وراءه.
- في رأيك إلى أي مدى سوف تستمر الأزمة بين الرئيس والقضاة؟
** الرئيس لا   توجد لديه معضلة في مسألة الإشراف القضائي لأن قيادات الإخوان أعلنوا عن   استعانتهم بالمدرسين وموظفي الدولة في حالة رفض القضاة الإشراف على   الانتخابات، وأعتقد أن الاستفتاء بالنسبة لهم مسألة حياة أو موت - وأنا   شاهد على ذلك - وأرى أنه من الحكمة أن يتراجع الرئيس عن قراره ويعيد النظر   فيه مرة أخرى.
- هل تؤيد الرأي الذي يشير لرغبة المحكمة الدستورية في الانقلاب على الرئيس؟
**أشك في هذا   الأمر كاملا لأن رئيس اللجنة الدستورية هو رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات   التي أشرفت على انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية التي وصل بشأنها الإخوان للحكم،   والرئيس أدى اليمين أمام المحكمة الدستورية، هناك تربص بالمحكمة الدستورية،   ولم أر في التاريخ أن يوافق رئيس دولة على حصار المحكمة الدستورية لمنعها   من صدور حكم، وفي نفس الوقت أرى أن الأكاذيب التي تساق بعدم منع القضاة  من  ممارسة أعمالهم يسأل عنها الرئيس نفسه لأنه مسؤول مسؤولية كاملة عن  تأمين  المحكمة، والتفكير السليم يقول إن وجود محكمة دستورية عليا تقف في  صالح  الرئيس وليس العكس وتعتبر تقوية لنظام حكمة.
- في رأيك لماذا أصر الرئيس مرسي على إقالة النائب العام؟
** هناك حلقة   صراع خفية بين الرئيس وجماعته من ناحية والنائب العام من ناحية أخرى، منذ   صدور قرار رئاسي بنقله للعمل في الفاتيكان باعتبار أن إقالته مطلب ثوري،   لذلك أتعجب من تعيين الرئيس لنائب عام جديد دون أن يقوم بترشيحه مجلس   القضاء الأعلى ولمدة أربع سنوات، وهناك عوار كبير في هذا الأمر يتمثل في   قيام النائب العام بالحكم في القضايا التي أحالها إلى التقاضي أثناء الفترة   التي قضاها في منصب النائب العام، بما يعني أنه ممثل الادعاء والقاضي في   نفس التوقيت.
- ما تحليلك لتلويحات النائب العام السابق للرئيس لقضية فتح السجون؟
** هناك شبهات   كثيرة تحوم حول تورط جماعة الإخوان المسلمين في فتح السجون، لأنهم من   خرجوا، والسجون التي كان يوجد بها الإخوان وأعضاء حزب الله وحماس فقط هي   التي تم فتحها، ومن ثم أعتقد أنه كان يوجد مخطط كبير جدا لفتح سجون بعينها   في توقيت واحد استغلالا للأحداث التي كانت تقع في مصر وتم تهريب المساجين   الهاربين خلال أربع ساعات تقريبا.
- ما تقييمك لأداء الإعلام الحكومي في الفترة السابقة؟
** الإعلام   الحكومي عاد كسابق عهده، وأعتقد أن فرصة الإعلام الحقيقية كانت في الفترة   الانتقالية، لذلك أتعجب كثيرا من توقف المظاهرات التي كان يقودها الإخوان   المسلمون بدعوى تطهير الإعلام، وأريد أن أطرح سؤالا: هل تطهر الإعلام الآن؟   أم أنهم من كان يقف وراء تلك المظاهرات المتعمدة؟، إضافة إلى أن الأداء   الآن للإعلام الرسمي عاد أسوء مما كان عليه أيام "مبارك"، وعلى الرغم من   ذلك أرى أن إحالة المذيعتين "هالة فهمي وبثينة كامل" للتحقيق يرجع لخطأ   مهني كبير جدا، لأن الفترة التي يتواجد بها المذيع على الشاشة لا تعني أنها   ملك له، وإنما ملك للمؤسسة، لذلك أرى أنه من الضروري أن تكون السياسة   الإعلامية واضحة، لأن العاملين بالتليفزيون يتوجهون الآن للهروب من حالة   "الخانقة" التي يتعرضون لها على الشاشة، ولكن ذلك لا يعفيهم من الخلل   المهني.
- وهل تؤيد وجود قوائم لمنع بعض الضيوف المعارضة للرئيس؟
** وجود قوائم   للمنع يعتبر كارثة وسوف يؤدي إلى انصراف المشاهدين عن التليفزيون مرة أخرى،   لأن التليفزيون الرسمي للدولة هو ملك للشعب المصري كله.
- أخيرا: هل أنت مع أم ضد لجوء صحف المعارضة وبعض القنوات الخاصة للاحتجاب؟
** عاطفيا،   أستطيع تقبل هذا الإجراء، ولكن مهنيا أرى أنه خطأ، والدليل على ذلك أن   الفضائيات لم تتمكن من تنفيذ الاحتجاب بسبب وقوع الأحداث أمام القصر،   والأفضل أن يستعاض عن هذا الأمر بالاستمرار في نشر البرواز الرافض للدستور،   لأنه من مصلحة النظام الحاكم وجماعته عدم صدور الصحف المعارضة.




الوطن</b>  

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بلاغ من محرر "البديل" يكشف تورط قيادات الإخوان في اغتيال "أبو ضيف"*

4 




الخميس 06 ديسمبر 2012 - 08:21 م










 	بلاغ من محرر "البديل" يكشف تورط قيادات الإخوان في اغتيال "أبو ضيف"



كتب: 
محمد خفاجي


تقدم  الزميل حسام السويفي، صحفي بـ"البديل" بتحريرمحضر برقم 15226جنح مصر  الجديدة، وآخر بقسم الوايلى حمل رقم 10 أحوال لسنة 2012، يتهم فيهما جماعة  "الإخوان المسلمين" بمحاولة القتل العمد للزميل الحسيني أبو ضيف، صحفي في  جريدة الفجر.
 وتتضارب الأنباء والمعلومات حول استشهاد الزميل الحسيني أبو  ضيف، الصحفي بجريدة الفجر، أو بقائه على قيد الحياة، إلا أن الحقيقة  المؤكدة أنه تم الاعتداء عليه، أثناء تأدية مهامه الصحفية فى تغطية جريمة  هجوم ميليشيات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين على المعتصمين بمحيط قصر الاتحادية،  فالغرض من استهداف أبو ضيف ليس فقط شخصه، ولكن توجيه رسالة تهديد لكل  الأقلام الصحفية والقنوات الفضائية.
 أكد محمود عبد القادر أحد الشهود العيان والمرافق لـ"أبو  ضيف"، أثناء تصويره الأحداث من كاميرته الخاصة عند محيط الاتحادية، في  شهادته لـ (البديل )، إطلاق عيار ناري من مسافة 2 متر اخترق الجهة اليمنى  من رأس أبو ضيف، فسقط على الأرض نازفا دمه بغزارة من رأسه.
 وتابع  قائلاً، سمعت صوت دوي طلقة نارية وتكسير عظام "أبو ضيف" بعد إطلاق النار  عليه نظراً لقرب المسافة بيننا، ونحن نشاهد فيديو مصور لأحد شباب الإخوان  وهو يحمل خوذة وسلاحا اّليا فى يده لضرب معارضى الرئيس، لافتا لقول "أبو  ضيف" بصوت عالى "شوف الإخوان بيعملوا إيه إحنا قدرنا نوثق جرائمهم ضد  المعارضين" إلى أن جاءته الطلقة فى رأسه.
 وأكمل عبد القادر أنه نقل "أبو ضيف" إلى عربة الإسعاف، وهي  تبعد 40 مترًا عن موقع الحادث، وفوجئ برفضها استقبال الحالة، وبعد مرحلة من  الشد والجذب وافقت على نقله إلى مستشفى منشية البكري، فيما رفضت المستشفى  استقبال الحالة، مبررة ذلك بعدم وجود سرير متاح، وهو نفس سبب رفض مستشفى  عين شمس التخصصي، حتى استقرت الحالة فى مستشفى الزهراء الجامعى بعد رحلة  مشقة استغرقت ساعة ونصف منذ وقوع الإصابة.
 وأشار عبد القادر، أن قسم الطوارئ بالمستشفى أخبر الصحفيين  الحاضرين لمتابعة حالة "أبو ضيف" أن الحالة خطيرة للغاية وأنه يرقد بين  الحياة والموت بسبب عدم استطاعة إجراء عملية له، لأن الأشعة أظهرت استقرار  العديد من الطلقات فى الربع الأول من جدار المخ.
  وأكد حسام السويفي الزميل بجريدة البديل، حضوره إلى المستشفى لمتابعة  حالة صديقه، واتفق مع ثلاثة من الحاضرين على ضرورة القيام بعمل محضر إثبات  حالة فى قسم الوايلي والإدلاء بشهادته بصفته "شاهد عيان"، عن تعمد الإخوان  فى استهداف الحسينى شخصيا.
 وأشار السويفى أنه تم بالفعل تحرير محضر  برقم 15226جنح مصر الجديدة، بعدما تم تحرير محضر بقسم الوايلى حمل رقم 10  أحوال لسنة 2012 واشترك معه كلا من "محمود عبد القادر شاهد عيان، محمد كمال  الدين فاضل، علاء العطار عضو مجلس نقابة الصحفيين ممثلا عن النقابة".
 واتهم في البلاغ كلا من "خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام  للجماعة، عصام العريان عضو مكتب الإرشاد ومستشار الرئيس للشئون الخارجية،  ومحمود غزلان عضومكتب الإرشاد والمتحدث الإعلامى باسم جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، محمد البلتاجى أمين حزب الحرية والعدالة بالقاهرة، محمد مرسى  رئيس الجمهورية بصفته وشخصه لتحمله المسئولية السياسية والجنائية" وغيرهم  من المتهمين المشاركين في الاشتباكات وهم "عبد الرحمن عز، أحمد المغير،  أحمد سبيع المتحدث الإعلامى باسم الحرية والعدالة، و زياد وشهرته ( زياد  تحريراوى)وكانوا يقومون بتسليط ضوء الليزر على المعارضين الذين يريدون  الاعتداء عليهم.
 وتضمن البلاغ اتهامات لعدد من قيادات الإخوان المحرضة  لميليشيات الإخوان لمحاولة اغتيال "أبوضيف"، مشيراً إلى تحذير "أبو ضيف" في  لقاء بينهما منذ يومين أن الجماعة تستعد لحشد ميليشياتها ضد معارضى مرسي  فقال له أبوضيف ( خد بالك الجماعة عايزانى وعايزاك) وأنه وصلت له تهديدات  باغتياله.
 البديل أخبار/ حوادث 


​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الأسواني: إذا عارضت المرشد فأنت عند الإخوان، فلول أو علماني عدو للدين​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*





 بيقول للشعب " خود " بعضك وامشي من هنا 
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

يا جماعة حد يقولة عايزين ننام اطلع اتهبب قول اى حاجة 
عايز انام


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قناة الحياة : انباء عن تأجيل استفتاء الدستور لمدة شهر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* مباشر  6ابريل l خاص #الاتحادية #مرسى #6April الزميل أحمد غندور بعد إصابته أمس  بطلق نارى حى عيار 9ملى بالساق، تم علاجه بمستشفى منسية البكرى وحالته جيدة  الآن
*




​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 ده مش ابن ريس ده ابن ...​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

اول صورة للمظاهرات في أسيوط الآن     2012-12-06 21:39:11        





​


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> ده مش ابن ريس ده ابن ...​



*ابوه اتكلم عن الحارة الضيقة والحاجات العيب ..... دى خبرة عائلية يا سيد*


----------



## بايبل333 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

> * بيقول للشعب " خود " بعضك وامشي من هنا *



هههههههههههههههههههه
داة بيقول له خود نفســـــــك


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*على الله بعد الانتظار ده كله ميطلعش يقولنا اهلى وعشيرتى بحبكوااااا بحبكوااا كلكوا كده على بعضكوااااااا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صحفيون بالأهرام يصفون سياسة الجريدة بـ''الدعارة'' الصحفية​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*كنت هقول كلام خارج بس اسكت يا لساني*

*موش عشان  خايفه من مرسي*

*لا عشان عامله حساب ماي روك ههههههههههه*

*لسماع الشتيمه اتصل علي 07775000 30:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *على الله بعد الانتظار ده كله ميطلعش يقولنا اهلى وعشيرتى بحبكوااااا بحبكوااا كلكوا كده على بعضكوااااااا *



* تبرع احد رجال الاعمال الوطنين " رفض ذكر اسمه "
بمليون عبوه مناديل " كلينيكس "
توزع علي محدودي الدخل 
لاستخدامها اثناء مشاهده الرئيس المؤثر 
سو كيوت كورسي سو كيوت 

المصدر شبكه اخبار ام احمد 
رئيس التحرير كوبتك ليون 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تم حرق مقر الحريه والعداله بامبابه *


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *تم حرق مقر الحريه والعداله بامبابه *


انهى مقر فيهم 
علشان نروح نتفرج


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*




عـــــــــــــاجل
 ========
 قيادي شاب بـإخوان الشرقية: الجماعة تعلن التعبئة والنفير للدفاع عن الشرعية حتى الاستشهاد
 ---------------------------------------------------------
 قال عمرو سلامة، أحد شباب الإخوان المسلمين البارزين بمحافظة الشرقية، إنه   تلقى رسالة من قيادات الجماعة مفادها: "جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تعلن   النفير العام في صفوفها والتكليفات تصل للمحافظات بالنزول وحماية الشرعية   المنتخبة حتى الشهادة في سبيل الله، حتى وإن كانت ضد أجهزة الدولة".

 كان سلامة قد كتب مساء الثلاثاء، على صفحته الشخصية على موقع التواصل   الاجتماعي "فيسبوك": "إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تعلن النفير العام في   صفوفها والتكليفات تصل للمحافظات بالنزول وحماية الشرعية المنتخبة حتى   الشهادة في سبيل الله، حتى وإن كانت ضد أجهزة الدولة".

 وأوضح عمرو  سلامة لـ"بوابة الأهرام" أن كلمة النفير تعني الاستعداد، وليس  القتال،  وأشار إلى أن حزب الحرية والعدالة لم يشمله هذا النفور.
 مصدر: بوابة الاهرام

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"البرادعى" يغادر اجتماع جبهة الإنقاذ رافضًا الإدلاء بتصريحات صحفية*


----------



## بايبل333 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل :مرسى هيقول كلمة بعد قليل *

المصدر قناة الاولى .


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو ام الخطاب دا امته هيقوله .....؟؟؟ في ذكرى الثورة ولا ايه  ؟؟؟؟

منقول*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

التيار الشعبى:مسيرة مصطفى محمود ومسيرة رابعة العدوية تلتقى مع مسيرة النادى الأهلى بميدان الساعة باتجاه ​*الاتحادية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *عاجل :مرسى هيقول كلمة بعد قليل *
> 
> المصدر قناة الاولى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالبت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، المجلس الأعلى للقضاء بترشيح قاضى تحقيق محايد يصدر بندبه قرار من وزير العدل لإجراء تحقيق مستقل فى وقائع الاعتداء على المتظاهرين*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل :: مرسي ينتهي من تجهيز كلمته للشعب وبيبيضها في ورق فلوسكاب وطالع *



هههههههههههه
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*إبراهيم الجارحي @Ibrahim_Elgarhi

 ماكانش يخطر ببالي ان اللمبي يتطور وينجح كدة لدرجة انه يبقى رئيس*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجهولون يقتحمون مقر الإخوان المسلمين ويسرقون محتوياته بالكيت كات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*حرق مقر الإخوان فى شارع زهراء المعادى.. والعشرات يحاصرون المبنى*


----------



## بايبل333 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

حاسس ان هيقول الخطاب واحنا بناكل ارز مع الملائكة علشان محدش يضحك علية 

متخفش يا رئيس مش هضحك عليك 




















































انا هصحى الشارع كله يضحك عليك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الفيديو –  مفاجأة عساكر الأمن المركزي : الاخوان هم من اطلقوا النار*

*                 06 ديسمبر                 2012                                 | 
**





بالفيديو –  مفاجأة عساكر الأمن المركزي : الاخوان هم من اطلقوا النار* 
*حوار : إسلام جاويش
كتبت : سها فؤاد
.
.
” تم تشويش وجوه الجنود حتى لا يتعرضوا للمُسائلة ”
.*
*في حوار خاص أجرته شبكة أخبار مصر مع بعض جنود الأمن المركزي المُكلف  بتأمين قصر الاتحادية ، أنكروا تمامًا أستخدام اي من قيادات الامن للاسلحة  أو أطلاق الرصاص تجاه المتظاهرين خلال الأشتباكات الدامية التي وقعت بالأمس  في محيط قصر الاتحادية .
.
وأضاف الجنود بأعترافات كانت بمثابة شهادة لما حدث بالأمس ، حيث أكدوا ان  اطلاق النار كان من جانب الأخوان ومؤيدي الرئيس ، وأن المتظاهرين لم يكن  لديهم اي اسلحة حية أو خرطوش ، وان الاخوان هم من بدأوا بالوحشية  والاعتداءات علي المعتصمين .
.
وحينما سألهم زميلنا الصحفي عن سبب عدم تدخل الأمن في فض الاشتباكات بين  الطرفين ، أكدوا انه لم يكن هناك أي اوامر من الجهات العليا بالتدخل ،  ومهمتهم كانت حماية المنشآت فقط .
.
يُذكر ان الاشتباكات التي وقعت بالأمس بين مؤيدي الرئيس ومعارضيه أسفرت عن 7 حالات وفاة وإصابة المئات .*

[YOUTUBE]40Cq3JfKoVk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## oesi no (6 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مجهولون يقتحمون مقر الإخوان المسلمين ويسرقون محتوياته بالكيت كات*


طب مقر حزب  الخرابه بتاعتهم فى الدور الاول اتسرق برضه ولا ايه اصلهم واخدين دورين دور اخوان ودور حريه ونندامه


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*بيقولوا على القناه الاولى ان الكلمه على الهوا وبعد قليل
انا مش عارفه القليل بتاعتهم اللى بنسمعها من الصبح دى تطلع اد ايه !!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*ننشر خريطة مسيرات القوى المدنية فى جمعة الـ"كارت الأحمر".. غدا*


*أعلنت القوى المدنية اليوم، الخميس، خلال مؤتمر صحفى بمقر حركة شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية بوسط البلد عن خريطة مسيراتها غدا، الجمعة، لرفض الإعلان الدستورى والاستفتاء على الدستور، حيث تنطلق مسيرة من السيدة زينب، بشارع بورسعيد وتنضم لها مسيرات السيدة عائشة "باب الخلق"، والأزهر(جامع البنات)، ومنشية ناصر (تقاطع شارع أحمد سعيد).
 أما مسيرة التحرير، فستنطلق فى اتجاه شارع رمسيس، وتنضم لها مسيرات الصحفيين (الإسعاف)، وشبرا، ومسيرة جامع الفتح (رمسيس)، ومسيرة الشرابية (غمرة).

 وبالنسبة لمسيرة مصطفى محمود فتتجه لشارع الإسعاف (أعلى كوبرى أكتوبر)، وتستمر بطول الكوبرى حتى صلاح سالم، ثم تتجه إلى نفق العروبة، ومنه إلى ميدان الكربة وصولا إلى قصر الاتحادية.

 وتتجمع مسيرتا السيدة زينب والتحرير فى ميدان العباسية، ومنه شارع الخليفة المأمون حتى ميدان الميرغنى باتجاه قصر الاتحادية.

 وتنطلق مسيرة من مسجد رابعة العدوية والنادى الأهلى وتتجه إلى ميدان الساعة مرورا بشارع النزهة حتى تصل المرغنى.


 وتنطلق مسيرتان أخريين، الأولى من سرايا القبة وتنضم لها مسيرات الزيتون (جامع الظواهرى) وشارع ترعة الجبل والمطرية، باتجاه ميدان روكسى، والثانية من الميرلاند تنضم لها مسيرات شارع الحجاز (جمال الدين الأفغاني) وميدان هوليوبوليس (ألف مسكن)، وميدان الحجاز وجامع أبو بكر الصديق (مساكن الشيرتون)، ثم تتجه المسيرتان إلى شارع إبراهيم اللاقانى، للوصول إلى قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تم سحب الشرطه من الموضوع 
اقصد المشرفين 

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 27 ( الأعضاء 13 والزوار 14) 		 	 	 		 			‏!! Coptic Lion !!*, ‏+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+, ‏AL MALEKA HELANA+, ‏اليعازر, ‏DODY2010, ‏سهم الغدر+, ‏PoNA ELLY, ‏The Coptic Legend, ‏عمادفايز, ‏V mary


يبقي هيضربونا يا اعضاء 


نظريه المؤامره هههههههههه
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*يذاع الان بيان الوغد 
اقصد الرئيس 
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تم سحب الشرطه من الموضوع *​
> *اقصد المشرفين *​
> *الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 27 ( الأعضاء 13 والزوار 14)                                         ‏!! Coptic Lion !!*, ‏+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+, ‏AL MALEKA HELANA+, ‏اليعازر, ‏DODY2010, ‏سهم الغدر+, ‏PoNA ELLY, ‏The Coptic Legend, ‏عمادفايز, ‏V mary*​
> 
> ...


 هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مورررررسى بيتكلم​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسى الان : قلبي يعتصر على الأرواح التي لاقت ربها والدماء التي سالت بغير ذنب خلال اليومين الماضيين *

*مش قولتلكم سو كيوت 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسى: الخلاف السياسى لابد أن يحل بالحوار والوصول إلى كلمة سواء*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسى  الان : الوطن عندي وحده واحده لا يفرق بين بعضهم وبعض في حق الأمن  والسلامة من العدوان و لا يفرق بين أبناء الوطن دين او انتماء سياسي أو  موقف *



*كداااااااااب
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* الحرية و العدالة : الرئيس لايملك تأجيل موعد الاستفتاء.. و حزب الإخوان يرفض ذلك*




                                                        الخميس 06.12.2012 - 09:45 م                 







                                              دستور جمهورية مصر العربية                 

                                       محمد وديع                
          أكد الدكتور مراد على المستشار الإعلامي لحزب  الحرية و العدالة خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامي محمود سعد ببرنامجه آخر  النهار أن الرئيس مرسي لا يملك تأجيل موعد الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد و  إذا حدث فسوف تكون سابقة خطيرة . 

و قال مراد :" تغيير موعد الاستفتاء لا يجوز لأن 77 % من الشعب قد صوتوا  لصالح إعلان مارس الدستوري و فيه أن الجمعية التأسيسية تنهي عملها خلال 6  شهور و يتم الاستفتاء خلال 15 يوما كحد أقصى  و لا الرئيس مرسي أو الرئيس  التالي يستطيع تغيير الموعد و الثورة قامت كي يتم بناء دولة القانون و يحكم  الدستور."

و أشار مراد إلى أن الرئيس من حقه أن يتحاور مع الشعب و لكن حزب الحرية و  العدالة يرفض تغيير موعد الاستفتاء ، و قال :" عرضنا على الكثيرين من القوى  الوطنية تبني مبادرات عبر اتصالات و وسطاء و لكن كل هذه الشخصيات رفضت  التحاور بحجة أن المجموعة معترضة و طلبوا بعض الوقت كي يروا ماذا بحدث بعد  ذلك "






​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسى: مصر وطن غالى علينا جميعا*



*بكام 
 ومين اللي دفعلك الغالي ده 
*
*حماس ولا قطر ؟
*​


----------



## Critic (6 ديسمبر 2012)

كلام اهبل مكرر وللإستهلاك المحلى من ايام مبارك
الراجل ده غبى وحتى مش بيتعلم من اخطاء غيره


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي: لن يعود النظام السابق مرة أخرى*



*لانه عاد فعلاً علي يدك 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*إللى جيه يدافع عن الشرعية هو إللى بذل نفسه نعم !!!
 مفروض يتذاع الخطاب ده فى موجة كوميدى*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسى  الان : ارادة الشعب لا تحقق بالعنف وانما بالحكمة والتعقل والسكينه التي  تمنح الفرصه للتفكير السوي والرأي الصائب الذي تنزل فيه الاقليه على رأي  الاغلبيه ويتعاونوا لتحقيق المصلحة العليا ويتخلصوا من الصراعات الحزبية*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسى: بعض المتظاهرين اعتدى على سيارات رئاسة الجمهورية*



*هي طوبه يتيمه وجات في عسكري غلبان 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*


 
   مرسي ينتقد بلطجيتة النظام القديم وينسي ان ينتقد بلطجيتة ​الاخوان المجرمين.

    تويتر​​**
​*


----------



## سهم الغدر (6 ديسمبر 2012)

شكلة ناسي المشكلة عن اية اصلا 
حد يفكرة ويقولة علشان دستورك الغبي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*






ده الميكرفون الي قدامه هيرجع 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

تصريحات تحتاج إلى مواطن له مواصفات خاصة .. طويل وأهبل ولابس طرطور 
( جلال عامر )​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصد | #مصر | الرئيس #مرسى الان :   #EGYPT

 - أرجو الله أن يقي الله الوطن والمواطننين شر التعثر في الفتن

 - أوجه حديثي الى من عارضني ويعارضني بشرف ومن جاء يدافع عن الشرعيه ودفع في ذلك ثمنا غاليا

 - أقولها صريحة و واضحة وان كنا نحترم حق التعبير السلمي الذي هو حق أصيل للجميع فلن اسمح ابدا أن يعمد أحدا للحرق والتخريب

 - لن أسمح أبدا بأن يعمد أحد إلى القتل والتخريب والدعوة للانقلاب على الشرعية القائمة

 - أول أمس بعض المتظاهرين أعتدوا على سيارات رئيس الجمهورية وحتى الآن سائق أحد السيارات مازال بالمستشفى
*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* مرسي: هذا هو الجديد في الامر، استخدام السلاح، استخدام الخرطوش، استخدام قنابل الغاز
*




​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مرسى:تحدثنا كثيرا عن الطرف الثالث بأحداث مجلس الوزراء ومحمد محمود وماسبيرو..ولم يتمكن أحد من التوصل إليه والمقبوض عليهم تحدثوا عن ارتباطاتهم​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا كنت فاكر ان في مرشد قذر مسيطر علي مرسي 
اتضح ان هو اللي ابن جزمه 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مرسى:النيابة العامة ستعلن نتائج التحقيق مع المقبوض عليهم والممولين لهم فى الداخل والخارج​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصر | الرئيس #مرسى الان : #EGYPT

 -  هل التظاهر السلمي يعني الاعتداء على المنشئات أو الطريق العام أو  تعطيل الانتاج وتشويه الصوره عن مصر ... هذا لا يمكن ان يكون تظاهرا سلميا  مقبولا ..ولكن هذا مشوب بما رأينا بعنف من البعض الذي اندس بين البعض ..  ولن يفلت في العقاب

 -  توفى 6 واصيب أكثر من 700 رجل وامره 15 بطلق ناري و60 بخرطوش

 - ألقت قوات الأمن على اكثر من 80 متورط في اعمال العنف و  حققت النيابه مع بعضهم والباقي محتج للتحقيق معهم

 -  ومن المؤسفأن المقبوض عليهم لديهم روابط عمل لبعض من ينسبون نفسهم للقوى السياسية

 -  وبعدض مستخدمي السلام مستأجرين مقابل مال دفع لهم كشفت عنه التحقيقات
*
​


----------



## V mary (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*نحن نضحك ضحك هستيري 
مش قادرة​*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مرسي: من المؤسف أن بعض المقبوض عليهم لديهم روابط ببعض من ينسبون أنفسهم للقوى السياسية​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

#*مرسي* : كان إصدار الإعلان الدستوري محركاً لبعض الاعتراضات السياسية وهذا أمر مقبول​​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مرسى:دوافع الاعلان الدستورى كان ولاتزال بسببب أسباب تهدد أمن المجتمع​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (6 ديسمبر 2012)

استغاثه بلييييييييييييز
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3342624#post3342624​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*http://www.facebook.com/HolyFamilyTree.CH?ref=stream*

*مرسي اثناء الخطاب 
*

*


**

 يا فرحه امك بيك 
*

​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي* : كانت هناك اجتماعات في مكتب أحد المتهمين الحاصلين على البراءة في موقعة الجمل وهو ما يعد سبباً كافياً لإصدار الإعلان الدستوري​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي:  إن اعترافات هؤلاء سوف تعلن النيابة العامة نتائجها في التحقيقات التى  تجرى الآن في هذه الوقائع المؤسفة مع مرتكبيها ومحرضيها ومموليها، في  الداخل كانوا أو في الخارج*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> مرسى:النيابة العامة ستعلن نتائج التحقيق مع المقبوض عليهم والممولين لهم فى الداخل والخارج​



*ده كمان طلع نبى .............................!!!!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تابع انت يا توني يا خويا علشان انا مرارتي في خطر 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي* : لقد حمى القضاء وهو بعيد عن السياسة وتعصباتها الحريات خير حماية، وهو الآن مدعو إلى ممارسة هذا الدور بغير زيادة ولا نقصان​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي* : المادة السادسة في الإعلان الدستوري ليست إلا حماية للوطن وأمنه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​
​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

اللى عنده دم أحسن من اللى عنده فلوس ( جلال عامر )​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى كثر من الأحيان يظن البلهاء ان جميع الناس مثلهم ...... 

مش عايز اشتم .....*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*​​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مرسي: الإعلان الدستوري كان لصيانة أعمال السيادة التي تحمي مؤسسات الدولة​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

> : المادة السادسة في الإعلان الدستوري ليست إلا حماية للوطن وأمنه



على اساس ان القضاء المصرى جاهل ​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي* : بعد إرادة الشعب لا معقب والكل يخضع لهذه الإرادة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*هيااااااااااااااااااااا

**مواطنون يقتحمون مكتب الإرشاد بميدان النافورة بالمقطم*
​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد مرسي: سينتهي الإعلان بمجرد إعلان نتيجة الإستفتاء على الدستور​حد يرد بقى​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي* : أدعو كل الرموز والقوى السياسية ورؤساء الأحزاب وشباب الثورة إلى حوار وطني يوم السبت على الساعة ١٢ ونص بعد الظهر​على القهوة يعنى ولا فين؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

SALVATION قال:


> محمد مرسي: سينتهي الإعلان بمجرد إعلان نتيجة الإستفتاء على الدستور
> حد يرد بقى​



* حسين في الحمام وطالع يرد 
*​


----------



## V mary (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*طب يمكن لو أترجم للغة تانية افهم ​*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مرسى:اجتماع القوى الوطنية سيناقش مقترحات استكمال مجلس الشورى وقانون الانتخابات وخارطة الطريق بعد الاستفتاء​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

> محمد مرسي: سينتهي الإعلان بمجرد إعلان نتيجة الإستفتاء على الدستور



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اللعبة باخت يا ابو الامراس
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين . (.......) لم يقول شيئ له قيمة 
ضع كلمة مناسبة مكان النقط*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي* : أنعي الشهداء وأعزي أهاليهم وأسهر على المصابين وسأوفر لهم العلاج​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي* : استعدت الدولة كلها لإجراء الاستفتاء على الدستور في موعده وإذا كانت النتيجة نعم فسنكون مستعدين لبناء الدولة​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد مرسي: الدولة إستعدت لإجراء الإستفتاء على الدستور في موعده​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا جدعان محدش يظلم الريس 
الخطاب كان انجليزي 
بس ترجمه بترجمه جوجل فا طلع بالمنظر ده 
*​


----------



## V mary (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*متهايلي انه قال ديليسبيس *


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي* : إذا كانت نتيجة الاستفتاء لا، فسأشكل تأسيسية جديدة توافقية أو بالانتخاب الحر المباشر​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*اقتحام للمقر الرئيسي للاخوان بالمقطم و تحطيم جميع محتوياته
 علي مرأي ومسمع من الشرطة بدون اي تدخل*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مرسى:أتوجه للشعب المصرى..إلى من يحب هذا الوطن ..أن نترك العنف ولاعلاقة للتظاهر السلمى بالاعتداء على المبانى أو مقارات الاحزاب​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*شوفوا ابن الفقريه جاب سيره الخوان في خطابه اقتحموا مقر الارشاد في المقطم 
بركاته يا شراره عصرك 
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*


طب يمكن لو أترجم للغة تانية افهم 

أنقر للتوسيع...



اول مرة اشوف لغة غريبة بالشكل كدة ....

مش فاهم اى حاجة فى حاجة من اللى بيقولة 
عمال يتهجم على النظام الفاسد بتاع مبار ومش عارف اى
​*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مرسى:نحن جميعا نسير الى الامام ..وبالحوار والحب والحزم تنهض مصر من كبوتها​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي : الاعلان لم يقصد به منع القضاء من ممارسة حقه

.....هو بس بيهزر مع القضاء *


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسي* : بالحب .. والقانون وبالحزم والحسم في وجه من يخرج عن القانون​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

أقسم بالله العظيم أن أسهر على راحة الشعب وأعمله كمادات ( جلال عامر )​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*المتظاهرين يرفعون الاحذيه لخطاب مرسي *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*لو بصينا لخطاب مورسي بشكل ايجابي 
هنلاق ان في نتائج مهمه جداً للخطاب 
اني كتبت اكتر من خمس نكت خلال 10 دقايق من وحي خيالي 
*​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

حد يشرحلى الخطاب 

دمى محروق ده انسان مغيب مجنون ومتخلف 

مين الحمار اللى كتبله الخطاب ده 

بالظبط زى اخر خطاب لمبارك

مش فاهم بيقول ايه بيقول الكنيسه موافقه على الدستور بتكلم على مين الاخ ده 

ده كده ولع البلد ربنا يولع فيه
​


----------



## بايبل333 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

> مرسى:نحن جميعا نسير الى الامام ..وبالحوار والحب والحزم *تنهض* مصر من كبوتها



تنهض تانـــــــــــــى.؟

​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

_محمد مرسي: ما علاقة التظاهر السلمي بالإعتداء على المنشآت_​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الريس عايز الشعب يحمى مقرات الحرية و العدالة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​منقوول​


----------



## V mary (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالك أنة قبض علي الشباب المعارضة بتهمة ان شباب الااخوان حاملين سلاح وقتلوا شباب المعارضة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟صح ولا انا محتاجة أحسن الآي كيو بتاعي​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاجتماع يوم السبت الساعة 12 ونص .... اثناء تصويت المصريين بالخارج على الدستور ... حيناقش الأنتخابات وهى مذكورة فى الدستور اللى جارى التصويت عليه ..... بالذمة اقول ايه ...؟؟؟*


----------



## بايبل333 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

> * .....هو بس بيهزر مع القضاء *



ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة ابى ممكن بيفكر نفسة ان القضاء جهلة ممكن تيجى مع الهبل دوبل


----------



## zezza (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بعيدا عن الخطاب المؤثر و الكلام الغريب اللى اتقال 
احب اقول للجدع ده مبروك النيولوك 
لون صبغة شعرك الجديد هياكل منك حتة ....بنى يا ننوس عين ماما 
الناس بتموت فى الشوارع يا عم العياط


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

أوامر بالقبض و الإحضار - لكثير من المجرمين الليلة - و غدا إن شاء الله ..​منقوووووول​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صلاح عيسى: خطابات مرسي تشبه خطابات السادات التي كان يتحدث فيها عن مؤامرات وهميه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*رغم اني شوفت الخطاب 
بس بامانه مش عارف الاستفتاء لسه في ميعاده ولا اتأجل 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*
يوسف الحسينى‎



من مات بعد خطاب مُرسى فهو شهيد*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

خيري رمضان: ادارة القناة طالبت بعدم ظهور الناشط السياسي حمدين صباحي وأعلن انسحابي وأعلن انسحابي عن استكمال الحلقة​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (6 ديسمبر 2012)

انا غلطان انى ضيعت وقتى و سمعت الشخص ده اصلا​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*‏
*

* المستفيد الوحيد من الخطاب هو باسم يوسف
*
​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

عــــــاجل .. العربية: معارضو ​*مرسي* يهتفون برحيله بعد إلقاء كلمته.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*خلاصة الخطاب : الشعب المصرى هو الطرف الثالث ,, وربنا يعوض عليكو في اللي راح واللي ماتوا هاينضموا للي قبلهم والي اللقاء في خطاب آخر *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* الله يمسيك بالخير يا ريس
*




​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*ملخص خطاب مرسى ... كل حاجة زى ماهى و الاعلان ماشى و الاستفتاء هيتعمل و العيال اللى بتتظاهر فلول و مدسوسين و عبوكو كلكو *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*صبااحى يعتذر عن الذهاب مع خيرى رمضان 
وفى بادره خيرى رمضان يترك البرنامج على الهواء مباشره ويغادر الاستوديو*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* مرسى بعد ما اتهم المعارضة بالتمويل والعمالة والقتل والبلطجة 
 بيدعوا نفس المعارضة للحوار على نقاط  مش محل خلاف اصلا 
 المهم يجتمع بالمعارضة و يبعت الصورة لماما امريكا انه مسيطر على الامور وفى حوار والامور بتتحل  
 وانه البديل لنظام مبارك  والمحافظ على مصالح امريكا فى المنطقة 
 وطبعا العريان راح امريكا يوصل الرسالة دى 
 يا شعب انتا مش مهم تعيش تموت تروح فى داهية المهم اهله وعشيرته
 والسواق طبعا


منقول


*
​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل نقلا عن cbc
 المقطم البقاء لله 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل حاجه ليها كتالوج تشغيل وانا بصراحه محتاجة كتالوج علشان افهم مرسي بيقول ايه*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*فعلا مرسي مكنش المفروض يلبس الواقي .... ابوه اللي كان لازم يلبسه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فعلا مرسي مكنش المفروض يلبس الواقي .... ابوه اللي كان لازم يلبسه*


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل اون تي في :
 اقتحام 3000 متظاهر لمقر الأخوان بالمقطم و قيامهم بحرق 3 سيارات امام المقر لتخفيف تاثير الغاز المسيل للدموع , و يقومون بتدمير زجاج المبني من الداخل *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *صبااحى يعتذر عن الذهاب مع خيرى رمضان
> وفى بادره خيرى رمضان يترك البرنامج على الهواء مباشره ويغادر الاستوديو*



* عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل |

  خيرى رمضان يستقيل على الهواء مباشر بعد رفض ادارة القناة دخول حمدين صباحى 
 .....
*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * الله يمسيك بالخير يا ريس
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ولا يوم من ايامه 

ده كان ملاك جنبهم والله 

جزمه مبارك بالاخوان كلهم 

البلد بتضيع يا ناس 

انا هتجنن على مصر ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*«إِنَّ رُؤَسَاءَ صُوعَنَ أَغْبِيَاءَ! حُكَمَاءُ مُشِيرِي فِرْعَوْنَ مَشُورَتُهُمْ بَهِيمِيَّةٌ. كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ لِفِرْعَوْنَ: أَنَا ابْنُ حُكَمَاءَ ابْنُ مُلُوكٍ قُدَمَاءَ (اش  19 :  11)
رُؤَسَاءُ صُوعَنَ صَارُوا أَغْبِيَاءَ. رُؤَسَاءُ نُوفَ انْخَدَعُوا. وَأَضَلَّ مِصْرَ وُجُوهُ أَسْبَاطِهَا (اش  19 :  13)

صوعن هى مصررررررر*


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحه تعلن وفاة 222 ألف مواطن بحالة إنفجار فالمراره بعد سماع ( دردشه ) الرئيس
 ومازال العدد مستمرا*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> ولا يوم من ايامه
> 
> ده كان ملاك جنبهم والله
> 
> ...



* قصدك مبارك مش مرسي يا امي 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*خلاصة الخطاب
 انا بحب جماعتى و جماعتى تحبنى
 اركب الكرسي و هى تزقنى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تم أستيراد عدد (80) سوبرمان بدرجة وكيل نيابة*
*للتحقيق مع الـ (80) متهم*
*بين عشية أو ضحاها*
*سبحااااااااااااااانه*
*قادر على كل شئ *​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*اون تي في| حازم عادل صحفي باليوم السابع من أمام مقر الإخوان بالمقطم: الأمن يمسك بأحد المتظاهرين الذين يكسرون مقر الإخوان بالمقطم داخل المقر و وجدوا معه كارنيه عضوية حزب الحرية و العدالة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *فعلا مرسي مكنش المفروض يلبس الواقي .... ابوه اللي كان لازم يلبسه*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * قصدك مبارك مش مرسي يا امي
> *​



طبعا يا عياد مبارك 

معلش بكتب وانا بعيط على بلدى 

اللى شويه بهايم مش عارفين ايه هى مصر اللى اكبر منهم كلهم 
​


----------



## grges monir (6 ديسمبر 2012)

خطاب سخيف وكارثى


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجمع المتظاهرون فى محيط قصر الاتحادية للاستماع إلى خطاب الرئيس مرسى، مرددين هتاف "الثوار بيقولوا لمرسى الزنزانة بعد الكرسى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أطلق رجال الأمن المركزى المتواجدون فى الشوارع الخلفية لمقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمنيل، القنابل المسيلة للدموع من مدرعتين تجوبان المنطقة لتفريقهم من أمام المقر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة: ارتفاع عدد المصابين بالقاهرة والمحافظات إلى 771 مصابا و5 وفيات

أكدت وزارة الصحة والسكان، أنه تم تسجيل وقوع 3 مصابين بميدان التحرير، اليوم الخميس، وتم نقلهم لمستشفى قصر العينى، بالإضافة إلى مصاب أمام مبنى محافظة الدقهلية تم نقله لمستشفى طوارئ المنصورة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الراجل ده لازم يتحاكم بتهمة الغباء أول ما يتشال من الحكم قبل ما يتحاكم لاى سبب تانى *


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


*عدالة أية ..؟؟؟*
*دول بقوا العدالة خلاص*
*لسة مافهمتوش اللى أتقال ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*المحامي مالك عدلي: المقبوض عليهم ف النيابة لم توجه إليهم الشرطة أية إتهامات والنيابة لم توجه لهم أية إتهامات … من أين يأتي مرسي بترهاته ?? *


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الامن يطلق قنابل غاز مسيله للدموع فى مقر الاخوان فى المقطم *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*البرادعي سوف يلقي كلمه بعد قليل *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المحامي مالك عدلي: المقبوض عليهم ف النيابة لم توجه إليهم الشرطة أية إتهامات والنيابة لم توجه لهم أية إتهامات … من أين يأتي مرسي بترهاته ?? *


*الأتهامات أتكتبت جوة يا أستاذى ...خلاص :hlp:*
*أمال أتغير النائب العام لية ؟*​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	 		اقتحم مئات  المواطنين منذ قليل المقر العام لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين،  بعدما قاموا  بالدخول من البوابة الخلفية للمقر والتي لم يكن يوجود اي قوات  أمن مركزي  عليها لأن معظم القوات كانت متمركزة علي المدخل الرئيسي وبعدها  قامت  القوات بتفريقهم بمدرعة وعن طريق اطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع، الا  ان  المتظاهرين استطاعو اقتحام المقر من الباب الخلفي وهشموه. 	 		ويذكر ان  المواطنين قد تجمعو من ساعتين في مسيرات وازداد عددهم بعد  انضمام اهالي  المقطم اليهم، ومازال المواطنون يقتحمون المقر ويستخدمون  الالعاب النارية  مرددين هتافات:« بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع، يسقط حكم المرشد،  والشعب يريد  اسقاط النظام»، ومازالت الاشتباكات مستمرة.
 
*


----------



## antonius (6 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7NduHZG0VU


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*اقتحام مقر حزب "الحرية والعدالة" بالإسكندرية

اقتحم العشرات مقر حزب "الحرية والعدالة" فى منطقة "فلمنج" بالإسكندرية، حيث قاموا بتمزيق اللافتة التى كتب عليها اسم الحزب وحطموا النوافذ الزجاجية.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hbkqArVC7ks#![/YOUTUBE]​​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوى إسلامية تدعو لمليونية غداً الجمعة أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحماية المدنية تحاول إطفاء حريق مقر "الإخوان المسلمين" بالمقطم

تحاول سيارات الحماية المدنية السيطرة على الحريق الذى أشعله المتظاهرون المتواجدون داخل مقر جماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو الفتوح: مكتب إرشاد الإخوان تسبب فى إراقة الدماء*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

خيرى رمضان على الهوء الان على السى بى سى يعلن استقالته رسميا مصرحا:
ادارة القناة اتصلت بى وطلبت منى منع حمدين صباحى من الاستضافة فى برامجها 
بعدما اتفقت معه لان تلك هى سياسة القناة ا .. ويعلن استقالته نهائيا من هذه القناة ...


----------



## سهم الغدر (6 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الأتهامات أتكتبت جوة يا أستاذى ...خلاص :hlp:*
> 
> *أمال أتغير النائب العام لية ؟*​


 اها فعلالالالالا 
أمن نفسة تمام اما ريس ذكى بصحيح:999:


----------



## Critic (6 ديسمبر 2012)

يا جماعة كل ما ينزل فيديو تعليق لاى اعلامى على الحوار ده يا ريت اى حد ينزلوا هنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*




           علق عدد من المتظاهرين أمام قصر الاتحادية على خطاب الرئيس مرسي الذي  ألقاه منذ قليل وتحدثت «الدستور الأصلى» مع عدد من هؤلاء المتظاهرين من  مختلف الانتماءات السياسية وقالوا أن خطاب مرسي جاء على طريقة خطابات مبارك  بتجهاله مطالب المتظاهرين وأن هذا الامر يزيد المتظاهرين إصرارا على  مطالبهم، وأضافوا كيف الإعلان الدستوري وطرح مشروع الدستور للإستفاء كان  سببا في نزيف الدماء أمام القصر الذي يسكنه ثم يدعوا القوى السياسية للحوار  حول هذا الدم.             وأضاف المتظاهرين أن الرئيس محمد مرسي تحدث عن مؤامرات وهي نفس الطريقة  التى يتحدث بيها مبارك عن وجود أجندات خارجية قائلين أن رئيس الجمهورية  الذي تقع تحتة عدد من أجهزة الدولة المختلفة إن لم يتحدث بمعلومات وحقائق  وأدلة عن هذه المؤامرات الذي يدعيها بأنه يتحول إلى مندوب جماعة الإخوان  المسلمين في القصر الرئاسي ويردد ما يردده اعضاء الجماعة في الفضائيات،  وأشار المتظاهرين إلى أن مليونية غدا سيكون مطلبها الأساسي هو رحيل مرسي،  ولا تفاوض معه بعد موقعة الاتحادية وبعد خطابه وأن رصيدة لدى الشعب قد نفذ  ولم يبقى له رصيد إلا عند أعضاء جماعته.




​**
​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*حريق هائل الان بالمقر العام للاخوان المسلمين بالمقطم والقاء جميع محتوياته فى الشارع*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*انسحبت قوات الأمن المتواجدة أمام المقر الرئيسي لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم بعد اشتعال النيران به من قبل المتظاهرين وازدادت أعداد المتجمهرين أمام المقر مرددين هتافات " يسقط يسقط .. حكم المرشد " 

وكان قد اقتحم معارضو الرئيس محمد مرسى المقر العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بالمقطم الباب الرئيسي وحطموا كل الأشياء الموجودة داخل المقر ، فيما اشغل بعض المتظاهرين النيران فى المقر ، وانتقلت عربات الإطفاء للسيطرة على الحريق *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* إحباط محاولة اقتحام مقر جماعة الاخوان المسلمون بـ #الفيوم

 * صور أولية للمقبوض عليهم وبحوزتهم مولوتوف وحجارة
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*مرسى بيقول الكلام اللى بيتهم فيه المعاارضة دا استعدادا للفتك بالمعارضة زى ما عمل الخومينى فى الثورة الإيرانية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*




​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو انا كل ما اسأل حد فهمت ايه يقولى مش فاهم حاجة ؟؟

 الشعب يريد ترجمة الخطاااااااااااااااااااااب*
​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حريق هائل الان بالمقر العام للاخوان المسلمين بالمقطم والقاء جميع محتوياته فى الشارع*



يارتهم كانوا جواه 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *مرسى بيقول الكلام اللى بيتهم فيه المعاارضة دا استعدادا للفتك بالمعارضة زى ما عمل الخومينى فى الثورة الإيرانية*


*مرسى أعطى أوامر للنيابة العامة ( تكتب أية )*
*فى الأتهامات التى ستوجه للمقبوض عليهم*
*أعتقد أن سر تأخر أذاعة الخطاب هو الجدل حول هذه النقطة*
*لأنه من المستحيل أن تنتهى النيابة من التحقيقات مع 159 متهم*
*بالسرعة دى وأغلبهم مصاب فى المستشفيات*
*مستحييييييل*
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]uYKEM7Ykimk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو العز الحريرى: من يتحاور مع مرسى يخون الثورة والوطن*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*استفسار  قانوني : لو ثبت إن رئيس الجمهورية مصاب بمرض لا يسمح له بالقيام بعمله  (مرض عقلي تحديدا) ايه الحل ؟؟؟ لأن دا ممكن يكون الحل !*
​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

تم حرق مقر الأخوان بالمقطم ......... المصرى اليوم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا هقوم انام لان دمي اتحرق وضحكت في نفس ذات الوقت 
وبشكل كبير 

 يا رب اصحي الاقي مصر عامله حداد عليك يا مرسي
مش حزن عليك 
بس من باب الواجب والدول متاكلش وشنا 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*ينفرد "اليوم السابع" بنشر أسماء الـ89 متهما فى أحداث موقعة "قصر الاتحادية"، وذلك من إجمالى 154 متهما ألقى القبض على أغلبيتهم، بواسطة مؤيدى الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية وتسليمهم إلى قسم شرطة مصر الجديدة، و تبين أن عددا كبيرا من هؤلاء المتهمين مصابون بإصابات بالغة نتيجة تعرضهم للضرب و التعذيب على أيدى من ألقوا القبض عليهم.

 1- محمد زكى عبده.
 2- مينا فليب جاد.
 3- محمد سيد مرسى.
 4- سيد عيد عبد المنعم.
 5- إبراهيم ناصف.
 6- هيثم عادل فاضل.
 7- محمد حمدى عبد الله.
 8- حميد محمد عبد العال.
 9- عماد ياسر شبل.
 10- محمد محمد خلف الله.
 11- فاروق حسن طارق.
 12- أدهم عادل محمود.
 13- أحمد محمد مصطفى.
 14- أحمد أحمد أمين
 15- أحمد محمد أبو سريع.
 16- وليد السيد أحمد.
 17- محمد زناتى زيدان.
 18- محمد أحمد عيد.
 19- وليد السيد فوزى.
 20- سمير محمد عبد الواحد.
 21- محمد محمد خلفان.
 22- ياسين على حسن.
 23- على عبد المحسن.
 24- إبراهيم شعبان إبراهيم.
 25- حسين سليمان حسن.
 26- محمد الشربينى حمدى.
 27- محمد حسن إبراهيم.
 28- عبد الله مصباح عيد.
 29- علاء خالد أمين.
 30- مصطفى عبد الرحمن صالح.
 31- عبد الله حسين محمد.
 32- محمود جمال الدين.
 33- سعيد سيد سعيد.
 34- عبد الله حسين موسى.
 35- أحمد مختار عبد ربه.
 36- خالد محمد زكى.
 37- محمد جمال حسين.
 38- محمد عبد السلام.
 39- محمد عثمان مهران.
 40- أحمد عبد الرحمن عبد الحميد.
 41- جودة السيد جودة.
 42- أحمد مصطفى أحمد.
 43- رجب عبد الرحمن محمد.
 44- عبد الرحمن أحمد أبو الحسن.
 45- نجيب أحمد محمود.
 46- محمد حسن رفاعى.
 47- محمد حسن محجوب.
 48- إبراهيم عبد الصابر السيد.
 49- سيد محمد سيد.
 50- بلال إبراهيم محمد.
 51- طارق على عبد الحى.
 52- حسن سالم حسن.
 53- محمد حسن البنا.
 54- محمد جمال زكريا.
 55- وليد مصطفى عوض.
 56- إسماعيل مصطفى إسماعيل.
 57- مصطفى محمد محمد حسن.
 58- مصطفى سعيد زكى.
 59- محمود أحمد.
 60- أسامة نبيل بطرس.
 61- محمود جمال أحمد.
 62- أشرف محمود متولى.
 63- شحاتة فضل شحاتة
 64- محمد عبد الفتاح عبد المطلب.
 65- إسلام محمد إبراهيم.
 66- شهدى شحاتة إبراهيم.
 67- كريم فاضل عاشور.
 68- محمد عبد الغنى.
 69- سالم إبراهيم.
 70- أحمد عميرة أحمد.
 71- سيد حسن على.
 72- أحمد شعيب.
 73- وليد السيد أحمد.
 74- عبادة طارق عبد التواب.
 75- وسام سيد مصيلحى.
 76- حسن متولى على.
 77- حازم سيد إسماعيل.
 78- أحمد أيمن حمدى.
 79- محمد عبد الرحيم عبد الله.
 80- جمال محمد عبد الرازق.
 81- عبد الرازق سالم محمد.
 82- أحمد عادل فكرى.
 83- أحمد عبد الحليم أحمد.
 84- محمود عبد المنعم رشدى.
 85- شاكر عبد التواب أحمد.
 86- وليد هنداوى.
 87- محمد حسن جاد الدين.
 88- تامر صبرى محمد.
 89- نور الدين كمال.*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مقر الاخوان في زهراء المعادي ومقر المنيل في ذمه الله


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

حرق مقر الاخوان بال كيت كات منذ قليل


----------



## V mary (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو اي حد يقبض علي اي حد ويسحلة ضرب وعجن 
ويسلمه للشرطة علي انه مجرم ويمشي هو كدة ينام في بيتة علي انه بطل ولا أية القانون بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟انا تعبت من الغابة اللي إحنا فيها 
لكن والله والله الغابة ارحم واعدل من اللي إحنا فية​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

سألوا مذيع قناة الاخوان إزاي عرفتوا ان فيه مسيحيين مدسوسين وسط المظاهرات؟؟؟
قال سمعناهم بيتكلموا مسيحي مع بعض 





و هذا *مينا فيليب* اللي امبارح اتعرى واتسحل 
من كلاب الإخوان
 على انه بلطجي.. ! وده واحد من المسييحين المتسللين من دول الجوار
 و سمعوه بيتكلم مسيحى مع اللى جنبه..
*رحمتك يارب*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*
ستات مصر** في أول مسيرة * * بالأكفان*...*عاشت الست المصرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللى قلقانه منه بجد ان عقليه عبقريه زى عقليته دى والعقول الارهابيه اللى وراه ممكن جدااااااا نتوقع منهم غدر كبير فى اى وقت على متظاهرين بكره لو حسوا منهم بخطر
ربنا يستررررررر*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

دماء الإتحادية سبب هزة داخلية في الإخوان ​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

يشرفنا كل الشرف

 كثرة اعداد المسيحيين في صفوف الثوار

 و استبسالهم في مقاومة بلطجية السلطة

 و تفانيهم في علاج الجرحى


----------



## V mary (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*يعني أية مسيحين مدسوسين في المظاهرات 
هو إحنا مش مصريين ولا أية 
إحنا مش دسيسة انا مواطنين مصرين ووطنين كمان 
دة حاجة تقرف دة مينا كان خائف يقول أسمة ليموتة دة مش طريقة عيشة في بلد أبدا​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

احدى مسيرات الاسكندرية منذ قليل
*بنات مصر بالالوف فى مقدمة الصفوف *
 .. تحية  للمراة المصرية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*حد يساعدنى فى الحسبة دى*​

*أمبارح بالليل اتقبض على 159 واحد– راحوا قسم مصر الجديدة*​​

*أتعرضوا ع النيابة الساعة تسعة الصبح*​​

*طيب ؟*​​

*الريس سجل خطابه العصر – يعنى حدود الساعة من 3 – 4*​​

*طيب ؟*​​

*يعنى الناس دى أتحقق معاها فى أقل من 6 ساعات*​​

*يعنى كل ( نفر ) من دول قر واعترف فى ( دقيقتين وربع ) *
*..!!!!!!!!!!!!*​​

*طيب ؟*
leasantrleasantrleasantr
*طيب ازاى يعنى ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعقد جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى اجتماعاً مغلقاً غداً، الجمعة، لبحث الرد على خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى الذى أذيع اليوم وتحديد موقف القوى الوطنية من دعوة الرئيس محمد مرسى للحوار فى مقر الرئاسة..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*للمرة الثالثة تجدد الاشتباكات أمام مسكن مرسى بعد الانتهاء من خطابه

تجددت للمرة الثالثة الاشتباكات، مرة أخرى بين المتظاهرين وقوات الأمن المركزى المتواجدة بالقرب من مسكن الرئيس محمد مرسى الكائن بفلل الجامعة بالشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*غضب متظاهرى الاتحادية بعد خطاب مرسى ومحاولة الوصول لقصر الاتحادية

سادت حالة من الغضب والسخط بين آلاف المتظاهرين فى محيط قصر الاتحادية، فور انتهاء خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى حيث تجمع المتظاهرون أمام قوات الأمن المتمركزة بمدخل شارع الميرغنى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحمد البرعى: دعوة الرئيس للحوار "حفلة شاى نحن فى غنى عنها"

قال الدكتور أحمد البرعى، نائب رئيس حزب الدستور، إن الواضح من خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى أنه لم يفهم ما حدث فى البلاد، وأنه مُصر على استمرار حالة الانقسام بالبلاد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*6 أبريل: نرفض دعوة الرئيس للحوار.. وخطابه "شبه خطب المجلس العسكرى"*


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*تشييع جنازة 
*



*كرم سرجيوس أحد شهداء «اشتباكات الاتحادية»*



 



أيمن عارف













شيعت، الخميس، *جنازة الدكتور كرم سرجيوس* العضو باتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، الذي استشهد في اشتباكات قصر الاتحادية، الأربعاء، وتمت الصلاة عليه في كنيسة العذراء بعزبة رستم في شبرا الخيمة ثم تم دفنه بمقابر عائلته بالقطامية.
وأعلن اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، في بيان له، عن وقوع الدكتور كرم سرجيوس شهيدا، خلال مشاركته في المظاهرات الرافضة للاستفتاء على الدستور، والإعلان الدستوري، وأعلن الاتحاد عن إصابة 8 آخرين من أعضائه.
وقال أندراوس عويض، منسق اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو، لـ«المصري اليوم» إن الاتحاد يطالب بتنحي الرئيس محمد مرسي بسبب تسببه في أحداث الاتحادية، مؤكدا أن المتظاهرين أمام القصر تمسكوا بسلمية فعالياتهم، إلا أن أفرادًا من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين تعدوا عليهم.
ونقل موقع «القبطي الراعي» صورًا للشهيد كرم سرجيوس ووجهه ملطخ بالدماء، وقال الموقع إن المتسبب في هذا المشهد هم* «ميليشيات الإخوان»،* كما أدانت صفحة «تاريخ الأقباط» على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي «فيس بوك» مقتل كرم سرجيوس، وقال مايكل إسحق، أحد أعضاء المجموعة:* «مرسي يفضل الحفاظ على الكرسي على حساب دم الأبرياء».*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*"عاشور": جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى ترفض دعوة الرئيس للحوار 

أكد سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين والعضو القيادى بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، أن الجبهة وأى من أعضائها لن يلبى دعوة الرئيس الدكتور محمد مرسى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعت القوى المعتصمة بميدان التحرير جموع الشعب المصرى إلى مسيرة مليونية سلمية حاشدة غدًا تحت شعار "جمعة إسقاط نظام الميليشيات" من ميدان التحرير عقب أداء صلاة الجمعة*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

قيادي إخواني لا يستبعد صدور أوامر رئاسية باعتقال ​*البرادعي*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

أبو حامد: نرفض دعوة ​#*مرسي* للحوار.. وخطابه عبارة عن تهديد​


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*علمت بوابة الفجر من مصادر مطلعة انه سيتم القبض علي حمدين صباحي مؤسس التيار الشعبي خلال الساعات المقبلة .
 واكدت ذات المصادر للفجر أن قرار القبض علي المرشح الرئاسي السابق كان السبب الرئيسي في منعه من الظهور علي قناة السي بي سي مع الإعلامي خيري رمضان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل :: حرق مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة بالمعادى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*روبرت ماكي مراسل صحيفة النيويورك تايمز في القاهرة، يقول ساخرا "هناك فارق واضح بين خطاب مرسي الآن وخطاب مبارك في 28 يناير 2011 هو أن الستارة الخلفية الآن حمراء وليست زرقاء!"*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

السلفيين: هنجلكو مدينة الإنتاج يا إعلام كاذب​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*محاولـة للقبض على حمدين صباحي عند خروجـة من الانتاج الإعلامي وتم اخراجــة من بوابــة اخـرى بعد الضغط عليــة من مرافقيـة لانة كان رافض الهروب و هو الان في طريقــة الى ميــدان التحريــر *


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	قالت الاعلامية  مني الشاذلي علي قناة mbc مصر في برنامج جملة مفيدة أنه تم  القبض علي  الناشط ممدوح حمزه من اجل التحقيق معه بتهمة التحريض.
 
*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

من إتصال مع خيري رمضان، مؤكد، محاولات للقبض على حمدين صباحي وقائمة طويلة اليوم لإعتقال الكثير من المعارضين.​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

محمود سعد قال دلوقتي ان اخبار القبض على ممدوح حمزة غير صحيحة​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسلة العربية: اشتباكات ودوي اطلاق نار في محيط المقر الرئيسي لجماعة الإخوان في المقطم​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مصادر المعارضة المصرية تتحدث عن قائمة اعتقالات تتضمن 40 إسما​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

أكرر: ما يجري ليس له علاقة بالدين ولا يرضاه الله وأضيف لمن يوهم الشباب بأنهم في معركة لنصرة الدين: اتق الله​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مصادر المعارضة: قائمة الاعتقالات تتضمن حمدين صباحي والبرادعي​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مُراد علي: الحرية والعدالة لن توافق على تأجيل الاستفتاء على الدستور لمدة شهر​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

عااااااااااااااجل
=======
انباء مؤكدة عن القبض علي " حمدين صباحي "
==========================
علمت بوابة الفجر من مصادر مطلعة انه سيتم القبض علي حمدين صباحي مؤسس التيار الشعبي خلال الساعات المقبلة .
واكدت ذات المصادر للفجر أن قرار القبض علي المرشح الرئاسي السابق كان السبب الرئيسي في منعه من الظهور علي قناة السي بي سي مع الإعلامي خيري رمضان​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشفت مصادر بقناة الـ"سى بى سى" أن إعلاميين بالقناة، أخبروا حمدين صباحى بأن رجال أمن ينتظرونه على أبواب مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى، للقبض عليه، وهو الأمر الذى دعا "صباحى" إلى الاعتذار عن الظهور مع الإعلامى خيرى رمضان فى برنامج ممكن.

 وقالت المصادر، إن خيرى رمضان أعلن على الهواء استقالته من القناة اعتقادا منه أن مسئولى القناة منعوا صباحى من الظهور فى البرنامج للتعليق على خطاب الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية.

 وما أن انتشر خبر استقالة الإعلامى خيرى رمضان حتى ترددت أنباء قوية حول القبض على حمدين صباحى فى مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال كمال أبو عيطة رئيس اتحاد النقابات المستقلة، "لا حوار قبل إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى، وندعو الشعب المصرى للاحتشاد بمليونية الغد، وذلك ضماناً لحق الشهداء.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​ 
*مع تحياتى ...:hlp:*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت الناشطة السياسية إسراء عبد الفتاح: "إلى من يفكرون فى الذهاب لمرسى، أنا روحت قبل كده لما كان عندى أمل فيه يكون رئيس للمصريين، واكتشفت أنه حتى مش رئيس الإخوان إنه فرد بيسمع كلام المرشد".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت مصادر سياسية لـ "اليوم السابع" إن هناك قائمة تضم عددا من السياسيين والإعلاميين، وأصحاب شركات إعلامية، مطلوب التحفظ عليها، لحين خضوعها للتحقيق فى الضلوع فى الأحداث الأخيرة التى شهدها محيط قصر الاتحادية.

 وأشارت المصادر أن ذلك الإجراء يأتى بعد كلمة الرئيس محمد مرسى مساء الخميس، والتى ألمح فيها إلى اشتراك عدد من المعارضين فى أحداث قصر الاتحادية.*


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* جمال  عيد: خبر محاولة القبض على حمدين صحيحة ، ولم يقبض عليه لظنه انهم بلطجيه ،  ثم اتضح انهم شرطة ،، وهناك اخبار عن أخرين معرضون للاعتقال ،، أي لم يقبض عليه حتى الآن
*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل: مصدر بالنيابة العامة: لا توجد أي قائمة اعتقالات لشخصيات سياسية ​المصرى اليوم​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى / بعد خطاب مرسي الفارغ من اى معنى او مضمون . اقول لخيرت الشاطر رئيس مرسي الفعلي : لسنا أغبياء حتى نقبل بحوار شكلي ونترككم تغتصبون إرادة الشعب​​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

خالد يوسف: صباحي كان سُيلقى القبض عليه بمدينة الانتاج​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*على قناة النهار الآن :

لا صحة لخبر إلقاء القبض على حمدين صباحي و ممدوح حمزة
*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى للجنة الدستورية باطلة الاعلان الدستوري باطل والاستفتاء باطل.مامعنى ان يجلس مرسي مع معارضيه امام الكاميرات بينما يغتصب الاخوان إرادة الشعب​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

زياد العليمي ​/ يكتب لمرسي: اخترت بنفسك ألا تكون رئيسًا لنا، ولم نطالب بإسقاط شرعيتك حتى أسقطتها بنفسك​​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* اون  تي في | حازم عادل : الأمن يمسك بأحد المتظاهرين الذين يكسرون مقر الإخوان  بالمقطم داخل المقر و وجدوا معه كارنيه عضوية حزب الحرية و العدالة !!
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الخطاب تم تسجيله من العصر فى الحرس الجمهورى*​
> *وعمل المونتاج فى حضور الرئيس*
> *واتبعت للتلفزيون *
> *ثم أجله التلفزيون لما بعد نشرة التاسعة*
> ...


*قالت مصادر سياسية لـ "اليوم السابع" إن هناك قائمة تضم عددا من السياسيين والإعلاميين، وأصحاب شركات إعلامية، مطلوب التحفظ عليها، لحين خضوعها للتحقيق فى الضلوع فى الأحداث الأخيرة التى شهدها محيط قصر الاتحادية.

وأشارت المصادر أن ذلك الإجراء يأتى بعد كلمة الرئيس محمد مرسى مساء الخميس، والتى ألمح فيها إلى اشتراك عدد من المعارضين فى أحداث قصر الاتحادية *

*مش قلت لكم *
*ديلسيبس !!leasantr*
*مابتسمعوش الكلام لية ؟؟؟*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

«أبو الفتوح» يطالب بمحاكمة «إرشاد الإخوان» لتسببه في «أحداث الاتحادية»​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في - سوهاج: القوى السياسية تؤكد أن خطاب مرسي كان بعيداً عن الواقع​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى: هل وعدت طفلك بشيء ولم تفعله فقررت ان تلهيه بلعبة .هكذا فعل مرسي معنا.تجنب اللجنة الدستورية الباطلة والاعلان الديكتاتوري ودعانا لحوار شكلي​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في - سوهاج: القوى الثورية دعت للخروج غداً لتنظيم مسيرات غضب​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشف مصدر قضائى رفيع المستوى بأن المستشار أحمد مكى قدم مبادرة إلى الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية، التى تناقش فيها الاجتماع الذى عقده الرئيس مع فقهاء القانون ومستشاريه، الذى عقده وعقبها الكلمة التى ألقاها للشعب المصرى. 

 وأضاف المصدر أن المبادرة كانت تتلخص فى 3 محاور رئيسية وهى تجميد الإعلان الدستورى الصادر من رئيس الجمهورية فيما تضمن المحور الثانى عقد اجتماع موسع مع القوى السياسية والمدنية والقضاة وكافة أطراف النزاع فى الأزمة الأخيرة، التى ترتبت عليها أحداث قصر الاتحادية، وذلك للتفاوض حول المواد الخلافية على الدستور الجديد، واستنباط المواد المختلف عليها، أما المحور الثالث اقتراح الاستعانة بكافة القضاة من رؤساء محاكم الاستئناف والنقض والدستورية العليا ومجلس الدولة، وكذلك الفقهاء الدستوريين للجلوس مع أعضاء الجمعية التأسيسية وإعادة صياغة المواد المختلف عليها بشكل يسمح الوصول إلى صيغة اتفاقية ترضى جميع الأطراف مع تأجيل الاستفتاء على الدستور لحين الانتهاء من تلك البيان. 

 وأضاف المصدر، أن هذه المبادرة تم أخذ منها المحور الثانى وهو دعوة القوى السياسية والمدنية وكافة أطراف النزاع للتوصل إلى حل الأزمة، والذى حدد له فى الكلمة التى ألقاها الرئيس فى الساعة الـ 12 والنصف ظهراً يوم السبت المقبل.*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

زياد العليمي يكتب: فى اليوم التالى احتفلت العصابة باستشهاد ستة شباب من أبناء شعبنا​زياد العليمي  يكتب: لن يحكم بلادنا يومًا حاكم بيننا وبينه دماء أنبل من فينا​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكله اداهم ميعاد السبت علشان ينيمهم وهو فى دماغه يلمهم 
بس هو فاكر أنه لو اعتقل حد من الاسماء دى البلد هتهدى عليه !!
يا رب ارحمنا من الغباااااء *


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

إعلام الإسلاميين يمهد لحرب أهلية​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل| النائب العام : لم أصدر أي قرار بضبط واحضار صباحي والبرادعي*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

إسلام لطفي: الإخوان ومرسي أخر ناس تتكلم عن الفلول​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

االاسوانى ادعوالقوى الثورية الى مقاطعة اللقاء الذي يدعو اليه مرسي .لا معنى للحوار قبل الغاء الاعلان الديكتاتوري واللجنة التأسيسية الباطلة .انه يخدعكم​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	قال محمود عفيفى،  المتحدث الرسمى لحركة 6 أبريل إن خطاب الرئيس محمد مرسى،  لم يكن على مستوى  الحدث وحواره غير واضح، وتبين أنه ليس على دراية  بالأحداث مؤكدا أن كلام  مرسى مضلل وفيه خداع للشعب المصرى ويذكرنا بخطابات  المجلس العسكرى.*

* 	وأضاف: كنا ننتظر قرارات حاسمة بإلغاء الإعلان الدستورى ووقف الاستفتاء إلا أن خطاب الرئيس أصابنا بالإحباط.*

* 	وأكد عفيفى فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع": " لن نتفاوض أو نتحاور مع الرئيس،   ونرفض دعوة الرئيس للحوار الوطنى فى قصر الاتحادية، مؤكدا أن الحركة ستنظم   مسيرة ضخمة من ميدان المطرية حتى قصر الاتحادية ولن نتراجع حتى تنفيذ   مطالبنا والتحقيق فى الاعتداءات على المتظاهرين.*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مراسل أون تي في: الأعداد التي قررت الإعتصام أمام الإتحادية قليلة ​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال كمال أبو عيطة رئيس اتحاد النقابات  المستقلة، "لا حوار قبل  إسقاط الإعلان الدستورى، وندعو الشعب المصرى  للاحتشاد بمليونية الغد، وذلك  ضماناً لحق الشهداء.

وأضاف أبو عيطة، خلال كلمته التى ألقاها من منصة ميدان التحرير مساء اليوم،   "الآن تخرج من مخازن الإخوان أسلحة لضرب المتظاهرين والمعتصمين السلميين   ثم ردد هتاف "الرحيل الرحيل أنت حبيب إسرائيل".
*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

خفاجي: انسحاب الأمن دفع المتظاهرون لإشعال النيران بمقر المقطم​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

باسم يوسف : مصر مغناطيس للطغاة​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااجل  || مرتضى منصور على المحور || انا ما بخافش يا مرسى وعشان انا محامى شفيق  ومقدم بلاغ فى المحكمة الادارية ببطلان الاعلان الدستورى عايز تخلص منى لا  يا مرسى ما بخافش لاخر لحظة فى عمرى*
​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*لمشاهدة الفيديو من هنا*
* ما  أشبه اليوم بالراحة.. فعندما اقتحم الثوار مبنى   أمن الدولة بعد ثورة 25  يناير واكتشاف أسرار خطيرة كانت تحويها هذه   المستندات، يتكرر المشهد اليوم،  فعقب اقتحام مقرات المسلمين بمحافظة   السويس، وبنفس الطريقة تم إلقاء  المستندات مع محتويات الحزب التى حملت   بيانات وخطابات خطيرة تؤكد بما لا  يدعو إلى الشك أن الحزب يتحكم فى كل شىء   بالسويس، وهو ما حوَّله إلى "دولة  داخل الدولة".*
* فقد وجد المتظاهرون عقب اقتحامهم لمقر حزب الحرية والعدالة    مساء الأربعاء الآلاف من الأوراق والوثائق بمكاتب الحزب، وعندما خرجوا   بها،  طاردهم مجموعة من المجهولين فى شوارع السويس؛ بحجة أنها مستندات سرية    تتعلق بالحزب الحاكم وبها أسرار دولة، ويجب تسليمها للنيابة، فنشبت   مشادات  أعقبها مطاردة فى شوارع السويس، حتى تمكن المتظاهرون من الفرار وسط   زحام  التظاهرات.*
* وبالكشف عن المستندات وجد أنها تحوى آلاف طلبات التشغيل فى    شركات هيئة قناة السويس وهيئة موانئ البحر الأحمر وشركات البترول لأعضاء    الحزب بتوقيعات لوزراء ورؤساء هذه الهيئات والشركات.*
* كما وُجِدت طلبات نقل مجندين من أماكن إلى أماكن أخرى    وتعليمات بتعيين عدد من المشايخ بعينهم فى أوقاف السويس وأخرى بتوزيعهم على    مساجد محددة بالمحافظة، بالإضافة إلى تعليمات من وزارة الثقافة بتعيين    أشخاص وأعضاء حزب الحرية والعدالة بثقافة السويس، وكذلك وُجِدت مئات من    طلبات التعيين فى الشركات الهامة بالسويس ونقل للموظفين وانتداب بأماكن    حساسة مثل ديوان عام محافظة السويس والأحياء والهيئات بالمحافظة.*
* كما وُجِدت طلبات إعفاء نهائي من الخدمة العسكرية ومئات    الطلبات بتخصيص وحدات سكنية لأعضاء الحزب عليها توقيعات محافظ السويس    اللواء "سمير عجلان"، ومنها أصول لهذه الوثائق والمستندات؛ مما يؤكد أن    إدارة المحافظة تتم من خلال الحزب لا من محافظة السويس.*
* وكشفت الوثائق والمستندات أيضًا عن أسماء وتشكيلات   وتنظيمات  الحزب ومسئولي التظاهرات والسفر وطرق التواصل فيما بينهم وشهادات   أصول وصور  منها وكليات بالسويس ومئات الطلبات بتخصيص أراضٍ ومحلات  ومخابز  ومزارع  لأعضاء الحزب وأصول لشهادات زواج.*
* وبالبحث وجد أن كافة أصحاب هذه الطلبات تم تسكينهم بأماكن عملهم الجديدة من مشايخ وعمال وموظفين ونقل مجندين وإعفاء آخرين.*
* والغريب هو أن بعض هذه المستندات كانت قبل قيام الثورة،   ومنها  على سبيل المثال أوراق بتخصيص أراضٍ لأعضاء الإخوان المسلمين   والقيادات  بمناطق السلام والجناين، وقرى شباب الخريجين تم تسليمها إليهم   في عهد  النظام السابق، وهي موقعة من محافظة السويس السابق اللواء سيف   الدين جلال،  والتى ما زالت متواجدة بمقر الحزب حتى الآن؛ مما يؤكد على   تعاون النظام  السابق مع أعضاء جماعه الإخوان المسلمين قبل قيام ثورة 25   يناير وبسط  نفوذهم على مصر وحكومتها وهيئاتها ومؤسساتها.*
* البديل أخبار/ محافظات   *



*



*




* 1 / 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بلال فضل : فى تاريخنا إتنين وحدوا الثوار والفلول : إسماعيل صدقى و محمد​*مرسى*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الجماعة الإسلامية والجبهة السلفية تبحثان مبادرة لإنهاء أزمة «الإعلان» و«الدستور»​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى : حوار مرسي هو حوار مبارك بعد تعديلاته الدستورية للتوريث هو حوار عمر سليمان امام االكاميرات لانقاذ مبارك . قاطعوا الحوار إجلالا لدماء الشهداء​​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​بلال فضل: عاش ​*مرسي* مُفجِّر ثورة ديسمب​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*   	قالت الناشطة  السياسية إسراء عبد الفتاح: "إلى من يفكرون فى الذهاب لمرسى،  أنا روحت قبل  كده لما كان عندى أمل فيه يكون رئيس للمصريين، واكتشفت أنه  حتى مش رئيس  الإخوان إنه فرد بيسمع كلام المرشد".
 
	وتابعت عبد الفتاح، عبر تغريده لها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"   قائلة :" لم يعد هناك حاجة لاجتماعات مغلقة، السبت 12ونص فلنعلنها فى كل   شوارع مصر بوقفات صامته ويفط تتحدث عن مطالبنا وإذا كان لسه ميعرفهاش يخرج   الشارع يعرفها".
 
*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى : لا معنى لاستفتاء المصريين في الخارج . في المانيا ستين الف مصري من يحق لهم التصويت ألفان فقط يجب ان يدخلوا على موقع القنصلية والموقع معطل.​​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

«غزلان»: سنرد على العنف بالقانون.. وأبلغنا «الداخلية» عن اقتحام مقر «الإخوان»​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

حمزاوى مضمون كلمة الرئيس، الاستعلاء على المطالب الشعبية والدفاع عن الأخطاء عوضا عن التراجع عنها وتبرير عنف جماعته ودعوة حوار شكلية، لك الله يا مصر​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

«برهامى»: موسى ونور والبدوى وافقوا على مبادرة «وقف نزيف الدم»​المصرى اليوم​


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	قال محمد أبو حامد عضو مجلس الشعب المُنحل, أن خطاب الرئيس الدكتور محمد   مرسي هو إستمرار لمنطق التعالي و التكبر على الإرادة الشعبية و إستمرار   لإنتهاك القانون و الدستور, وذلك تعليقاً على الخطاب الصادر من الرئيس محمد   مرسي مساء الخميس.*
*  	وأكد محمد أبو حامد - عبر تغريدة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى تويتر-  أن  الكلام عن المؤامرة هو إشارة لقمع الحريات و تنفيذ خطة للإطاحة  بالمعارضة  تحت مُسمى المؤامرات, مشيراً إلى أنه لو كانت هناك مؤامرة  فالمحظورة هي من  تدبرها.*​*  	وأشار عضو مجلس الشعب المُنحل أن خطاب مرسي لم يتضمن تنفيذ لأي مطلب من   مطالب المتظاهرين و إنما تضمن التهديد و الوعيد للمتظاهرين, مؤكداً أن مرسي   قد نسى أن الإخوان هم من إعتدوا على العزل*


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الاسوانى : الى خيرت الشاطر رئيس رئيس مصر .فرق كبير بين جماعة سرية واكبر دولة عربية .لا معنى لاى حوار قبل الغاء الاعلان الديكتاتوري والدستور اللقيط .​​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

الجماعة الإسلامية: مشاركتنا في مظاهرات الاتحادية رمزية.. والحل الاستفتاء​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

القومي لحقوق الإنسان يدعو لحوار وطني برعاية الطيب وتواضروس​المصرى اليوم​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *       قالت الناشطة  السياسية إسراء عبد الفتاح: "إلى من يفكرون فى الذهاب لمرسى،  أنا روحت قبل  كده لما كان عندى أمل فيه يكون رئيس للمصريين، واكتشفت أنه  حتى مش رئيس  الإخوان إنه فرد بيسمع كلام المرشد".
> 
> وتابعت عبد الفتاح، عبر تغريده لها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر"   قائلة :" لم يعد هناك حاجة لاجتماعات مغلقة، السبت 12ونص فلنعلنها فى كل   شوارع مصر بوقفات صامته ويفط تتحدث عن مطالبنا وإذا كان لسه ميعرفهاش يخرج   الشارع يعرفها".
> 
> *



*لا يا ستي ما بيخرجش الشارع يشوفها ولا بيشوف الشارع...اصله عيب ينكشف علي حريم:smil16:*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بعض ردود الافعال على تويتر​-نقص الخبرة تحتمل لوكان في قلب عالبلد وكنا سنضع ايدينا في ايديهم عشان نعدي سوا.. لكن في تغليب للمصالح الضيقة للجماعة وفقط​ -المستشار لم يؤكد ما قاله لانه عارف انه ممكن مكتب الارشاد يرفض ويلبس هو فى حيطه فساب الباب موارب و كل حى بيدور على نفسه​​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

حمدين صباحى من على حسابة فى تويتر الان

(قُلْ لَنْ يُصِيبنَا إِلَّا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّه لَنَا وَعَلَى اللَّه فَلْيَتَوَكَّلْ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ)​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بلال فضل :​*مرسى* خد مسودة الدستور الصبح قراها الضهر ووافق عليها بالليل !! كارثه ​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بلال فضل للرئيس:طب انت راجل بتقول انك مش متبت واديت شهرين لكتابة المسودة وإحنا سذج بأنك اتفاجأت!،فقريتها فنص يوم وتوافق!فدي المصيبة​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

حمدين صباحي: قرار خيري رمضان بتقديم استقالته بسبب قرار ادارة قناة CBC بمنع ظهورى على شاشة القناة نتيجة تعليمات وتهديدات من جهات سيادية.​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد ما رأيناه من الحكام نريد ممن يتولي الحكم بعد ذلك أن يقسم اليمين انه سيغادره​(جلال عامر)​هههههههههههه​رائع​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> تم حرق مقر الأخوان بالمقطم ......... المصرى اليوم




*30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:30:*

*الله الله الله*

*كان نفسي المرشد يكون متلقح جواه بس هرب زي الارنب الجبان من ورا*

*الستات اشجع منك الف مره*

*اتعلم من شجاعه جميله اسماعيل مثلا*

*رجاله بالدقن بس و العقل مافيييييييييييش:11azy:*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

حمدين صباحي: ترددت أنباء غير مؤكدة قبل مغادرتى لمدينة الانتاج الاعلامى عن احتمالات توجه قوة أمنية لاحتجازى ، وهو ما لا أعرف مدى صحته ودقته​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صباحي: الحديث عن حوار فى ظل سقوط شهداء ومصابين وسيل دماء المصريين فى الشوارع بسبب ممارسة البلطجة والاعتداء على معتصمين سلميين غير ذو جدوى​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

حمدين صباحي: الشرعية دائما تتحقق وتتأكد برضا الجماهير وبالتوافق الوطنى ، وهو ما يبتعد عنه يوما بعد الآخر د. مرسي​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صباحي: د. مرسي يصر على أن يحصر نفسه كرئيس لجماعة الاخوان وحزبها ، ولا يستطيع أن يتقدم ليكون رئيسا لكل المصريين .​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

صباحي: صوت جماهير الشعب المصري يبعث رسالة واضحة أن الثورة لا تزال حية ، وقادرة على استكمال مسيرتها ، وأن الثورة ستستمر وستنتصر .​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

مفيش حملة اعتقالات ،، الموضوع له علاقة ببلاغات ضد البرادعي وحمدين وممدوح حمزة ،، لكن التوقيت هو ما يثير الريبة​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تم أستيراد عدد (80) سوبرمان بدرجة وكيل نيابة*
> *للتحقيق مع الـ (80) متهم*
> *بين عشية أو ضحاها*
> *سبحااااااااااااااانه*
> *قادر على كل شئ *​



*و يخلق مالا تعلمون...*​


----------



## SALVATION (6 ديسمبر 2012)

حمدين صباحي: كل الإيمان بالله .. كل اليقين فى الشعب .. والنصر للثورة​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

بلال فضل : ​*مرسي* تفكيره في "الحارة المزنوقة" ولكن مشكلة اصبحت الان في الشارع الكبير​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *رغم اني شوفت الخطاب
> بس بامانه مش عارف الاستفتاء لسه في ميعاده ولا اتأجل
> *​



*و برضه الفرح(الاستفتاء) هيتعمل في معاده انتا الي عليك اسمه الفرح هيتعمل في معاده؟؟؟...استفتاء بقرار جمهوري*​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

التغيير الوحيد الذى سوف يحدث إذا تولى الإخوان الحكم هو أنهم كل أسبوعين سوف يقبضون على كوادر الحزب الوطنى بتهمة الانتماء إلى تنظيم محظور ( جلال عامر )​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يحرق صفوت حجازي دا بجاز نتن زي وشه







حيوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

بلال فضل: اللي متصور انه القمع في حل لمصر يبقى غلطان​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

بلال فضل: مرسي كانت شرعيته قائمة على القطيعة مع الماضي، شرعيته سقطت أخلاقياً وسياسياً، وسقطت جنائياً بالدم المسال من الإخوان قبل غيرهم​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

" قل للحكمة : انت اختي وادع الفهم ذا قرابة" امثال٤:٧ هذا هو احتياج ونداء وصلاة كل مصري اليوم .. أعطينا يارب من حكمتك وضعها في كل قلب اليوم ( الانبا تواضروس التانى )​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

بلال فضل : سيكتب التاريخ في مكان غير لطيف من صفحاته ان مرسي اقنع مؤيديه ان الانسان بيشترى بجبنة نستو و فول امريكانا​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

بلال فضل : أي حادث هو مسئولية رئيس الدولة لأنه لم يتمكن من التعامل مع العنف ومن يتصور أن القمع والاقتتال المدني هو الحل مخطأ تماما​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أبوالفتوح: قيادات فارغة تحول الخلاف لمعركة دينية.. والجيش ليس له إلا الحدود​


----------



## SALVATION (7 ديسمبر 2012)

بلال فضل: إذا كانت السلطة ستتسبب في مقتل شخص واحد، فملعون أبو السلطة​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (7 ديسمبر 2012)

*حد يتدخل و يوقف الارهابي دا






شير للخير
*​


----------

